# Let's see your Oris today!!



## markubig

I noticed that there isn't one of these threads on the Oris Forum ... I love my Artix Chronometer and I've been wearing it everyday since I got it! Looks fantastic with a business suit!!

View attachment 1008874


So what Oris are you wearing today?


----------



## Demokritos

Not Chronometer but a simple Artix Date 
View attachment 1008258


----------



## rics21

Oris TT1 Skeleton Engine Date


----------



## Pbmatt

View attachment 1008520


My favorite Silver Oris TT1 Diver. Took me a year to find this beauty (and then two came up on the sales forum within weeks of each other). Only made for a limited time and sold primarily in Europe. It even has the ETA 2824-2 instead of the SW200.


----------



## red_dave

It's already tomorrow here...


----------



## markubig

red_dave said:


> It's already tomorrow here...


 LoL . . . It's today somewhere!


----------



## tumbler

Not from today, but here's my latest shot...

View attachment 1008787


----------



## Chris Hohne

hope I'm not too late









Chris


----------



## tibertov




----------



## incognito

My BC Diver Regulator


----------



## tumbler

tibertov said:


>


Looks very sharp!


----------



## idburns

An awful cell phone pick after I brought it home yesterday.


----------



## ceebee

Not wearing today but........here it is:


----------



## BrentYYC

This one is from earlier in the week.... on a beach in Jamaica. Yaaah mon!

View attachment 1012446


----------



## markubig

Loving your Oris watches everyone! I think an Oris Diver is next on my radar =0)


----------



## Fomenko

I like the bracelet better, but the Maldives looks great either way!

View attachment 1012983

View attachment 1012987


----------



## eb1712

View attachment 1013132


Just sitting here waiting for my boss to come in for my review... Good Times!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArticMan




----------



## TTL

BC3 Advanced Day Date


----------



## Fitzer

Classic Worldtimer today


----------



## markubig

As you can see ... My 12:00 lunch appointment is late ...
View attachment 1014542


----------



## TTL

My BC3 from a different perspective.


----------



## Fitzer

BC3 Divers regulator for me today


----------



## tobitas

TT1

View attachment 1015622


----------



## GBOGH

Maldives LE









.


----------



## Jeff_C

Love my Oris! 

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cap10amazing

View attachment 1018895


----------



## dmoreton1

View attachment 1019967


----------



## Fomenko

Oris Aquis Date

View attachment 1020471


----------



## Ghettobird

Just floating around 

View attachment 1023325

(Not actually in the water...)


----------



## GBOGH




----------



## strykeruk

View attachment 1023726


----------



## strykeruk

Wow that turned out a bit big! ^^^


----------



## kachog

strykeryk,
what is the model? from which year collection?


----------



## Ghettobird

Loving the old lume!


----------



## strykeruk

kachog said:


> strykeryk,
> what is the model? from which year collection?


I have no idea, i have researched it but i so far have been unable to find this info out myself!!


----------



## strykeruk

strykeruk said:


> I have no idea, i have researched it but i so far have been unable to find this info out myself!!


Although i think its 60s.


----------



## rics21

My one and only Oris.


----------



## billyp7718

the watch that got me into this hobby


----------



## BrentYYC

Re-post of my Prodiver Kittiwake LE on a beach in Jamaica a couple of weeks ago (to replace the 'lost' attachment). This week it will be on a beach in Barbados.


----------



## JonS1967

incognito said:


> My BC Diver Regulator


Nice Regulator! Have you had trouble with the screw down crown threads stripping? Mine has stripped twice o|


----------



## idburns

Some better pics of my Der Meistertaucher, including the rubber strap which I sized a weekend or two ago.




























This is the first watch that I've owned multiple bands for and it's crazy how much the character of the watch changes. I definitely prefer the rubber over the Ti bracelet.


----------



## BrentYYC

Today I'm on a beach in Barbados with my Prodiver Kittiwake LE.


----------



## tekong

my humble collection


----------



## bert69

There are my Orises:








BC4 is on my wrist


----------



## gideon13

My new one...my first oris


----------



## Will3020

On the wrist, well....you know....:-!


----------



## rics21

Tt1 skeleton


----------



## Fomenko

Re-posting my Maldives with bracelet and rubber because the pics are gone...


----------



## argilag




----------



## TTL

BC3 Today... I want my Aquis back! It's been in the shop for the past month due to a rotor that went wrong.


----------



## Trekkie

Hanging out with the Aquis today as well, needed a suitable diver for a trip down to the might Mississippi:








Kind of flooded, and brown, so I pass on the swim today:


----------



## Apollos Vest

My Aquis, recently purchased. Love it


----------



## TheMaestro

My 4th Oris, and I hope this will be a keeper. What a tremendous watch this is!


----------



## moby711

Just 1 week old...


----------



## GBOGH

Grey dial Aquis for a grey, cold and wet rainy Saturday...









.


----------



## daniel9399

My Oris Aquis Date Black Ceramic Bezel!


----------



## moby711

Hello from Germany Munich... ;-)


----------



## Danny T

Oris Maldives. My first and only Oris and I love love love it


----------



## GBOGH

Tuesday May 21st...









.


----------



## Lexi




----------



## TTL

Lovin' my Aquis!


----------



## tysburkett




----------



## GBOGH

Wednesday... Oris Maldives LE









.


----------



## peatnick

New to me Aquis


----------



## Silversurfer7




----------



## Jeff_C

Mine today









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markubig

New pair of dress shoes


----------



## billyp7718

An Oris day


----------



## MIKE VINTAGE

Recently came from the watch expert for some minor restoration in the case.Will wear it for weeks in a row since im in love with it...eheh.just a minor doubt im wondering is this model common in a case like this one?ive never seen one..


----------



## coolloo45




----------



## wruck

Just arived! Totally in love


----------



## T-hunter




----------



## RSX

My one and only .....for now..lol


----------



## markubig

Lunchtime!!!


----------



## junkman




----------



## GBOGH

TGIF...


----------



## rics21

My Oris TT1 Skeleton on custom straps!


----------



## Josh-L

I was bored at work today and had good sunlight. Still a crappy iphone pic though. BC3 Advanced on duty....


----------



## Zilladon

My only Oris -

=Patti


----------



## Fomenko

Will never get tired of looking at this dial..! :-!


----------



## Nolander




----------



## tibertov




----------



## Stefaniu




----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Here's mine! 
I love it but would prefer Maldives, basically blue one! 
If someone like to trade....? 

Thanks 

Roberto


----------



## Geronimo61

tibertov said:


>


Stunning pic!! One of the best I've seen for a long time.

I am wearing your watches ancestor today. Oris Star Cal 695


----------



## foxmulder

my Oris BC3 Advanced Day Date


----------



## Fitzer

Been a little while since this has been on the wrist


----------



## dr427

I was actually testing out a Zeiss 50mm Makro Planar F/2.0 lens, but thought I would post my Oris since I saw the thread!


----------



## tibertov




----------



## markubig

tibertov said:


>


Are you using a macro lens for your close-ups? Great pictures, especially the one earlier in water!


----------



## adsusanto

I cant believe for at least 10 pages now, and NO ONE posted a photo or even have the gorgeous ORIS Aquis Titan Chronograph :-s Here is one that I just bought (I promise I will put more photos, once I have completed a review on it).


----------



## tibertov

markubig said:


> Are you using a macro lens for your close-ups? Great pictures, especially the one earlier in water!


Thx. No, iam using fujifilm x10.


----------



## underpar




----------



## TexasTee

*Love the feel and quality! May need the same in the black dial..... :-!*


----------



## daveya




----------



## rd0401




----------



## Roberto Jaksic

I just got a newcomer 









Thanks

Roberto


----------



## tibertov




----------



## asfalloth

Had this one a while now, super comfy on the deploy-ant clasp.


----------



## jaybob




----------



## Chris Hohne

asfalloth said:


> Had this one a while now, super comfy on the deploy-ant clasp.
> 
> View attachment 1145416


Granted all the Oris watches shown here are great, but I really like this one.

Chris


----------



## serious_sam

Me too...


----------



## Geronimo61

Just got this back from a service and it's ready for another 40 years


----------



## bert69

Another photos of my Orises


----------



## wruck

WOW!!! Nice ones!! congratz


----------



## ramzes

My Oris Big Crown...
My one and only Swiss Watch


----------



## Brewer247

My Oris Regulateur "Der Meistertaucher"


----------



## Nolander

Titan C


----------



## SemicolonSiren

A women's Artelier Skeleton...which I just bought an hour ago  Pretty sure it's the nicest thing I own now.


----------



## Nolander

SemicolonSiren said:


> A women's Artelier Skeleton...which I just bought an hour ago  Pretty sure it's the nicest thing I own now.


That is a sweet watch. I wish I could get my wife to appreciate/wear watches like that.


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## bluloo




----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Roberto Jaksic said:


> I just got a newcomer


----------



## Gudjon

Here we have my TT1 Chronograph.


----------



## RobR

And here's another TT1 from downunder


----------



## scuup

I just got this last month, getting tons of wrist time! Sorry for the bad photos, still learning.


----------



## Fomenko

Enjoying the outdoors with my Maldives!


----------



## never2late

Ramzes,more pic. Please


----------



## lotramos

Wearing this today:


----------



## lotramos




----------



## Rawicz

WOW, nice pic and great watch!


----------



## willchen0914

My first aviation watch: Oris BC4 Retrograde Day








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rawicz

I like this Oris and the car too


----------



## 1st timer

My daily wearer lately. Giving my centennial worldtimer a break.


----------



## apm101

Just got this one!


----------



## drtalon




----------



## Fitzer

Lightly modded BC3 for me today


----------



## Zilladon

This little guy for Tues -

=Patti


----------



## ckk125

Mine..


----------



## FredGarvin

My GBR which I wear most days....love it!


----------



## milanzmaj

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/milanzmaj/media/DSCN9045_zpsad1e6329.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/milanzmaj/media/DSCN9043_zpsa9190808.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/milanzmaj/media/DSCN9038_zpsb24891bf.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/milanzmaj/media/DSCN9033_zps81d00b1c.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## milanzmaj

Nice Oris Tibertov


----------



## pfcdre

my new Maldives...............


----------



## milanzmaj




----------



## discodave




----------



## Fomenko

Can I post this one? ;-)
My Oris with its bodyguards...


----------



## Chris Hohne

I'm cheating - I am actually going to wear this one TOMORROW. But by the time some folks read this it will be today.










Chris


----------



## watchmego3000

Fomenko said:


> Can I post this one? ;-)
> My Oris with its bodyguards...
> 
> View attachment 1189149


Curious how the Oris stands up against such good company. Does it hold its own?


----------



## Fomenko

daschlag said:


> Curious how the Oris stands up against such good company. Does it hold its own?


Absolutely! It was indeed the less costly to purchase, but I love my Maldives and it is surely playing in the same league as the others.
I guess when the MSRP is more than $ 2,000 you have to jump to around $ 7,000 or $ 8,000 to start realizing a difference in the general quality, fit, materials, etc...


----------



## alllexandru

My first Oris


----------



## Fitzer

One of my absolute favourites today, Classic Chronograph


----------



## Fitzer

JonS1967 said:


> Nice Regulator! Have you had trouble with the screw down crown threads stripping? Mine has stripped twice o|


Ditto, apparently they now put in a tougher stem tube but I haven't had mine done yet.


----------



## ckk125

discodave said:


> View attachment 1189077


oris cc le chornograph? looks like a replica, which is an insult to this watch


----------



## dalomo

Without any bodyguards... ;-)


----------



## discodave

That's the one! Bought it from my cousin for a good price. I've been looking for this model forever.



ckk125 said:


> oris cc le chornograph?


----------



## ckk125

discodave said:


> That's the one! Bought it from my cousin for a good price. I've been looking for this model forever.


im sorry, but it looks like a fake


----------



## markubig

ckk125 said:


> im sorry, but it looks like a fake


How are you so sure to make that claim?


----------



## GBOGH

ckk125 said:


> im sorry, but it looks like a fake





markubig said:


> How are you so sure to make that claim?


+1. Looks like a gen to me. Please elaborate cck125 on your looks like a fake POV.


----------



## discodave

Well I hope it's not a fake because I paid a ton of money for it. If something stands out let me know.


----------



## ckk125

The marker on the bezel is not orange,there is no screw marks when it is fully tighten,and the bezel fonts are definately not the same


----------



## GBOGH

discodave said:


> View attachment 1189077


Pic from Oris website of CC LE edition for comparison.


----------



## discodave

GBOGH said:


> Pic from Oris website of CC LE edition for comparison.


The bezel on mine does look different. This thing is super heavy though.


----------



## ckk125

markubig said:


> How are you so sure to make that claim?


Because i own one and there are glaring differences even if u just search on the internet.


----------



## ckk125

discodave said:


> The bezel on mine does look different. This thing is super heavy though.


It is not heavy actually.. It is made from titanium


----------



## watchmego3000

discodave said:


> The bezel on mine does look different. This thing is super heavy though.


He does have a point about the orange pip. Is it numbered? Did you get papers with it? Some better pictures would help, I'd be starting a new thread to get to the bottom of this if I were you.


----------



## discodave

daschlag said:


> He does have a point about the orange pip. Is it numbered? Did you get papers with it? Some better pictures would help, I'd be starting a new thread to get to the bottom of this if I were you.


Well this is very agitating. Ill take it to my local Tourneau dealer. They sell Everything from Tags to Rolexes so they'll know no doubt.


----------



## discodave

daschlag said:


> He does have a point about the orange pip. Is it numbered? Did you get papers with it? Some better pictures would help, I'd be starting a new thread to get to the bottom of this if I were you.


No papers but it does have a serial number on the side.


----------



## markubig

ckk125 said:


> Because i own one and there are glaring differences even if u just search on the internet.


 fair enough . . . discodave mentioned that he had searched a while for it and seemed proud of it, I was just wanted to be sure you were confident in your claim . . . and it seems you are correct as I can see the differences from the stock photo. Sorry, discodave


----------



## discodave

markubig said:


> fair enough . . . discodave mentioned that he had searched a while for it and seemed proud of it, I was just wanted to be sure you were confident in your claim . . . and it seems you are correct as I can see the differences from the stock photo. Sorry, discodave


Ill tell you one thing. My cousin has some explaining to do. Thanks for pointing this out to me.


----------



## watchma

Ok, it's a Zeno, *but* it's got a (NOS) Oris heart inside (Cal.725)


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## pfcdre

discodave said:


> Ill tell you one thing. My cousin has some explaining to do. Thanks for pointing this out to me.


I am very sorry to hear this kind of news, I hope you get it all sorted dave, is there a chance the person you bought it from may also not be aware its a fake? good luck mate.


----------



## watchmego3000

This one better be real. Or the AD's got some splainin to do.


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## tumbler




----------



## Jeff_C

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddiesleftfoot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GBOGH

Tuesday...


----------



## Grumpyguy




----------



## TTL




----------



## dr_billiards

Frank Sinatra today.


----------



## asfalloth

This new one still


----------



## sector445




----------



## noodlesalad

Whats the model? Like it alot.


Zilladon said:


> This little guy for Tues -
> 
> =Patti
> 
> View attachment 1180338


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## KneeDragr

New as of today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom

KneeDragr said:


> New as of today.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Very nice! Sadly, not too popular. Rarely see the Oris Artix GT Day Date even in the Oris sub-forum.

What's your take on the rotating bezel? Feels solid?


----------



## KneeDragr

I didn't know it rotated, lol. What's the advantage of that?

I'm not sure why the lack of popularity, it really appeals to me though, that's what's important.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom

KneeDragr said:


> I didn't know it rotated, lol. What's the advantage of that?


Use as a timing bezel. Though honestly, the markings on the bezel are a bit too hard to pick up at a glance.


----------



## KneeDragr

Ahh ok. Well honestly even though I enjoy motorsports I don't think I would ever use it for timing. 

Just wondering, do people on here regularly use the timing or chronograph features on their watches?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom

I didn't used to. But my tastes changed very recently. Looking to add a couple of divers to my small collection. And possibly a GT too.


----------



## sticky

KneeDragr said:


> Just wondering, do people on here regularly use the timing or chronograph features on their watches?


You mean to tell me that the little dials on my chronos actually have a function other than just looking pretty?


----------



## KneeDragr

sticky said:


> You mean to tell me that the little dials on my chronos actually have a function other than just looking pretty?


LOL, they definitely look cooler than the time/date versions. Unfortunately I dont have the biggest wrists and 42mm is pushing it for me, dont think 44 or 45 would work.


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## sticky

Got this monster on today.


----------



## reloloco

I am proud to say I can now post here with my "new to me" Oris TT1 Titan Chrono. I waited 8 plus years and finally snagged the exact one I wanted..all black bezel and flat case/band finish.


----------



## watchmego3000

reloloco said:


> I am proud to say I can now post here with my "new to me" Oris TT1 Titan Chrono. I waited 8 plus years and finally snagged the exact one I wanted..all black bezel and flat case/band finish.


Worth the wait, looking good!


----------



## sticky

reloloco said:


> I am proud to say I can now post here with my "new to me" Oris TT1 Titan Chrono. I waited 8 plus years and finally snagged the exact one I wanted..all black bezel and flat case/band finish.


Yep! Sure was worth waiting for.


----------



## eddiesleftfoot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mike198

Oris Diver

Here is my newly acquired Oris.


----------



## KneeDragr

Working from home office today - better lighting and better camera.


----------



## asfalloth

Oris Calobra LE. Loving it. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## alllexandru




----------



## jmc1080

Oris Aquis 







And the collection


----------



## JJ_23

My First Oris.....


----------



## watchmego3000

JJ_23 said:


> My First Oris.....
> 
> View attachment 1215468
> View attachment 1215475


Classy! Gotta love those oversized crowns.


----------



## JJ_23

daschlag said:


> Classy! Gotta love those oversized crowns.


I love the coin bezel.... different from ordinary watch.....


----------



## myemptymind

Heres mine!


----------



## Nqvietx1

My Oris


----------



## alllexandru

In car diving


----------



## jokr82




----------



## red_dave

Oris love today...


----------



## EricSW

Deskdiving!


----------



## sticky

EricSW said:


> Deskdiving!


Eric, that's about as deep as my DG ever goes too. :-d


----------



## GBOGH

Blue Monday 9/16...


----------



## EricSW




----------



## FranClar




----------



## TTL

40mm Tungsten Aquis...


----------



## nik911sc

Still one of my all time favourites.


----------



## rics21

Oris tt1 skeleton on custom straps


----------



## TTL

40mm Aquis with Tungsten bezel&#8230; day two...


----------



## EricSW

46 mm Aquis Depth Gauge with ceramic bezel... day 12...


----------



## TTL

BC3 Advanced Day Date (with the wrong day set)


----------



## nucwarrant




----------



## nik911sc




----------



## Triton9




----------



## EricSW




----------



## Yankees2351




----------



## Triton9




----------



## TLouko

*Oris Big Crown Swiss Hunter Team PS Edition. Just picked this up in a transaction with a great WUS member. Immediately my work watch.*


----------



## Art Collector

I have been enjoying wearing my two week old classic Oris Divers Date 24/7. Not many watchmakers out there can claim to make only mechanical watches, be quintessentially Swiss, have a 100+ year uninterrupted history and be independently owned (not owned by a big fashion house). But Oris can, along with Patek and Audemars. Plus, I love the unique diving equipment-inspired design, and the fit and finish is extraordinary!


----------



## iggy-th

TT2 Day-Date Copper Dial , near by the river on rainy day in Thailand


----------



## leicashot




----------



## bert69

My Big Crown Pointer Date


----------



## LH2

New arrival - BC3 Advanced on rubber.


----------



## JonS1967

bert69 said:


> My Big Crown Pointer Date
> 
> View attachment 1244000


One of my all time favorites! I will have one in my collection someday. Enjoy your beautiful watch!

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watchmego3000

LH2 said:


> New arrival - BC3 Advanced on rubber.


That's a great looking watch.


----------



## Yankees2351

oris miles tonneau chronograph


----------



## GBOGH

Humpday...


----------



## dazm1966

Yesterday









And today


----------



## sector445




----------



## WYATTSRIDE

A better picture


Just for fun :-d


----------



## eddiesleftfoot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

WYATTSRIDE said:


> Just for fun :-d


I've always liked the look of that model, but one thing I can't figure out ... It has a 30-minute subdial on top. It has a seconds hand that is activated when you use the top-pusher. But it seems to lack a regular seconds hand that on typical chronographs is constantly moving. Is that true? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## WYATTSRIDE

Monocrom said:


> I've always liked the look of that model, but one thing I can't figure out ... It has a 30-minute subdial on top. It has a seconds hand that is activated when you use the top-pusher. But it seems to lack a regular seconds hand that on typical chronographs is constantly moving. Is that true? Or am I missing something here?


No you aren't missing anything. No constant running second hand on this Chronoris. I think the LE (a few posts up) does though. I don't miss it at all.

I have my BC3 on today. No wrist shot


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TTL




----------



## ky70




----------



## incognito

my F1


----------



## sparta4505

Just get my chrono XXL. Really like it!


----------



## Mark355




----------



## junkman




----------



## asfalloth

Still rocking my new Calobra :-!


----------



## human.am.i

My first post!


----------



## Chris Hohne

Very nice - you don't see the Full Steel Worldtimer very often.

Chris


----------



## ljb187

Out taking a hike earlier today:


----------



## EricSW




----------



## Robert999




----------



## Gharddog03

All these pics making me miss my TT1 and my small seconds.


----------



## sticky

I've just got to tell you guys. I picked up an unused BC 3 Day Date today as I like it so much more than the newer Advanced models.


----------



## Cloundbuffy

TT1 Chronograph...Black-Red...^_^


----------



## Huddo

Need to get better at taking these photos!!

1 day old Oris TT1 DD


----------



## tumbler

Out for a morning stroll.


----------



## dkmajm

My new Oris TT3 got last week....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Monocrom

That looks very nice.


----------



## Bwana1

BC Regulator (forgive the poison ivy)


----------



## Ronnie_82

As always

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard




----------



## Huddo




----------



## Ghettobird




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz

Bwana1 said:


> BC Regulator (forgive the poison ivy)
> 
> View attachment 1279274


I don't recall ever having seen that watch. Very interesting. It's almost steampunk looking.


----------



## sticky

Robotaz said:


> I don't recall ever having seen that watch. Very interesting. It's almost steampunk looking.


That Regulator is rather special looking is it not.


----------



## JTK




----------



## Huddo




----------



## discodave




----------



## discodave




----------



## Huddo

Might have to be a blue small seconds next for me!


----------



## sticky

Huddo said:


> Might have to be a blue small seconds next for me!


Don't hang about Huddo. Oris have stopped doing them.


----------



## discodave




----------



## discodave

Better shot:


----------



## Coolhand68

TT1


----------



## NickU

PD Date Titanium 49MM


----------



## The Templar

Tubbataha


----------



## krisp1

New arrival


Oris 3 by kr1sp1, on Flickr


----------



## The Templar

Tubbataha by night. Shutter 30 seconds.


----------



## Monocrom

krisp1 said:


> New arrival
> 
> 
> Oris 3 by kr1sp1, on Flickr


Wow! That is possibly the best pic. I have ever seen of that particular Oris model. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## pesfunk

Oris tt1 diver 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Nolander

I haven't worn this in a while and I almost forgot how much I liked it.


----------



## s.erickson87

discodave said:


> Better shot:
> 
> View attachment 1289447


Air Force?


----------



## discodave

s.erickson87 said:


> Air Force?


Navy.


----------



## red_dave




----------



## Danny T

Maldives


----------



## The Templar

And best wishes from Tubbataha a bigger brother.


----------



## sticky

The Templar said:


> And best wishes from Tubbataha a bigger brother.


Those pictures are awesome. |>


----------



## Francisco Scaramanga

Nice pics everyone. I have to go and dig up my Williams F1 that I purchased back in 2011.


----------



## nsx_23




----------



## Coolhand68

TT1


----------



## pesfunk

Love my Oris!!!


----------



## ryanmanyes

New Oris Artelier Complication on brown leather strap....fiddly to set but quite lovely nonetheless


----------



## KneeDragr

ryanmanyes said:


> New Oris Atelier Complication on brown leather strap....fiddly to set but quite lovely


Wow, beautiful!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shadco

simple watch for a simple man.


----------



## Berkut




----------



## GoodLord

As made mention on the Diver's Forum ...my photo(s) don't do this watch any kind of justice ...but I hope to have a lot of fun tryin' over the next few weeks. It's a recent special-birthday pressie ...and a fabulous one at that!

M.


----------



## Fomenko

Maldives LE


----------



## Ash85

A quick lume shot


----------



## Robotaz

The dial and hand layout looks great in the dark like that. Really cool.


----------



## pigeonsblood

My Maldives LE...

Day








And night








---
Chopard GT XL Power Rsv
Oris Maldives LE
Vintage Omega Deville


----------



## GoodLord




----------



## d1st

This my only Oris but I want more! - the Classic XXL.


----------



## Mediocre

After playing with the camera for awhile, it died lol. Better pictures to come at a later date. My very humble Oris pieces.


----------



## WYATTSRIDE

Wearing my Chronoris today. Switched out the leather strap for the band yesterday, but forgot to set the date!


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## navjing0614

my 3 day old new regulator. very happy with the purchase form my local AD. 








joining my other fave oris my blue DD...


----------



## navjing0614

very nice looking watch you got there.


----------



## sticky

When Oris brought the new regulator out I wasn't that keen on it. Until, that is, I tried one on in the AD's. The blue DD is very nice as well.


----------



## pronstar

I'll play...
I'm new to the forum.

Here's my SS TT1.
I wore it daily for 8 years, including significant boating and off-roading. 
So it has a few battle scars. (Would love to economically replace the bezel...)

Just had it's first service, but it always kept great time.
Has an Oris replacement strap.


----------



## navjing0614

I agree. It's definitely more stunning in person. It's very light on the wrist. I just hope that the titanium won't scratch easily as some members here testified.


----------



## sticky

navjing0614 said:


> I just hope that the titanium won't scratch easily as some members here testified.


Hi Nav, unfortunately scratches and Oris titanium seem to go together. The watches themselves don't seem too bad but the straps and clasps appear to show loads of desk diving marks. I also found out the hard way that the clasps don't like stone walls.


----------



## Keehna666

Oris Titan Chrono


----------



## Tagdevil

Just picked this up from Coogan (a true gentleman of a WUS member) about an hour ago. Look to have this as a keeper for a long time......


----------



## red_dave




----------



## Ash85




----------



## Eyenigma

My go to watch for a daily timepiece. Durable, reliable, and travels well. No complaints.


----------



## Fitzer

Arrived this morning (hence the terrible phone pic), been looking for one for ages


----------



## GoodLord

Back plumbing the depths! 

M.


----------



## sticky

GoodLord said:


> Back plumbing the depths!
> 
> M.


Nice photo of the DG Mark


----------



## sticky

Picked up my new baby from the AD today. Made sure that my Pointer Moon was the Northern hemisphere version - I don't know why I bothered as it won't venture into the sea.


----------



## lukemc

Hey all.
i'm new here, this was my grandfathers uncles watch. i'm unsure on age but i'm guessing at least 80yo. 
Its a shame it doesn't work, does anyone have any ideas on age? and was there a common issue with 
these that stopped them working? any help would be appreciated, thank you


----------



## GoodLord

sticky said:


> Picked up my new baby from the AD today. Made sure that my Pointer Moon was the Northern hemisphere version - I don't know why I bothered as it won't venture into the sea.


Many congratulations John ...that's a damn fine addition to your already enviable collection. Wishing you many years of delighted ownership with your new PM.

Mark


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## VoltesV




----------



## Tagdevil

Orange anyone?


----------



## navjing0614

Here's mine for today. My blue DD just came back from bostonwatch. They did an awesome job. Thanks guys.


----------



## watchmego3000

Vacation watch:


----------



## Tagdevil

Some orange today .....


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## KneeDragr

Got mine back with a new rotor.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## Robotaz

Tagdevil said:


>


If I didn't already have the Prodiver Date on the strap, I would have gotten my Aquis on one. They are just fantastic straps, aren't they?


----------



## Tagdevil

Robotaz said:


> If I didn't already have the Prodiver Date on the strap, I would have gotten my Aquis on one. They are just fantastic straps, aren't they?


Amazing strap. Light and comfortable. I got it because my TT1 is on steel.


----------



## Matog

First post on here,

This is mine, 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bert69

Another Oris in my collection b-)


----------



## Tagdevil

Pow!!.......


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## navjing0614

Here's my regulateur for today.


----------



## ten13th

Dive time!!!


----------



## sinner777




----------



## Eyenigma




----------



## mav616

Nice...


----------



## D N Ravenna

Here's mine:


----------



## Bwana1

Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## VoltesV




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## sticky

The blue Aquis looks so well does anyone know why I let it get away last year? (please don't answer that)


----------



## Watch_Junky

Newly acquired Depth Gauge









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## minkky

*These are my collection 

































*


----------



## TTL

My favorite watch&#8230; an Aquis Date in 40mm...


----------



## Robotaz

minkky said:


> *These are my collection
> 
> View attachment 1397815
> 
> 
> View attachment 1397816
> 
> 
> View attachment 1397818
> 
> 
> View attachment 1397820
> 
> 
> *


I don't normally quote pics and waste space, but man, those are some really nice watches minkky. Really nice. Congrats and wear them in excellent health!

... horrible Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## sticky

I set out to post this yesterday but my broadband had other ideas and promptly failed on me half way through my post. What I intended to say was that I had finally joined the orange Aquis club with this beauty. As usual sorry about the terrible pic.


----------



## Hammondo

Well, on a whim, I bought an Oris today. Never really looked at this brand before, as I love Omega, but having realised that the Omega Aqua Terra I really liked was almost £3,500, I thought that I would buy a swiss made watch for far less. I spent an hour in Goldsmiths and bought the 2nd one I looked at. Very impressed by its built quality, the simplicity and legibility of the watch face and the unique date day function. Plus I also like the see through case back. Judging by this happy buy, I foresee more Oris purchases in the near future! Now to the watch!

*ORIS BC3 Advanced Day Date watch*


lovely caseback


----------



## Drudge

I'm going to start March off right with the BC3+


----------



## Robotaz

sticky said:


> I set out to post this yesterday but my broadband had other ideas and promptly failed on me half way through my post. What I intended to say was that I had finally joined the orange Aquis club with this beauty. As usual sorry about the terrible pic.


I have a 43mm like that. I can't say enough to give it due credit.

It's a classic ca. 2010-2015 watch that I think has a firmly carved placed in the timeline of horological excellence. There will most likely be many permutations to come, but this one will be when ceramic and sapphire finally came together to make an affordable classic. It may not get Submariner notoriety over time, but I think real aficionados will think of the Aquis as a great offering at a somewhat murky part of the watch history timeline (micros, materials, brand name purchasing, etc.).

... horrible Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

b'oris said:


>


Are the hex bolts functional?

... horrible Tapatalk


----------



## cshevlin

Picked up a new Oris a few weeks ago. TT1 Williams F1 Day/Date... Its probably one of the coolest in my collection.


----------



## Trel

I've always had great respect for Oris as brand, particularly in regard to to their independent spirit. However, I never really clicked with any of their designs for one reason or another until I saw the discontinued-style Big Crown Pointer Date with the Plexiglas crystal. It is a gorgeous and beautifully balanced piece. When I found a NOS one at a steal of a price, I couldn't afford to NOT get it.

It's quite versatile too, in the different kinds of straps it can pull off.


----------



## motegi




----------



## Robotaz

Trel said:


> I've always had great respect for Oris as brand, particularly in regard to to their independent spirit. However, I never really clicked with any of their designs for one reason or another until I saw the discontinued-style Big Crown Pointer Date with the Plexiglas crystal. It is a gorgeous and beautifully balanced piece. When I found a NOS one at a steal of a price, I couldn't afford to NOT get it.
> 
> It's quite versatile too, in the different kinds of straps it can pull off.


Beautiful bro! Such a classic beauty!

...hideous Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Motegi, the pics are fantastic - any chance of you posting some of the orange Carols Coste?


----------



## Tag Mac

minkky said:


> *These are my collection
> 
> View attachment 1397815
> 
> 
> *


This is nice. I am new to Oris, which one is this?


----------



## minkky

Tag Mac said:


> This is nice. I am new to Oris, which one is this?


*Hi, Tag Mac

This one is ...... 01 743 7638 7454-07 8 24 70PEB - Oris Divers Titan 'C' Small Second, Date - Oris Divers - Diving - Collection - Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.
*


----------



## Robotaz

...hideous Tapatalk


----------



## motegi

Cenote:


----------



## Tag Mac

minkky said:


> *Hi, Tag Mac
> 
> This one is ...... 01 743 7638 7454-07 8 24 70PEB - Oris Divers Titan 'C' Small Second, Date - Oris Divers - Diving - Collection - Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.
> *


That has a stunning dial and bezel. I cant work out the case though. Looks a bit frumpy. Whats it like in real life? It is the first watch within my realistic budget that I see competing against the Longines Hydroconquest, even though it is twice the price.


----------



## zaxsingh

Having gone thru the full thread, I see a few models to my liking. I've been very much an Omega & Seiko fan but an Oris could make the break someday. I particularly like the chunky blue model, the single minutes large hand with black/red bezel and one or two other models. Sorry, have not paid enuff attention to the model names yet. 

Hopefully soon ....


----------



## Watch_Junky

Depth Gauge









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

zaxsingh said:


> Having gone thru the full thread, I see a few models to my liking. I've been very much an Omega & Seiko fan but an Oris could make the break someday. I particularly like the chunky blue model, the single minutes large hand with black/red bezel and one or two other models. Sorry, have not paid enuff attention to the model names yet.
> 
> Hopefully soon ....


Have a look at the blue Diver Date as some folks say that it has an Omega look to it (It looks like an Oris to me) :think:


----------



## motegi

Tubbataha Regulateur LE


----------



## KneeDragr

Wearing my Artix GT!


----------



## Pete26

My regulateur










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Hope that you guys don't mind but the picture of my orange Aquis I posted a few days back was so abysmal that I decided to take another of it. This one's pretty poor but at least it's a bit better than the other. A little bit.


----------



## Robotaz

sticky said:


> Hope that you guys don't mind but the picture of my orange Aquis I posted a few days back was so abysmal that I decided to take another of it. This one's pretty poor but at least it's a bit better than the other. A little bit.


I love mine. Enjoy it!

... horrible Tapatalk


----------



## tobitas




----------



## KneeDragr

Artix GT again!


----------



## cb23




----------



## zaxsingh

KneeDragr said:


> Artix GT again!


Nice, like the simple dial. But isn't the "Swiss made" text too high up? Seems so to my eye.


----------



## bigmachine

Chiming in with my bc4 pointer day... Still loving this watch after a year.


----------



## GoodLord

...a Prince amongst thieves!


----------



## GregBe

GoodLord...that is such a beautiful shot. It is kinda mesmerizing.


----------



## GoodLord

Many thanks Gregbe.

Mark



GregBe said:


> GoodLord...that is such a beautiful shot. It is kinda mesmerizing.


----------



## motegi

CENOTE


----------



## big-WIS




----------



## KneeDragr

Artix GT


----------



## Kid_A

great collection....


minkky said:


> *These are my collection
> 
> View attachment 1397815
> 
> 
> View attachment 1397816
> 
> 
> View attachment 1397818
> 
> 
> View attachment 1397820
> 
> 
> *


----------



## m00k




----------



## Narf CC

*Oris Frog * :-!


----------



## Pablito

^Love the frog!!!


----------



## iggy-th

My TT2 day-date Copper Dial
since 2004.... cant believe !!! This watch has never been serviced for a decad, not even once !!!


----------



## Chris Hohne

My Copper TT2 says "hi"









Chis


----------



## roinuj88

BC3 Advanced Day Date










Blue Aquis Date


----------



## KneeDragr

Wearing my Artix GT again today!


----------



## Bwana1

Regulator on LE Bison










Sent from my Android XT1030 with big fingers


----------



## mato123

I haven't been on this forum for a long time. So, I just wanted to say hello... Sorry for iPhone pictures... Here is my Big Crown Telemeter:


----------



## nitsy




----------



## motegi

Oris Cenote Diver at 35,000 ft...


----------



## GoodLord

On for the weekend!


----------



## motegi

DEPTH GAUGE


----------



## igory76

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## zaxsingh

motegi said:


> DEPTH GAUGE


This looks like a cool instrument. How exactly does it work? And wats the damage like?


----------



## sticky

zaxsingh said:


> This looks like a cool instrument. How exactly does it work? And wats the damage like?


Zax, as you start to dive water enters the little grey tube thing round the bezel. The deeper you go the more water pressure forces water into the tube and the line between the water and dry in said tube can be read off to give your depth. As you get nearer the surface the water pressure reduces and the water is forced out of the tube. Oris provide a flushing kit for you to get dead fish and bits of seaweed out of the tube. By damage I assume you mean financial damage. In the U.K. the DG has a RRSP of £2,100.


----------



## zaxsingh

sticky said:


> Zax, as you start to dive water enters the little grey tube thing round the bezel. The deeper you go the more water pressure forces water into the tube and the line between the water and dry in said tube can be read off to give your depth. As you get nearer the surface the water pressure reduces and the water is forced out of the tube. Oris provide a flushing kit for you to get dead fish and bits of seaweed out of the tube. By damage I assume you mean financial damage. In the U.K. the DG has a RRSP of £2,100.


Very gud response right up to the "damage" bit ! Thanx mate.


----------



## crowdedhouse




----------



## Robotaz

I logged in and looked at this watch today, the next day after shooting the pic, and man, that looks like the perfect size for me. It's 43mm.

My opinion is that this is a great dressy diver that you can definitely wear to flashy events, if the size is right. If you buy a model that is in the "larger" end of the spectrum that you can wear, it won't work.

If this was a black/white model with no orange, it would work even better. I say this is one of the ultimate dress divers. It's much classier, in my opinion, than a Rolex in most dressy diver situations because it's not as flashy (gaudy). I really love this watch.


----------



## ten13th




----------



## Scubah

My First nice watch!! Just got it today and love it.


----------



## Robotaz

Scubah said:


> My First nice watch!! Just got it today and love it.


Congratulations! Wow, what a first nice watch?!?!

Be careful trying to match the quality of your first. The Aquis is a heck of a value and just a great Swiss watch. It's going to take some cash to bump up higher if you buy another piece. Be patient.

But for now, enjoy that beauty!!!


----------



## watchmego3000

ten13th said:


> View attachment 1456825
> 
> View attachment 1456827


Oh that is HOT! Well done!


----------



## watchmego3000

Scubah said:


> My First nice watch!! Just got it today and love it.


Excellent choice;-)

Mine says hi:


----------



## wruck

mine too


----------



## wruck




----------



## Kid_A

frank in work....


----------



## Kid_A

this is absolutelly extraordinary piece....


Sarge ts said:


> *Oris Frog * :-!


----------



## monsterT

Since a few days, this one is fighting for wrist time with my blue aquis


----------



## TTL

Something new and "orangy"!


----------



## sticky

TTL said:


> Something new and "orangy"!


TTL, I wish that I could take photos that good.


----------



## TTL

Thanks! Just my iPhone and good light.


----------



## Sgt. Angle

Headed out to see Marc Maron's set at Goodnights in Raleigh!!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz

Looks like I'm having trouble posting pics with Tapatalk. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## texas_tom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motegi

Cenote in the DARK...


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aNthraxx

My Oris Aquis!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flashbang

Hey guys and gals! New to the forum, and after finding it today, I'm enjoying the wealth of experience and information! 

Here's my ORIS. Bought it in 2008, and I absolutely love this watch!


----------



## whitecopper

Great watch; Flawless function


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TTL




----------



## motegi

Carlos Coste Small Seconds LE


----------



## igory76

Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Angle

Out and about at Duke.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedalwan

This for me today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker

Very, very nice! I am debating between the Artelier Skeleton or the Classic Date in black, same dial as yours. Leaning more and more towards the Classic Date.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lexlehtor

Oris Aquis and Nike Air Max 1's.


----------



## CH47Driver

Sorry for the crappy pic, but here's my Titan C 47mm. 3000 feet up with a watch designed to go 3000 feet down, while my students sweat, working for their money!


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Awesome!


----------



## bert69

Next one ........


----------



## sticky

Robotaz said:


> View attachment 1467540


Rob, every time I see that photo it's a bit like seeing my own wrist.


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrispinRobles

I thought I would share the strap made for my TT1 by Aaron Pimentel over at Combat Straps. This guy knows how to do a strap. Sorry for the lousy pictures, but I'm learning.

































Thanks for looking. This will not be the only strap I order from Aaron. Check him out at Combat Straps - HOME.


----------



## kaniel

Tagdevil said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The blue is a killer!!

Great watches btw!


----------



## watchmego3000

CrispinRobles said:


> I thought I would share the strap made for my TT1 by Aaron Pimentel over at Combat Straps. This guy knows how to do a strap. Sorry for the lousy pictures, but I'm learning.
> 
> View attachment 1473576
> 
> 
> View attachment 1473580
> 
> 
> View attachment 1473582
> 
> 
> View attachment 1473584
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking. This will not be the only strap I order from Aaron. Check him out at Combat Straps - HOME.


Wow! How does the strap resist twisting? Is there a collar inside for the lug screw to fit through?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Today this Oris BC3 Regulator. First I had a newer version, but couldn't get used to the case. I prefer the 'straight' case so I bought this one.


Oris BC3 Regulator 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Have a nice day all!


----------



## watchmego3000

Bidle said:


> Today this Oris BC3 Regulator. First I had a newer version, but couldn't get used to the case. I prefer the 'straight' case so I bought this one.
> 
> 
> Oris BC3 Regulator 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Have a nice day all!


Very nice! What is the WR of this one?


----------



## shameless

60's


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Tagdevil said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So THAT'S what the blue Aquis would look like with an orange minute hand! I guess that's a reflection but I had to look hard, i thought maybe it had been modded.


----------



## Tagdevil

Yes, just a reflection. But interesting observation none the less. Don't think I'd like the orange hands on the Blue Aquis. Love it exactly the way it is.

The Aquis Orange on Black is real kickass, I might add.


----------



## firemedic259

My first Oris and my first post on the forums. I couldn't even wait until I was out of the FedEx parking lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Awesome, Firemedic! Welcome to our asylum here in the Oris corner. Stick around.


----------



## Robotaz

sticky said:


> Rob, every time I see that photo it's a bit like seeing my own wrist.


I love my PDD so much that I actually want to buy the newer model, too. LOL!


----------



## Tagdevil

Come on guys.....show off your Oris'.........










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zilladon

Artelier!

=Patti


----------



## sticky

Robotaz said:


> I love my PDD so much that I actually want to buy the newer model, too. LOL!


Daft lad here did (sort of) in the shape of a Pointer Moon. :-d


----------



## Bidle

daschlag said:


> Very nice! What is the WR of this one?


Sorry for my late reply. It is 20atm. So enough for diving.


----------



## Force434

Hey All,

Recent lurker on the Oris forum, been mostly over on F74 in the past but I'm a new (and staunch) fan of the brand. Fit and finish is outstanding for the value IMHO, and with a recent consolidation in my collection, I'm happy to report that the two Oris watches managed to stay put!

Here's today's, my Aquis Titan with me for a few days on the road:


----------



## CrispinRobles

Nope. No collar. The lug screw slipped in there like it was greased. I need a new camera with more megapixels, as these photos do not do the strap or the watch justice.


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

Tagdevil said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I want to get one of those too. Diver date, right?


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## Tagdevil

rosborn said:


> I want to get one of those too. Diver date, right?


Yup. Really nice piece. Got it here on WUS.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

rosborn said:


> I want to get one of those too. Diver date, right?


Rob, one thing I've noticed about Oris is that there are so many variations of their designs that if I sit tight and try to learn what differentiates them from one another, my tastes and wants change.

What I'm saying is, keep learning and make sure you really know the playing field or you'll get a model that's got something added or missing that's just right in a different model. The Oris diver field is really amazing because you have so many options.

For example, I have my eyes set on a Tubbataha. Well, there are three seemingly identical Tubbataha models if you don't know them. One has a small seconds hand that is different, and one has a brushed bezel insert instead of shiny. I think I'm going to go with the brushed insert and traditional seconds hand if I can find one, but I'm still digging around learning differences. There's probably even a switch from ETA to Sellita if I keep looking at them, which I will.  I'm definitely and Oris addict.


----------



## rosborn

Robotaz said:


> Rob, one thing I've noticed about Oris is that there are so many variations of their designs that if I sit tight and try to learn what differentiates them from one another, my tastes and wants change.
> 
> What I'm saying is, keep learning and make sure you really know the playing field or you'll get a model that's got something added or missing that's just right in a different model. The Oris diver field is really amazing because you have so many options.
> 
> For example, I have my eyes set on a Tubbataha. Well, there are three seemingly identical Tubbataha models if you don't know them. One has a small seconds hand that is different, and one has a brushed bezel insert instead of shiny. I think I'm going to go with the brushed insert and traditional seconds hand if I can find one, but I'm still digging around learning differences. There's probably even a switch from ETA to Sellita if I keep looking at them, which I will.  I'm definitely and Oris addict.


Rob,

No worries about jumping me the gun. I have made a commitment to myself to stand pat with what I have until closer to the end of the year. I went on a Seiko binge the first three months of this year only to end up selling every one of them to make the Aquis possible. I was intrigued by the Sumo and the Shogun for a bit and really liked both pieces - nice watches. But, in the end, wanted something less well known (more exclusive?) and wanted to re-enter the world of Swiss watches. I have no idea how many watches Oris produces each year but I know that Seiko produces upwards of 12 million watches and 350 million movements each year. I guess you could say I was looking for something a little more exclusive.

My intent is to invest more time learning about the history of Oris and their lineup of products. I am very happy with my Aquis but, truth be told, got very lucky with this purchase as TTL offered me a very attractive opportunity on a watch that he took very good care of and I hadn't lusted after this watch for a long period of time. What do I mean by that - lusting after the watch? I am a geologist and I research EVERYTHING, OCD may be a part of it, and don't make purchases without a LOT of consideration and research (Hence my attributing the acquisition of my Aquis to being very lucky). Now that I have a "springboard" from which to launch, I can expand my brand knowledge and refine the search for my next Oris.

Thank you for the excellent and sound advice, my friend!

Rob


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ are you in oil and gas by chance?


----------



## rosborn

Nope. I came very close to being a mining geologist though. I started graduate school at the University of Missouri - Rolla when my mother in-law developed ovarian cancer and we moved back to Michigan. I ended up getting my master's degree in hydrogeology and have worked in the environmental consulting industry ever since - about 25 years. Great people and interesting projects despite the less than stellar pay as compared to the petroleum industry.


----------



## GDub

ORIS AQUIS MALDIVES


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zilladon

Artix GT Date!

=Patti


----------



## navjing0614

My daily companion. Never skipped a beat. 


Code:


[ATTACH=CONFIG]1480376._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## JonS1967

My new Oris!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk0eric

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Tagdevil said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Damn you, now I have to find another strap. I like the bracelet, but the strap is just so nice. If Rolex had a strap, they would look silly compared to the Oris. Few people give Oris the credit they're due for that ridiculous dive strap.


----------



## sticky

Don't do it Rob or you're liable to end up as bad as me with a house full of Oris rubber straps - just in case I need them.


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zilladon

Oris Big Crown with Horween leather strap!

=Patti


----------



## Robotaz

Look at this bracelet yo!


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tl507362

My new TT3


----------



## Kid_A

wonderful


bert69 said:


> Next one ........
> 
> View attachment 1471814


----------



## teeceenj

d1st said:


> This my only Oris but I want more! - the Classic XXL.
> 
> View attachment 1329529
> 
> 
> View attachment 1329526
> 
> 
> View attachment 1329527


I have wanted the white dial version of that watch for years!!! Anyone have one for sale?


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

great strap on such a iconic piece.... I guess the rotor is classic "gold" one rather than red one, isn't it?


Zilladon said:


> Oris Big Crown with Horween leather strap!
> 
> =Patti
> 
> View attachment 1483974
> 
> 
> View attachment 1483975
> 
> 
> View attachment 1483976


----------



## rosborn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Good to see the plexi Pointer Dates coming out of the woodwork. I put mine on a colorful NATO to celebrate the first nice weekend of Spring.


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T




----------



## texas_tom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas_tom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffro1

Air Racing Edition III on Bremont Military Desert Sand Velcro Strap


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Teaklejr

Just picked up my Divers Date small second hand and love it. Previously had the same one without the small second hand and felt it was a little to small.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottyrocket

My new Oris flying doctor service limited edition:-


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T




----------



## ERay01

What I'm wearing today...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153141660516686&l=a45e533abe


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Angle

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedicBanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

wow, this is wonderful piece....the creme lunete is origal or homage?


Danny T said:


>


----------



## Mark355

Last pics of my Classic Complication. Just put it up for sale in /f29. : (


----------



## underpar




----------



## Tagdevil

Happy Saturday!!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TTL




----------



## mav616




----------



## nsx_23




----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## intensecycleboy




----------



## igory76

Titan 1000m 










Wysłane z mojego iPhone przez Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
G. Delgado


----------



## GoodLord

Depth Gauge on leather.

Regards

Mark


----------



## Ausman600

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71

Hello everybody, I'm new to the forum and just bought my first Oris, an Aquis Small Second 46 mm.

It's an amazing watch and I'm loving it.

Cheers.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## suparobg

here is mine


----------



## Silversurfer7

Just in my 2nd oris.. 
Really love the orange dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon

Today's Oris


----------



## sinic




----------



## GoodLord




----------



## canboy

my first post. I love it.


----------



## Silversurfer7

canboy said:


> my first post. I love it.


hello, canboy! welcome to the "madness" :-d


----------



## asymptomatic

After weeks of researching, I finally bought an Oris for my first watch. Loving the heft and overall feel. Oh yeah

First post as well.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick van Nassau

Today the watch I found in my grandparents house after my grandmother died a few months ago.
It seems that my grandfather also was crazy about Oris 
This Pointer Date is from 1940-1945 and after some maintenance it is running fine.
Great addition to my Divers Date.


----------



## Spiker

Patrick van Nassau said:


> Today the watch I found in my grandparents house after my grandmother died a few months ago.
> It seems that my grandfather also was crazy about Oris
> This Pointer Date is from 1940-1945 and after some maintenance it is running fine.
> Great addition to my Divers Date.


What a beautiful vintage time piece. Knowing it's legacy I'm sure you'll appreciate it even more every time you strap it on! Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adman

Wearing my Aquis today. It hasn't been getting that much wrist time lately so I'm giving it a run today and remembering how much I like it and why I bought it in the first place!









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budi

Blue Aquis, with leather strap from Combat Straps. Sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## Dhillon

b'oris said:


>


What is the model reference for this Oris? It's an amazing timepiece
Thanks


----------



## watchmego3000

Dhillon said:


> What is the model reference for this Oris? It's an amazing timepiece
> Thanks


Don't know the ref # but it's a BC4 Small Seconds Pointer Day. I think the latest version has only a single date in the date window.


----------



## Danny T

Maldives today


----------



## firemedic259

Beautiful day in cleveland! Enjoying the weather and my aquis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

my very old big date.....


----------



## Chris Hohne

mine says "hello"









Chris


----------



## ManishManUK




----------



## jouhl

Fresh from the shop, barely three hours old. My new Oris Aquis Date. 40mm black dial with a (vanilla-scented) rubber strap. The finishing from case to clasp is superb; couldn't be more pleased. Pretty much like all the rave reviews on this model say. Got it for a pretty good price: S$1700, which works out to US$1360. How's that for value?


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## ed delr

ORIS Big Crown Original Pointer Date takes to the skies.


----------



## ed delr

Looks like your pointer date hand is easier to read. Wear it in good health


----------



## Webng




----------



## JonS1967

Loving my Big Crown Pointer Date!


----------



## pepcr1

Just picked it up,


----------



## watch_rookie

My latest artival... (Chronoris GP LE)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithNYC

F1 b-)


----------



## Matches

Wearing my brand new Aquis Titan Small Second Date b-)
Just arrived today! I posted more pix on the Diver forum.. https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/finally-here-oris-aquis-titan-small-second-date-1043380.html :-!


----------



## Rod_H

Nice winter day in OZ


----------



## Captaincarlos

Blue eagles BC4 flight timer....I love it's uniqueness and if I'm ever confused on the 24hr dial I can just spin the elapsed timer bezel to the 12 o'clock. While the bezel works good for hours it's only downside is that the minute hand is 2.5min intervals, in other words every 2 is a 5min time elapse.


----------



## beben

My *ORIS Aquis Date* diver with *orange* marker... and on dark pic


----------



## Ausman600

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## _christiaan_

Picked up a new Oris yesterday  Very happy with it


----------



## Adman

Aquis today. Love it!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting

Just arrived.


----------



## suzarski

Artix GT Chronograph


----------



## beben

AQUIS on this sunny day in Indonesia... love it with _orange_ marker
Have a nice weekend...


----------



## ten13th

Ausman600 said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Wow, which model is this. Rarely seen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rgb66rgb

Circa 1990s ORIS Player's Sport Watch


----------



## Ausman600

ten13th said:


> Wow, which model is this. Rarely seen.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a Williams F1 Chronograph from 2012/13.
Great watch.


----------



## Danny T

Love my Oris. Maldives today


----------



## Kid_A

looks pretty good


Danny T said:


> Love my Oris. Maldives today


----------



## JohnGo

Grtz


----------



## Fitzer

This doesn't get worn as often as it should :roll:


Artelier complication by Fitzer1, on Flickr


----------



## watchmego3000

Perfect summer watch.


----------



## dinexus

In the river this weekend with my new favorite water watch:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PatjeB

Just walking with the dog while taking a pic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_rookie

Oris Classic XXL Worldtimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pattyb69




----------



## Ausman600




----------



## Demokritos

My 4th anniversary watch, Oris Artix Date


----------



## Pattyb69




----------



## watchmego3000

I think I might recognize that look.



Demokritos said:


> My 4th anniversary watch, Oris Artix Date


----------



## Demokritos

How so?


----------



## sticky

It's the famous "oh Gawd he's taking another photo of his ****** watch" look


----------



## dinexus

sticky said:


> It's the famous "oh Gawd he's taking another photo of his ****** watch" look


Hey, I know that look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Demokritos said:


> How so?





sticky said:


> It's the famous "oh Gawd he's taking another photo of his ****** watch" look





dinexus said:


> Hey, I know that look.


Yup, that's the look!


----------



## PatjeB

Took this pic while driving









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgeline

Very nice, love the orange markers!!!


----------



## GoBuffs11




----------



## ridgeline




----------



## Nabucodonosorus Rex

Fixing some new low-pro fixies
Régulateur Oris Der MeisterTaucher 2008


----------



## Demokritos

Artix on Nato


----------



## Ausman600

ridgeline said:


>


Love it on that strap.


----------



## Ausman600




----------



## Berwolf

New diver in black and orange. It has only been about 12 hours but so far very happy.


----------



## dinexus




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## kienlinh




----------



## PatjeB

the Aquis in good company










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

Two new arrivals that landed yesterday. My first Oris watches. Not sure if I'll keep both but I'm going to take some time to enjoy them a little before deciding.

Have a great weekend!

Casey



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgeline

Dim lighting lume shot!


----------



## gestoecker

My ORIS Williams F1 Team 2004.


----------



## rfJeff

Purchased at Harrods, after oysters and champagne. November 1999


----------



## cxgbreitling

That is a lovely watch. I'm looking for one like that. What advice can you give for someone looking to buy an Oris and getting an original, authentic model not a knockoff? Thanks.



TTL said:


> BC3 Advanced Day Date


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## milesmutt

Here's my WilliamsF1 Team. Great watch, although I'm thinking of swapping it for an Aquis or Diver Date.


----------



## cxgbreitling

Wow!!! Awesome selection after your feast on oysters. Very classy, elegant and stately all in one. Beautiful timepiece. I likes!!!



rfJeff said:


> Purchased at Harrods, after oysters and champagne. November 1999
> 
> View attachment 1570822


----------



## sticky

milesmutt said:


> Here's my WilliamsF1 Team. Great watch, although I'm thinking of swapping it for an Aquis or Diver Date.


I won't say "don't do it" as the DD or Aquis are fantastic watches.


----------



## watch_rookie

cxgbreitling said:


> That is a lovely watch. I'm looking for one like that. What advice can you give for someone looking to buy an Oris and getting an original, authentic model not a knockoff? Thanks.


Local AD?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

cxgbreitling said:


> That is a lovely watch. I'm looking for one like that. What advice can you give for someone looking to buy an Oris and getting an original, authentic model not a knockoff? Thanks.


The obvious place to start is your local AD then get a price for it off (no non sponsor dealers) lastly see what Topper will do it for. Topper are an AD and get some very good things said about them.


----------



## PepsiDial

Just got back into Oris again. Missed this one since I sold it, so I bought a different one. Want the Titan badly!


----------



## PatjeB

In for service so no Oris today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJBhavsar

View attachment 1573493

My grandfather's watch. Found in a box of old stuff and recently serviced to get it into pretty great condition - running a bit fast though. I know it's nothing spectacular but it means a great deal to me. It's because of this watch that I'm getting into watches, watchmaking and its history. By the by, if anyone can tell me something (anything) about this watch I'd really appreciate it. Even just the year it was made. There's not really any more I know apart from what's in the images. Any help gratefully received.


----------



## cxgbreitling

Wow!!! You just don't get any classier than that! Great timepiece.



mav616 said:


> View attachment 1496925


----------



## cxgbreitling

That is a beautiful, classy piece. Who knew that a tool such as a watch could be so majestic. Great find bud. Grandpa had excellent taste.



Patrick van Nassau said:


> Today the watch I found in my grandparents house after my grandmother died a few months ago.
> It seems that my grandfather also was crazy about Oris
> This Pointer Date is from 1940-1945 and after some maintenance it is running fine.
> Great addition to my Divers Date.


----------



## cxgbreitling

Very very nice there. What a beautiful setting. Great watch.



Chris Hohne said:


> mine says "hello"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


----------



## Tl507362

Here is my Aquis enjoying a drive


----------



## milesmutt

Well, I couldn't help myself, and just bought this secondhand vintage Divers Titan Date. Man I forgot how
light this watch is! My WilliamsF1 in SS feels like a brick compared to this Titan.


----------



## rosborn

New to me.









Funny thing is - this is the same diameter as my first Aquis (blue dial and bezel on a bracelet) but looks smaller on the rubber strap. It is amazing the presence the bracelet has.


----------



## sg01

Enjoying my 1 week old Oris Aquis 36mm.










Love the lume, as well.


----------



## Jim Jones

cxgbreitling said:


> Very very nice there. What a beautiful setting. Great watch.


awesome


----------



## Kid_A

super classic piece....


milesmutt said:


> View attachment 1574261
> 
> 
> Well, I couldn't help myself, and just bought this secondhand vintage Divers Titan Date. Man I forgot how
> light this watch is! My WilliamsF1 in SS feels like a brick compared to this Titan.


----------



## watch_rookie

Just arrived - was fitted with a rather short buckle for my wrist (manage to just use the last hole) so I might have to find a replacement strap with a deployment clasp style... As that style can be used easily without bending the leather...


----------



## Tagdevil

This watch rocks every day.....


----------



## PatjeB




----------



## rosborn

Tagdevil said:


> This watch rocks every day.....


I just love the way the bezel merges so seamlessly with the crystal and reflects images like it's part of the watch.

Edit: Duh! Meant to say that the bezel looks like it's part of the crystal. Of course it's part of the watch.


----------



## Koenta

Mooi!
Zie ik daar nu condens onder het glas 

Wat staat er trouowens in dat handboek?


----------



## Tagdevil

Koenta said:


> Mooi!
> Zie ik daar nu condens onder het glas
> 
> Wat staat er trouowens in dat handboek?


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## PatjeB

Koenta said:


> Mooi!
> Zie ik daar nu condens onder het glas
> 
> Wat staat er trouowens in dat handboek?


Let's keep it in English 

The Handbook is a well pictured story-telling about the history, heritage and philosophy behind the watches and the collection through the years. Great reading!


----------



## watch_rookie

2 of my Oris collection posed together... Aren't they beauties?


----------



## Matches

Already posted my Aquis on rubber somewhere here but today? A change of clothing! =D
On the Ti bracelet that arrived from Topper today. 
This thing is ridiculously light! Tempted to say it's as light if not lighter than the rubber. Never had the SS so can't compare...
And of course doing all my work on the cloth my Magrette MPP came rolled up in. Haha! Best thing ever!


----------



## PatjeB

Matches said:


> Already posted my Aquis on rubber somewhere here but today? A change of clothing! =D
> On the Ti bracelet that arrived from Topper today.
> This thing is ridiculously light! Tempted to say it's as light if not lighter than the rubber. Never had the SS so can't compare...
> And of course doing all my work on the cloth my Magrette MPP came rolled up in. Haha! Best thing ever!


Thanks for the pic, now I am almost certain to get the Ti bracelet also. Looks great onthe Aquis


----------



## Matches

PatjeB said:


> Thanks for the pic, now I am almost certain to get the Ti bracelet also. Looks great onthe Aquis


No problem! You're going to love the bracelet. It's so comfortable and it looks great. It's a fantastic change-up from the rubber. The watch instantly goes from rugged to classy!

And it folds much smaller too! LOL!


----------



## navjing0614

hello guys,

have not posted for a while...been a little active on the other thread...
here's my ORIS for today...








have a nice weekend everybody...


----------



## watch_rookie

Here is my Oris Classic Complication with the butterfly clasp replacing the conventional tang buckle.


----------



## motegi

Oris 2005 Chronoris


----------



## mitch57

Oris Royal Flying Doctor Service Limited Edition.


----------



## PatjeB

First day at the beach for the Aquis. Enjoying holiday in Turkey.


----------



## GregBe

Just arrived yesterday. Nice to have an Oris Aquis back in the mix after owning a few Omega and Tudor divers. When I sold my original Aquis, I was thinking I was upgrading...maybe a little, but honestly the Aquis is every bit as good as the Black Bay, Pelagos, SMPc or Planet Ocean 2500...just a huge reminder how much watch you get for your money with Oris.


----------



## motegi

GregBe said:


> Just arrived yesterday. Nice to have an Oris Aquis back in the mix after owning a few Omega and Tudor divers. When I sold my original Aquis, I was thinking I was upgrading...maybe a little, but honestly the Aquis is every bit as good as the Black Bay, Pelagos, SMPc or Planet Ocean 2500...just a huge reminder how much watch you get for your money with Oris.


Full circle. I totally agree.


----------



## JonS1967

Wore this today.


----------



## Ausman600




----------



## piul

Oris in it's natural habitat


----------



## PatjeB

Another one in it's best environment


----------



## achilles

My only and best Oris Chronoris GP 70 LE. Love this piece!


----------



## watch_rookie

achilles said:


> My only and best Oris Chronoris GP 70 LE. Love this piece!


Nice,

Did you get the full set with racing gloves, etc? 
Here's mine with it's other Oris siblings...


----------



## achilles

watch_rookie said:


> Nice,
> 
> Did you get the full set with racing gloves, etc?
> Here's mine with it's other Oris siblings...


Your collection is beautiful. Nice pieces.

Yes, I got the full set with certificate, gloves, double box etc.
I was lucky to chance upon a collector who had this in his collection and never got to wear it, and I bought it from him.
I myself was looking around for the last 2 years. Not easy to come by. Everyone who had this never wanted to let it go. :-d


----------



## jmc1080

Aquis today.


----------



## dinexus

Spent a day on Lake Michigan with the DG.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

My good old friend since 2005. Switch to a NATO recently and still love it!


----------



## sticky

dinexus said:


> Spent a day on Lake Michigan with the DG.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eeek! You actually took the DG in some water. :-d


----------



## dinexus

sticky said:


> Eeek! You actually took the DG in some water. :-d


Haha yep! It's been in the Yuba River too, and will accompany me this weekend for my OW certification class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc1080

This one today.


----------



## Danny T

Oris Aquis in its white tuxedo


----------



## Danny T

achilles said:


> My only and best Oris Chronoris GP 70 LE. Love this piece!


Absolutely fabulous piece ! Love that case design.


----------



## YerbabiE

Just serviced, new band


----------



## Steppy

New to the Oris Family, Aquis Date 40mm, by far the most comfortable dive watch I've ever worn.


----------



## GregBe

Steppy said:


> View attachment 1604492
> View attachment 1604493
> 
> 
> New to the Oris Family, Aquis Date 40mm, by far the most comfortable dive watch I've ever worn.


Love the tungsten bezel. I am sorry I sold mine.

Wearing mine black Aquis today.


----------



## watchmego3000

Steppy said:


> View attachment 1604492
> View attachment 1604493
> 
> 
> New to the Oris Family, Aquis Date 40mm, by far the most comfortable dive watch I've ever worn.


Excellent choice!


----------



## kca

Not sure why I tried to sell this. Glad I came to my senses in time.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy

Gratuitous lume shot


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

Williams F1 and one of the dogs


----------



## bert69

Three of mine


----------



## psweeting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

bert69 said:


> Three of mine
> 
> View attachment 1607832
> 
> 
> View attachment 1607838
> 
> 
> View attachment 1607839


Outstanding Oris collection, thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## JonS1967

bert69 said:


> Three of mine
> 
> View attachment 1607839


Looks great on leather! Was the bracelet difficult to remove?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bert69

JonS1967 said:


> Looks great on leather! Was the bracelet difficult to remove?


I never had it on bracelet


----------



## JonS1967

I was going to switch mine to strap but was having trouble removing the spring bars. I didn't want to scratch anything so I stopped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgb66rgb

Very nice!! Love the clean look and the positioning of the face elements.

Found it -- oris artelier big date front

Randy


----------



## Tagdevil

Sweet Tuesday!! Already eye-balling the weekend.....

.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boenna_69

My first Oris!

I love it!


----------



## GregBe




----------



## PatjeB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_rookie

Seems like the majority here are divers... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weigojmi

watch_rookie said:


> Seems like the majority here are divers...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:rodekaart


----------



## D1cky986

My favourite Oris, wearing the Colonel Moschin Diver today...


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PatjeB

Same watch, different pic: the TGIF deskdive experience 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## McCarthy

This is my very first post on this forum. I used to be a Casio guy for the longest time and switched to a SUUNTO D9 about 7 years ago. The D9 got destroyed in a motorcycle accident earlier this year and it was time for something new. Well here it is.. my first automatic watch. I love it!


----------



## Tagdevil

McCarthy said:


> This is my very first post on this forum. I used to be a Casio guy for the longest time and switched to a SUUNTO D9 about 7 years ago. The D9 got destroyed in a motorcycle accident earlier this year and it was time for something new. Well here it is.. my first automatic watch. I love it!


Great looking watch. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wruck

I really like the meistertaucher!!!!


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Capo omega

GBOGH said:


>


Great looking watch.


----------



## McCarthy

I'm such a happy camper that I had to take a better photo of my ORIS


----------



## sg01

Happy Friday!


----------



## gmendoza

Capo omega said:


> Great looking watch.


I agree. Since the first time i saw that watch, I was on a mission to find one. Here's mine:


----------



## PatjeB

On my bike to the club to play a game of darts 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitzer

Centennial Worldtimer today


----------



## Yankees2351

love this watch


----------



## sticky

I thought I'd best post a pic so here's my fave.


----------



## JonS1967

Fitzer said:


> Centennial Worldtimer today


That is hot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wruck




----------



## tannerdsilva

Black-faced Aquis (sorry, I have no pictures on hand)


----------



## SolidTime

ProDiver Date which I had it brushed [external links and lugs] yesterday


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020

SolidTime said:


> ProDiver Date which I had it brushed [external links and lugs] yesterday
> View attachment 1628457


----------



## JohnGo

Grtz to all!


----------



## !!Mom




----------



## rosborn

!!Mom said:


>


Great photograph!


----------



## KneeDragr

Artix GT on bracelet!


----------



## SolidTime

!!Mom said:


>


In deed great, well done


----------



## SolidTime

JohnGo said:


> Grtz to all!


To you too, that Big Crown is really appealing


----------



## Steppy




----------



## ER05




----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E52

i joined the ORIS family hehehehe



















more photo's here
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-fi...-one-question-please-1090540.html#post8423000

Best regards
E52


----------



## Steppy




----------



## obitus

My prodiver and a aquis Maldives

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PatjeB

On it's new bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

My first Oris


----------



## Capo omega

TT1 CHRONOGRAPH

This is my first Oris definately made the right choice. Looking forward to owning more.


----------



## Capo omega

Bradjhomes said:


> My first Oris
> View attachment 1650400


Great choice, will be looking at something similar for my next Oris.


----------



## d3nzi0

Pawnshop Aquis find!


----------



## d3nzi0

d3nzi0 said:


> Pawnshop Aquis find!


I've actually been schooled by the good folks at the Oris forum - this is actually a TT1 Diver Date, not an Aquis!


----------



## dinexus

d3nzi0 said:


> Pawnshop Aquis find!


That's a TT1 Diver and not an Aquis, but still a great find - awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

d3nzi0 said:


> Pawnshop Aquis find!


WOW! Nice pick up. I hope you got it for a great price.


----------



## d3nzi0

rosborn said:


> WOW! Nice pick up. I hope you got it for a great price.


Not sure what the going rate of one in the US but here in Australia an Oris for $450 (sans box/papers) is a great bargain I think!


----------



## rosborn

d3nzi0 said:


> Not sure what the going rate of one in the US but here in Australia an Oris for $450 (sans box/papers) is a great bargain I think!


I agree!


----------



## PatjeB

Ready for work!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Moody DG before bed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

d3nzi0 said:


> Not sure what the going rate of one in the US but here in Australia an Oris for $450 (sans box/papers) is a great bargain I think!


I think you got a great bargain - if you had said that you paid £450 for it I would still say it was a good buy.


----------



## GregBe

I have wanted one of these for a while...Great Barrier Reef LE


----------



## Paul SW

My F1 Williams Team


----------



## opticsguy

This was from last Wednesday. Piloting with the BC4 Retrograde pilot style. 800 nm in the air that day.


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## FernandoValenzuela

I'm wearing this Oris today:


----------



## Rhyalus

Only a few hours in my possession!

R


----------



## ddafoe

Just got it last week; I love the Blue!!


----------



## mui.richard

Oris chronometer pointer date on leather nato, had her for 18+ years...


----------



## Tagdevil

Have a GREAT weekend all!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PatjeB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23




----------



## Uhura

I inherited this fine specimen from my dad which works fine and I like wearing it. It is from the sixties or seventies, but I don't know anything else about. Can anyone here fill in a bit of background about its history and value. Thanks.


----------



## PatjeB

On the titanium bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

Today I'm going with the Artelier:


----------



## Chris Hohne

FernandoValenzuela said:


> Today I'm going with the Artelier:
> 
> View attachment 1718682


I had not seen that model - very nice!

Chris


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

Chris Hohne said:


> I had not seen that model - very nice!
> 
> Chris


Thanks. One of the reasons I like Oris is that they're not as common and this model in particular seems to be even more below the radar.


----------



## Bryn

;-)3 years old now and still looking good... The bezel has a few marks on it but the glass is holding up well considering I wear it every day , and it's been clonked on brick walls more than once


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E52

My one and only Oris










E52


----------



## Higs

Wearing this one today. Yes, I know the date's wrong - I took the pic before I set it.


----------



## JohnGo

Have a good Sunday!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

10th rate photo of a first rate watch.


----------



## Berwolf

Sunday morning with my Auris!


----------



## braith7

Exciting day! My Aquis Titan Chrono just arrived!  I love it !


----------



## dinexus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020




----------



## Steppy




----------



## 1TMF

I joined a few days ago, so I suppose I should get around to making my first post! I'm new to this forum, but not new to forums in general.

I was recently in the market for a diver watch for casual and work (business casual and suits). I was down to the Oris Aquis, Tag Heuer Aquaracer (new version) or the Omega Seamaster Pro (new version). I ended up picking the Oris Aquis 43mm due to the great value, great looks, great quality, etc. I'm sure I'll pick up an Omega at some point though. Tag will have to get their extra dollars for paying for marketing elsewhere :-d

Here are a couple quick shots of my Aquis:



















I have about a 6.75" inch, but I don't think the 43mm is too large.

And I just bought the rubber strap from Steppy (thank you) and looking forward to trying out that strap soon!

BTW, does anyone know what size screwdriver that I need for the lug screws? I have a few small flat head screw drivers that are the right width, but the screw driver blade itself is too thick...


----------



## sticky

1TMF said:


> BTW, does anyone know what size screwdriver that I need for the lug screws? I have a few small flat head screw drivers that are the right width, but the screw driver blade itself is too thick...


Your Aquis needs a couple of 2.5mm drivers (thanks Brent). You may also wish to mask the lugs in case the drivers slip.


----------



## 1TMF

sticky said:


> Your Aquis needs a couple of 2.5mm drivers (thanks Brent). You may also wish to mask the lugs in case the drivers slip.


Ok great, thanks. I think I'll just need to sharpen mine a bit to make them thin enough.


----------



## Michealr

One dead waterlogged TT1 Small Second......









One insurance claim later and my new Pro Diver....


----------



## zaxsingh

Wow, how did that happen?


----------



## Michealr

TBH I'm not 100% certain, the crown (of which I am anal about screwing in fully) was in the open position whilst submerged, I noticed that the movement had stopped and after an hour or so the water appeared. Needless to say I was gutted and somewhat perturbed that I could have been so absent minded about such a basic function regarding securing the crown.


----------



## sticky

Michealr said:


> One dead waterlogged TT1 Small Second......
> One insurance claim later and my new Pro Diver....


Re the SS. Eeek! That's what I call heavy misting.
Just love the PDC though.


----------



## Steppy




----------



## bigclive2011

How about a depth guage )


----------



## John Papa

Hi Everyone, I'm a longtime lurker, mostly in the sales forum, and thought it was about time to post something. This is the first automatic watch I ever purchased, and after looking at the photos close up, it definitely needs a polish.

Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Plexi with a silver face (I haven't seen another silver face on here)

Thanks,

~ John


----------



## dmoreton1

My Great Barrier Reef still going strong


----------



## TheRealG

Hello John, from another Toronto Oris Watch wearer!









My BC4 Small Second Pointer Day, which is my usual daily watch... apologies on the giant image.


----------



## PatjeB

TheRealG said:


> Hello John, from another Toronto Oris Watch wearer!
> 
> View attachment 1933650
> 
> 
> My BC4 Small Second Pointer Day, which is my usual daily watch... apologies on the giant image.


We like giant images  great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## cfw

My first Oris.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bert69




----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav616

classy looking time piece...


----------



## bigclive2011

How deep is your washing up bowl? )


----------



## cfw

mav616 said:


> classy looking time piece...


Thanks. It is considering that I only paid $27 for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

bigclive2011 said:


> How deep is your washing up bowl? )


Nice. How does the depth gauge work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo

Oris BC pointer date on fire...










Wishing all Oris Guys a good day!

Grtz from Belgium!

J


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

On my way to client meetings yesterday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt

Old school today.


----------



## stbratu

My little pointers collection ...


----------



## Zilladon

BC3 for Saturday!

=Patti


----------



## Chris Hohne

I went small today - as in 36mm









Chris


----------



## Uka

10 years on my wrist!


----------



## rcmi

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wid-watch

Just got this gorgeous Limited Edition Audisport from my amazing Girlfriend!


----------



## mincus8

First day with this bad boy


----------



## bert69




----------



## Capo omega

wid-watch said:


> Just got this gorgeous Limited Edition Audisport from my amazing Girlfriend!


That is a beautiful watch and your girlfriend has great taste, although I'm sure you had a little influence in the selection.


----------



## wid-watch

Capo omega said:


> That is a beautiful watch and your girlfriend has great taste, although I'm sure you had a little influence in the selection.


All of the above are correct! Thanks!


----------



## Higs

bert69 said:


> View attachment 2071930


I like that one *a lot* . What is the model name/number?


----------



## Higs




----------



## bert69

Higs said:


> I like that one *a lot* . What is the model name/number?


Oris Swiss Hunter Team PS Editionref. 01 733 7629 4063-Set LS


----------



## Higs

Higs said:


> I like that one *a lot* . What is the model name/number?





bert69 said:


> *Oris Swiss Hunter Team PS Edition*
> 
> ref. 01 733 7629 4063-Set LS


Thanks.
Added to my 'if I see one for sale at a nice price, I'll have it' list...


----------



## Yugi Darmawan

Hi All... newbie here 
Just to share my new beauty...


----------



## rosborn

Yugi Darmawan said:


> Hi All... newbie here
> Just to share my new beauty...
> 
> View attachment 2110290


AWESOME WATCH!


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## mchooch

My new Artix:


----------



## V-Twin

Aquis Red.


----------



## PatjeB

V-Twin said:


> Aquis Red.


What a masterpiece!


----------



## V-Twin

Here's a lume shot (Aquis Red) with my PC screen in the background.


----------



## Cybotron




----------



## bert69




----------



## braith7

Taking some lume shots today too -


----------



## bigclive2011

Depth Guage.


----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown Original today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

JonS1967 said:


> Big Crown Original today.


That's lovely. You've inspired me to wear my Big Crown Chrono today.
It's really dark and dingy today in the NW of the UK but if the sun comes out at any point I'll get a pic of it.


----------



## blackbolt

Experimenting with leather on my Titan


----------



## Higs

Higs said:


> That's lovely. You've inspired me to wear my Big Crown Chrono today.
> It's really dark and dingy today in the NW of the UK but if the sun comes out at any point I'll get a pic of it.


----------



## V-Twin

JonS1967 said:


> Big Crown Original today.
> 
> Stunning, very classy and can't keep my eyes off it. Make sure you keep your eyes on the road !!!


----------



## JonS1967

Higs said:


> That's lovely. You've inspired me to wear my Big Crown Chrono today.
> It's really dark and dingy today in the NW of the UK but if the sun comes out at any point I'll get a pic of it.


Thanks, Higs! Your kind words are much appreciated. I hope you get some sun today!
Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Higs said:


> View attachment 2272914


Your Big Crown Chrono is equally nice! It's a great looking watch. Now you've inspired me to wear mine again today. I hope the fact that you were able to get a picture means you got some sun today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

V-Twin said:


> JonS1967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Crown Original today.
> 
> Stunning, very classy and can't keep my eyes off it. Make sure you keep your eyes on the road !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, V-Twin! Don't worry, I wasn't moving when I took the pictures. What kind of V-Twin do you have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## V-Twin

JonS1967 said:


> V-Twin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, V-Twin! Don't worry, I wasn't moving when I took the pictures. What kind of V-Twin do you have?
> 
> I ride a Honda SP1 (known as RC51 in US).
> Honda only raced sports V-Twins for 3 consecutive years (2000-2002) in World Superbike.
> Many thanks to Colin Edwards (Texan) who won the championship in 2000 and 2002 (Ducati second twice) and came second in 2001 (Ducati Won).
> Honda then swithced to the Fireblade (in-line 4 cylinders) form 2003 onwards but Ducati still races V-Twins in World Superbike.
> 
> Colin only retired from Moto GP this year but Nicky Hayden is still racing in Moto GP (for Ducati).
Click to expand...


----------



## blackbolt




----------



## JonS1967

So I did wear the Big Crown again today to work but didn't get a chance to take a good photo so here's an old pic.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

V-Twin said:


> JonS1967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Twin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, V-Twin! Don't worry, I wasn't moving when I took the pictures. What kind of V-Twin do you have?
> 
> I ride a Honda SP1 (known as RC51 in US).
> Honda only raced sports V-Twins for 3 consecutive years (2000-2002) in World Superbike.
> Many thanks to Colin Edwards (Texan) who won the championship in 2000 and 2002 (Ducati second twice) and came second in 2001 (Ducati Won).
> Honda then swithced to the Fireblade (in-line 4 cylinders) form 2003 onwards but Ducati still races V-Twins in World Superbike.
> 
> Colin only retired from Moto GP this year but Nicky Hayden is still racing in Moto GP (for Ducati).
> 
> 
> 
> Honda makes a great machine! I'm a Ducati man myself. I had an 800 Monster and a 1972 GT 750 that I restored. I gave up riding when my daughter was born 7 years ago. I miss it an awful lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kmoose

Not exactly today but I didn't have a connection offshore...... Not the greatest pic as I just captured it from the Gopro I was wearing. http://


----------



## JonS1967

Last night.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin

Nice photo of your Regulator in action Kmoose.
Nice to see a dive watch in action underwater as it was designed for. Do you use the bezel to time your diving time? 
What fish is that?


----------



## V-Twin

JonS1967, you have a Regulator as well? You must quite a collection.
I reckon you should get back into riding, maybe a Ducati 1199 or KTM 1190?


----------



## kmoose

V-Twin said:


> Nice photo of your Regulator in action Kmoose.
> Nice to see a dive watch in action underwater as it was designed for. Do you use the bezel to time your diving time?
> What fish is that?


 I do use the bezel but I also use a slate and dive computer. The best use for the Regulator is monitoring decompression stop duration as it relates to the overall dive plan. I use the bezel for overall duration but because the bezel is not locking and unprotected it can only be used for reference or backup confirmation of elapsed time. The big standalone minute hand is my best and trusted reference.

The fish in the background is a Black Grouper aka "Carbo" that I speared on the div in 260'. 



You can see a video of the dive here:


----------



## JonS1967

V-Twin said:


> JonS1967, you have a Regulator as well? You must quite a collection.
> I reckon you should get back into riding, maybe a Ducati 1199 or KTM 1190?


Thanks, V-Twin. I'm lucky to have two Oris models in my collection along with some other pieces I enjoy.

Sadly, I'm done with riding for the foreseeable future. If you knew me 10 years ago you probably wouldn't believe it. Maybe I'll pick it up again when the kids are older. I've tried substituting my old car for the bikes. It's been a decent replacement. His often do you ride?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin

I ride to work everyday, rain or shine.
Because of this, I really forward to go to work and at the end of the day, get to ride again !! Sometimes (once or twice a week) I take the long way home.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

Bought my BC3 as NOS a bit back.


----------



## oriswannabuy

please post more pictures of your artelier 2nd date T_T, specially in colour if you could, thank you!


----------



## JohnGo

Here it is:


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## rherlambang

Between black and blue bezels........I finally picked the blue one yesterday!


----------



## Bryn

Had this three years.... and two weeks before the accidental damage warranty ran out I took it in as I'd scratched the bezel a couple of times. Anyway... no quibble, and a new bezel fitted . Just got it back.... I bet it wasn't cheap to replace


----------



## Drudge




----------



## bert69




----------



## JonS1967

bert69 said:


> View attachment 2405689


What a stunning watch! Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stobievulture

is it ok to wear all three?


----------



## rherlambang

MERRY CHRISTMAS, everyone


----------



## V-Twin

Merry Christmas Oris owners.


----------



## Tagdevil

MERRY CHRISTMAS Oris-loving friends!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OrientAndyUK

Present from the wife...


----------



## sticky

Christmas is over and old faithful comes out again.


----------



## Chris Hohne

Wearing this one today.









Chris


----------



## E52

Hi ORIS friends 










E52


----------



## Turando

Love my Oris artelier complication moonphase automatic!


----------



## JonS1967

Chris Hohne said:


> Wearing this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


I love this version. I have the regulator version of this watch and I think they both look fantastic! Have you had crown tube issues with yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hohne

No issues yet.

Chris


----------



## Neognosis

that watch is stunning!

What model Oris is it*, Chris Hohne*


----------



## Chris Hohne

It is the Big Crown Diver from the late 1990's

Chris


----------



## EricSW




----------



## JohnQFord

i'm wearing it now, forgot to take wrist shots ... just delivered this a.m. It's an Aquis Chronograph (46mm)


----------



## mav616

rherlambang said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS, everyone
> View attachment 2416377


I like everything about that shot...great watch enjoy...


----------



## ultramanpat

Hello everyone, long time member first time posting on Oris forum, just saying hello to everyone!


----------



## PaoPao

Happy new year everybody. This is my first Oris. Aquila Date 43mm with Orange strap and inserts. Just got it yesterday from local AD.


----------



## watchmego3000

PaoPao said:


> Happy new year everybody. This is my first Oris. Aquila Date 43mm with Orange strap and inserts. Just got it yesterday from local AD.


Welcome to the forum! Excellent choice, very bold and a nice change from the usual stainless finish.


----------



## Goswin72

Oris Air Racing Silver Lake Edition Limited Edition


----------



## braith7

Gone vintage today -


----------



## JonS1967

braith7 said:


> Gone vintage today -


Super Cool!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt




----------



## bert69




----------



## dinexus

bert69 said:


> View attachment 2525178


That is just a spectacular shot. Makes me want to add the green Titan to my collection under no uncertain terms.


----------



## wruck




----------



## dinexus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hohne

Started the week with this one









Chris


----------



## JonS1967

Chris Hohne said:


> Started the week with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

dinexus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTL

Been a while since I've posted here. I pulled an old picture of today's watch as it's one of my favorites.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## ten13th

Oris BC3 Advanced. Whom would have guess it would have such interesting lume.


----------



## Kid_A

I love oris watches... and always will ))


----------



## Capo omega

Kid_A said:


> I love oris watches... and always will ))
> 
> View attachment 2579826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2579842
> 
> 
> View attachment 2579850
> 
> 
> View attachment 2579858


Beautiful collection, they are great watches.


----------



## rendel.lam

My first Oris watch! 40mm Aquis =)









One for me and one for wifey! This is our first Oris watch and christmas gift as well.









This 40mm perfectly fits for small wrist just like mine.


----------



## Thomaz71

My aquis with the brushed bracelet.


----------



## Kid_A

perfect gift for both! great choice...



rendel.lam said:


> My first Oris watch! 40mm Aquis =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for me and one for wifey! This is our first Oris watch and christmas gift as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 40mm perfectly fits for small wrist just like mine.


----------



## Sentient_meat




----------



## rherlambang

Dinner time...


----------



## Sentient_meat




----------



## AGarcia

With LE - Coste 2000m


----------



## n00btastica




----------



## Chris Hohne

That is a great watch - and an even better photo.

Chris


----------



## n00btastica

Chris Hohne said:


> That is a great watch - and an even better photo.
> 
> Chris


Thank you, very kind 

There are some more here : Oris Pocketwatch - Imgur


----------



## Chris Hohne

I haven't worn this one in a while, so it is getting some wrist time today









Chris


----------



## Beukwama

Oris Big Crown Timer Chronograph. I'm not a fan of the dark brown strap, but finding a suitable 23 mm strap has proven to ve difficult.


----------



## braith7

Beukwama said:


> Oris Big Crown Timer Chronograph. I'm not a fan of the dark brown strap, but finding a suitable 23 mm strap has proven to ve difficult.


Love it! If i get another Oris, i think it will be this one!


----------



## V-Twin

So many beautiful watches, thanks for sharing everyone, have to stop hanging around in the forum.


----------



## V-Twin

Nice watch braith7, I haven't seen a "blue" Big Crowntimer Chronogh before.


----------



## Chris Hohne

A couple of quick shots with the cell phone - amazing the quality of photo you can get from a phone today.















Chris


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Haiphan02

rendel.lam said:


> My first Oris watch! 40mm Aquis =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for me and one for wifey! This is our first Oris watch and christmas gift as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 40mm perfectly fits for small wrist just like mine.


What's the model number?

Sent from my KFJWA using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

Ten years ago today, I got this baby. Ten years later, many things changed, but this one is still on my wrist.


----------



## Pablito

thorne said:


>


Is that a custom band? Super cool!


----------



## JimRXTN

*Jaychung:* Great to see it's lasted you well, any issues with it over those 10 years? I ask because I'm anxiously awaiting my very first ORIS today... where is that damn FedEx truck already!?


----------



## JimRXTN

Just got my first ORIS today.... and it's gl*ori*ou*s*! I'm amazed at how premium and quality it feels and looks given the pricetag. Now just hope it lasts and keeps accurate. Manual winding feels pretty "tight", lots of resistance even when the watch was dead, just wondering if that's common/normal with these?


----------



## jaychung

No issue whatsoever! I had it serviced at year 7 and that's all. Not because it's broken or inaccurate but just it's time. It actually followed me to the army for an year and besides lots of scratches everything was great. Time keeping is still at -5 sec per day. I really think Oris is brand with both uniqueness and sturdiness yet very affordable.



JimRXTN said:


> *Jaychung:* Great to see it's lasted you well, any issues with it over those 10 years? I ask because I'm anxiously awaiting my very first ORIS today... where is that damn FedEx truck already!?


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean_83

Been wearing this Big Crown Propilot Chronograph GMT for about five months now and really like it.


----------



## Tomario

Sean_83 said:


> Been wearing this Big Crown Propilot Chronograph GMT for about five months now and really like it.


sweeet, wristshots!! :-!


----------



## Sean_83

Tomario said:


> sweeet, wristshots!! :-!


----------



## JohnQFord

JimRXTN said:


> Just got my first ORIS today.... and it's gl*ori*ou*s*! I'm amazed at how premium and quality it feels and looks given the pricetag. Now just hope it lasts and keeps accurate. Manual winding feels pretty "tight", lots of resistance even when the watch was dead, just wondering if that's common/normal with these?
> View attachment 2747745


*THAT* is a great picture! Well done on getting the watch & well done on the photography !!!


----------



## JohnQFord

Your strap problems are solved: 
Thread: List of Online Watchband Retailers


----------



## blackbolt

Reeeeeally early this morning.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## psweeting

This arrived yesterday. This is my third Oris and two out of the three has really impressed me, this being the third. Divers date GMT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JimRXTN

Love this one... great photo too!


----------



## heb

Hard to find any fault with this one. A chronograph that could actually be for cockpit use.

enjoy your watch.

heb



Sean_83 said:


> Been wearing this Big Crown Propilot Chronograph GMT for about five months now and really like it.
> 
> View attachment 2756298


----------



## Sgt. Angle

Don't get to wear it much do to its dressy nature but love it when I do. Oris classic date 37mm.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## vinamis

My BCPD just arrived.


----------



## blackbolt




----------



## Chris Hohne

I wore this one today









Chris


----------



## sticky

My PDD must be the most photographed watch in my hoard.


----------



## dinexus

thorne said:


>


Quite possibly my favorite Oris of all time. Of ALL TIME!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

The new Altimeter, fresh out of the box.


----------



## bert69

My precious


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Demokritos

Oris Artix Date with Lamy Safari


----------



## blackbolt

dinexus said:


> Quite possibly my favorite Oris of all time. Of ALL TIME!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine too - classic design, symmetric crowns, titanium to boot, love it.


----------



## bigclive2011

Altimeter on Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## bert69

Simply Pilot


----------



## Mediaman

My trusty Big Crown Pointer Date on a RIOS croco strap, this was my first mechanical watch about 6 years ago. Recently joined by a Speedmaster Pro ST 145.022.


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Classy!


----------



## Mediaman

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Classy!


Thanks.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## bigclive2011

Still the Altimeter, can't seem to work out how to undo the buckle!!


----------



## Aaron Garon

One of the keepers in my collection. 😍


----------



## braith7

Titan chrono on custom strap for a change up from the bracelet today


----------



## Chris Hohne

Wearing this old XXL today









Chris


----------



## argilag




----------



## Mr.Burns

TT1


----------



## sticky

I had often wondered how folks could wear their watches without setting the Moon phase. As someone who can't be bothered setting his Pointer Moon I now know.


----------



## bigclive2011

Depth Guage.


----------



## nelskee21




----------



## Chris Hohne

This one today









Chris


----------



## Danny T

Yesterday's Oris




























Today's Oris


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

Wearing this one today:


----------



## braith7

Old school today -


----------



## Lustak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitzer

Full Steel Pointer Day


----------



## Chris Hohne

I don't wear this one often enough










Chris


----------



## Fitzer

Having a bit of a Full Steel period so...Worldtimer today


----------



## John MS

Big Crown pointer date is one very comfortable watch on the original strap.


----------



## Robotaz

Chris Hohne said:


> I don't wear this one often enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


That style of Oris is so odd; in a really cool way! So unique.


----------



## Fitzer

Last of the Full Steels, the Chronometer


----------



## Chris Hohne

Fitzer said:


> Last of the Full Steels, the Chronometer


I love that model. I bought one in 2001 and, regrettable, sold it a couple of years later. That is one of my sales I wish I would have kept.

Chris


----------



## Fitzer

So, that's the Full Steels done, now onto the BC3s 

BC3 with modified handset


----------



## Fitzer

BC3 diver today


----------



## swissauto

Switched the ProPilot over to the gray textile band.


----------



## Fitzer

BC3 Divers Regulator...


----------



## P415B

7502


----------



## bigclive2011

Altimeter today.


----------



## Fitzer

BC3+ white face, blue indices


----------



## Chris Hohne

Couple of quick and dirty cell phone pics of my XXL Classic. Not bad for a watch purchased in 2001.

Chris


----------



## Fitzer

And the BC3+ black face, white numbers


----------



## braith7

Taking some Instagram pics today -


----------



## GoodLord

braith7 said:


> Taking some Instagram pics today -


STUNNING!


----------



## Fitzer

BC3s finished, on to the Arteliers ;-) Moonphase complication first


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Makhdoom




----------



## Fitzer

Artelier Chronograph for St. David's Day!


----------



## Chris Hohne

Weekend warrior









Chris


----------



## Deltasleep

Oris Aquis.


----------



## bigclive2011

Altimeter on Toshi leather.


----------



## GoodLord




----------



## Astewartconst

Warm day in Illinois

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting

Divers Date GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitzer

Centennial Worldtimer today


----------



## sticky

The Diver Small Seconds says hello


----------



## Crow1962

Royal Flying Doctors Service LE


----------



## Chris Hohne

Fitzer said:


> Centennial Worldtimer today
> 
> View attachment 3159594


Thank you for sharing - that is a rarely seen model.

Chris


----------



## ryanmanyes




----------



## Fitzer

Cheers Chris & Sticky!

And on we go...

Skeleton today, normally only worn as a dress watch but as I'm in the Artelier family at the moment...


----------



## sticky

Fitzer said:


> Cheers Chris & Sticky!
> 
> And on we go...
> 
> Skeleton today, normally only worn as a dress watch but as I'm in the Artelier family at the moment...


Gawd that looks good Fitzer!


----------



## Fitzer

Am I allowed two in a day?

Back from the gym so a reasonable time to swap watches, no more arteliers so, TT1 day/date with the rubber top bezel


----------



## V-Twin

That Centennial is a real beaut looking watch, Fitzer.
Wore this today, I've got the blues.


----------



## vliuhk

Hi all, this is my first post. 
Today I am with my lovely Oris Aquis Date Green







Have a good day guys


----------



## Fitzer

My blue bezel MK1 TT1 diver says hello to its younger brother V-Twin


----------



## bigclive2011

Altimeter on Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## V-Twin

Welcome to the forum Viluhk, hope you enjoy wearing your green Aquis Divers Date.


----------



## V-Twin

That's a classy looking TT1 white/blue Divers Date and I've never seen one in the flesh but the image you posted is like a 1 to 1 macro shot of it, so much detail, great photo mate.
Must admit that I really like the colour schemes of the older TT1 and Divers Date. Why can't Oris bring back those classic colours for the newer Aquis Divers.


----------



## V-Twin

Fitzer, after browsing this thread, I noted that have quite a few Oris watches !!!


----------



## sticky

V-Twin said:


> Fitzer, after browsing this thread, I noted that have quite a few Oris watches !!!


That's a bit of an understatement. :-!


----------



## Fitzer

V-Twin said:


> Fitzer, after browsing this thread, I noted that have quite a few Oris watches !!!


Thanks for the compliment on the picture, actually taken under office lights on my iphone 5s, I don't know why I still bother with my vast and expensive SLR setup!
Yes I do have one or two, used to be a bit obsessed, haven't bought one for a whole year or more so must be cured


----------



## Chris Hohne

Two cell phone pics of the one I'm wearing today. I love the texture on this dial.















Chris


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## E52




----------



## Fitzer

The families get smaller now so that's the end of the TT1s, now the XXLs, black face Chronograph


----------



## Aaron Garon

My ever so reliable daily beater. Other brands in my price range aren't satisfying me as much as Oris have. Regret selling my other Oris. Hopeful to get another one as soon as I sell my Hammie or when I get back from bootcamp.


----------



## Fitzer

And the white faced...


----------



## Fitzer

On to the Classics...chronograph, possibly one of my absolute favourites


----------



## Chris Hohne

Giving my old eyes a break today - couple of cell phone pics
















Chris


----------



## Think4yourself2310

Awesome!


----------



## Fitzer

Classic Worldtimer today


----------



## V-Twin

I had a Lemon Tart for morning tea.


----------



## V-Twin

Stunning watches you have Chris Hohne and Fityzer, cannot believe such fine macro details are capable when using a mobile phone to take those photos.
There doesn't seem to any reflections on the watch dials and furthermore, no digital noise (i.e. high ISO) especially when taking photos indoors.

Cute little green dinosaur you have there Aaron, you also make a good point when you said "other brands in price range aren't satisfying me as much as Oris have".


----------



## pirate1110

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes




----------



## Fitzer

And on we go....Chronoris


----------



## TheScarletPimpernel

A quick phone shot of my Artix Date that arrived today. 

This is my second Oris; my daily wear is a 12 year old TT Diver.


----------



## GoodLord




----------



## Fitzer

Chronoris GP '70


----------



## Fitzer

Now the Big Crowns, this was the first Oris i bought, way back in the late 80s


----------



## braith7

Fitzer said:


> Now the Big Crowns, this was the first Oris i bought, way back in the late 80s


I have never seen that model before, I wonder how many are kicking around still...

Do you have any of the quartz Oris' from the dark days?


----------



## Fitzer

braith7 said:


> I have never seen that model before, I wonder how many are kicking around still...
> 
> Do you have any of the quartz Oris' from the dark days?


No, I discovered Oris after they had abandoned quartz and haven't felt the urge. When I bought it Oris were only really doing the BC, pointer date and classic ranges, I imagine there are a fair few about but as they are small by today's standards (35mm without crown I think) you don't see them much. BTW there is a yellow faced version which I've been looking for for years!


----------



## TheScarletPimpernel

Old faithful:


----------



## Fitzer

TheScarletPimpernel said:


> Old faithful:


Is that the black 'ink' dial? I hankered for one of those as well


----------



## TheScarletPimpernel

Fitzer said:


> Is that the black 'ink' dial? I hankered for one of those as well


I only know it's black and plain, I'm afraid. It was the first good quality watch I bought, and its appeal is still strong. It gets much more wrist time than the Panerai that I thought was going to be my favourite.


----------



## Fitzer

Yes, the plain black was known as the 'ink' as it had a wet, glossy look as opposed to the later wave patterns, a lovely watch. Never seen the allure of Panerai myself but to each their own


----------



## TheScarletPimpernel

Every day's a school day! It is the ink version. I like it very much; simple, legible, and it has a certain presence.

I think the Panerai's attraction was also its simplicity and legibility, coupled with its military heritage. However, service costs have put me off, and I'll be selling it soon. I think a Big Date, or a Sinatra could take its place.


----------



## Sgt. Angle

Have a good Ides of March everyone! Watch out for those trying to harm you.


----------



## Fitzer

White faced, Big Crown pointer date with gold bezel and indices


----------



## Higs

I've had this one up for sale and yesterday decided to put it on a leather strap to give potential buyers an idea of what it would look like (compared to the bracelet).
And now it's on leather I've decided not to sell it and have just ordered a nice 'gator strap for it.


----------



## Robotaz

Higs said:


> I've had this one up for sale and yesterday decided to put it on a leather strap to give potential buyers an idea of what it would look like (compared to the bracelet).
> And now it's on leather I've decided not to sell it and have just ordered a nice 'gator strap for it.


That's a really nice watch. I'd think really hard about letting that go.

That's probably the nicest execution of cathedral hands, rose gold, and chrono dials that I've seen.

PM me if you ever want to sell it.


----------



## Fitzer

Higs said:


> I've had this one up for sale and yesterday decided to put it on a leather strap to give potential buyers an idea of what it would look like (compared to the bracelet).
> And now it's on leather I've decided not to sell it and have just ordered a nice 'gator strap for it.


Thank flip for that, resisting you over on TZ-UK was testing my resolve


----------



## Higs

Robotaz said:


> That's a really nice watch. I'd think really hard about letting that go.
> 
> That's probably the nicest execution of cathedral hands, rose gold, and chrono dials that I've seen.
> 
> PM me if you ever want to sell it.





Fitzer said:


> Thank flip for that, resisting you over on TZ-UK was testing my resolve


Thanks both. I was only selling it because it's similar to another cream-faced chrono on bracelet I have. As soon as I put a leather strap on it, it became a different watch. And I always like to have an Oris in my collection.


----------



## woodchuck

*THIS IS MY 1ST LOVE

*


----------



## Fitzer

BC Diver's Regulator today, going to need a service soon as the threads on the screw down crown only just catch :-(


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ That hour hand is crazy! Love it.


----------



## ryanmanyes




----------



## Chris Hohne

couple of cell phone pics of today's Oris.

Chris


----------



## Jason7377

My big crown small second pointer day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Aquis Date...taken earlier.


----------



## Fitzer

Now we get to the singles...
Sinatra Chrono, great wrist presence, sadly no lume and a little difficult to distinguish the minute/second markers as the radial pattern of the dial dominates :-/








Actually, this picture makes the markers seem a lot clearer than they do to my naked eyes


----------



## peetee

Hi Jason

I approve of your BC Pointer Date because I have exactly the same one (as well as 4 other Oris'). Funny story - It was the last day of our holiday in Sydney Australia when I saw the watch at an incredible 30% off at a local AD. I bought it on the spot with only 30 minutes to spare before we had to go to the Airport. 

Best decision ever. Love this watch. Enjoy yours!

All the best.


----------



## JonS1967

Fitzer said:


> BC Diver's Regulator today, going to need a service soon as the threads on the screw down crown only just catch :-(
> 
> View attachment 3310866


Mine has the same problem with the crown and unfortunately it's the second time it's happened to me. After repairing it the first time I was ever so careful and only wore the watch sparingly. I'm sad it happened again and at present have no plans to repair it.

I heard there was a better replacement part that fixes the problem permanently (or as close to permanently as possible) but I've been unable to verify its existence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0meyrome

Just got this in from a member trade for my tag aquaracer . Love it !


----------



## Fitzer

Dizzy Gillespie today, almost impossible to get a clean picture of this on the wrist as the crystal curves so much and the case is so polished!


----------



## bigclive2011

Altimeter.


----------



## Fitzer

Another tricky one to photograph and not seen very often either...the Oris Players


----------



## V-Twin

The Oris Players is very unique Fitzer, I've nver seen it before. Dare not to count the watches you have but Oris definitely owes you a big favour.


----------



## gillmanjr




----------



## Fitzer

V-Twin said:


> The Oris Players is very unique Fitzer, I've nver seen it before. Dare not to count the watches you have but Oris definitely owes you a big favour.


Nearly finished 
Actually I've only ever bought two or three new, the rest have been used so I'm afraid Oris haven't made much from me ;-)
The Players wasn't a limited edition I don't believe but was certainly only made in small numbers, intended for scoring games such as golf/tennis etc.


----------



## sticky

Fitzer said:


> Nearly finished
> Actually I've only ever bought two or three new, the rest have been used so I'm afraid Oris haven't made much from me ;-)
> The Players wasn't a limited edition I don't believe but was certainly only made in small numbers, intended for scoring games such as golf/tennis etc.


As you no doubt realise by now Fitzer I'm a big Oris fan and have seen, perhaps, three photos of players posted (like you said, it's rare) on the various fora I inhabit. Yours was far and away the best of them. |>


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoValenzuela

r0meyrome said:


> Just got this in from a member trade for my tag aquaracer . Love it !
> 
> View attachment 3332386


Good call making that trade. I'd take that over an Aquaracer any day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Fitzer

Power reserve, from the '50s I believe, still keeps good time, not worn very often as a like to treat it gently


----------



## navjing0614

1


----------



## navjing0614

Bought this watch more than a year ago and i must say that it survive my 1 year "flipping disorder". Almost gave it up 6 months ago but recently gave it another shot on my wrist and i must say that I'm glad i did not flip it.
Easily the most comfortable watch that i have owned (because of titanium). Not much of "wrist fatigue" compared to SS counterparts. It's modified movement also settled from 6-7 seconds a day when i bought it to 2 seconds at this time. Extremely happy with it as i expect $2,000+ watch to be at least within 5 seconds accurate/day.
The new pelagos blue looks very enticing but this watch keeps me from pursuing the new tudor.
So after more than a year I'm truly happy with my regulator and will keep as long as i can until a new good looking titanium tool watch comes my way (yes I'm now into titanium watches).
Faith in Oris has been restored. 
Have a good day everybody.


----------



## Berwolf

My Auris feels inadequate in the presence of Fitzers collection.


----------



## Fitzer

Absolutely no reason to feel that way (even in jest), just 'cos I'm bonkers enough, and lucky enough, to have a 'few' models, I started with one and your Aquis is a fine looking watch


----------



## Berwolf

It is only jest. Great collection of watches and thanks for sharing.


----------



## rgb66rgb

Fitzer said:


> Nearly finished
> Actually I've only ever bought two or three new, the rest have been used so I'm afraid Oris haven't made much from me ;-)
> The Players wasn't a limited edition I don't believe but was certainly only made in small numbers, intended for scoring games such as golf/tennis etc.


If you want to try for the set, they also had a soccer-specific version (Players 7412) ...

http://helmut-sinn.com/wp-content/u...duhr_ORIS_Players_Automatic_oben_internet.png


----------



## Fitzer

I believe I can survive without the football Players, never seen one in the flesh, anyway here is my wrist alarm, very small by today's standards.


----------



## TheScarletPimpernel

I was admiring the gentle convex curve of the crystal, which I like very much, for some reason, on my Artix Date.


----------



## Fitzer

A blast from the '60s today, Oris Super


----------



## braith7

Fresh from a service and running like a champ. Looking good on a new black 5 ring too -


----------



## r0meyrome

Just got this strap in and swapped it into my Oris!


----------



## Fitzer

braith7 said:


> Fresh from a service and running like a champ. Looking good on a new black 5 ring too -


French day dial I see, or at least I think I do?  Very nice


----------



## braith7

Fitzer said:


> French day dial I see, or at least I think I do?  Very nice


Oui Oui. 

I got it from a local guy whose father bought it while in the Navy... and thats all i know about it.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Fitzer

Bradjhomes said:


> ...


Now that's a very fine photo of a good looking watch sir


----------



## Fitzer

And we're done... my 'tank' which I tend to only wear with evening dress, non-hacking which is quite unusual in an Oris these days









Actually, strictly speaking I'm not quite done as I have a Mark Webber TT2 Chronograph which is being serviced/repaired as the crown came off :roll:


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fitzer said:


> Now that's a very fine photo of a good looking watch sir


Thank you


----------



## b'oris

Full circle.....back to Oris


----------



## JonS1967

Enjoying my Big Crown today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hohne

Six days since the last response is too long. Here is my Oris today.


----------



## phm14

This one came in yesterday. Testing run time before it goes into rotation.


----------



## V-Twin

Earlier post form Chris Holme - "Six days since the last response is too long. Here is my Oris today."
I haven't seen an Oris with one of those Cyclops on the date before.


----------



## Wolfy1909

Oris Aquis Chronograph Steel.

Enjoy your Easter Break.

Cheers
Wolfgang:-!


----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## sticky

A bank holiday trip to a garden centre called for the PDC. After all, you never know when you might need a 1000 M rated chrono when buying lawn mowers.


----------



## Chris Hohne

Haven't worn this one in a while. Couple of quick cell phone pics.

Chris


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Is that dial a brushed texture?


----------



## Chris Hohne

Kind of. Here is a better pic taken with a better camera.









Chris


----------



## Chris Hohne

Sometimes plain is beautiful.

Chris


----------



## csabaw

The Big Crown original pointer date is my first Oris. Classic ingredients but very well balanced outcome.


----------



## JonS1967

csabaw said:


> The Big Crown original pointer date is my first Oris. Classic ingredients but very well balanced outcome.


Great looking watch! Good choice for your first Oris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinamis

My first Oris too. Ideal for enjoying the passing time.


----------



## BucksTallGuy

My Oris Arterlier on a new Hirsch strap - excuse the poor iPhone pics


----------



## stryker58

just picked this one up in Montreal. Couldn't decide between this one and the blue dial.


----------



## Deltasleep

Just added a second Oris to the collection. Got it secondhand for a decent price. Loving it way more than I thought I would.


----------



## bert69




----------



## mrj007

New addition to the collection


----------



## stryker58

how do you find the anti-glare on this? I find mine to be rather inadequate compared to my Tag Aquaracer.


----------



## sticky

stryker58 said:


> how do you find the anti-glare on this? I find mine to be rather inadequate compared to my Tag Aquaracer.


Never found mine lacking compared to other makes.


----------



## Chris Hohne

Bronze Williams today

Chris


----------



## mrj007

its funny, my cousin was with me when I got my Titan, and his first comment was "wow the crystal is so clear, it's like its not even there" but to answer your question, I would say its as good as any other diver with anti reflective I have seen...


----------



## ericys

My first Oris with a lume shot.


----------



## Chris Hohne

Basic black and white









Chris


----------



## avihai

Aquis Red !


----------



## wruck




----------



## sticky

The wrist anvil gets a run out today.


----------



## Aaron Garon




----------



## aveda6

Just received this watch today....Very happy with the purchase!


----------



## galavanter

Im wearing my new Classic Worldtimer. It apparently is wearing Cinnabon icing.


----------



## sticky

The Taucher is a bit of a wrist full but it's good looking.


----------



## Donavan Cargin

My first watch, bought it the other day, really really happy with it. Cannot stop staring at it haha, the detailing on the crown and case has made me fall in love with it. Apologies if the photos are too large, I did select medium on the export out of photos.


----------



## Lucabrasi78

Aquis 43mm on black leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Awfully stoked to be diving with ABlogtoWatch and Oris at Grand Cayman all week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Made the afternoon switch to the Aquis Chronograph - amazingly well-balanced layout and size if you're looking for something a little more approachable than the Carlos Coste ltd. chrono.


----------



## 2dor

A beast.


----------



## commanche

Lucabrasi78 said:


> Aquis 43mm on black leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap! Where did you get it?


----------



## Lucabrasi78

Gordon straps. He was great to work with, and price was reasonable. Recommend his shop on etsy highly. Seems to know his watches as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donavan Cargin

Heres a better shot today, love the detailing on the case and crown.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## hun23




----------



## dinexus

Stingray photobomb with my Regulateur. Have a whole new appreciation for this watch in the realm of diving - the minute hand's legibility used in conjunction with the bezel was easier to read than even my diving computer. Someone at Oris really knew what they were doing when this watch was designed. Love it.


----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## tumbler

Taken exactly one year ago today. Waimea Canyon, HI.


----------



## Thomaz71




----------



## yankeexpress

BezBol


----------



## stryker58

I think this might be nicer than my black dial version...


----------



## LondonTime

Two final close-up shots before she (or is it a he?) gets packed off for sale to a lucky new owner on WUS!
Sad to see it go, but just not giving it the wrist time it definitely deserves. Still staying in the Oris club with my rubber-strapped Diver Date, so not all is lost!





















(slightly underhanded sales corner plug complete... :-d )


----------



## Mediocre

This one arrived today, looking forward to getting some wrist time in!


----------



## jcar79

Big Crown delivered yesterday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

View attachment IMG_20150520_055908544.jpg


My first Oris. On closer inspection it appears it needs a bit of cleaning.


----------



## rgb66rgb

That is a classic look! How comfortable do you find the strap?


----------



## arogle1stus

WUSers:
Been buying watches since I was 13 now I'm 77. Seen lots of watches in my day.
But have never seen a watch from Oris I didn't like. They certainly float my row boat.
Including the ones pictured.

X traindriver Art


----------



## DrGonzo

rgb66rgb said:


> That is a classic look! How comfortable do you find the strap?


Very comfortable, as is the (40mm) watch itself. The rubber is not as soft and pliant as the silicon strap on my Sinn but it also doesn't attract as much lint. The watch is only a week old and I'm wondering if the strap will soften a bit more with time? The deployant clasp is already scratched, and I wonder why the most exposed part is polished and the less exposed surfaces are brushed - seems like Oris is got that backwards.


----------



## arogle1stus

DrGonzo:
Appearently Oris does have it backwards. But that's not the watch head. 
Still sounds up to snuff.
Luv those silicon straps. My son presented me with a Brit watch, the
Accurist on silicon. Softest strap in my collection. Attracts no lint. But
the Accurist isn't in the same ball park as Oris. Sad but true.

X traindriver Art


----------



## stryker58

I covered the clasp on my Aquis Date with a piece of glossy scotch tape. You'd never know its there and keeps the scratches away.


----------



## DrGonzo

stryker58 said:


> I covered the clasp on my Aquis Date with a piece of glossy scotch tape. You'd never know its there and keeps the scratches away.


Good idea.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Fitzer

A bit of retro action today, NOS TV dial


----------



## arogle1stus

As Sen Cleghorn Leghorn used to say in the comedy shorts "I keep my feathers numbered for just such an occasion".
Nuther words have a Plan B lying arround "for just such an occasion" Clear glossy tape sounds great. Ain't engenuity
jus awesome?

X traindriver Art


----------



## jcar79

Came inside from grilling and had a little surprise on my wrist!


----------



## Nok18




----------



## shahtirthak

Hi All,

Here's my first Oris and second overall diver...just two days old.




























Cheers and have a good week!


----------



## sticky

The DG doesn't get any lighter but if I fell in river at least I'd know how deep it was as it dragged me down.


----------



## rgb66rgb

sticky said:


> The DG doesn't get any lighter but if I fell in river at least I'd know how deep it was as it dragged me down.
> 
> View attachment 4107865


I was at Costco (Toronto) yesterday and saw this watch for sale for $1949 Canadian. That's about $1500 US. That sounded like an OK price to me. Didn't pick it up but am really considering it. But is it really that heavy? I can't find any weight specs mentioned for it.


----------



## wruck




----------



## patchief

Simple Classic 733-7578-4034MB


----------



## JohnGo

Getting dressed! 20 years together with my partner today, so I'll take her (and the Oris BC) to a nice restaurant tonight 

















Have a great day y'all!


----------



## sticky

rgb66rgb said:


> I was at Costco (Toronto) yesterday and saw this watch for sale for $1949 Canadian. That's about $1500 US. That sounded like an OK price to me. Didn't pick it up but am really considering it. But is it really that heavy? I can't find any weight specs mentioned for it.


Mine clocks in at 234g which is not really uber heavy but when you're built like me it certainly feels it.


----------



## bigclive2011

Altimeter on Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## rgb66rgb

sticky said:


> Mine clocks in at 234g which is not really uber heavy but when you're built like me it certainly feels it.


Thanks. Decided to wait for either the sixty-five or the black/black-blue Basel announced versions.


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## stewham

My Aquis. I got it about a month ago, but only now got around to taking some photos. It's really great though, it's a great everyday wearer.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Mr.Burns




----------



## Joshivan26

My Big Crown Pro Pilot


----------



## shetsan

This is my Aquis that I received this week, looking at an Aquis Titan small second hand now.


----------



## md32781

Love it!


----------



## mitkui

Second post in this forum . Cheers.


----------



## Tagdevil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pronstar

New arrival for today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

Calling tomorrow for an update on the service on my WilliamsF1....crossing my fingers for a good report!


----------



## Jeff Scott

I got my first ORIS this past Wednesday, so today I add to this thread which seems to perpetuate the concept of Today! b-)


----------



## blackbolt

DLC Oris TT1 1000m on DLC Oris bracelet


----------



## dinexus

thorne said:


>


Wow! Is that a custom job? Looks rad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt

dinexus said:


> Wow! Is that a custom job? Looks rad!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, custom DLC. Thanks!
It was absolutely worth the trouble in my opinion.


----------



## Robotaz

Yeah, crazy unique, thorne. Looks good.

You should post up in the Divers forum.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Just got this today! Been eyeing it for over a year now. Found a great pre owned one in excellent condition. Loving my first Oris!





































Sorry I suck at photography ?

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## b'oris




----------



## brianedm




----------



## pronstar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipmiester

Hi,been thinking of getting an oris for a while but in haste bought a Hamilton xwind which in its own right is a great watch. Anyway sold the Hamilton on the the bay and purchased a second hand early tt1 date divers watch. It's suppose to have the blue dial but it must have been the bad batch as face is now a bronze color but to be honest I actually prefer that color. The watch was serviced last year with new bezel and winder barrel. Must admit I'm impressed with the quality and its on par with my dads Quartz omega sea master . One very happy oris owner


----------



## DrGonzo

Happy 4th y'all.


----------



## Blue Lantern

I've been debating between a Tag Heuer Aquaracer and an Oris Aquis. Finally decided and went for the Oris 40mm. Love it so far!


----------



## azonic225

Very Nice. I just picked one up too from Jomashop but with the steel bracelet.


----------



## rgb66rgb

azonic225 said:


> Very Nice. I just picked one up too from Jomashop but with the steel bracelet.


What's the model of that?


----------



## azonic225

01 733 7676 4154-07 8 21

Oris Aquis Date Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 01 733 7676 4154-07 8 21 10P - Aquis - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Jeff Scott

azonic225 said:


> Very Nice. I just picked one up too from Jomashop but with the steel bracelet.


That would have been really cool if the hands matched those on the gauges of your dashboard!


----------



## rgb66rgb

Thanks. Was surprised by the gradient blue tint to the dial in that shot ... I thought it might have been the long-awaited 733 7653 4134 - the black dial that goes gradient blue that was announced at Baselworld this March.


----------



## patchief




----------



## Jim Jones

patchief said:


> View attachment 4553546


 Thanks for posting that pic. I've been thinking about this watch for a long time but haven't ever really been able to see any decent pics of it please feel free to post more of this beauty.


----------



## dontomaso




----------



## bigclive2011

Altimeter.


----------



## sticky




----------



## patchief

Jim Jones said:


> Thanks for posting that pic. I've been thinking about this watch for a long time but haven't ever really been able to see any decent pics of it please feel free to post more of this beauty.


Here you go Jim...don't have too many as of now.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Artix GT Day Date


----------



## hiro1963

Pointer Date on a Morellato grey Cordura.


----------



## rgb66rgb

Tony Abbate said:


> Artix GT Day Date


Got that one myself ... incredibly comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## NS1

Hi, new member of the club here with this new arrival:


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963

[URL=http://s89.photobucket.com/user/hiro1030/media/pointer_date_cordovan%20015-800_zps5zl9tolf.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## Wolfy1909

Oris Aquis Chronograph :-!

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mehmet_34

Gmt diver ☺


----------



## mehmet_34

Eid mubarek


----------



## Cocas

This is my first Oris.


----------



## NS1

Yesterday:


----------



## Philippe-X

NS1 said:


> Yesterday:


Is that the 43mm model? And if you don't mind, what is your wrist size?

Thank you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1

It's the 43mm blue model. My wrist is a pretty flat 7 3/8 inches.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hiro1963

It's hard to take it off ever since I put it on a shell cordovan strap.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz

That is badass. I have seen these, but not often.



chipmiester said:


> Hi,been thinking of getting an oris for a while but in haste bought a Hamilton xwind which in its own right is a great watch. Anyway sold the Hamilton on the the bay and purchased a second hand early tt1 date divers watch. It's suppose to have the blue dial but it must have been the bad batch as face is now a bronze color but to be honest I actually prefer that color. The watch was serviced last year with new bezel and winder barrel. Must admit I'm impressed with the quality and its on par with my dads Quartz omega sea master . One very happy oris owner


----------



## hiro1963

Horween CXL strap. Another supple, soft and comfy choice for my Pointer Date.


----------



## nikdanenov

Love my new Oris, extremely happy with it.




























Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philippe-X

nikdanenov said:


> Love my new Oris, extremely happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Wrist size?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nikdanenov

Philippe-X said:


> Wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


17 cm


----------



## Max Time

My first Oris arrived today. Wasn't a fan till I saw this beauty!


----------



## Max Time

Unbelievable bang for buck. The strap is amazing the deployment is dog sh*t but everything else is Stella - v happy. Great used deals on these.


----------



## blackbolt




----------



## hiro1963

Big Crown original Pointer Date on a distressed grey leather NATO. I like this combo because it's low-key.


----------



## Philippe-X

hiro1963 said:


> Big Crown original Pointer Date on a distressed grey leather NATO. I like this combo because it's low-key.


40mm right?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kraigg007

Wearing the original Carlos Coste with small seconds and titanium ban. Water resistant to 2000m!


----------



## Robotaz

hiro1963 said:


> Big Crown original Pointer Date on a distressed grey leather NATO. I like this combo because it's low-key.


Ooh. I love that. I wear a Zenith on a very similar strap and it totally changed it into a sportier watch.

See if you can't fold the end of your strap in so that suede side isn't out. I noticed it one day and started folding it the other way and it cleans it up a lot.

Great combo. Love it.


----------



## hiro1963

Philippe-X said:


> 40mm right?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup! 40mm x 48mm x 11.2mm


----------



## hiro1963

Robotaz said:


> Ooh. I love that. I wear a Zenith on a very similar strap and it totally changed it into a sportier watch.
> 
> See if you can't fold the end of your strap in so that suede side isn't out. I noticed it one day and started folding it the other way and it cleans it up a lot.
> 
> Great combo. Love it.


Thanks! Yup, I do that way as well depending on what I wear. I was wearing my Red Wing Roughout leather boots yesterday while I was doing some yard work like this way in the pic. So, ...


----------



## rgb66rgb

kraigg007 said:


> Wearing the original Carlos Coste with small seconds and titanium ban. Water resistant to 2000m!


I'd guess that were you ever in a position to test that specification, things have gone horribly wrong and the waterproof-ness of your timepiece would be the least of your worries!


----------



## wruck

Always waiting my girlfriend on shoptime


----------



## hiro1963

Gnomon's olive NATO


----------



## weigojmi

Just got this from another forum member...


----------



## hiro1963




----------



## blackbolt




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Drudge




----------



## jlondono77

TT1 Diver:


----------



## hiro1963

Skunk NATO today


----------



## nikdanenov

Oris Aquis Date & porsche by Nikolay76, on Flickr

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## hiro1963

Matte dark brown leather NATO from CNS


----------



## thejames1

Propilot Date









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Regulateur on the OG rubber today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Williams

My new Prodiver 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963

I've tried various different types of straps on my Pointer Date Original so far. I think I'll stick with this understated combo for now. It reminds me of a vintage Zenith or the G-1 jacket which is one of my favorite jackets.


----------



## sw686blue

dinexus said:


> Regulateur on the OG rubber today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just beautiful!


----------



## ten13th

Oldie with new shoes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## beben

just my ORIS Aquis date diver #orange lumeshot


----------



## Bouldy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sticky

Blue DD.


----------



## hiro1963

NATO is from CNS (Sweden)


----------



## nordwulf

My first Oris received today.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## thejames1

Propilot today









Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## heatharnold

This one today. Hopefully my new 43mm black dial/bezel Aquis Friday. I'm tracking it now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1

Blue:


----------



## Sticks83

Love my Oris experience so far. Can't wait to try it on the SS bracelet.


----------



## blackbolt




----------



## bert69

My Swiss Hunter Team


----------



## Matog

my only Oris love it


----------



## shahtirthak

Oris Aquis Date 43mm Green Bezel/Grey Dial.


----------



## JonS1967

bert69 said:


> My Swiss Hunter Team
> 
> View attachment 5113874


Great looking watch and photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

Just got it Saturday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

I already had my next watch purchase picked....but after seeing all of these I'm back to square one!!


----------



## bert69

Thanks 

Aquis now


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nordwulf




----------



## GX9901




----------



## JohnM67

Artix Date, 40mm - my first Oris.
Waited 6 weeks for this and it exceeds my expectations, absolutely beautiful:


----------



## JonS1967

Sminkypinky said:


> Artix Date, 40mm - my first Oris.
> Waited 6 weeks for this and it exceeds my expectations, absolutely beautiful:


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963

Black Nubuck NATO from CNS


----------



## Matog

Oris love tonight

Excuse the rough looking foot haha been a long day


----------



## AntFarm

Wore this one yesterday...


----------



## sticky

The Pointer Moon. Don't look at the Moon indicator as I never change that.


----------



## achilles

Love my Chronoris LE and love it even more on a vintage Rodania rally strap with Oris deployment buckle. Bought a green NOS piece just for my Oris. One of the best purchases I have made. Fits so perfectly and comfortably.

Pictured here with my other favourite racing chronograph reissue from the same era.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

AntFarm said:


> Wore this one yesterday...


Seeing your post makes me miss mine. I need to get the stripped crown tube fixed someday soon. Yours looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

My Chronoris with a Boba tea while out shopping with wife need kids

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## rosborn

AntFarm said:


> Wore this one yesterday...


Love the looks of your Oris. May I ask what model it is?


----------



## joepac

achilles said:


> Love my Chronoris LE and love it even more on a vintage Rodania rally strap with Oris deployment buckle. Bought a green NOS piece just for my Oris. One of the best purchases I have made. Fits so perfectly and comfortably.
> 
> Pictured here with my other favourite racing chronograph reissue from the same era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want an LE now! Awesome Autavia as well. Love the cushion cased retro autosports watches.

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## achilles

joepac said:


> I want an LE now! Awesome Autavia as well. Love the cushion cased retro autosports watches.
> 
> Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


Thanks. Almost made a big mistake of selling it sometime ago, and realized my mistake since. As for the Autavia, lucky to have found a minty set after a long never ending search as I was looking for the Jo Siffert model for a long long time. But well worth the search as it is a beautiful piece and it compliments the Chronoris in my collection. Now I am alternating between these 2 pieces for my daily office wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

achilles said:


> Thanks. Almost made a big mistake of selling it sometime ago, and realized my mistake since. As for the Autavia, lucky to have found a minty set after a long never ending search as I was looking for the Jo Siffert model for a long long time. But well worth the search as it is a beautiful piece and it compliments the Chronoris in my collection. Now I am alternating between these 2 pieces for my daily office wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah my chronoris is on my never sell list. Enjoy your watches. Very nice. Wear em in good health!

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## Crow1962

My Oris Big Crown Pointer Date


----------



## JonS1967

Crow1962 said:


> My Oris Big Crown Pointer Date


This watch is so versatile. It looks great on the bracelet or on a variety of straps. I must use a lot of self restraint to avoid buying the black dial version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derffred

Wife bought this for me as my wedding gift  my first "real" timepiece as all of my others are quartz and probably made in China :joy:. Oris Challenge de Tourisme Limited Edition #1221/1932[URL="http://<a href="http://s1018.photobucket.com/user/f...-4794-BD45-8D45C2448982_zpsuh5a9ord.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## hedet

Enjoying my nearly new Aquis!


----------



## azonic225




----------



## PatjeB

Traded my Aquis Titan Small Second for a new Aquis Date. 3mm smaller, it really does the trick (for me). Love it!


----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

How Do you guys like my latest acquisition, Oris Artelier Complication 2014???

I love ist !!!

Best regards

Wolfgang


----------



## Sticks83

Just changed out my rubber strap for the SS bracelet on my deep blue sunburst Aquis. Loving this watch!


----------



## watchmego3000

Sticks83 said:


> Just changed out my rubber strap for the SS bracelet on my deep blue sunburst Aquis. Loving this watch!
> 
> View attachment 5260770


Droool... More pics please! I love this color combo.


----------



## nordwulf




----------



## hiro1963

New strap for my Pointer Date.

Horween CXL made by Vieux Halloo

277mm (10.92") long & 1.5mm thick


----------



## JonS1967

hiro1963 said:


> New strap for my Pointer Date.
> 
> Horween CXL made by Vieux Halloo
> 
> 277mm (10.92") long & 1.5mm thick


Looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963

JonS1967 said:


> Looks fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon!


----------



## watchmego3000

hiro1963 said:


> New strap for my Pointer Date.
> 
> Horween CXL made by Vieux Halloo
> 
> 277mm (10.92") long & 1.5mm thick


Nice combo - hats off, sir.


----------



## hiro1963

daschlag said:


> Nice combo - hats off, sir.


Thanks.


----------



## Philippe-X

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

Just in today. #907 / 1000 Calobra limited edition

On a Hirsch strap










Original rally strap


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash2




----------



## pedro44

TT1 300m full lume dial

*Question*
Can anyone tell me what year they changed the hour markers from Black to black filled with lume on these TT1's Please
Thanks in advance


----------



## Joshivan26




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Reclaimer




----------



## Robotaz

Reclaimer said:


> View attachment 5376274


That one's logged some hours. I like a well-used diver.


----------



## Reclaimer

Robotaz said:


> That one's logged some hours. I like a well-used diver.


Thanks! Dives, hikes and yikes included in its 11 year life


----------



## sticky

Reclaimer said:


> Thanks! Dives, hikes and yikes included in its 11 year life


I was just thinking that it had seen some action in its life.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

New Arrival!


----------



## Robotaz

Whoa, the red Aquis has the crown flipped? Never noticed till now.


----------



## watchmego3000

godfather0917 said:


> New Arrival!
> View attachment 5399346


Very nice! I just spotted this one on the Oris website yesterday. What is the finish on the markers and hands?


----------



## yankeexpress

On my left hand, Aquis










On my right hand, GD-400


----------



## nordwulf

Exploring Sweden for a week with my favorite Oris.


----------



## AGarcia

Today with my Oris Carlos Coste(1) 2000m


----------



## wpaul281

yankeexpress.. I really like the Aquis on the left hand !!


----------



## buldogge

First Oris...black/black TT1 300m...Just picked it up this morning.








-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## JonS1967

buldogge said:


> First Oris...black/black TT1 300m...Just picked it up this morning.
> View attachment 5498505
> 
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


VERY Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

New pick up for me and my first Oris. I just love the domed crystal and non-proprietary lugs.


----------



## JonS1967

Spunwell said:


> New pick up for me and my first Oris. I just love the domed crystal and non-proprietary lugs.


Congrats! What a beauty! I'm definitely tempted by this one. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

My second Oris - a Divers Date:


----------



## kasemo

Sminkypinky said:


> My second Oris - a Divers Date:
> Man,would love to find one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU


----------



## Kohe321




----------



## pirate1110

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Switched to a tan zulu with black hardware. While I like the look, I think I'll try a thicker version, this one is a little flimsy.


----------



## JohnM67

kasemo said:


> Man,would love to find one!


Hard to get now - but the dealer in Kuwait has one left in stock


----------



## JohnM67

I'm trying to resist pulling the trigger on one of these, but your pictures are not helping me fight temptation!!
Looks even better than the publicity shots.



Spunwell said:


> New pick up for me and my first Oris. I just love the domed crystal and non-proprietary lugs.


----------



## Spunwell

Sminkypinky said:


> I'm trying to resist pulling the trigger on one of these, but your pictures are not helping me fight temptation!!
> Looks even better than the publicity shots.


Thanks sminky, you won't be disappointed the domed crystal is just so interesting to look at.


----------



## sticky

Proof positive that you can have too much of a good thing (a very good thing actually - it's just that the PDC wasn't intended for puny wrists like mine)


----------



## philskywalker

f1 today


----------



## Higs

New (to me) WilliamsF1. I had the previous model but the strap had been cut _just_ too short i.e. it fitted but was ever so slightly tighter than I would choose to wear it. I'd cut up an old leather strap to fit and was looking into new rubber when this came up so I bought it and sold the old one.


----------



## philskywalker

LE today!!


----------



## Fitzer

Chronoris today in the last of the summer sun!


----------



## rgb66rgb

Sweet Chronoris and it looks like a nice size! What's your wrist size?


----------



## Fitzer

rgb66rgb said:


> Sweet Chronoris and it looks like a nice size! What's your wrist size?


Do you know I had absolutely no idea  Just had my wife measure it and it appears to be 16.5 cm or about 6.5 inches


----------



## rgb66rgb

Thanks. I will have to track down an Oris dealer to try one on -- my wrist is 7.25".


----------



## AGarcia

Oris CC 2000m


----------



## pronstar

My wife tricked me and "somehow" I ended up at a mall...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argilag




----------



## rgb66rgb

How do you like the Sixty-Five?


----------



## kasemo

Heres my Aquis.....


----------



## nordwulf

At a store in the Netherlands with its family.


----------



## heinz7

Great looking Oris...


----------



## Lytton

That's a nice dive watch. How's the lum?


----------



## thejames1

Propilot on a Di-Modell

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## rob87

My new Oris watch


----------



## rgb66rgb

Spunwell said:


> Switched to a tan zulu with black hardware. While I like the look, I think I'll try a thicker version, this one is a little flimsy.


Wonder how that watch would look on a Toshi Vanilla strap? Sweet dial.


----------



## T-hunter




----------



## Fox_Mulder_X

That is my graal watch.. was it bead blasted? I ask this because it doesn't seem very "shiny"
Do you know what it would be a good price for a 47mm like yours from 2007? I may be in the process of going crazy and buy a used one.
Thank you.



pronstar said:


> My wife tricked me and "somehow" I ended up at a mall...
> 
> View attachment 5558826
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## NS1

On a cool Chicago day:


----------



## Carlibr8

New ( to me ) and my first Oris. Love it !


----------



## Bassknight

After scanning all 132(!) pages of this great thread, I thought it was time to present my new *Oris Swiss Hunter Team PS Edition*. 
Picked it up at a local store who had a great discount on this one, because he is moving to another shop soon 
Been wearing it since, it's great!

The obligatory wrist shot:







and a lume shot, because I really like the colors:


----------



## thejames1

Propliot on grey leather









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## EL_GEEk

Newest arrival









Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## JonS1967

EL_GEEk said:


> Newest arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


Very nice! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

New to me!


----------



## sticky




----------



## JonS1967

I forgot to set the date this morning. Put new shoes on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temperarely

My new Blk. Aquis date









Have a nice day.

Elf.


----------



## Kakata

BC3.


----------



## JonS1967

Temperarely said:


> My new Blk. Aquis date
> 
> View attachment 5804458
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Elf.


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjtaven

My new Oris, date now corrected !


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Jeff Scott

mjtaven said:


> View attachment 5820146
> My new Oris, date now corrected !


Today is the 28th! ;-)


----------



## beben

My *Aquis* *Orange* marker with modified after market leather strap feat. Freedom Gundam RG 1:100


----------



## Danny T

Wore this today or should i say yesterday 45 min ago.


----------



## rgb66rgb

Where do you find Oris in TO anymore? Only place I knew that sold them was La Swisse @ Eaton's Centre but they closed up.


----------



## Fitzer

Dug the Centennial Worldtimer out of the box this morning


----------



## Danny T

rgb66rgb said:


> Where do you find Oris in TO anymore? Only place I knew that sold them was La Swisse @ Eaton's Centre but they closed up.


Bandiera jewellers in Yorkville

That's where I bought the white rubber strap for my wife's white Aquis. They had a few Oris there when I was there a year and a half ago.

Give them a call to find out if they still carry Oris


----------



## JonS1967

Enjoying my Big Crown today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bert69

Aquis small second date today


----------



## asrar.merchant

Took this out of the box finally and wore it for the first time. My first ORIS.

Bought it about two months back or so, brand new. Kept on postponing to wear it. It's also my first regulator style.

I love everything about it. The display of time in this style is super clear. Many people find this to be busy but I find it as clear as any other three hander watch. It's a very unique style and concept. The case shape and comfort are beyond explanation.

Love the brand and it's build quality.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## asrar.merchant

#wristgame full of aviation and #kingkords










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter




----------



## weirdestwizard

like the blue and orange T hunter!


----------



## cfw

Vintage 65 Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche




----------



## NS1

Aquis:


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## NS1

^^

Nice picture.


----------



## TradeKraft

NS1 said:


> ^^
> 
> Nice picture.


Thanks, it's all the watch, it photographs really well!


----------



## Panigale

....my titan chronograph


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## freqmgr88

Big, chunky and light as a feather


----------



## JonS1967

Trying out a different look. I think I like it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

I'm a zombie without coffee.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Crezo

Dash2 said:


> View attachment 5325986


Love this! Being trying to find some reviews of this model but found next to nothing online.

Hiw do you like it, and also do you have a lume shot?

I'm looking for a watch for my wedding next year and it's either a Black BAY which looks stunning, but felt really light weight and not at all substantial when I tried it on, and this... But not had a chance to try one yet.

What are your thoughts on it? I love the design!


----------



## cfw

Crezo said:


> Love this! Being trying to find some reviews of this model but found next to nothing online.
> 
> Hiw do you like it, and also do you have a lume shot?
> 
> I'm looking for a watch for my wedding next year and it's either a Black BAY which looks stunning, but felt really light weight and not at all substantial when I tried it on, and this... But not had a chance to try one yet.
> 
> What are your thoughts on it? I love the design!


Have u tried the Heritage 65 diver.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stryker58




----------



## Crezo

cfw said:


> Have u tried the Heritage 65 diver.
> 
> View attachment 6002786
> 
> View attachment 6002794
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HI, looks cool but most of my watch collection is divers so I was looking for something a little different to the style I have. (the black bay only snuck through thr 'no more diver's rule as there is something about it I love).

The font in the 12/3/6/9 doesn't do it for me enough to be looking at it all day... Worked as a designer for too long so I'm picky as hell about that sort of thing 

Love the retro styling of it, but it's not really for me. Does look killer on that matching nato though!

I think out of all the Orises / Orisi? The pro pilot big crown gmt small seconds just has something about it I love, especially on the textile straps, they just scream utility tool watchyness and look killer.

Will.have to check one out at a dealer and take a torch with me to test the lume I guess.


----------



## JustinHEMI

My first Oris and I'm loving it. Big Crown Pro Pilot Calibre 111.


----------



## watchmego3000

JustinHEMI said:


> My first Oris and I'm loving it. Big Crown Pro Pilot Calibre 111.


Awesome watch, how is the strap? Would love a photo of the back if you can find the time.


----------



## JustinHEMI

daschlag said:


> Awesome watch, how is the strap? Would love a photo of the back if you can find the time.


I love it. This watch actually had the crocodile strap, but they had the textile strap in stock so they swapped it for me. It's calf lined and I MUCH prefer it to the crocodile. IMO, it's the strap that this watch belongs on. It's very comfortable and "infinitely" adjustable, which is what I need. Hope these help.


----------



## watchmego3000

JustinHEMI said:


> I love it. This watch actually had the crocodile strap, but they had the textile strap in stock so they swapped it for me. It's calf lined and I MUCH prefer it to the crocodile. IMO, it's the strap that this watch belongs on. It's very comfortable and "infinitely" adjustable, which is what I need. Hope these help.


Thanks - I liked the look of the strap when I first saw it, looks even nicer than I thought.

Lots of great options in this price range, you've chosen admirably, sir!


----------



## Jeff Scott

Crezo said:


> Will.have to check one out at a dealer and take a torch with me to test the lume I guess.


Don't melt the watch with your torch! :-d


----------



## rgb66rgb

Crezo said:


> HI, looks cool but most of my watch collection is divers so I was looking for something a little different to the style I have. (the black bay only snuck through thr 'no more diver's rule as there is something about it I love).
> 
> The font in the 12/3/6/9 doesn't do it for me enough to be looking at it all day... Worked as a designer for too long so I'm picky as hell about that sort of thing
> 
> Love the retro styling of it, but it's not really for me. Does look killer on that matching nato though!
> 
> I think out of all the Orises / Orisi? The pro pilot big crown gmt small seconds just has something about it I love, especially on the textile straps, they just scream utility tool watchyness and look killer.
> 
> Will.have to check one out at a dealer and take a torch with me to test the lume I guess.


Check out the Oris site now for this watch. Three more variants -- one the same head with a tan strap, and a blue-ringed version with black rubber or black textile. Some are taken with the new blue version. Aw heck ...


----------



## Crezo

Jeff Scott said:


> Don't melt the watch with your torch! :-d


Hehe, I'm English and I refuse to use the American 'flashlight' as it isn't flashing it's technically an 'onlight'


----------



## Robotaz

JustinHEMI said:


> My first Oris and I'm loving it. Big Crown Pro Pilot Calibre 111.


Very, very nice. Where were you able to find it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JustinHEMI

Robotaz said:


> Very, very nice. Where were you able to find it, if you don't mind me asking?


Joyce's Jewelry in Uniontown, PA. They're an authorized dealer and they're opening an Oris Boutique. The owner says that the boutique was supposed to be ready by now, but since it is 2 weeks over due, he said that he told the Oris US rep that he wanted a 111 as compensation. This was it.

Justin


----------



## Crezo

JustinHEMI said:


> I love it. This watch actually had the crocodile strap, but they had the textile strap in stock so they swapped it for me. It's calf lined and I MUCH prefer it to the crocodile. IMO, it's the strap that this watch belongs on. It's very comfortable and "infinitely" adjustable, which is what I need. Hope these help.


Wow love this, and that movement with 10 day power reserve is a killer!!


----------



## Robotaz

JustinHEMI said:


> Joyce's Jewelry in Uniontown, PA. They're an authorized dealer and they're opening an Oris Boutique. The owner says that the boutique was supposed to be ready by now, but since it is 2 weeks over due, he said that he told the Oris US rep that he wanted a 111 as compensation. This was it.
> 
> Justin


Not fair!!!!


----------



## Stirling Moss




----------



## Stirling Moss

Just got my Royal Navy Volunteer Reserve colours Nato strap in the mail today!


----------



## Jeff Scott

Stirling Moss said:


> View attachment 6022490





Stirling Moss said:


> Just got my Royal Navy Volunteer Reserve colours Nato strap in the mail today!
> View attachment 6028090
> View attachment 6028090


Hmm, I would have thought you'd be more into the Motor Sport watches! ;-)


----------



## Panigale

Today is my CC divers. Still my favorite.


----------



## b'oris




----------



## mattmatt300

My fav watch I own. 43mm Aquis.


----------



## thrichar




----------



## Spunwell

65' today on a different Zulu, still no there, I'll keep trying.


----------



## watchmego3000

Spunwell said:


> 65' today on a different Zulu, still no there, I'll keep trying.


All black Zulu with brushed hardware maybe?


----------



## Spunwell

daschlag said:


> All black Zulu with brushed hardware maybe?


That's a great idea and I'm sure it would look good, I'm trying to find something a little more interesting though.


----------



## commanche

I have played around with couple of different nato colors on my 65. So far, my favourites are all black (obvious choice), bond (black and grey stripes), beige/black stripes and army green


----------



## cfw

Spunwell said:


> 65' today on a different Zulu, still no there, I'll keep trying.


Have u tried this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWJBD

Great look with the color matched nato!


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Cybotron

JustinHEMI said:


> My first Oris and I'm loving it. Big Crown Pro Pilot Calibre 111.


Nice one. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thejames1

Propilot to start off the week









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Amateur Hour

thejames1 said:


> Propilot to start off the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


The legibility of that watch is incredible. Cheers!!


----------



## thejames1

Amateur Hour said:


> The legibility of that watch is incredible. Cheers!!


Definitely! Painting the second hand black really helped increase at-a-glance readability.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## stryker58




----------



## JohnGo

Oris BC pointer date vs. Chimay Triple, I think the watch matches the beer :-d

















Best regards,

John


----------



## mattmatt300

My Aquis while waiting on a little rotate and balance.


----------



## Luis6

Just got my first Oris two days ago. Divers Sixty Five is lovely!


----------



## Crezo

stryker58 said:


> View attachment 6112218


Love this. How are you finding the non strap? I love the look.of them but have read a few reviews saying the buckle is off centre, digs into the wrist and unbalanced the watch a bit. I love the design them, how'd you get on with it?


----------



## stryker58

It is a unique design and I read the same reviews so had some concerns before I bought it. This one was lightly used and broken in with about 3 weeks of wear when I bought it. The strap still had some stiffness and there was very slight discomfort at first but not noticeable after a few days. The size of wrist will ultimately determine the position of the clasp because it only adjusts on one side.


----------



## mattmatt300

Turkey Day Aquis


----------



## cfw

mattmatt300 said:


> My Aquis while waiting on a little rotate and balance.











Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo

stryker58 said:


> It is a unique design and I read the same reviews so had some concerns before I bought it. This one was lightly used and broken in with about 3 weeks of wear when I bought it. The strap still had some stiffness and there was very slight discomfort at first but not noticeable after a few days. The size of wrist will ultimately determine the position of the clasp because it only adjusts on one side.


Ah ok, good to know thanks!


----------



## Crezo

mattmatt300 said:


> Turkey Day Aquis


Christmas tree up in November?! Shocking


----------



## Luis6

Crezo said:


> Christmas tree up in November?! Shocking


Why not?


----------



## deleonj

Man I really don't want to buy anything else but I tried one on today and im smitten. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo

Haha, fair play for the christmas spirit I guess, I know someone who puts theirs up in October to be fair! Nutter


----------



## sticky

The touch of orange serves to brighten up a dull windy November day.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchmego3000

Legodiver.


----------



## Crezo

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 6159162


Lush!!


----------



## Chrono_Man

Oris Audi Sport Limited Edition I


----------



## NS1

Aquis today:


----------



## Jeff Scott

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 6159162


That watch would have come in real handy when I lived in L.A. and did lots of hiking and camping in the local mountains and in the Sierras.


----------



## heatharnold

This watch is hard to photograph! It looks much better when you can see the applied indices.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## workinprogress

Aquis


----------



## Chrono_Man

Oris Artix GT Automatic Chronograph


----------



## Jeff Scott

Chrono_Man said:


> Oris Artix GT Automatic Chronograph
> View attachment 6190657


I have one on right now!


----------



## Chrono_Man

I have a special obsession with the Artix GT line of Chronos lately!


----------



## Chrono_Man

and the set...


----------



## Jeff Scott

Chrono_Man said:


> and the set...
> View attachment 6204945


Very cool! Now, go synchronize them!!! :-d


----------



## Buchmann69

My one and only


----------



## Luis6

I'm with the 65, too. But photo is not taken today.


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Spunwell

Luis6 said:


> I'm with the 65, too. But photo is not taken today.
> 
> View attachment 6224089


Fantastic shot!


----------



## Luis6

Spunwell said:


> Fantastic shot!


Thanks, mate. Nice to see three 65s in a row!


----------



## BrettG8

Oris Big Crown Timer Chronograph


----------



## freqmgr88

Aquis Carlos Coste LE IV ...


----------



## sticky

49mm Taucher


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## oliverdlanza

On a combat strap

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Titan


----------



## herbenero

My Christmas present to ME!


----------



## herbenero

Sent from Galaxy Note 4


----------



## herbenero

Wish they still made it!


----------



## Wolfy1909

Oris Aquis Chronograph


----------



## Capo omega

herbenero said:


> My Christmas present to ME!


Great present, my favorite Aquis


----------



## JohnM67

Artix Date today:


----------



## pborrica

A friend let me wear his Oris for a day. Thoughts?


----------



## rgb66rgb

pborrica said:


> A friend let me wear his Oris for a day. Thoughts?


That's a nice Oris!

Buy one ... buy one ... buy one ....


----------



## supersong115




----------



## pborrica

rgb66rgb said:


> That's a nice Oris!
> 
> Buy one ... buy one ... buy one ....


Hahaha tempting. She's a beaut!


----------



## Sarel

Here are mine for today...


----------



## JonS1967

Sarel said:


> Here are mine for today...
> View attachment 6412953


Nice watches... Love the photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche




----------



## mark_uk




----------



## David Waller

Recently acquired XXL complication with new leather strap.


----------



## mattaus

Instead of starting a thread for such a simple question, I thought I'd just ask here...

The Oris big date chronograph is (to me at least) a dressier watch that could go with a suit. My question is, how thick are they? I can see the case diameter on the website, but not the overall thickness (crystal included). Can anyone shed some light on it for me?

Just in case, this is the watch:

http://www.oris.ch/en/watches/oris-big-crown-chronograph/01-674-7567-4064-07-8-21-61

Thanks,

- Matt


----------



## Jeff Scott

mattaus said:


> Instead of starting a thread for such a simple question, I thought I'd just ask here...
> 
> The Oris big date chronograph is (to me at least) a dressier watch that could go with a suit. My question is, how thick are they? I can see the case diameter on the website, but not the overall thickness (crystal included). Can anyone shed some light on it for me?
> 
> Just in case, this is the watch:
> 
> 01 674 7567 4064-07 8 21 61 - Oris Big Crown Chronograph - Oris Big Crown - Aviation - Collection - Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - Matt


Please start a new thread, you inquiry is worthy of your own.

Besides, this thread is all about pics of watches. ;-)


----------



## mattaus

> Please start a new thread, you inquiry is worthy of your own.
> 
> Besides, this thread is all about pics of watches.


No worries. So many forums operate in different ways it's tricky to tell, so I always play it safe to start with. Thanks


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## onij

Happy 30th to me. Received it yesterday  Big Crown Pointer Date.


----------



## Spunwell

This was my Oris from yesterday


----------



## jnash

And mine ...










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hohne

I have been wearing this one for a week now.









Chris


----------



## aaroniusl

I have officially join the Oris family today! Here's my very 1st Oris!


----------



## Andregold




----------



## Andregold




----------



## hiro1963




----------



## OmegaDP

My Oris ProPilot GMT.


----------



## Labmann

thats my air racing III that i purchased from a nice wus-member in november. it wears really nice, i swap between a hirsch brown leather strap and the canvas it came with. also tried a red perlon strap which suits this watch quite well. im happy with this timepiece!


----------



## Pro Merc

Big Crown Complication


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## thevenerablelars

JustinHEMI said:


> My first Oris and I'm loving it. Big Crown Pro Pilot Calibre 111.


First one I've seen outside of marketing and press photos. Love it.


----------



## Robert Samuel

I've never been good with cameras. But here's mine.


----------



## Demokritos

Oris Artix Date


----------



## braith7

My Aquis Titan Chrono on holidays


----------



## tinitini




----------



## workinprogress

Casual Oris Aquis day at the office


----------



## Wolfy1909

Today my dresswatch Oris Artelier Complication 2014.
Have a nice weekend.

Regards
Wolfgang


----------



## AlexanderGrant




----------



## OmegaDP

My latest Oris. Best one yet for me!


----------



## JonS1967

hiro1963 said:


>


Nice photo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keysh1984

My first Oris, the Pro Pilot Date. Absolutely love it.


----------



## JonS1967

It's finally Friday! Have a great day, gents!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WYATTSRIDE




----------



## keysh1984

Wow! That is stunning. Talk about a great Friday.....


JonS1967 said:


> It's finally Friday! Have a great day, gents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

keysh1984 said:


> Wow! That is stunning. Talk about a great Friday.....


Thank you so much for your kind words!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo

Just thought I'd share this news from oris, a newly announced Carl Brashear Limited Edition.

Dedicated to the first black naval diver (there was also a really bad film about him where CUBA GOODING JUNIOR played him).

Gorgeous watch, and killer case back on this. Quite limited numbers but not badly priced at around 2k I think.

More info up on hodinkee.com


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## JohnGo




----------



## therb3




----------



## watchout

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbessel

My one and only Oris. I am still not sure about it, It is rather normal except for the lume, and that does not show up that often. But it is very well built accurate and good looking.


----------



## therb3

Going in for second fitment to try this baby. What are people ms thoughts about the force recon GMT as a daily wear watch.


----------



## AARonBalakay

I've only had this Aquis for a few weeks, and already tried it on the bracelet and rubber. While both are great, I think I've found the winner


----------



## Robert Samuel

sbessel said:


> My one and only Oris. I am still not sure about it, It is rather normal except for the lume, and that does not show up that often. But it is very well built accurate and good looking.
> 
> View attachment 6741658


BC3 Advanced Day Date? It has lume painted on the dial too it seems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

Had this for a couple months now... My first Oris









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## kiwizak




----------



## Skellig

.


----------



## CastorTroy3

Not enough motor sports Oris on this forum.


----------



## Fitzer

BC divers regulator today

FullSizeRender by Fitzer1, on Flickr


----------



## Robotaz

That strap is sick.



therb3 said:


> Going in for second fitment to try this baby. What are people ms thoughts about the force recon GMT as a daily wear watch.


----------



## blkspeed3071




----------



## Robert Samuel

Trying a new Nato strap. Not to shabby in my opinion.


----------



## 4jamie

f1


----------



## dsgrnmcm

Just got it back from the watch repair shop, it was purchased last week as a Spares or repair non runner for £23, bargin. Then a £55 for service, greasing and a new gasket. I quite like it, its a stark contrast to my eco drive.










Sent from my XT1039 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini

A friday with my Oris sixty five


----------



## Buchmann69

tinitini said:


> A friday with my Oris sixty five


Great shot there!


----------



## PanosI




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


Right there with ya buddy!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Spunwell said:


> Right there with ya buddy!




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## Cmdr.Lee

Getting alot of wrist time lately...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

On a new bracelet!


----------



## rosborn

McG713 said:


> Gorgeous pieces gents!
> Just got this in brand new and just not connecting with it. Might put up for sale or trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice vintage looking piece!


----------



## McG713

rosborn said:


> Nice vintage looking piece!


Thank you! I love the look but it's just not meshing with me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Ozimandius

My first Oris, it's a TT1 Automatic Chronograph and my wife's early birthday gift. And I <3 it.


----------



## Jim Jones

tinitini said:


> A friday with my Oris sixty five


What kind of strap is this and where did you get it?
Looks awesome


----------



## tinitini

Hi

Thank you

It's a stingray strap from goodcheapman, a seller on ebay. I am quite pleased with its quality

J.


----------



## jideta

its a tool not a jewel









posted also in the photo forum


----------



## aaroniusl

Wearing this more and more. Loving my first Oris!


----------



## Jim Jones

tinitini said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you
> 
> It's a stingray strap from goodcheapman, a seller on ebay. I am quite pleased with its quality
> 
> J.


thanks man i think it looks great


----------



## gopalputrevu

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 6455289


Which model is this? Is it still being sold?


----------



## JohnnyBlazE

My late father's wind-up:


----------



## Robotaz

JohnnyBlazE said:


> My late father's wind-up:


Wow. Simultaneous condolences and congrats.

The painful memories are replaced slowly with happy ones. Stay focused on that brother.

The good is that this watch is wildly unique and gorgeous. Hang on to it tightly. Not only does it remind you of a loved one, but also a great time that is passed; both spiritually and horologically. That makes it priceless.

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## Chris Hohne

gopalputrevu said:


> Which model is this? Is it still being sold?


This is the Worldtimer and it has not been sold for abou5 10-15 years.

Chris


----------



## Robotaz

gopalputrevu said:


> Which model is this? Is it still being sold?


This is the closest you can get to it now. BC4 Flight Timer.


----------



## autofiend

65 on brown weaved nato. Have a Perlon strap and the Oris bracelet on order also. As much as I want to like the stock rubber strap, it doesn't fit my wrist well and the watch wears lopsided. Hopefully the bracelet will be a good fit.


----------



## JohnnyBlazE

Robotaz said:


> Wow. Simultaneous condolences and congrats.
> 
> The painful memories are replaced slowly with happy ones. Stay focused on that brother.
> 
> The good is that this watch is wildly unique and gorgeous. Hang on to it tightly. Not only does it remind you of a loved one, but also a great time that is passed; both spiritually and horologically. That makes it priceless.
> 
> - barely sent by Tapaturd


Thank you 

I've got a few of his other watches still, including Citizens, Berings, Casios and more, but this is my current daily driver! I love it!
Does anyone know more about this model? Sometimes it gains a few minutes every few days, but it's pretty good overall and the new crystal on it makes up for the otherwise well-worn case!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

The DG deserves a better picture than this really.


----------



## jideta




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## diocletian

Still loving it !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfonsismile

Hi, newbie here, I can't post pictures yet (not enough forum posts) but I have the new Oris Diver 65 in black (I love it!) and also the original one it was inspired from. I'd love to get some info on the original one if somebody knows something.
Cheers!
Fonz.


----------



## JohnGo

Oris BC Pointer Date for me today ;-)

























Regards,

John


----------



## decibeljoe

My first Oris. Am I an Oristocrat now?


----------



## Kiennor

First Oris... First day on the wrist.


----------



## Tabletime

Just joined the club with my divers 65 purchased here on the forum!


----------



## PanosI




----------



## Buchmann69

PanosI said:


>


Great Duo!!!


----------



## Buchmann69

Got my 65 on today


----------



## PanosI

Buchmann69 said:


> Great Duo!!!


Thank you, Rob! Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwr1949

Carlos Coste IV


----------



## jideta




----------



## paulsb

Artix Tycho Brahe' Limited Edition in an unusual blue shade


----------



## Berwolf

Picked up the rubber strap for the Aquis.


----------



## TradeKraft

Berwolf said:


> Picked up the rubber strap for the Aquis.


How do you like it compared to the SS bracelet? I have the same version and was looking at the Orange rubber strap for it.


----------



## Berwolf

Overall I like it better than the SS bracelet, I think it fits the dive watch aesthetic better. 

I think the orange would be awesome with this watch. Do it and post pics!


----------



## kiwizak

Still can't get enough of the sunburst dial on the Aquis


----------



## Kiennor

Buchmann69 said:


> Got my 65 on today


I liked the watch before.... Your pics just upped my desire to pic one up. Looks great.


----------



## Sarel

A new younger brother has joined the family today....


----------



## Sarel

looks like there is something wrong with my post. 
I can't edit it, sorry...


----------



## AAddict

.
View attachment 7181306


----------



## Sarel

My new addition to the Oris Family - ProPilot Altimeter.

View attachment 7182450


----------



## Grypho

Pretty boy.










Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

(recreated) Vintage style photo for a (recreated) vintage watch


----------



## Sarel

Last try....

My new addition to the Oris Family - ProPilot Altimeter.
View attachment 7195322


----------



## jideta

loading pictures has been wonky lately...go back and edit/delete the original and try loading it up again.


----------



## Sarel

jideta said:


> loading pictures has been wonky lately...go back and edit/delete the original and try loading it up again.


I cant upload pictures or delete/edit my posts...


----------



## stylus




----------



## jideta

I was just eyeballing one of them day pointers! Nice!


----------



## auditd0rk




----------



## JonS1967

Wore this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarel

My "collection"...


----------



## Stirling Moss

One last time on the wrist before the sales corner! This thing is mint!


----------



## jaychung

A couple of days ago, but one of my favorites since 2005.


----------



## Crezo

stylus said:


>


Pure sex!


----------



## moofoo45

View attachment 7319418

Oris Advance


----------



## Berwolf

At home with the baby rocking the Aquis.


----------



## ViperGuy

One of my favorite Oris watches. What is the model number on this? Im pretty sure its no longer made, but would be interested in trying to find a used one.



hiro1963 said:


>


----------



## vinamis

Take a look here 
http://www.oris.ch/en/watches/oris-big-crown-original-pointer-date/01-754-7696-4064-07-5-20-51


----------



## ViperGuy

Thank you. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Teaklejr

Aquis Titan PVD


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Spiker

Really like that black and orange. When I bought my Aquis the AD was trying to talk me into it but I went conservative and took the white. No regrets but I would kill for that orange!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jbbutts

Just got this. Love it. The bracelet is so nice.


----------



## Tourbillonare

ViperGuy said:


> One of my favorite Oris watches. What is the model number on this? Im pretty sure its no longer made, but would be interested in trying to find a used one.


Saw a used one being sold by fellow aussie right now over on the sale threads


----------



## Teaklejr

This was the one that started my small Oris collection. Started out as a rubber strap watch and picked up the braclet from Toppers and love it on the bracelet


----------



## Spiker

Teaklejr said:


> This was the one that started my small Oris collection. Started out as a rubber strap watch and picked up the braclet from Toppers and love it on the bracelet


That is just gorgeous. What a piece! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict

Trying to capture the ever changing dial.

View attachment 7409690


----------



## Teaklejr

AAddict said:


> Trying to capture the ever changing dial.
> 
> View attachment 7409690


Very nice looking!


----------



## TradeKraft

Day at the go-kart track


----------



## hiro1963

Pointer Date. Have a good one folks!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mikegoldnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta

now besides having difficulties posting images, it seems I can no longer delete them too.
the edit box shows NO images...


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## therb3

Nice time pieces guys. 
Just wondering if anyone has the Force Recon GMT.


----------



## Satansfist




----------



## Robert Samuel




----------



## mikegoldnj

Which model is this?


Robert Samuel said:


>


----------



## Robert Samuel

mikegoldnj said:


> Which model is this?


Hi Mike. It's an Oris BC3 Advanced Day Date, originally came with a rubber band. But I'm not a big fan of the band, so I swapped it to a Nato, only because I haven't found the leather strap that fits it. Having said that, if anyone has any suggestions on what strap should go with this, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## mikegoldnj

Very nice! 
Do you have any shots that showcase the lume?



Robert Samuel said:


> Hi Mike. It's an Oris BC3 Advanced Day Date, originally came with a rubber band. But I'm not a big fan of the band, so I swapped it to a Nato, only because I haven't found the leather strap that fits it. Having said that, if anyone has any suggestions on what strap should go with this, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Robert Samuel

mikegoldnj said:


> Very nice!
> Do you have any shots that showcase the lume?


Thank you!

Sure, but let me apologize first for the super crappy phone camera. Needless to say, the pic doesn't do the lume justice it deserves.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## autofiend

Buchmann69 said:


>


Bracelet is already off? I think you may have strap ADD


----------



## tiger2012

The only Oris I have in my watch collection.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Great combo! Where did you get the strap?


----------



## watchdaddy1

JRMARTINS said:


> Great combo! Where did you get the strap?












from here on WUS ArtisianStrapCo

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Dheeraj Gaba

Fomenko said:


> Can I post this one? ;-)
> My Oris with its bodyguards...
> 
> View attachment 1189149


can you please PM me the exact model # for Oris. i am planning to buy this one


----------



## tinitini

Oris Aquis :


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## rgb66rgb

Did y'all see the new '65? 42mm and Rolex-like lume markers. Very sweet on bracelet.

Oris Divers Sixty-Five 42mm


----------



## JonS1967

rgb66rgb said:


> Did y'all see the new '65? 42mm and Rolex-like lume markers. Very sweet on bracelet.
> 
> Oris Divers Sixty-Five 42mm


Very cool! Way to go Oris!! They keep on putting out great new watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Berwolf

rgb66rgb said:


> Did y'all see the new '65? 42mm and Rolex-like lume markers. Very sweet on bracelet.
> 
> Oris Divers Sixty-Five 42mm


If only it were still 40mm and had no date, it would be perfect for me. Still really like it.


----------



## RomeoT

My first "real" watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

A bit of a rare animal. My only non dive Oris.


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Danny T




----------



## mikegoldnj

Danny T said:


>


Great watch!


----------



## dsbe90

My Blue Heaven










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416

This one today.


----------



## nirvana996

My current Oris ProDiver.

Andy
Ontario, Canada


----------



## arogle1stus

WISers:
I gotta admit, the more I see of Oris and Glycene the more I like em!!!!
Congrats to the Oris and Glycene guys on WUS. Big fan of Micro Brands.

X Traindriver


----------



## watchdaddy1

65er



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## up1911fan

tinitini said:


> Oris Aquis :


I really like that with the orange rubber!


----------



## ElHeat

Rose gold kind of day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanosI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLN

*PanosI*, is that original bracelet?


----------



## watchdaddy1

PanosI said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rolex bracelet 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## PanosI

TLN said:


> *PanosI*, is that original bracelet?





watchdaddy1 said:


> Rolex bracelet
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


This ^

Rolex oyster bracelet, reference 78790A


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## TLN

PanosI said:


> This ^
> 
> Rolex oyster bracelet, reference 78790A


I guess it's price compatible to oris watch itself 

Looks awesome anyway!


----------



## Whitegene

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hohne

Here is one of my older Oris watches - I still like it.









Chris


----------



## JonS1967

Chris Hohne said:


> Here is one of my older Oris watches - I still like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


Very cool! I have the Regulator version. I still like mine too.


----------



## ElHeat

Ready for a long day at work. A nice watch makes it much easier to bear 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEARZ




----------



## watchdaddy1

Any1 here order the new riveted bracelet for the 65er? And if so where and how much

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Bradjhomes

watchdaddy1 said:


> Any1 here order the new riveted bracelet for the 65er? And if so where and how much
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I read $300 direct from Oris.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Bradjhomes said:


> I read $300 direct from Oris.


Thanks Brad

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Blais223

Going with the Black PVD DLC today
View attachment 7632666


----------



## Tigris

Loving my new 65 on CW leather Natos
The best leather Natos ive tried!


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## dsbe90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini




----------



## bigdocmak

Happy to join the club!


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Shagrath




----------



## Deegan42

Thanks WUS for helping me obtain my nicest watch to date. Orange is my favorite









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## coldsector




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Crezo

Not mine, but the newly announced 42mm divers 65 could be my next purchase! Love these.


----------



## digimate

Love this!! What model is it?


----------



## rgb66rgb

New Oris Sixty Fives. Now 14 different models w/ vintage and this new dial. Only bummer is the new dial is only in blue w/black bezel, at least for now. Hopefully they wake up and make a black dial and even a white dial version. 01 733 7720 4055-07 8 21 18 - Oris Divers Sixty-Five - Oris Divers - Diving - Collection - Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.


----------



## thevenerablelars

The Big Crown calibre 111 finally arrived. Very pleased with it so far.









Really like the seatbelt style buckle Oris is using.


----------



## mikegoldnj

thevenerablelars said:


> The Big Crown calibre 111 finally arrived. Very pleased with it so far.
> 
> View attachment 7727186
> 
> 
> Really like the seatbelt style buckle Oris is using.
> 
> View attachment 7727194


That is awesome!


----------



## Tigris

My 65er on original strap, nice but not keen on a waffle pattern in my skin!
now on CW leather natos


----------



## bigdocmak

Caught the Oris bug!


----------



## carlhaluss

My first Oris. Went down to local AD last week, to finally see one of these in real life. It took me all of 3 minutes to decide to purchase this Divers Sixty-Five. I am even more happy with this watch than I thought I would be:







Thanks to Buchmann's wrist shots with the metal bracelet, I might actually consider getting one at a later date.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Buchmann69

carlhaluss said:


> My first Oris. Went down to local AD last week, to finally see one of these in real life. It took me all of minutes to decide to purchase this Divers Sixty-Five. I am even more happy with this watch than I thought I would be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Buchmann's wrist shots with the metal bracelet, I might actually consider getting one at a later date.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Looking good there Carl! Enjoy it!


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Berwolf

TradeKraft said:


>


Really nice picture. The way you caught the sun really brings out the detail in the dial.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Steppy




----------



## blckstnlwyr

I just got my Toshi strap in for my Aquis Titan!




























Cannot be happier with the quality of the leather or the finishing that Rich at Toshi did with the strap. Love it. The strap is his "Storm Blue" leather.

(The watch did not sit on concrete; the watch had some tape on the bottom of it prior to being sat down)


----------



## carlhaluss

Steppy said:


>


I must say, that bracelet does look great! Mine has the fabric strap, which is excellent, but I was thinking of getting a leather strap as well. Having seen your's and a couple of others with the bracelet, though, I think that might end up being my alternative to the fabric strap.


----------



## PanosI




----------



## Jeff_C

The BC3 is new to me!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Steppy said:


>


Was it difficult to adjust the riveted bracelet?


----------



## Timely decision

I couldn't wait for 10:08 to post
#Excited


----------



## Steppy

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Was it difficult to adjust the riveted bracelet?


The rivets are only on the non-removable links. The removable links have a standard pin/collar system and no rivets


----------



## PanosI

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Was it difficult to adjust the riveted bracelet?


here is the procedure to remove a link from my bracelet

Pre-Basel: New Oris Re-issue Divers Sixty-Five! - Page 67


----------



## watchdaddy1

PanosI said:


> here is the procedure to remove a link from my bracelet
> 
> Pre-Basel: New Oris Re-issue Divers Sixty-Five! - Page 67


Are new straight spring-bars incl. w/ the bracelet? Or do we use the curved sprin-bars that were originally supplied.


----------



## PanosI

watchdaddy1 said:


> Are new straight spring-bars incl. w/ the bracelet? Or do we use the curved sprin-bars that were originally supplied.


Yes, here they are in the paper bug inside the plastic


----------



## watchdaddy1

PanosI said:


> Yes, here they are in the paper bug inside the plastic


Thanks I'm ordering 1 for sure

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## chriscentro

blckstnlwyr said:


> I just got my Toshi strap in for my Aquis Titan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot be happier with the quality of the leather or the finishing that Rich at Toshi did with the strap. Love it. The strap is his "Storm Blue" leather.
> 
> (The watch did not sit on concrete; the watch had some tape on the bottom of it prior to being sat down)


Hi, nice strap. Is the strap ready-made or have to custom make?


----------



## blckstnlwyr

Custom made. Same price as his non-custom straps, though (well, all of his straps are custom, but there was no charge to having to make the notch and such). Took about 8 weeks from the day the order was placed until I received it.


----------



## carlhaluss

Got this Divers Sixty-Five two weeks ago, from Time & Gold here in Vancouver. They are having their 40th Anniversary this year, and gave me a commemorative Swiss Army Knife. My very favourite AD in Vancouver, been dealing with them for 20 years now.


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Got this Divers Sixty-Five two weeks ago, from Time & Gold here in Vancouver. They are having their 40th Anniversary this year, and gave me a commemorative Swiss Army Knife. My very favourite AD in Vancouver, been dealing with them for 20 years now.


Congratulations! I really like your photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hohne

Wearing this one today









Chris


----------



## JonS1967

Took this out to wind it today and took a few wrist shots. I need to have the crown fixed because the threads stripped and it won't screw down any more. I'd better get on it soon. I miss this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

The blue Diver Sixty Five. It's really growing on me every day. The proportions are absolutely perfect for my wrist.


----------



## rosborn

JonS1967 said:


> Took this out to wind it today and took a few wrist shots. I need to have the crown fixed because the threads stripped and it won't screw down any more. I'd better get on it soon. I miss this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I LOVE THIS WATCH!


----------



## mbessinger12

I've been considering buying a Divers 65 from. Any reason to think it's not safe? Just wondering if it's worth the extra money to buy through an AD. 
(no grey market dealer mention on the forum)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## yankeexpress

DLC


----------



## Jeff_C




----------



## BrianOz

Only Oris I have (at the moment), but watch I wear the most.


----------



## TradeKraft

Berwolf said:


> Really nice picture. The way you caught the sun really brings out the detail in the dial.


Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Tigris

Been wearing this everyday at work since i got it!
Loving tue CW leather Nato


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Buchmann69

Got mine on today!


----------



## Tigris

Me too!


----------



## soupy




----------



## Buchmann69

Tigris said:


> Me too!


Looks great on that NATO


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Spiker

Casual Saturday....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_65er on Nomos textile

_


----------



## sticky

One of my favourite Oris watches.


----------



## RomeoT

Aquis today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## jideta




----------



## TradeKraft

I think I wear this one too much.


----------



## watchmego3000

Fine... all weekend, then.


----------



## kayl

Hello all, 

I want to show you my new Oris Aquis 40mm  bought it yesterday and i could't be happier.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Timely decision

*my knees got a little weak when I saw this display.....*


----------



## carlhaluss

Timely decision said:


> *my knees got a little weak when I saw this display.....*
> View attachment 7912442
> View attachment 7912458


Wow! That rectangular model on the bottom left, with the funky font and arabics at 2,4,6,8. I believe that is a discontinued LE model, tribute to Dizzy Gillespie. From 2007. Mind telling me where you saw that display?


----------



## Jim Jones

Tigris said:


> Me too!


Love that strap looks great Details?


----------



## rgb66rgb

Yep, that's it all right. There's a place in Italy with a new one for sale, at a quite reasonable 983 Euros. Tosti gioielli.

Tosti Gioielli | Perugia


----------



## Looper30

My first Oris and I'm pleasantly surprised how comfortable the 40mm Aquis wears on the wrist.


----------



## Timely decision

West Edmonton Mall in Edmonton Alberta. Place called Design Jewellers. That watch is awesome. I'm not a fan of square watches but that one rocks!


----------



## herbenero

AAddict said:


> Trying to capture the ever changing dial.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7409690"]7409690[/iurl]


My favorite! Wanna swap! Lol


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

My first Oris, and it's a doozy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Diabolic Coffee said:


> My first Oris, and it's a doozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my favorite Aquis bezel. Love it.


----------



## rosborn

This arrived today and I have to say that I am very pleased.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## Jax

My two favorite straps on the blue sixty five.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn




----------



## GoranR

My 5 day old baby!


----------



## carlhaluss

GoranR said:


> My 5 day old baby!


Congratulations! I saw this model at the local AD last weekend, and I was very impressed, truly a beautiful piece.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## LarvaeOP1

Aquis Date.


----------



## MelbournSimon

Jax said:


> My two favorite straps on the blue sixty five.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic - all the more reason for me to buy one


----------



## dperhot

My newest watch, I love it! Also ISO black leather strap for it, anyone selling one?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Outdooradventurer

First Oris. Rainy day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

Outdooradventurer said:


> First Oris. Rainy day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like everything about that watch!


----------



## dsbe90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

rosborn said:


> I like everything about that watch!


So do I! Saw one at the AD today. Must say the craftsmanship on these watches is just excellent.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Diabolic Coffee

A little California dreaming this morning. The color of the face and bezel always bring me back to the color of the ocean along the lost coast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soupy

just trying out some pieces that'll be up for sale


----------



## soupy




----------



## sabby.marol

Sabby


----------



## sabby.marol

Oris Sportsstar

Sabby


----------



## NigelUK

recently acquired this and loving it . . . be interested to see any others and discuss patina progress :roll:


----------



## watchmego3000

NigelUK said:


> recently acquired this and loving it . . . be interested to see any others and discuss patina progress :roll:
> 
> View attachment 7986378
> View attachment 7986394


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## sticky

Bit of an unusual sight - a Moon in the Sunshine.


----------



## soupy

supposed to sell this but tempted to keep...


----------



## rosborn

soupy said:


> supposed to sell this but tempted to keep...
> 
> View attachment 8003722


Who says you should be selling that beautiful watch?


----------



## bird

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## OmegaDP

This is what I am wearing today. One of my best Oris watches. Absolutely love this baby!


----------



## Crezo

NigelUK said:


> recently acquired this and loving it . . . be interested to see any others and discuss patina progress :roll:
> 
> View attachment 7986378
> View attachment 7986394


Absolutely love it!!!! And I think it has to have one of the sexiest case backs I've ever seen.

Enjoy!!


----------



## BrianOz

Received this in the mail today. Been watching for the copper/bronze looking dial with blue bezel, finally found one reasonable on eBay. Not sure if color came that way or 'faded' that color, I've heard both, but I would have purchased either way. Have good remaining Thursday.


----------



## nigel_uk

How about a little bronze patina


----------



## Buchmann69

nigel_uk said:


> How about a little bronze patina
> 
> View attachment 8029490



Very nice!


----------



## OmegaDP

On my wrist today.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## marker2037

NigelUK said:


> recently acquired this and loving it . . . be interested to see any others and discuss patina progress :roll:
> 
> View attachment 7986378
> View attachment 7986394


Oh man, these are showing up already? Stunning! Very excited.

Is that a Hirsch strap you put it on? Looks like it as I have one very similar with lighter threads.



nigel_uk said:


> How about a little bronze patina
> 
> View attachment 8029490


Sick. Just awesome looking. I want that strap. How did you order that?


----------



## jideta




----------



## HK_P30s

New to me and my first Oris....


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-G935F usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wonga

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

An early one...


----------



## oac6680

Oris Big Crown Timer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## nordwulf




----------



## Diabolic Coffee

A little lume to start the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## jideta

R.Palace said:


>


ala Warhol! Very nice!


----------



## rick.rg2

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## rick.rg2

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## therb3




----------



## carlhaluss

Divers Sixty-Five for the weekend. This Oris has, since I got it six weeks ago, totally taken the focus off my other watches. Except for the Grand Seiko quartz which I wear every day to work, this gets all the wrist time. I put on my other watches, then almost immediately take them off my wrist and wear the Oris. I have never had quite this experience before, usually I switch it up with my other watches after a couple of weeks. Not only is this watch very aesthetically pleasing, it is very accurate as well. Those are my observations after owning it for exactly six weeks today:



Have a great weekend everyone.
Carl


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Taking flight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

I can't seem to stop myself from taking pics of this watch, I love it so much!


----------



## dsbe90

Wrong date but this is what I'm wearing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAnotherHobby

carlhaluss said:


> Divers Sixty-Five for the weekend. This Oris has, since I got it six weeks ago, totally taken the focus off my other watches. Except for the Grand Seiko quartz which I wear every day to work, this gets all the wrist time. I put on my other watches, then almost immediately take them off my wrist and wear the Oris. I have never had quite this experience before, usually I switch it up with my other watches after a couple of weeks. Not only is this watch very aesthetically pleasing, it is very accurate as well. Those are my observations after owning it for exactly six weeks today:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.
> Carl


Can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## rosborn

Hospital Oris....


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## jideta

goofing around in PS


----------



## michael8238




----------



## cfw

Got this today. Drove a 100 miles to pick it up but was worth it.









Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## rosborn

R.Palace said:


>


Beautiful in its simplicity!


----------



## therb3

Which ORIS should I wear today. Hmmmmm


----------



## rosborn

therb3 said:


> Which ORIS should I wear today. Hmmmmm


Both! One on each arm!


----------



## Grand Psyko

Got my Sixty-five yesterday. Love it!


----------



## jmorrisuk

Carlos Coste IV in its Boxy watch winder. I took the protective dome cover off for the pictures.


----------



## rgb66rgb

jmorrisuk said:


> View attachment 8173242
> View attachment 8173258
> 
> 
> Carlos Coste IV in its Boxy watch winder. I took the protective dome cover off for the pictures.


Oh, now that is purrdy ! Always liked the orange accented Oris's.


----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Psyko said:


> Got my Sixty-five yesterday. Love it!


Huge congratulations! Mine has the same strap as well. I just love everything about this watch, and would change nothing about it. Heck, I can't even find, or think of, a strap or bracelet even that I would like better. And that is more than I can say about many watches I have owned before, most costing way more money.
Hope you enjoy your's every bit as much as I do mine.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

jideta said:


> goofing around in PS
> 
> View attachment 8141594


Excellent!


----------



## rick.rg2

It's been a little wet in Texas lately.









Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike70sk




----------



## therb3




----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Early morning Friday lume shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want one!


----------



## jideta




----------



## rosborn

jideta said:


> I want one!


Me too! I have always loved this model!


----------



## Heinz

I'll show the new kid off again, why not...


----------



## Jdem2

My very first Oris - one week old.


----------



## WatchMedic




----------



## Spiker

'65 on frayed canvas NATO. Long weekend here in Canada, might get the '65 in the water for the first time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

rosborn said:


> Me too! I have always loved this model!


This is actually the second one I've owned. I flipped the first one and then realized I couldn't live without it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## BrianOz

Only have 2 Oris, it's the Regulateur today.


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wruck




----------



## BrianOz

My other Oris


----------



## rick.rg2

Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## wruck




----------



## bigdocmak




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## craigmorin4555

GBRLE II

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAnotherHobby

Just got my Colareb in.. Very soft leather!


----------



## bigdocmak

craigmorin4555 said:


> GBRLE II
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That is a nice timepiece sir.


----------



## craigmorin4555

bigdocmak said:


> That is a nice timepiece sir.


Thank you it's become a favorite my first Oris !

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## Sockeye

Brand new. Got it today.


----------



## Ryan Williams

Sockeye said:


> Brand new. Got it today.


That is one seriously cool watch, enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## carlhaluss

"1949
Saved By the Bell

During the Second World War, the company's output is limited to around 200,000 pieces a year. Oris keeps

business alive by manufacturing alarm clocks, which leads to the landmark 8-day power reserve launched

at the end of the 1940s"


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

It's gonna be a good day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Diabolic Coffee

TradeKraft said:


>


Is that a white numbered bezel on a Maldives?

Either way, it pretty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

Diabolic Coffee said:


> Is that a white numbered bezel on a Maldives?
> 
> Either way, it pretty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a standard Aquis in black and orange, but the lighting kind of gave it a blue look. Thanks!


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

TradeKraft said:


> It's a standard Aquis in black and orange, but the lighting kind of gave it a blue look. Thanks!


I noticed no small seconds much later. Perhaps one too many holiday brews?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

Diabolic Coffee said:


> I noticed no small seconds much later. Perhaps one too many holiday brews?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't blame you for that, I've got a few down myself.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JacksonExports

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## wruck




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## NotAnotherHobby

Put the NATO on, have to say this is probably my fave.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walking

I've just accquired this oris classic date, however it came with a sporty leather strap that I don't like too much. The original leather strap is very nice but not affordable to me. Could you please suggest a good quality strap that goes well this watch (<50$)? Thanks.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Rainy day blues.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill_KS

Just try ebay.... u can lots of affordable strap there. 


walking said:


> I've just accquired this oris classic date, however it came with a sporty leather strap that I don't like too much. The original leather strap is very nice but not affordable to me. Could you please suggest a good quality strap that goes well this watch (<50$)? Thanks.


----------



## Sockeye

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## walking

Bill_KS said:


> Just try ebay.... u can lots of affordable strap there.


Ebay has ton of options and sometimes the images dont justify the quality. In addition, I want to get more ideas about style of straps that fit this watch. Thanks


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rokyking

Diabolic Coffee said:


> Rainy day blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the model for that one? I just picked one up from prestige time. Aquis grey with the tungsten bezel and orange markers. Looks similar. But I can't tell if your face is blue or grey. 


walking said:


> I've just accquired this oris classic date, however it came with a sporty leather strap that I don't like too much. The original leather strap is very nice but not affordable to me. Could you please suggest a good quality strap that goes well this watch (<50$)? Thanks.


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rokyking

WatchMedic said:


>


What model is this? I have never seen it before.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

rokyking said:


> What's the model for that one? I just picked one up from prestige time. Aquis grey with the tungsten bezel and orange markers. Looks similar. But I can't tell if your face is blue or grey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It's an LE called the Maldives. Dial is a blueish green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokyking

Diabolic Coffee said:


> It's an LE called the Maldives. Dial is a blueish green.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thanks! Man I saw some pictures after.googling. That's a great looking piece!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak

Just love staring at this beauty!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rokyking

carlhaluss said:


>


What model is yours?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Capo omega

My two favourite indulgences collecting and playing vinyl records and my Aquis Small Second 46mm


----------



## Jball1125

rokyking said:


> What model is yours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That is an Oris Sixty Five


----------



## bigdocmak

Strap change...so I can continue to wear her with a suit.


----------



## rick.rg2

Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## rosborn

bigdocmak said:


>


That is a GREAT looking watch!


----------



## bigdocmak

rosborn said:


> That is a GREAT looking watch!


Thank you sir. I've become very fond on it.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

On Fridays, we wear Oris.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbeyazca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker

On an Isofrane rubber strap. Not sure how I feel about it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## JRMARTINS

Spiker said:


> View attachment 8320210
> 
> 
> On an Isofrane rubber strap. Not sure how I feel about it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it looks good!


----------



## lferg

I've posted my Aquis before but every time I go for a period of time with our wearing it and I put it back on, it quick begins my favorite again.


----------



## Buchmann69

Spiker said:


> View attachment 8320210
> 
> 
> On an Isofrane rubber strap. Not sure how I feel about it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo!


----------



## rokyking

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker

Buchmann69 said:


> Great combo!
> View attachment 8324338
> 
> 
> View attachment 8324362
> 
> 
> View attachment 8324370


I see it on your and love it! I felt like maybe it was a bit to thick for it but then I have had it on NATO's for a long time. I'll be doing some serious pool time so I think I will leave it on and her used to it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak

Spiker said:


> View attachment 8320210
> 
> 
> On an Isofrane rubber strap. Not sure how I feel about it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think she looks sharp.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## watchmego3000

This one for the last week or so.


----------



## sticky

If ever a watch was likely to kick sand in your face it would be this one.


----------



## Spiker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## sticky

The little brother to yesterday's watch. Some "little" brother.


----------



## Mbeyazca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoranR

Rockin' the 65 today...but the pic was taken last Friday.


----------



## mitchjrj

Aquis Black as I wait for my cedar plank salmon to finish...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Mbeyazca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Williams

I've already posted this watch, but I can't resist another snap. I'm sitting down by the coast enjoying a coffee and some sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Scott

Not a diver! :-d


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thevenerablelars

Enjoying the Big Crown calibre 111.


----------



## carlhaluss

Thanks to a couple of thoughtful roommates, one of my favourite desserts!


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## govea

My new skin-diver - really a keeper


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## BriarAndBrine

Just got a new link so the watch is more comfortable all day long. After putting it on the bracelet, I took the time to sand out some scratches in the brushed SS sections.


----------



## Richqqqq

So nice I will say it twice. Really, really nice watch.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## govea

Oris 65 some blue and greyb-)


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redmadder

my very first oris... came yesterday :blush:


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

On Fridays....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zm1977

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

redmadder said:


> my very first oris... came yesterday :blush:


Gorgeous watch, isn't it? Congratulations!


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend

'65 for me too today.


----------



## rick.rg2

Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## TradeKraft

Oris Aquis


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

TradeKraft said:


> Oris Aquis


Great photo of a great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

rosborn said:


> Great photo of a great watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I really appreciate it. It's been one of my favorites.


----------



## Deegan42

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## tsteph12

Will wear this again today.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Buchmann69

Good morning








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbeyazca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Mbeyazca said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it just me or does the seconds hand stutter starting at :48?


----------



## Mbeyazca

I took the video using slow motion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Afternoon switch to the Aquis.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Mbeyazca said:


> I took the video using slow motion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I see - nice Divers Date.


----------



## pronstar

Back from Oris with a new bezel insert. Had planned on selling it, but it's singing to me again...so back into the rotation it goes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zm1977

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## BFRedrocks

My first Oris...love it!


----------



## mrl00fer




----------



## GoranR

Sitting in traffic shot!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

BFRedrocks said:


> My first Oris...love it!


Congratulations. That looks amazing! I was reading up on this model yesterday, all about the depth gauge. Enjoy it!


----------



## carlhaluss

mrl00fer said:


>


That mesh strap really suits the watch beautifully. Matter of fact, that particular strap looks like it was made for this watch.


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AARonBalakay

I really like how well that first picture highlights how domed the crystal is


----------



## picklepossy

This is such a great piece to own.


----------



## BFRedrocks

carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations. That looks amazing! I was reading up on this model yesterday, all about the depth gauge. Enjoy it!


It's an awesome watch and a great conversation piece. I compared it to my dive computer and was amazed at the depth accuracy. Thanks!


----------



## bigdocmak




----------



## therb3

Where did you obtain that strap from ?


----------



## bigdocmak

therb3 said:


> Where did you obtain that strap from ?


Gasgasbones

Carl makes a great product.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Mbeyazca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chocks86

Well, I finally received my first (actually second) Oris just minutes ago and I got to say it is absolutely stunning. I accidentally ordered the Big Crown Pro Pilot Day Date off of Amazon when I actually wanted the Date model. I didn't realize this until I received the Day Date in the mail on Tuesday and I opened it. I was confused and said to my fiancee, I didn't order this one, as I could immediately tell because of how large the Day Date is, but in fact I did order it. Whoops. So, I sent that one back and now have in my hands the Date model and I couldn't be happier. I still have to get the bracelet sized which I will do shortly. Unfortunately I don't think I am able to post pictures because my post count is to low.


----------



## JacksonExports

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## picklepossy

carlhaluss said:


>


Your really loving this watch with all the posts. I couldn't agree more. Wonderful piece to own. I really enjoy mine. Hope your doing well.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## chocks86

Here it is! Can't get enough of it. Sorry for the terrible photo.


----------



## flame2000

chocks86 said:


> Here it is! Can't get enough of it. Sorry for the terrible photo.
> View attachment 8475882


This is a very nice and affordable watch. I think the date are so much better executed than the IWC Mark XVIII. It just goes to show the effort Oris put into making this a better watch with a well place date window.


----------



## carlhaluss

picklepossy said:


> Your really loving this watch with all the posts. I couldn't agree more. Wonderful piece to own. I really enjoy mine. Hope your doing well.


Thanks. And you as well. At some point, I really think that I will get the stainless steel bracelet as well. I have ordered a leather strap for it from Worn & Wound, should arrive any day now. I wanted to wait a few months before getting the steel bracelet, as I want to be sure this watch is a keeper. Over the past 10 years or so, I have not had a single new watch that has made it to the first service before flipping! The Oris came at just the right time, as I simply cannot afford to keep up with this flipping craze any longer. But it sure has been a lot of fun.
Glad to see you enjoying your Divers Sixty-Five as well.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## govea

Really a great shot of a cool watch:-!


----------



## Buchmann69

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks. And you as well. At some point, I really think that I will get the stainless steel bracelet as well. I have ordered a leather strap for it from Worn & Wound, should arrive any day now. I wanted to wait a few months before getting the steel bracelet, as I want to be sure this watch is a keeper. Over the past 10 years or so, I have not had a single new watch that has made it to the first service before flipping! The Oris came at just the right time, as I simply cannot afford to keep up with this flipping craze any longer. But it sure has been a lot of fun.
> Glad to see you enjoying your Divers Sixty-Five as well.
> Cheers,
> Carl


Yes Carl! I'm with you there.

After its reveal at Basel 15, I couldn't wait to get mine. I ended paying a little more to get it as early as possible, and the excitement has not faded.

I like to rotate my watches around, but I'm always excited to wear the 65. I think the dial is so much fun, there's nothing like it compared to my other watches.

I've got your fabric strap, the black rubber tropic strap and the bracelet too, which I highly recommend.

Here's one of my favorite NATO combos from cincy straps:

















You take amazing photos of your 65 which I've been enjoying immensely! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Robotaz

It's crazy how this is almost a thread of one watch. Oris has a winner for sure.


----------



## ike773

picklepossy said:


>


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## picklepossy

ike773 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Spiker

In her elements








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Spiker said:


> In her elements
> View attachment 8492314
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup. Speak.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## RomeoT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

picklepossy said:


>


Man, I can see that I will need to get the stainless steel bracelet at some point. Every time I see your pics of it, makes me want one. I do like the beige textile strap as well, though, but it would be nice to change it once in a while. It really does amaze me what a fantastic job Oris has done with this watch, right down to the smallest details on the steel bracelet. I don't want to diss the other brands who also have excellent vintage reissues, but I simply feel that Oris has done the best job with this one. Every single strap or bracelet OEM just suits the watch perfectly.


----------



## picklepossy

Thanks Carl. The textile strap is top notch. Loving the bracelet and have the Oris rubber inbound. Highly recommend the bracelet. Just completes the watch in many ways. Like I have told a lot of people, Oris hit a home run with this piece.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Morning from Bakersfield CA 
65er on Nomos textile shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## rgb66rgb

Spiker said:


> In her elements
> View attachment 8492314


Now that is different! Nice piece.


----------



## rick.rg2

Sent from deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## yankeexpress

Tungsten


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ChronoSage

In my eyes, without doubt this is one of the best colour combination for the Aquis along with the Maldive LE...



yankeexpress said:


> Tungsten


----------



## therb3

Enjoying this on a sunny winter afternoon


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

ChronoSage said:


> In my eyes, without doubt this is one of the best colour combination for the Aquis along with the Maldive LE...












Could not agree more. My two faves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## warren_S5




----------



## Spiker

New NATO for today....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## watchdaddy1

picklepossy said:


>


nice, do you like the bracelet combo best?

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## picklepossy

watchdaddy1 said:


> nice, do you like the bracelet combo best?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Love it. Makes the watch. I have the textile strap that it came with and have the rubber inbound tomorrow. This watch is just awesome. Everything about it is perfect.


----------



## watchdaddy1

picklepossy said:


> Love it. Makes the watch. I have the textile strap that it came with and have the rubber inbound tomorrow. This watch is just awesome. Everything about it is perfect.


Set a great piece all around, I purchased mine with the text dial strap as well and still waiting for the rubber to arrive from Rob @ toppers, may have to look into getting a SS bracelet for it it looks great with that combo but I'm a strap guy most the time. I only keep a couple of watches on the bracelets.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## picklepossy

watchdaddy1 said:


> Set a great piece all around, I purchased mine with the text dial strap as well and still waiting for the rubber to arrive from Rob @ toppers, may have to look into getting a SS bracelet for it it looks great with that combo but I'm a strap guy most the time. I only keep a couple of watches on the bracelets.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


This is one of those watches that you definitely want the bracelet for. Just gives it that cool vintage retro vibe.


----------



## watchdaddy1

picklepossy said:


> This is one of those watches that you definitely want the bracelet for. Just gives it that cool vintage retro vibe.


Does the bracelet use the curved spring-bars that were supplied w/ my 65? or straight ?


----------



## ChronoSage




----------



## picklepossy

watchdaddy1 said:


> Does the bracelet use the curved spring-bars that were supplied w/ my 65? or straight ?


It's comes with straight.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy

Got it on the Oris rubber and it's not leaving my wrist. WOW.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## rfortson

Black and tan for me. Loving this thing!




























Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker

For those with the tropic rubber, anyone have a smaller wrist? Mine is about 6.75" and I'm wondering if the rubber strap is so long that there is a lot of strap past the buckle when closed? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Spiker said:


> For those with the tropic rubber, anyone have a smaller wrist? Mine is about 6.75" and I'm wondering if the rubber strap is so long that there is a lot of strap past the buckle when closed? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine is 6.75" as well. I tried on the tropic strap last night and it's long, but I don't think it would bother me. It's supposed to be that way and I just mark it up to being a characteristic of the watch. I guess the kicker would be if the keeper didn't do a good job of holding the end, but I didn't see any reason it should be that way.

The rubber strap is very soft/pliable and should be very comfortable. I went with the cloth strap mainly for a different look while getting the same waterproof functionality.


----------



## Spiker

rfortson said:


> Mine is 6.75" as well. I tried on the tropic strap last night and it's long, but I don't think it would bother me. It's supposed to be that way and I just mark it up to being a characteristic of the watch. I guess the kicker would be if the keeper didn't do a good job of holding the end, but I didn't see any reason it should be that way.
> 
> The rubber strap is very soft/pliable and should be very comfortable. I went with the cloth strap mainly for a different look while getting the same waterproof functionality.


Thanks for the input!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Spiker

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 8534890


Love this! Is it a Frank Sinatra edition?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

I have never seen a thread with more pics of one watch model. Even those with lots of Speedy pics. Not a complaint, but a happy observation. I have certainly never seen, nor enjoyed, a watch as much:







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## govea

A real keeper who will not leaveb-)


----------



## JacksonExports

All these 65ers have made me pull the trigger. I just hope it's not too small as some have reported. I have a 7.25 in wrist and have had other 40mm watches, so here's hoping 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy

JacksonExports said:


> All these 65ers have made me pull the trigger. I just hope it's not too small as some have reported. I have a 7.25 in wrist and have had other 40mm watches, so here's hoping
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I have the exact same wrist size and the fit is perfect. I was concerned at first but when I tried it on I bought it right away. It came with the textile strap and now I have the bracelet and the tropic rubber which is just amazing.


----------



## JacksonExports

picklepossy said:


> I have the exact same wrist size and the fit is perfect. I was concerned at first but when I tried it on I bought it right away. It came with the textile strap and now I have the bracelet and the tropic rubber which is just amazing.


I hope so, it's landing tomorrow so I'll kno soon enough

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Depth Gauge chrono today


----------



## OmegaDP

One of my favourite watches in my collection. A great Oris!


----------



## carlhaluss

JacksonExports said:


> All these 65ers have made me pull the trigger. I just hope it's not too small as some have reported. I have a 7.25 in wrist and have had other 40mm watches, so here's hoping
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


My wrist is 7.5in, and I find it to be a perfect size. Normally, for a vintage piece, I would prefer even smaller. The original was 36mm. However, this size just works perfectly and still allows the watch to retain it's vintage appeal. The screwed down large crown, without crown guards, is just perfect as well, also the way it protrudes slightly from the edge of the case.

Rarely, if ever, have I had a watch on which I would change nothing. I believe it is just perfect as it is. Even though I am not a big fan of having a date function, there is nothing I can find to fault with the way Oris has done this one.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JacksonExports

Well here it is, and although I think it is a little small, I believe it is growing on me










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports

A quick question for 65 owners, do you use regular straight springbars for your non nato straps or can you get those curved ones in alternate straps?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

JacksonExports said:


> A quick question for 65 owners, do you use regular straight springbars for your non nato straps or can you get those curved ones in alternate straps?


I use standard straight springbars.


----------



## sticky

It looks beautiful but it still feels like I'm wearing an anvil on my weedy wrist.


----------



## watchmego3000

Added a half-link this morning, weather getting hotter and just needed a mm or two. After almost 4 years of ownership I finally had the joy of adjusting the bracelet. The fact that it even came with (not one but two) half-links is wonderful, but then the simplicity and precision of the bracelet screws just made this task a total pleasure. There's a reason this watch has lasted through countless flips and is still part of my now tiny "collection". Best dive watch for the money, and I dare anyone to prove me wrong!


----------



## Richqqqq

Spiker said:


> For those with the tropic rubber, anyone have a smaller wrist? Mine is about 6.75" and I'm wondering if the rubber strap is so long that there is a lot of strap past the buckle when closed? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My wrist is also 6.75 + I find the strap to be just slightly long. But the keeper stays nicely in place, so it is not an issue.


----------



## oriseek

Oris Williams F1 Chronograph Limited


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

New shoes for my Maldives.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Can't get it off my wrist










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Diabolic Coffee said:


> New shoes for my Maldives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That is a nice, bold strap and it suits the watch perfectly. Many congratulations!


----------



## carlhaluss

The leather strap from Worn & Wound arrived today, Model 1 Horween - Olive. Glad I went with that colour to change things up a bit, and it works better than I thought. The strap is excellent quality, very soft, pliable and comfortable even though it is 5mm thick. I am very pleased with the brushed tang buckle as well, and the wide leather keeper in Russet does add a nice touch:













Cheers,
Carl


----------



## watchmego3000

5:16am









2:00pm









3:20pm









7:53pm


----------



## GoranR

I've had this just over a month now and while I thought it was too small I can't seem to go a day without wearing it! Freaking love it!


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## rfortson

carlhaluss said:


> The leather strap from Worn & Wound arrived today, Model 1 Horween - Olive. Glad I went with that colour to change things up a bit, and it works better than I thought. The strap is excellent quality, very soft, pliable and comfortable even though it is 5mm thick. I am very pleased with the brushed tang buckle as well, and the wide leather keeper in Russet does add a nice touch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Man, you're giving that thing the full workout! Let's see, you have the OEM khaki strap, the OEM bracelet, and now this W&W strap. Anything else?

I'm planning on picking up the bracelet and tropic strap. I'm considering the black NATO as well. So many options, so few wrists....


----------



## rfortson

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

rfortson said:


> Man, you're giving that thing the full workout! Let's see, you have the OEM khaki strap, the OEM bracelet, and now this W&W strap. Anything else?
> 
> I'm planning on picking up the bracelet and tropic strap. I'm considering the black NATO as well. So many options, so few wrists....


Well, I am done for now. I didn't expect the AD to have the steel bracelet in stock, so I was going to postpone it. I had already ordered the leather strap when I saw the bracelet on Saturday. Although I had the new strap on yesterday, the bracelet is back on today. I rather doubt that the bracelet will come off soon. I really like the OEM khaki just about as much.


----------



## carlhaluss

rfortson said:


> Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


I really do love that OEM khaki! Even better than the leather strap that I just got. I think the leather strap will tried on my Speedy, as it's the same lug width.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## GriffonSec

New Oris owner here with today's arrival ~ A new to me Titan 300m Chronograph on rubber strap. Have a bracelet on order. Blown away with this, I wonder why it took so long to jump in with Oris. My first auto chrono, and most likely a keeper.

Oris Cell Pic (1 of 1) by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


----------



## Buchmann69

Last night















Today















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## picklepossy

65 is finally getting a break. This arrived yesterday. Just beautiful and the blue is truly amazing.


----------



## GriffonSec

Loving this, even on rubber strap (which I normally despise)

Oris Cell Pic 2 (1 of 1) by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


----------



## bigdocmak




----------



## Diabolic Coffee

A beautiful day in the neighborhood.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JonS1967

Haven't worn this in a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAnotherHobby

carlhaluss said:


> My wrist is 7.5in, and I find it to be a perfect size. Normally, for a vintage piece, I would prefer even smaller. The original was 36mm. However, this size just works perfectly and still allows the watch to retain it's vintage appeal. The screwed down large crown, without crown guards, is just perfect as well, also the way it protrudes slightly from the edge of the case.
> 
> Rarely, if ever, have I had a watch on which I would change nothing. I believe it is just perfect as it is. Even though I am not a big fan of having a date function, there is nothing I can find to fault with the way Oris has done this one.


Great size really. I love mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90

A little late in the day but I've been admiring her all evening!


----------



## rosborn

JonS1967 said:


> Haven't worn this in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVE THAT WATCH!!! I just wish it came in a larger size (43/44mm)


----------



## Fitzer

This beast today


----------



## watchmego3000

Ridin' the pine.


----------



## endotreated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigris

Relaxing On the verandah


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## grantb

popular watch I guess


----------



## yankeexpress

grantb said:


> popular watch I guess
> View attachment 8638418


Very!


----------



## rfortson

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Berwolf




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## md101010

endotreated said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great combination with that strap! AMAZING!!!!


----------



## endotreated

md101010 said:


> What a great combination with that strap! AMAZING!!!!


Thanks! I feel it works great too!


----------



## RomeoT

Just got this!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern

Just picked up my first Oris and I absolutely love it.
Cheers,
Pat


----------



## therb3

The force has made it out on this winter day


----------



## Vinamis_1955

Oris frog jumping contest today !


----------



## rfortson

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli

Wearing this Oris Big Crown Complication Moon. I will have a 8 hour shift with my partner John and the weekend will be mine, all mine. HAGW everyone !  !  !


----------



## Stromboli

How is this one. I like its refinement. HAGW everyone.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## endotreated




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## therb3

Another full day of events with this stealth Oris.
I have to say the lume is something else.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## WGC_Hsv

Just put on a black/red polyurethane strap from da Luca. Looks pretty good against the red accent on the crown! Also a macro shot through the back of the case.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Bracelet back on























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

Doesn't get enough wrist time- but still one of my favorites.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## GoranR

Thought I'd give the 65 a break and have gone back to this beauty!


----------



## rfortson

Sixty Five



















Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## chrusp




----------



## sticky

Pity the lume is poor as it looks the biz in daylight.


----------



## braith7

Not mine (yet) and only for a minute or two, but today I got to wear this bad boy  -



Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Jayded

Nice to meet everyone! I'm new to the forum and my first automatic I've gotten is my Oris Artix Complication pictured below


----------



## Bart S




----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Made it to vacation. Took this guy with me to meet Aunt Sally.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90

Jayded said:


> Nice to meet everyone! I'm new to the forum and my first automatic I've gotten is my Oris Artix Complication pictured below
> 
> View attachment 8755978


Welcome! She's a beauty, enjoy it! Fair warning, this may not be your last!


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

rockmastermike said:


>


Excellent photo! Especially shows beautiful contrast with that great textile strap.


----------



## Mbeyazca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

carlhaluss said:


> Excellent photo! Especially shows beautiful contrast with that great textile strap.


Thank you!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Fellows

40mm Aquis with a matte charcoal strap from Aaron @ Combat Straps


----------



## rosborn

Fellows said:


> 40mm Aquis with a matte charcoal strap from Aaron @ Combat Straps
> View attachment 8786490


Please tell me what strap that is.


----------



## William Ayin

rosborn said:


> Please tell me what strap that is.


"_matte charcoal strap from Aaron @ Combat Straps"_


----------



## Fellows

William Ayin said:


> "_matte charcoal strap from Aaron @ Combat Straps"_


How did you know!?

In all seriousness, I do really enjoy the new band, though Oris' OEM bracelet is still excellent. Here's another pic of the leather band:


----------



## GriffonSec

oris cell bracelt (1 of 1) by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Today was a good day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capo omega

Beautiful piece, just ordered a silicone strap for mine.

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using Tapatalk


----------



## govea

Oris Divers Sixty-Five Deauville this time in black and white...


----------



## chocks86

This photo wasn't taken today but it is the first chance I have had to get a photo of my watch from my wedding day almost two weeks ago.


----------



## William Ayin

chocks86 said:


> This photo wasn't taken today but it is the first chance I have had to get a photo of my watch from my wedding day almost two weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 8816034


Great photos and congrats!


----------



## Squeezealexio

Fellows said:


> How did you know!?
> 
> In all seriousness, I do really enjoy the new band, though Oris' OEM bracelet is still excellent. Here's another pic of the leather band:
> View attachment 8787626


this looks awesome


----------



## kjetil_s

chrusp said:


> View attachment 8744514
> 
> View attachment 8744506
> 
> View attachment 8744522


Good day! 
I just ordered this watch on a rubber strap, and wondered where you got this strap?

Great combo!

Regards 
Kjetil

⌚


----------



## sticky

Surprisingly light for 49mm.


----------



## rosborn

kjetil_s said:


> Good day!
> I just ordered this watch on a rubber strap, and wondered where you got this strap?
> 
> Great combo!
> 
> Regards
> Kjetil
> 
> ⌚


google Combat Straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sxgt

Quick shot of Oris Propilot Chrono GMT


----------



## carlhaluss

Sxgt said:


> Quick shot of Oris Propilot Chrono GMT
> 
> View attachment 8843354


It's a beauty. Saw one at the AD recently. A lot of things I really like about the dial, especially where the date is placed, and also how the subdials don't intrude. Instead, they are slightly overwritten with the arabics but are still perfectly readable. The workmanship on case, dial and that strap are all excellent.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## matthew11v25




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## georgy

Depth Gauge... While driving...









And preparing...









For the bottom floor...









Then back home...









Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

Great pics, Georgy. Where was the dive? I'm jealous...


----------



## georgy

Fellows said:


> Great pics, Georgy. Where was the dive? I'm jealous...
> 
> View attachment 8867338


Batangas, Philippines


georgy said:


> Depth Gauge... While driving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And preparing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the bottom floor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then back home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## mato123

Today on leather strap.


----------



## DanielThum

Just get it today... 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime




----------



## rockmastermike

Oris 65 on vintage leather


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Thinking of buying a metal bracelet for this. Anyone know the cost for one?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Going by the state of my Titan bracelet you'd think I drove a tank for a living rather than a computer.


----------



## dsgrnmcm

Just arrived, not sure if it's genuine. Also it winds backwards to set time and to wind up??

Put it straight on to a G10.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Divers Sixty-Five


----------



## oris-fan

sixty five


----------



## oris-fan

thanks to the kind folks at Topper Jewelers


----------



## rosborn

sticky said:


> Going by the state of my Titan bracelet you'd think I drove a tank for a living rather than a computer.
> 
> View attachment 8882290


Sometimes working on a computer can be tough stuff. I mean gigabytes and terrabytes are rough hombres. Lots of heavy lifting. Your Oris just shows it's more than up to the task.

I love your watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## watchdaddy1

_After a 6 mo wait the OEM rubber finally arrived_


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

watchdaddy1 said:


> _After a 6 mo wait the OEM rubber finally arrived_


That looks great. Must admit, I do think the dial looks best on a black rubber or textile strap. Mine came with the beige textile strap, and I also have the steel bracelet. I think that black contrasts best with the accents on the dial, though.


----------



## watchdaddy1

carlhaluss said:


> That looks great. Must admit, I do think the dial looks best on a black rubber or textile strap. Mine came with the beige textile strap, and I also have the steel bracelet. I think that black contrasts best with the accents on the dial, though.


yep I usually wear it on my Nomos ahoi atlantik textile.










I purchased mine on the tan nato but included in the sale, Rob from toppers jewelry included the OEM rubber when it came in.
I want the bracelet as well

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Bigjule111

heading to wildwood with newly acquired bc4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Sam-e




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rockin'ron

My Oris 65 on a Gray Tactical Strap!!!


----------



## jcar79




----------



## Outdooradventurer

Day Date got a strap upgrade from Combat Straps!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoranR

Post a few more photos please Outdooradventurer....love the strap and want to see more views of it please!


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Marlins9703

The Aquis Diver with bezel bracelet.b-)


----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DanielThum




----------



## DummySmacks

'65.


----------



## oris-fan

aquis thanks again to the kind folks at Topper Jewelers


----------



## kuetipp

Just received from another forum member and I am loving it! Great proportions


----------



## georgy

Carlos Coste Cenote Series LE










Cheers.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielThum

It's not a sin to get knocked down, It's a sin to stay down


----------



## rosborn

georgy said:


> Carlos Coste Cenote Series LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Wait a minute...? Oris makes other watches than the 65 and its variants? Who knew? LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## xtianyves

Long time lurker first time poster. Just got my second Oris the other day: the 40mm Aquis with tungsten bezel and grey dial:


----------



## Chris Hohne

Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing - great looking Oris.

Chris


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## cmiguel

Sharing my Artix GT Day Date


----------



## ER05

Saturday









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## carlhaluss

xtianyves said:


> Long time lurker first time poster. Just got my second Oris the other day: the 40mm Aquis with tungsten bezel and grey dial:
> View attachment 8965489


Welcome to the forum. That is a beautiful piece! And the perfect size as well, in my opinion.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rashshane

Hi everyone! Long time reader but recently joined the forums! Here is my Oris aquis date. One of the few watches in my collection. Quality is exceptional in this price range. TGV on YouTube already made me spend so much money! Haha!


----------



## bigdocmak




----------



## Mbeyazca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandy

Stunning my friend. The first time I saw one of these online I thought, wow, how beautifully executed that is. I love it.



carlhaluss said:


> My first Oris. Went down to local AD last week, to finally see one of these in real life. It took me all of 3 minutes to decide to purchase this Divers Sixty-Five. I am even more happy with this watch than I thought I would be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Buchmann's wrist shots with the metal bracelet, I might actually consider getting one at a later date.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Outdooradventurer

GoranR said:


> Post a few more photos please Outdooradventurer....love the strap and want to see more views of it please!


Sorry GoranR, didn't see this till now. But here's some more views for your viewing pleasure! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew11v25

Oris 65 helping out with a weekend project


----------



## parsig9

All these 65 pics are killing me. I have to have one of these.


----------



## rosborn

carlhaluss said:


>


Fantastic photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlins9703

Carl from GasGasBones comes through! Love this great strap!


----------



## DanielThum

New Shoes for my Oris...


----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown Pointer Date.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdocmak

Marlins9703 said:


> Carl from GasGasBones comes through! Love this great strap!


Looks great! Nice pick up.


----------



## JonS1967

Another Big Crown Pointer day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## patton250

I just picked this up today. My first.


----------



## Takvorian

Got this beauty yesterday, a BC ProPilot Cal. 111


----------



## jjvd21

Oris Hawker Hunter Swiss Team LE 46mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdooradventurer

jjvd21 said:


> Oris Hawker Hunter Swiss Team LE 46mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that strap? Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoranR

Takvorian said:


> View attachment 9007265
> 
> 
> Got this beauty yesterday, a BC ProPilot Cal. 111


Gorgeous watch....Congrats!!!


----------



## jjvd21

Outdooradventurer said:


> Where did you get that strap? Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


23mm Luminox Actama Sand with grey stitching and rivets. Matches the case exactly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

At the beach. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takvorian

My Carl Brashear starts to develop some patina...


----------



## govea

Oris 65


----------



## bbselement

My first Oris and I couldn't be happier


----------



## braith7

bbselement said:


> My first Oris and I couldn't be happier
> 
> View attachment 9031985


Thats a good choice. Congrats 👍

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Takvorian said:


> View attachment 9007265
> 
> 
> Got this beauty yesterday, a BC ProPilot Cal. 111


Congratulations on that beauty. I saw one today at my AD. I missed it in the display case, though, has the one they have has got a grey leather croco strap, which really doesn't afford a contrast with the silver dial it has. Much prefer the darker dial like yours. I like your textile strap, I think it really suits the watch the best. Craftsmaship on the entire watch is second-to-none, and the beautiful movement fills the case very nicely.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TradeKraft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Another 65! Love this, and so does my daughter.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

RomeoT said:


> Another 65! Love this, and so does my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like your 65 has found its new owner!


----------



## watchmego3000

TradeKraft said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Limo?


----------



## TradeKraft

daschlag said:


> Limo?


Yeah, we did a family dinner and no one wanted to drive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## govea

Oris Divers Sixty-Five on Sunday-strap...


----------



## rfortson

My Divers Sixty Five has been running less than +1 s/d. Not too shabby. 



















Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Back on the (very nicely made) bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beben

*AQUIS* *orange* marker using custom rally-strap


----------



## whoa

Aquis










/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## rockmastermike

green grass below and white clouds above. Oris 65 on summer NATO #lifeisgood


----------



## georgy

BC4









Cheers.


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## georgy

Cheers.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## xtianyves

bbselement said:


> My first Oris and I couldn't be happier
> 
> View attachment 9031985


Congrats! Did you pick up the bracelet as well?


----------



## xtianyves

Out with my two boys and my Oris Williams F1 Chronograph today:


----------



## xtianyves

Sorry about double image post. Internet connection dropped while trying to post from my phone =(.


----------



## therb3

Out and about.


----------



## nilsdirke

Anyone with experience of strap changing on their aquis?


----------



## georgy

Cheers.


----------



## Robotaz

nilsdirke said:


> Anyone with experience of strap changing on their aquis?


You mean finding straps to fit?


----------



## braith7

georgy said:


> Cheers.


I just saw one of these in a local store last week - yours is the first Ive seen out in the wild. Looks great (gotta wear it on the 21st I guess 😀)

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## braith7

nilsdirke said:


> Anyone with experience of strap changing on their aquis?


Two screwdrivers, one on each side. Use one to stabilize the bar and use the other to unscrew the screw.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## georgy

braith7 said:


> I just saw one of these in a local store last week - yours is the first Ive seen out in the wild. Looks great (gotta wear it on the 21st I guess 😀)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I got that watch 5 years ago... And it's limited to 500 pcs. only.... Better spread the news that there is one out there in your place... Cheers.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## braith7

georgy said:


> I got that watch 5 years ago... And it's limited to 500 pcs. only.... Better spread the news that there is one out there in your place... Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Discussion about it over the road - http://www.friendsoforis.com/forum/...i-looking-at-here/page__pid__88132#entry88132

It would be great to hear your take / mini review ?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini

A 32mm vintage for today :


----------



## georgy

braith7 said:


> Discussion about it over the road - http://www.friendsoforis.com/forum/...i-looking-at-here/page__pid__88132#entry88132
> 
> It would be great to hear your take / mini review ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I haven't registered on that forum...
And I will...

Cheers.


----------



## georgy

tinitini said:


> A 32mm vintage for today :


Nice watch!


----------



## 74notserpp

My GBR II says g'day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement

xtianyves said:


> Congrats! Did you pick up the bracelet as well?


Sorry for the late reply! Not yet, I've been thinking about it. I got both the blue and black fabric straps and the rubber strap, I used to be 100% bracelet, but I'm in a post-bracelet phase now


----------



## DanielThum

She looks great today with her new shoes..


----------



## Engineergearworx

Oris Air Racing IV
It's for sale by the way. PM/Email me if interested.


----------



## Chris Hohne

I felt like going with the bronze dial today.









Chris


----------



## cfw

My first modern Oris and I must say its really impressive









Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

My BC3 with a Margarita.


----------



## craigmorin4555

74notserpp said:


> My GBR II says g'day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine days hi









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbeyazca

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## armandob

Enjoying pre-Labor Day Weekend at the beach









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.




----------



## AC419

Finally figured out how to upload photos in the correct direction rotation..

Anyhoo Oris ProPilot AirRacing V

I love this watch


----------



## bazza.

Better shot


----------



## cmiguel




----------



## TimeOffBlue




----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## carlhaluss

Got this back today, had to take it in for a minor repair. Wonderful to have it back on my wrist again after two weeks:


----------



## bigdocmak

Almost let this beauty go before its time. Whew.


----------



## ScopinBill

Aquis 43 in all of its monochromatic beauty.









Pardon the dust!


----------



## joepac

Oris Chronoris and Pineapple Mimosa at brunch with the wife and kids this fine Sunday Morning










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueboost




----------



## JonS1967

joepac said:


> Oris Chronoris and Pineapple Mimosa at brunch with the wife and kids this fine Sunday Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Seriously cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## joepac

carlhaluss said:


>


Nice Oris??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

joepac said:


> Nice Oris?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Sorry, guys. Realize I posted this in the wrong forum!:-s


----------



## joepac

It was a very nice GS though! 


carlhaluss said:


> Sorry, guys. Realize I posted this in the wrong forum!:-s


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigstein09




----------



## TradeKraft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

Blueboost said:


>


Great Aquis, my favorite color combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill

TradeKraft said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome pic!


----------



## TradeKraft

ScopinBill said:


> Awesome pic!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stylus

New strap!


----------



## philskywalker

Depth Gauge chrono


----------



## craigmorin4555

new to me TT1
Day date

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

stylus said:


> New strap!
> 
> View attachment 9270690


Looks great! Very nice combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hengkyganda

Best bud :-!


----------



## dukembla

Sixty-five gets about 65% of my wrist time.


----------



## bbselement

dukembla said:


> Sixty-five gets about 65% of my wrist time.


Nice!

Probably 75% for me.


----------



## metalgear




----------



## Steppy




----------



## craigmorin4555

pretty sure it's my new daily

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguel

Got a new strap for my Artix GT


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Pun

Steppy said:


>


Would you please tell me your wrist size. It fits so well on your wrist. And the fabric strap is very cool too. Great pics BTW.


----------



## Steppy

Bhakt said:


> Would you please tell me your wrist size. It fits so well on your wrist. And the fabric strap is very cool too. Great pics BTW.


Wrist size is around 7 inches. The strap is weathered canvas from Drew straps, cheers


----------



## Steppy




----------



## UofRSpider

georgy said:


> Cheers.


What model is this? Wow. Beautiful Oris.


----------



## UofRSpider

cmiguel said:


> Got a new strap for my Artix GT


Very nice. I used to wear a similar strap with my two-tone DateJust. Looked great.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

The BC3 with some charged Lume


----------



## Watchomatic

Joining the Oris family.  
I'm so happy with the watch, it's my first non entry level watch, and it ticks all the boxes.
Just beautiful!









Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic

First time using Tapatalk... Picture not vertical... Argh

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## therb3




----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgy

UofRSpider said:


> What model is this? Wow. Beautiful Oris.


Oris RAID LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdaclarke

UofRSpider said:


> What model is this? Wow. Beautiful Oris.


That is an amazing watch!!! Which model is it?


----------



## UofRSpider

They said it was an Oris RAID LE


----------



## UofRSpider

Simple and classy!


----------



## Tony N




----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Chi-Town

Love the lume shot! I've been eyeing a 1965 and might pull the trigger soon.


----------



## jcar79




----------



## Topspin917

Can't seem to take the 65 off my wrist. Great design, perfect size, and incredible accuracy!


----------



## Steppy




----------



## camb66




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## tjhillfan




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## Pun

Just got my first Oris Carl Brashear bronze


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## PatjeB

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kjetil_s

First Oris arrived yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## sticky

If you look at the 4:30 mark you can see where the chimps in the SC were good enough to leave me a complimentary spec of dust under the crystal when it went in for repair work.


----------



## kjetil_s

Toolwatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Topspin917 said:


> View attachment 9516474


Looks fantastic on the mesh!


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## sunofapun

Wearing this bad boy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Jouni Siren

Two weeks old Bronze Oris. At first it was way too shiny to my taste, but it's already getting darker and darker - it is going to be interesting to follow this process.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konkret

Hello!

I just bought my first automatic watch yesterday and I went with the Oris Aquis Date 40mm Black! I could not have been happier with this watch! Been searching for a watch to commemorate my university years as well as my first real job.


----------



## JonS1967

chrusp said:


> Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


Beautiful! Don't see many of these. I love mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Konkret said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just bought my first automatic watch yesterday and I went with the Oris Aquis Date 40mm Black! I could not have been happier with this watch! Been searching for a watch to commemorate my university years as well as my first real job.
> 
> View attachment 9565490
> View attachment 9565498
> View attachment 9565506
> View attachment 9565514


Congratulations on the graduation, the job and the watch. The Oris make great, well-built divers. That one looks great on your wrist as well, and fits well with casual or business wear. Enjoy it!


----------



## bundaberg

My beautiful Big Crown Pointer Date. Change the strap to aftermarket strap from Hirsch Grand Duke.


----------



## JonS1967

Seeing all these beautiful Big Crowns inspired me to wear mine today. Have a great Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony N




----------



## petalz

Diabolic Coffee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that helium valve or just LE logo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Helium valve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Picked this up yesterday morning from Topper Jewelers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

fogbound said:


> Picked this up yesterday morning from Topper Jewelers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice picture! Liking this more and more! Congratulations

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## chrusp

monday Morning









Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## colonelpurple

New super cool Aquis Date. My first Oris. Love it, and so do folk I show it to ....


----------



## Danny T




----------



## Earl Grey

ProPilot Date on Stowa strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas Frey




----------



## Furball




----------



## Furball




----------



## climbsmountains86

Konkret said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just bought my first automatic watch yesterday and I went with the Oris Aquis Date 40mm Black! I could not have been happier with this watch! Been searching for a watch to commemorate my university years as well as my first real job.
> 
> View attachment 9565490
> View attachment 9565498
> View attachment 9565506
> View attachment 9565514


That a winner, keen to pick one up myself. Can I ask where you got it from? My understanding is the 40mm size is discontinued...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dscustoms

In case someone is looking to this thread for ideas, you must buy one.


----------



## Fookus

Aquis 43 black


----------



## yankeexpress

So striking looking in the flesh, it is tricky to photograph to bring out the real.....


----------



## therb3

dscustoms said:


> View attachment 9622666
> 
> 
> In case someone is looking to this thread for ideas, you must buy one.


After seeing this deciding if I should change mine to the rubber strap


----------



## Furball

Aquis and my back 'yard'


----------



## Furball

Konkret said:


> Hello!I just bought my first automatic watch yesterday and I went with the Oris Aquis Date 40mm Black! I could not have been happier with this watch! Been searching for a watch to commemorate my university years as well as my first real job.


Congrats! It looks great. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Fookus




----------



## dscustoms

therb3 said:


> After seeing this deciding if I should change mine to the rubber strap


I'm liking the rubber strap, anything with the quick clasp is nice at the end of a day. Plus, the double links to use the nato strap seem slightly hinky to me.


----------



## Furball




----------



## JonS1967

Furball said:


> View attachment 9633802


Awesome! Love the watch and the photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitzer

BC3 divers regulator today


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

It's Friday. Enough said.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

Spyderco Sage


----------



## whoa

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Everman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Topspin917

Divers 65 on a sunny but cool Saturday morning.


----------



## Outdooradventurer

Not going to pretend I own this but it was fun to test drive. Oris ProPilot and the BMW i8 make a good pair!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

Everman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great on the orange strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Was joined by my BC3 yesterday. The watch has one of my favorite finish features--the combination of a polished side of the bezel and brushed top surface.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjetil_s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitzer

Classic worldtimer in blue today


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

A slightly sideways (need to remember to rotate the image before I upload...) Aquis Titan Chrono on a new bracelet.


----------



## Cybotron

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Everman

Cybotron said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Lookin good! Love how light reflects from all the distinct finishes and shades of black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbselement

Finally got the bracelet for my favorite watch


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

bbselement said:


> Finally got the bracelet for my favorite watch
> 
> View attachment 9708306


That watch has totally taken my heart over the past few days... I think I'll likely be selling off any 'sub-like' watches I own and getting that one to replace the herd.


----------



## T-hunter

My GBR, a gift from my bride almost 5 yrs. ago.


----------



## Pun

My Oris bronze today


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## camb66




----------



## KJParlay

I like to mess with photo editor a little bit.


----------



## JRMARTINS

Cybotron said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The El Hierro is amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adbfox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Buchmann69

Yesterday








Today








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Cybotron

Buchmann69 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 9723506
> 
> 
> Today
> View attachment 9723514
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Damn. That 1st combo is the best. Very nice my friend. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Buchmann69

Cybotron said:


> Damn. That 1st combo is the best. Very nice my friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. The perlon is ultimate comfort and ultimate size flexibility

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## carlhaluss

I definitely do not spend enough time with this watch:


----------



## Barge

*Big crown pro pilot 10 day*
View attachment DSC_6771.jpg


----------



## carlhaluss

Barge said:


> *Big crown pro pilot 10 day*
> View attachment 9727346


That really is a beauty!


----------



## Furball

25 or 6 to 4


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## kuetipp

This seems to be getting more and more wrist time


----------



## Lucabrasi78

Picked up this one recently. Very much me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

Unwinding with my Oris and a Mai Tai.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Fitzer

Full Steel Worldtimer in the office


----------



## adobosunrise




----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

New to me TT1 titanium lume dial 300m.
Oris collection continues to expand.


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo




----------



## Fitzer

XXL chrono today


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## WichitaViajero

Great shots!



carlhaluss said:


>


----------



## itsajobar

I want to get one of these so bad...



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

The lume shines mainly in the gloom


----------



## Furball

Aquis lume haiku -

Watching a movie
Look to see what time it is
Hey, turn that thing down!


----------



## bisho78

I have an oris aquis. Post pics shortly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Scott

Here is my Big Crown ProPilot Day Date on my Rickenbacker 4004 Laredo in Snowglo. Sorry the watch was not set correctly when I made the photograph this morning but I did not want the second hand sweeping, nor have the crown pulled out.

(I alternate between it and my Artix GT Chronograph monthly, I just pulled the PP out this morning).


----------



## Khoi Nguyen

Got this one on today:










Oris Big Crown Pointer Date 7543 (acrylic) on a 7-inch wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex

Sent from my Z10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitzer




----------



## FIGGOAT

Aquis small second / date. Just aquired from a member here on WUS... So happy.


----------



## Fitzer

Chronoris GP '70


----------



## JonS1967

Fitzer said:


> Chronoris GP '70


This is one seriously hot watch !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz

My newest arrival. I didn't particularly want to get another 42mm black dialled dive watch, so when this one appeared on the market, I was hooked;


----------



## camb66

teeritz said:


> My newest arrival. I didn't particularly want to get another 42mm black dialled dive watch, so when this one appeared on the market, I was hooked;


Welcome to the Oris 65 club T.


----------



## teeritz

camb66 said:


> Welcome to the Oris 65 club T.


Thanks, Cam. It's a great watch, and as far as re-editions go, Oris tend to be right on the money. I must say I like most of their ranges these days.


----------



## sticky

BC3


----------



## WatchNut22

Vintage Oris Diver.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitzer

sticky said:


> BC3


BC3+ I believe


----------



## JonS1967

WatchNut22 said:


> Vintage Oris Diver.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79




----------



## Furball




----------



## Fookus




----------



## rockmastermike

Vote today, America!


----------



## intelops




----------



## watchdaddy1

Top of the morning gentleman. Been a minute since Iv'e strapped this on...



Now get out & vote America



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Chrono_Man

My amazing Artix GT Chrono, such a beautiful piece. I find it takes some inspiration from the Speedy Pro...


----------



## Chrono_Man

My amazing Artix GT Chrono, such a beautiful piece. I find it takes some inspiration from the Speedy Pro...
View attachment 9872690


----------



## Chrono_Man

and the caseback...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

ProPilot on Rios 1931 Typhoon


----------



## JonS1967

Chrono_Man said:


> My amazing Artix GT Chrono, such a beautiful piece. I find it takes some inspiration from the Speedy Pro...
> View attachment 9872690


Very nice! Do you focus your collection on Chronographs as your screen name suggests?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445

HTC One X9


----------



## Sarel

Earl Grey said:


> ProPilot on Rios 1931 Typhoon
> 
> View attachment 9876330


 hi where did you get the strap from ?


----------



## Fitzer




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono_Man




----------



## Fitzer

The first Oris I ever owned, about 1986 I think, and I still have it as you can see


----------



## bbselement




----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## JonS1967

chrusp said:


> Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


Your picture really highlights the beauty of this model. Is the strap aftermarket or OEM?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

thanks
this is a strap that watch came with
but i will change it to more retro style

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Wolfy1909

Oris Artelier Comlication 2014. I love this piece!


----------



## ten13th

My first Oris, brought 20yrs ago. Had a complete overhaul couple years ago. Now it's enjoying the easy life of sitting in watch box. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## svanek

I've been reading about Oris for several weeks and made my first purchase today. I took the husband along and told him to pick one for himself. We are so excited about our first Oris purchase! 

This forum was a big part of the research before purchase.


----------



## seikojunkie

I've had this for a couple months and my eyes light up every time I put in on...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac

Sitting at a red light, earlier today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiespijn

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UofRSpider

Just wearing my beloved 38mm Hunter. Don't see many of these around. I love the simplicity of this design.


----------



## Fookus




----------



## rockmastermike

Oris 65 in the sunset


----------



## nordwulf

New arrival, happy to have an Oris back in the collection. 41mm with 20mm lug width is a really nice size. Easiest to read watch dial ever. Satin finish and the craftsmanship on the case and crown is just awesome.


----------



## JonS1967

nordwulf said:


> New arrival, happy to have an Oris back in the collection. 41mm with 20mm lug width is a really nice size. Easiest to read watch dial ever. Satin finish and the craftsmanship on the case and crown is just awesome.


Very nice! Congratulations on your new Oris!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

nordwulf said:


> New arrival, happy to have an Oris back in the collection. 41mm with 20mm lug width is a really nice size. Easiest to read watch dial ever. Satin finish and the craftsmanship on the case and crown is just awesome.


I am considering the grey dial version. May I ask your wrist size?


----------



## nordwulf

jcar79 said:


> I am considering the grey dial version. May I ask your wrist size?


Wrist size is 7.5", wrist width is about 2.6". The pictures were taken with a 30mm lens so true to what the eye sees and accurate how it actually looks on the wrist.


----------



## jcar79

nordwulf said:


> Wrist size is 7.5", wrist width is about 2.6". The pictures were taken with a 30mm lens so true to what the eye sees and accurate how it actually looks on the wrist.


My wrist is basically the same size and shape. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Lucabrasi78

Deleted


----------



## TradeKraft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

I wasn't sure which one I would like better.. the Propilot date with black dial or the grey sunray dial.. so I got the grey one as well. Now I have to decide which one to keep. Both have their own personality, are so similar but still so different..


----------



## Furball

Smith Rocks State Park today


----------



## JWNY

whoops, forgot to adjust date


----------



## Furball

edit: when posts go wrong... lol


----------



## UofRSpider

nordwulf said:


> I wasn't sure which one I would like better.. the Propilot date with black dial or the grey sunray dial.. so I got the grey one as well. Now I have to decide which one to keep. Both have their own personality, are so similar but still so different..


Looks great. I like that combo alot.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Greg Bell

I am digging that big crown pro-pilot.


----------



## JonS1967

Drudge said:


>


Wow! Stellar photo! You did an amazing job capturing the blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! Stellar photo! You did an amazing job capturing the blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Gfxdaddy




----------



## emonje

My first Oris, received just yesterday;


----------



## Rakumi

emonje said:


> My first Oris, received just yesterday;
> View attachment 9990682


I was just looking at this watch. I was thinking about the leather band one with gold highlights on the dial. After seeing Dr Strange, I was looking to find a similar style calendar watch but more affordable.


----------



## emonje

Rakumi said:


> I was just looking at this watch. I was thinking about the leather band one with gold highlights on the dial. After seeing Dr Strange, I was looking to find a similar style calendar watch but more affordable.


It's a beautiful piece, my crappy mobile photo doesn't do it justice. 
Leather band will look much better IMO, already looking for an aftermarket strap.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Congrats on the new purchase buddy!


----------



## Gfxdaddy




----------



## mark_uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Scott

tynan.nida said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


What strap is that?


----------



## Spring-Diver

tynan.nida said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Seriously considering this BCPP DD. What size is your wrist? And is it comfortable?

Thanks
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Jeff Scott said:


> What strap is that?


Hey I'm not sure I got the watch used and there's no branding on the strap

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Spring-Diver said:


> Seriously considering this BCPP DD. What size is your wrist? And is it comfortable?
> 
> Thanks
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that my wrist is slightly over 7.5" and the watch is SUPER comfortable, I would highly recommend it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono_Man

My Calobra, it never fails to impress...


----------



## Chrono_Man

That curved crystal, what a winner


Gfxdaddy said:


> View attachment 9988418
> View attachment 9988434


----------



## Chrono_Man

and the Artix GT dream team, each different enough to have in the collection...


----------



## joepac

Chrono_Man said:


> and the Artix GT dream team, each different enough to have in the collection...
> View attachment 10023618


You have got an impressive Oris collection sir!

I only have a chronoris but looking to add a 7502 or a BC3 to my collection.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Scott

tynan.nida said:


> Hey I'm not sure I got the watch used and there's no branding on the strap
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Okay, thanks for the reply. I have the bracelet on mine and have been contemplating a leather strap for it, for something different occasionally. The bracelet is so comfortable it feel like I have no watch on my wrist.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Jeff Scott said:


> Okay, thanks for the reply. I have the bracelet on mine and have been contemplating a leather strap for it, for something different occasionally. The bracelet is so comfortable it feel like I have no watch on my wrist.


Oh nice! I would love to have the bracelet but I'm sure it would be stupidly expensive to try and source one.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik




----------



## Fookus




----------



## Barge

*10 days*

Just have to wind it up to full first.


----------



## mikegoldnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbeyazca

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## UofRSpider

Just my 38mm Big Crown Swiss Hunter. Little chilly here, have the fire going.


----------



## Proenski

My first and only Oris










Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcoltellino

Just picked up my oris artix date. It is a very classy looking watch and I am extremely happy with it


----------



## Fookus




----------



## samtheman32




----------



## nordwulf




----------



## JWNY

Good moaning from Bangkok


----------



## jcar79




----------



## Topspin917

Tuesday December 6


----------



## SEARZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77

New purchase. Artelier small second, pointer date. Subtle, but with some flair.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JonS1967

Topspin917 said:


> Tuesday December 6
> 
> View attachment 10119650


Looks great on mesh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917

JonS1967 said:


> Looks great on mesh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm not sure how I feel about getting the OEM bracelet so, for now, I like it on the mesh and it's very comfortable to wear.


----------



## MrSahlberg

My "65" is ticking away nicely at -22C and 95 miles north of the arctic circle. 
This is as light as it gets here now as the sun never reaches above the horizon.


----------



## craigmorin4555

Aquis GBRLEII

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

MrSahlberg said:


> My "65" is ticking away nicely at -22C and 95 miles north of the arctic circle.
> This is as light as it gets here now as the sun never reaches above the horizon.
> View attachment 10137130


Looks really peaceful.


----------



## buddyb

Hey friends. I picked up the Oris classic about 16 months ago. It's my first Swiss mechanical watch. It's been brilliant running around +/- 6 seconds per day. Was thinking of the viewmatic jazzmaster which I liked but decided to spend a bit more and this watch does feel a bit more premium, especially the new dial. I bought it on the bracelet and interchange with a Hirsch Merino. Highly recommended. 

Now I'm hooked on Oris watches. Would love to get the new Calibre 112.
Cheers from Toronto,
Kent


----------



## buddyb

Here's a better picture.


----------



## rfortson

Oris Tycho Brahe limited edition moon phase, my "major award" for winning the Oris calendar photo contest.




























Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hohne

Congratulations - on the photo contest and the great prize. Enjoy.

Chris


----------



## jcar79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnyjr

my newly arrived BC4, looks fantastic!


----------



## jhkaplan

My beloved sixty-five 42mm. My second favorite watch, only right after the Speedy my wife gave to me on our wedding day.


----------



## whywhysee

rfortson said:


> Oris Tycho Brahe limited edition moon phase, my "major award" for winning the Oris calendar photo contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


Always loved the picture of your Divers 65 on the surfboard fin - was even my screensaver for a while. Apparently the big wigs at Oris agree - congrats!

Just picked up my first Oris today - love it! Here is a quick pic - better pics to follow: 

















Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

whywhysee said:


> Always loved the picture of your Divers 65 on the surfboard fin - was even my screensaver for a while. Apparently the big wigs at Oris agree - congrats!
> 
> Just picked up my first Oris today - love it! Here is a quick pic - better pics to follow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words. Your Oris is very nice! Love the lume shot.

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Big crown today

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

I am ashamed for ignoring this watch so much of the time. Must give it the wrist time it deserves. It is still one of my very all-time favourites:


While I am normally not one for lumed watches, I can take them or leave them, unless the lume is exceptionally well done like this:


----------



## carlhaluss

craigmorin4555 said:


> Aquis GBRLEII
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Gorgeous watch, and I love that case back, one of the nicest. Everything deeply etched, so it will never wear down.


----------



## carlhaluss

buddyb said:


> Hey friends. I picked up the Oris classic about 16 months ago. It's my first Swiss mechanical watch. It's been brilliant running around +/- 6 seconds per day. Was thinking of the viewmatic jazzmaster which I liked but decided to spend a bit more and this watch does feel a bit more premium, especially the new dial. I bought it on the bracelet and interchange with a Hirsch Merino. Highly recommended.
> 
> Now I'm hooked on Oris watches. Would love to get the new Calibre 112.
> Cheers from Toronto,
> Kent


That's a beauty, Kent! Welcome to the forum, and greetings from Western Canada.
Carl


----------



## aintitthelife98

My first Oris came today from The Watchery and I love it!


----------



## JonS1967

aintitthelife98 said:


> My first Oris came today from The Watchery and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 10203562


Congratulations on your new Oris! Great looking watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Scott

Some things I am into.


----------



## clarencek

My first Oris arriving just before Christmas. I ordered this from topper months ago and was so surprised it finally came in!


----------



## mitchjrj

Just arrived and I'm ecstatic. The Artelier Greenwich Mean Time LE.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

mitchjrj said:


> Just arrived and I'm ecstatic. The Artelier Greenwich Mean Time LE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty! I really like this one.


----------



## Chris Hohne

mitchjrj said:


> Just arrived and I'm ecstatic. The Artelier Greenwich Mean Time LE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a new favorite Oris - that is a great looking watch!

Chris


----------



## chptrk67

Just received mine this week and must say I do really like the feel,fit and finish.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Headed to a wedding, excuse the bag of diapers in the lower left LOL

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Diver Sixty-Five on this beautiful Winter day:


----------



## Furball




----------



## Cybotron

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Berwolf

Cybotron said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Wow, really nice. I like the black, red and gray. It all goes really well together!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo

For those with the new 65 42mm, can I ask about the lume? I love the design and am thinking about picking one up in 2017, but the few lume shots I've seen seem to show the dial markers as really faint compared to the hands.

What do any owners think?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

clarencek said:


> My first Oris arriving just before Christmas. I ordered this from topper months ago and was so surprised it finally came in!


Congrats. Truly a great LE watch with a great story and dedication to a great person. All-around killer.


----------



## Robotaz

Berwolf said:


> Wow, really nice. I like the black, red and gray. It all goes really well together!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yeah it's almost Transformer/G-Shock luxury or something. I agree.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Fitzer

Hard to believe this came out nearly 13 years ago, seems like only yesterday


----------



## MR028

chptrk67 said:


> Just received mine this week and must say I do really like the feel,fit and finish.


I couldn't agree more. I own the exact same and love the Classic's everyday elegance.


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Tycho Brahe limited edition moon phase, my "major award". 



















Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Blue DD.


----------



## Furball

300M snow resistant


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## UofRSpider

My 38mm Big Crown Hunter


----------



## watchdaddy1

echebota said:


> Great shot of beautiful watch!




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## julio13

My Pointer Moon


----------



## julio13

Nice Hassy Super wide C


----------



## Topspin917

For the day after Christmas


----------



## LodeRunner




----------



## mitchjrj

Fitzer said:


> Hard to believe this came out nearly 13 years ago, seems like only yesterday


Amazing. I was thrilled to pick up the 2014 LE...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Titan Titanium Chronograph...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strykeruk




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PanosI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

Starburst & Sun cups


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DCJ

Robert999 said:


>


Is this model still in production?


----------



## DCJ

Wearing my newest addition. Great Barrier Reef LE II. Love this piece.


----------



## _paw_

DCJ said:


> Is this model still in production?


If I'm not mistaken, that is Oris Aquis Small Second with Date, currently in production: https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-small-second-date/01-743-7673-4159-07-8-26-01peb


----------



## _paw_

I got this at start of the month, but bracelet was too short even with extension piece... So after few long weeks I got another extension piece and now it fits perfectly. This is really a joy to the eyes!

View attachment 10345986


----------



## nordwulf




----------



## DCJ

_paw_ said:


> DCJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this model still in production?
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, that is Oris Aquis Small Second with Date, currently in production: https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-small-second-date/01-743-7673-4159-07-8-26-01peb
Click to expand...

Awesome. That may be my next Aquis Diver. I like it.


----------



## Earl Grey

nordwulf said:


>


Friggin' awesome photo of a great watch. I think I need one. Wait, I have one on my wrist. But your photo really makes it shine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

The PM is pointing alright but couldn't be bothered to set the Moon age correctly.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Furball




----------



## Furball

Pow!


----------



## DCJ

Furball said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10375642&d=1483308131"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Man that's a fine looking dog! What kind? I'm a huge dog lover. I've rescued so many over my career in the profession I'm in. I'm a Certified Real Estate Appraiser so I'm always on the road seeing dogs that are lost that I pick up and find homes for or I'll appraise foreclosed vacant houses that people have totally left their dogs there to die. I always pick them up and take them to my Vet and nurse them back to health and locate homes for them. You have a good looking dog there. The color of his or her coat is awesome man.


----------



## DCJ

Just switched to this one for the rest of new year's day. I have to say it feels much smaller at 43mm compared to my other Aquis at 46mm.


----------



## Furball

DCJ said:


> Man that's a fine looking dog! What kind? I'm a huge dog lover. I've rescued so many over my career in the profession I'm in. I'm a Certified Real Estate Appraiser so I'm always on the road seeing dogs that are lost that I pick up and find homes for or I'll appraise foreclosed vacant houses that people have totally left their dogs there to die. I always pick them up and take them to my Vet and nurse them back to health and locate homes for them. You have a good looking dog there. The color of his or her coat is awesome man.


Oh,that's really nice to hear. I work for a utility and it's tough to see the conditions many dogs live in. Mine is just a pound pup, we always had greyhounds before, but couldn't pass her up. Take care, and happy 2017


----------



## DCJ

Furball said:


> DCJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's a fine looking dog! What kind? I'm a huge dog lover. I've rescued so many over my career in the profession I'm in. I'm a Certified Real Estate Appraiser so I'm always on the road seeing dogs that are lost that I pick up and find homes for or I'll appraise foreclosed vacant houses that people have totally left their dogs there to die. I always pick them up and take them to my Vet and nurse them back to health and locate homes for them. You have a good looking dog there. The color of his or her coat is awesome man.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,that's really nice to hear. I work for a utility and it's tough to see the conditions many dogs live in. Mine is just a pound pup, we always had greyhounds before, but couldn't pass her up. Take care, and happy 2017
Click to expand...

Good for you man! Pretty pup and healthy too! Happy to hear you rescued yours. I've never had a full bread dog. All of my dog's I've either found on the road or interstate or got them from the pound. One of my old friends some years back I found her walking towards the interstate. I stopped and fed her as I used to keep dog food in my truck lol and she started heading back the other way but was so pregnant that she couldn't fit back under this fence so back towards the interstate she went. I turned around and took her home. She ended up having 8 puppies! You talking about work! I was constantly up every night keeping sure they all got milk from her. She tried several times to reject the smallest one but I was up every night getting her in the mix to get her milk until finally she stopped rejecting that little one. Someone gave me good advice as I was going to list the puppies free to a good home. They told me to put $25 dollars per puppy bc it then makes people think they have value sadly. It worked as I sold all 8 of them. One lady bought 4! I ended up with her letting her have them instead of paying me and I have her a huge kennel to house them. Dogs in so many ways are superior to humans. They don't ever judge, they are always happy to see you no matter what and if you've had a bad day, they have a way of making you feel better. Not many humans I know have all of those qualities at the same time!! Happy new year


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy New Year to all of you. This Oris Diver 65 is my only non Grand Seiko watch. I am always happy to strap this on when I want to have a change and wear something sporty:







I have been looking at a variety of sporty watches lately, in all shapes, sizes and prices. But I still don't see anything that compares to this one.

cheers,
Carl


----------



## diomidis

Topspin917 said:


> For the day after Christmas
> 
> View attachment 10315090


Very nice!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

Here's a video of mine... ominous music and all =)


----------



## carlhaluss

appleb said:


> Here's a video of mine... ominous music and all =)


Excellent! You did a wonderful job on that video, a great tribute to a fantastic timepiece. Since I have still not seen one in real life, your video has given me the very best idea so far of what the watch really is like, from all angles. Music perfectly suited as well.
Thank You!
Carl


----------



## Robotaz

DCJ said:


> Is this model still in production?


Did you look on Oris' website? Should be a lot more informative than quoting a 3-4 year old post. lol


----------



## gogoron

Diver 65 with Gunny strap.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Posted this in another thread earlier: en route to the office, Oris 65 Divers rides the Northern Line


----------



## ChronoSage

2017: Farewell Aquis, and hello Diver 65!


----------



## carlhaluss

Gfxdaddy said:


> Posted this in another thread earlier: en route to the office, Oris 65 Divers rides the Northern Line
> 
> View attachment 10414098


Very nice. I don't think I have ever seen that particular Diver 65 on the bracelet before.


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

:-!







Oris Aquis Chronograph - a real watch for real men

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## nordwulf




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

WatchNut22 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow! Have to say, that is a beautiful vintage collection you have there. Each and every one looking like they have been enjoyed and lovingly worn, and without all the lovely patina polished out of them. While I don't have a vintage piece now, that is the type of collection that I enjoy looking at the most.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1




----------



## MR028

NM-1 said:


> View attachment 10441866


This is my favourite Oris currently, and certainly favourite of the Aquis family. Lovely combination of the deep blue sunburst dial with black ceramic bezel.


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## Happy Acres




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## colonelpurple




----------



## tinitini




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD

New pick up. Diggin it!









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Forgot to post this here today. Have a great evening!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 310runner

Oris 65


----------



## camb66

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## DonnieD

One day closer to the weekend!









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpmalpas

Hello Guys, newbie here. Just wanted to share my Oris Watches. Hoping to have a good conversation with you all to share ideas about timepieces.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sarel

the 8th "brother" in the slowly growing "ORIS" family....


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD

Still have this one on the wrist. Lovin it.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

65er got some new shoes from JPM





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## DonnieD

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028

jpmalpas said:


> View attachment 10496962
> 
> 
> Hello Guys, newbie here. Just wanted to share my Oris Watches. Hoping to have a good conversation with you all to share ideas about timepieces.


Nice collection! You're well acquainted with Oris' "dark side"!


----------



## jpmalpas

Yes Sir, loved this Brand since I was in college. Actually I'm buying the 4th Edition of the Air Racing today, another black watch. Looks sleek IMO.


----------



## Wolfy1909

Today my Oris Artelier Complication 2014 with pointer date, pointer day, GMT-function and moon phase. The finish is really great if you take into consideration the relatively modest pricing. It is my only dresser and I really enjoy wearing it.















Cheers
wolfgang


----------



## m6rk

watchdaddy1 said:


> 65er got some new shoes from JPM
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Great looking strap!


----------



## Furball

Poked my head out the front door to get a wwc in the freezing fog, now back in to the fire!


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Sarel said:


> the 8th "brother" in the slowly growing "ORIS" family....
> View attachment 10498170
> 
> View attachment 10498194
> 
> View attachment 10498210
> 
> View attachment 10498226


ProPilot Calibre 111 is next on my list.  How are you liking it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

Hi* mitchjrj*,

my AD owns a 111 and has shown it to me. He is very satisfied with the appearance of this watch, the movement and also the finish is really, really good.

I myself prefer the 112 but just for the looks that I like a bit more.

Cheers from snowy and cold Germany
Wolfgang


----------



## Furball




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Here you go! Thinking of putting this baby on sale though...competes with my Tudor BB for wrist time. Gorgeous though!


----------



## sungtaek

Great pic. Love the watch.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

sungtaek said:


> Great pic. Love the watch.


Thank you!


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## carlhaluss

I am determined to give this Oris the wrist time it deserves. Going to wear it every day for a month, so I can properly monitor the accuracy, and how the movement behaves. Had a previous issue. When I wound it sometimes, it seemed as though it was engaging the rotor as I wound it, at least that is how it felt. Possibly that is a characteristic of this SW200 movement, when it is fully wound. It still runs fine.







Recently, I have been very tempted by the Rolex Explorer 1 and Tudor Black Bay Heritage 36. I have yet to see the Tudor in real life. After wearing this Oris all day, I am really wondering if I would really get as much pleasure out of either the Rolex or the Tudor. Realizing, of course, they are not a diver watch and this is. Still, I feel this is a lot more interesting.


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> I am determined to give this Oris the wrist time it deserves. Going to wear it every day for a month, so I can properly monitor the accuracy, and how the movement behaves. Had a previous issue. When I wound it sometimes, it seemed as though it was engaging the rotor as I wound it, at least that is how it felt. Possibly that is a characteristic of this SW200 movement, when it is fully wound. It still runs fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, I have been very tempted by the Rolex Explorer 1 and Tudor Black Bay Heritage 36. I have yet to see the Tudor in real life. After wearing this Oris all day, I am really wondering if I would really get as much pleasure out of either the Rolex or the Tudor. Realizing, of course, they are not a diver watch and this is. Still, I feel this is a lot more interesting.


I believe I saw your Explorer I post. It's a fantastic watch but I think it would be a great compliment to your Oris, rather than a replacement. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stylus




----------



## Gfxdaddy

carlhaluss said:


> I am determined to give this Oris the wrist time it deserves. Going to wear it every day for a month, so I can properly monitor the accuracy, and how the movement behaves. Had a previous issue. When I wound it sometimes, it seemed as though it was engaging the rotor as I wound it, at least that is how it felt. Possibly that is a characteristic of this SW200 movement, when it is fully wound. It still runs fine...
> 
> ...Recently, I have been very tempted by the Rolex Explorer 1 and Tudor Black Bay Heritage 36. I have yet to see the Tudor in real life. After wearing this Oris all day, I am really wondering if I would really get as much pleasure out of either the Rolex or the Tudor. Realizing, of course, they are not a diver watch and this is. Still, I feel this is a lot more interesting.


This will not compete with the Tudor Heritage 36 I don't think, they are too dissimilar. This is purely subjective but for me, my Oris competes with my BB Red as they are both dressy divers similar in dial execution (gold gilt rounded indices on a dar dial, etc, etc). I don't think you'll have that issue with the 36.


----------



## WatchNut22

Vintage Twin Date

Humbly Conquering the World One Watch at a Time!

Horologically Yours, Rick


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

As I was on the topic of the 65 42 competing with my BB for wrist time, this morning I took some side-by-side shots. Just waiting to hit 100 posts so I can put it on sale...


----------



## Roadking1102

carlhaluss said:


> Sorry, duplicate post.


Defiantly worthy of a second post sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD

Really liking this









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

DonnieD said:


> Really liking this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Can't wait to pick one up myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD

Roadking1102 said:


> Can't wait to pick one up myself
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll really enjoy it. Pics don't do the dial color justice. I was debating between this and the silver dial. Glad I went with the blue.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


>


Amazing photo! Love it! ... and the watch too, of course 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyun11




----------



## chrusp

new custom strap and oris clasp for my pointerdate





























Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## carlhaluss

chrusp said:


> new custom strap and oris clasp for my pointerdate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


Love that pointer date. And that strap is gorgeous, and suits it perfectly. Nice touch with the Oris clasp as well.


----------



## mark_uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Fookus




----------



## City74

My first Oris. After having it a month or so and wearing it I will have to say I'm an Oris fan


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mali

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp




----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## armandob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Pulled the Tycho Brahe moon phase out for today.



















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Swisskid




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Wintery day in Maine.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk

New NATO


----------



## Roadking1102

m6rk said:


> New NATO


Looks great on that green NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaspert




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Divers 65










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred

Quick strap change to a new Colareb


----------



## catlike

I went in to the AD yesterday to buy a Tudor Heritage Ranger and came out with this instead :-d


----------



## carlhaluss

catlike said:


> I went in to the AD yesterday to buy a Tudor Heritage Ranger and came out with this instead :-d
> 
> View attachment 10670306


Damn fine choice! I like this a lot better. I have looked at the Ranger, but it honestly did nothing for me. This is a lot more interesting.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Roadking1102

BigFatFred said:


> Quick strap change to a new Colareb


Very nice, which Colareb is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie

This oris aquis has the most comfortable bracelet i have ever worn amazing quality!


----------



## mali

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## mitchjrj

The mighty Aquis Titan Titanium Chrono...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028

catlike said:


> I went in to the AD yesterday to buy a Tudor Heritage Ranger and came out with this instead :-d
> 
> View attachment 10670306


A much better choice! The Tudor Ranger wants to be a Rolex Explorer, but isn't...


----------



## mitchjrj

Nightcap...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Took this pic a while ago and just found it. Really like this model. Need to repair the crown though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kritik

Need to work on my photography skills lol.


----------



## roadie

BCPP date, 41mm


----------



## Wolfy1909

:-!

My Aquis Chrono. Stunning piece!


----------



## Watch Crazy

Sixty-Five Today!


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Loving this huge boy so far









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk

A day based inside in the office means I can wear the Aquis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kritik

She finally came in


----------



## roadie

BCPP date 41mm


----------



## Roadking1102

New addition, arrived yesterday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Where did January go is what I wanna know_








_
Oris 65

_


----------



## nyonya




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kritik




----------



## mitchjrj

Letting the Big Dog bark today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

BC3+. The first Swiss watch I ever owned.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

Yesterday


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MR028

nyonya said:


> View attachment 10721354


Such a beautiful clean looking watch!


----------



## YODAHAWK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya




----------



## mark_uk

Aquis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

TT1 Day Date

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini

Topper Limited Edition

















Rōlexinį


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

It's Bond Saturday, James Bond...


----------



## Furball

In honor of the snow melting enough to see the ground, I thought it was a good excuse for a wwc.


----------



## mitchjrj

chrusp said:


> Yesterday


That's a beautiful strap. Which is it/where from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

It is custom strap from Poland
http://jfszymaniak.pl/en/


























Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## nharris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rfortson

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver

Just got it yesterday 2nd hand. Guy only had it a week! Been eyeing it for quite sometime and couldn't pass the deal.



















Btw I'm awesome at taking terrible pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Today's pick









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hyun11

Artelier complication with camille fournet navy blue strap!


----------



## Hyun11

Forgot to attach..


----------



## fly9

Love the blue dial on the Oris!


----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

How do do you guys like this beauty? I love it.

Oris Artelier Complication 2014.

Have a great Weekend.

Cheers

Wolfgang


----------



## diocletian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini

Sent from my Solarin Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

If you're going to strap a big watch on it might as well be one of these.


----------



## Michael Day

After a week of ownership I'm pretty pleased. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rolexini

Sent from my Solarin Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Shoveling

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rolexini2

Sent from my Solarin Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter

rolexini2 said:


> Sent from my Solarin Fire using Tapatalk


Again, what is the bracelet just to the left of your watch in the above photo? What is it and where can I get one?


----------



## Jemason

My latest Oris


----------



## OedipusFlex

It much, but it's the only one I got.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

OedipusFlex said:


> It much, but it's the only one I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a beauty! But your date is wrong!


----------



## the.hatter

While the Oris black tropic style strap is a great match for this watch, I am decidedly in between strap holes and just can't get a comfortable fit.

So I've put the watch on an Erika's marine nationale strap. I like the combination so far.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Francisco T.

Oris Aquis Chrono. Titanium


----------



## Oleksiis




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## ericxd

great piece


----------



## Francisco T.

I'm about to sell my everyday beater for a newer Oris diver. Bitter sweet.


----------



## nharris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Francisco T. said:


> I'm about to sell my everyday beater for a newer Oris diver. Bitter sweet.


Wow, love how worn this looks. Curious though how the crystal became so scratched, is it the original sapphire?

What are you getting?


----------



## Francisco T.

Yes it's the original crystal.


----------



## Pachoe

BC3 Sportsman today









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dom73

Hi a new purchase for me bought last weekend  absolutely loving it!


----------



## Pachoe

BC3 on thick leather 

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Francisco T.

Aquis small seconds


----------



## Furball

@ Smith Rocks State Park, in Oregon


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kimaquo

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Sixty-Five on leather NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

at work










Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mitchjrj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Divers 65 on NATO









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dlim4evah

Oris Big Crown ProPilot - photo courtesy of Geneva Watch Repair - Oris Watch Repair Services


----------



## Francisco T.

Coste Chrono.


----------



## Pachoe

BC3 Sportsman on thick leather again;









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sockeye

Got it three days ago as a spontaneous buy.


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Desk diving with the 65 

















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Francisco T.

Coste Cenote


----------



## Pun

Carl Brashear Bronze today


----------



## Pachoe

BC3 again

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Wearing the 65 again, same NATO combo lol









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaNovember

Recently joined the Oris club.









I'm impressed by the overall quality of the watch and also by its accuracy. In one week the 645 (ETA 2836-2) movement gains about 30 seconds.


----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Wolfy1909

Here again one of my alltime favorites:









Aquis Chronograph

Have a great weekend.

Cheers

Wolfgang


----------



## Francisco T.

Coste Cenote


----------



## DutchMongolian

Divers65 on the Oris NATO









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cxsandoval

Rainy day in socal

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## anto1980

My first amazing ORIS! ?


----------



## robbsguitar

For a bit different Oris


----------



## thevenerablelars

Diving rubber on a pilot's watch. What is the world coming to?


----------



## DutchMongolian

Back on the 65 for Monday desk diving









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

My TT1 Day Date


----------



## Roadking1102

Sixty five Diver today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

DutchMongolian said:


> Back on the 65 for Monday desk diving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


where did you get this nato? love the color combo


----------



## DutchMongolian

Jim Jones said:


> where did you get this nato? love the color combo


Got this from Crown n Buckle, actually bought it for my Nomos Club but it matches better with the Oris😁

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Lume shot of the Divers65









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## scottconn170

Sixty Five 42mm with leather Nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stipebst

Love that big watch


----------



## stipebst




----------



## IndyChrono




----------



## nharris




----------



## erikesp

tt1 on ti bracelet. Love it!


----------



## Gonzo2017

2001 TT1 Day/Date. Just pulled this out of the dark. Pre-red rotor series.


----------



## Roadking1102

TGIF with the Diver 65









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Currently in saving mode to buy aCarl Brashear bronze. Sadly it means I have to sell another Oris. So this has to go, my beloved titanium white full lume tt1. Just need find a new home for it now......







the bronze is one of my grails

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nharris

Divers 65 on new NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimaquo

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

BC3 Sportsman today 

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver

Anyone have good pics of the black/blue 65 heritage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

This one for the next week. Anyone else LOVE their Aquis yet considering the new version? The lugs are much more subtle, making the watch more versatile overall. Very nice improvement. On the other hand I never thought I would have a reason to let this one go. Am I alone here?


----------



## stipebst




----------



## m00k

Kluver said:


> Aquis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have good pics of the black/blue 65 heritage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good grief.

If your trying to get a finalist position in this years Darwin awards, there are less selfish ways of doing it than taking a steering wheel/wrist selfie while going 70MPH on a busy road.

I hate making a post like this, but this just screams blatant negligence considering the number of distracted driving related fatalities. The fact that you feel like you should advertise it leaves me speechless.


----------



## TradeKraft

m00k said:


> Good grief.
> 
> If your trying to get a finalist position in this years Darwin awards, there are less selfish ways of doing it than taking a steering wheel/wrist selfie while going 70MPH on a busy road.
> 
> I hate making a post like this, but this just screams blatant negligence considering the number of distracted driving related fatalities. The fact that you feel like you should advertise it leaves me speechless.


It could be his passenger taking the photo... if not, I totally agree 100%.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Kluver

m00k said:


> Good grief.
> 
> If your trying to get a finalist position in this years Darwin awards, there are less selfish ways of doing it than taking a steering wheel/wrist selfie while going 70MPH on a busy road.
> 
> I hate making a post like this, but this just screams blatant negligence considering the number of distracted driving related fatalities. The fact that you feel like you should advertise it leaves me speechless.


This picture was snapped over the shoulder by my wife on a mini vacation we took.

Probably a lil distracting her being in my face to take it, but that's about it.

Took pic down as to not have other think I'm irresponsible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antipunk

My Big Crown ProPilot Calibre 111

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Francisco T.

Aquis Regulateur


----------



## Robotaz

Francisco T. said:


> Aquis Regulateur


Probably will end up as my favorite Aquis from this era.


----------



## craigmorin4555




----------



## MR028

antipunk said:


> My Big Crown ProPilot Calibre 111
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Wow! Stunning.


----------



## craigmorin4555




----------



## CrisR

My very first Oris, a Diver GMT Date that I picked up yesterday. I sold my Speedmaster to get this and free up some cash, but I'm very pleased with it!! I've wanted a GMT for so long.


----------



## Francisco T.

Very nice, good luck with it.


----------



## Francisco T.

Again Aquis Regulateur


----------



## armandob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Just got this back from the watchmaker. Had a stem issue and it ran slow. Had it serviced and had to replace the stem and crown (with a non stamped one ?) but at least it's keeping good time and is back in my stable.

Oris F1 7560










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cgtr

Hi guys I was wondering if you could be so kind and help me out. I'be been looking at This Oris pointer date from the 50s thats for sale. But I cant see to find swiss made anywhere on it so I was wondering if it might be fake. Would you please help me out here?? Thanks!!


----------



## cfw

I love Oris and I love vintage Oris's even more

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

Thanks for the info im gonna order one as well. I love how that color comb pop's


----------



## AntFarm




----------



## Cubex




----------



## JIke03




----------



## dsgrnmcm

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dallasstarsfan

ProPilot 10 days


----------



## Robotaz

dallasstarsfan said:


> ProPilot 10 days


How many seconds per day does it gain or lose? I never hear any kind of reviews or reports on any of that family of movements.


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## dallasstarsfan

Robotaz said:


> dallasstarsfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ProPilot 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> How many seconds per day does it gain or lose? I never hear any kind of reviews or reports on any of that family of movements.
Click to expand...

In the one test I have conducted, it lost about 5 seconds over a week. I was very surprised at how accurate it has been.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## sticky

The blue one was the "one to get" but they were always rather rare and were like hen's teeth when I got this.


----------



## Oleksiis

I've got an amazing shot of my Aquis' dial:









That's my badboy! 









P.S. what an amazing watches!


----------



## Mreal75

The blue Aquis for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Kluver

65










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555




----------



## Robotaz

TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


One of the best divers of the 2000's.


----------



## philskywalker

love this one...


----------



## 310runner

Oris 65


----------



## Francisco T.

Today


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## OedipusFlex

philskywalker said:


> love this one...


What is this?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

dallasstarsfan said:


> ProPilot 10 days


Hoping this is my next Oris. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

New Oris owner joining in. Picked this up a few days ago for a very good price. Boxed with everything and only 500 made. 7753 powered so it's reliable and easy to maintain.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

hub6152 said:


> New Oris owner joining in. Picked this up a few days ago for a very good price. Boxed with everything and only 500 made. 7753 powered so it's reliable and easy to maintain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RAID LE? Beautiful.

I have my sights set on the 2011.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

mitchjrj said:


> RAID LE? Beautiful.
> 
> I have my sights set on the 2011.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very pleased with it too. Saw another only today in a dealer that sells off NOS pieces from various lower tier brands. Was twice the price I paid so I'm happy about that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

BC3 Day Date on Cheapest Nato Leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Oris Diver 65 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meht43

Sorry if this is not the right thread...but this is my first Oris....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## meht43

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## meht43

Any ideas what model...I know what it is....anyone what to take a guess🤘

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Swisskid

ORIS BC3 ADVANCED, DAY DATE with the original Oris brown leather strap


----------



## Kluver

Love how the blue changes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcoltellino

Just came in today great watch and incredible quality


----------



## troyr1




----------



## pizza_nightmare




----------



## Francisco T.

Cenote


----------



## mitchjrj

Three of my favorite things. A finely crafted Manhattan. A copy of Guitar Aficionado magazine. And the absolutely stunning Oris Artelier Worldtimer Greenwich Mean Time LE.

#happy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

troyr1 said:


>


I LOVE your watch but...that left side crown would drive me nuts. I'm too old to unlearn what I am already used to doing with my right side crowns. Beautiful watch though!


----------



## rosborn

Francisco T. said:


> Cenote


Check that out...a dive watch with scuba gear. Imagine that!


----------



## freddyb

... and no guitar magazine shall be published without the words Van Halen displayed prominently on the cover...

Anyway, here's one of mine.


----------



## freddyb

rosborn said:


> Francisco T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cenote
> 
> 
> 
> Check that out...a dive watch with scuba gear. Imagine that!
Click to expand...

Some funky looking scuba gear.


----------



## troyr1

rosborn said:


> I LOVE your watch but...that left side crown would drive me nuts. I'm too old to unlearn what I am already used to doing with my right side crowns. Beautiful watch though!


Thank you. One of the themes of my collection are different crown configurations. The Aquis is very comfortable and it does not feel any different. Except that the thing attracts me, drives you nuts! Ha! Collect in good health and enjoy this crazy business called watch collecting.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## watchmego3000

freddyb said:


> Some funky looking scuba gear.


It will help you find the bottom quickly enough.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Just got this today !!
I learned from the AD you can get the rubber strap in dark blue, which I am ordering on Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Monkwearmouth said:


> Just got this today !!
> I learned from the AD you can get the rubber strap in dark blue, which I am ordering on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hold the phone... blue? Did he show pics? This is very exciting.


----------



## Kritik




----------



## stipebst

I also never hear for dark blue oris rubber 
Please post pics when it comes


----------



## rosborn

daschlag said:


> It will help you find the bottom quickly enough.


Looking at the photo quickly on my phone I saw a scuba tank regulator. Oh well. I'm just no one else here makes mistakes. I'm proud to be the first!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchmego3000

rosborn said:


> Looking at the photo quickly on my phone I saw a scuba tank regulator. Oh well. I'm just no one else here makes mistakes. I'm proud to be the first!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No offense intended. You're certainly not the first to make a mistake, and not the last to be ribbed for it.


----------



## MR028

daschlag said:


> Hold the phone... blue? Did he show pics? This is very exciting.


The blue strap option is second from left. It is navy blue and offered to compliment the gradient blue dial currently, and on the Aquis redesign:


----------



## Sockeye

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Monkwearmouth said:


> Just got this today !!
> I learned from the AD you can get the rubber strap in dark blue, which I am ordering on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also looking forward to photos with that in the Aquis Date black; I have the same watch and have been pondering the blue strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

daschlag said:


> No offense intended. You're certainly not the first to make a mistake, and not the last to be ribbed for it.


No offense taken. I was ribbing right back. It's all good fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 74notserpp

MR028 said:


> The blue strap option is second from left. It is navy blue and offered to compliment the gradient blue dial currently, and on the Aquis redesign:
> View attachment 11226346


Do these fit the older Aquis models too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

The AD showed me the dark blue rubber strap in the current catalogue attached to the current model (not the new version, which is not available yet). I am going to order it tomorrow together with the orange.
I will post pics when they arrive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

Winter - on the bracelet.









Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## CrisR

Oris TT1 Divers GMT Date


----------



## Francisco T.

Regulateur


----------



## Berwolf

Played with the rubber strap adjustments on vacation and dialed it in to perfection. It feels like a new watch with the strap adjusted properly now!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TXGooner

Just came in from Rob @ Topper. 40mm Diver Sixty Five &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## TXGooner

Edit. Removed double post


----------



## OedipusFlex

"









It's always sunny"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.hatter

New ACU NATO strap day.


----------



## fordy964

CrisR said:


> My very first Oris, a Diver GMT Date that I picked up yesterday. I sold my Speedmaster to get this and free up some cash, but I'm very pleased with it!! I've wanted a GMT for so long.
> 
> View attachment 11099194


Never seen the TT1 GMT before. Tremendous piece. I must keep my eye out for one :-!


----------



## ctsean

chrusp said:


> Winter - on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


I thought I had settled on getting the black one, but this makes me this I want to gray one again. I really just need to find a dealer that has it in stock


----------



## hprifledude

My Great Barrier Reef that was a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## philskywalker

depth gauge today


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottconn170

fordy964 said:


> Never seen the TT1 GMT before. Tremendous piece. I must keep my eye out for one :-!


Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Oleksiis

BIG Aquis 43mm on my tiny wrist:


----------



## Furball




----------



## 310runner

65


----------



## borchard929

Just got it in the mail today!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

65 on a very comfortable Sinn strap.


----------



## Kluver

TXGooner said:


> View attachment 11252066
> 
> 
> Just came in from Rob @ Topper. 40mm Diver Sixty Five &#55357;&#56832;


Want that strap for mine! Tried messaging Rob but haven't heard anything back.

My friend loved his wedding gift and wore it during the wedding. Skeleton Artelier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Braving the I-5 Colonnnade dirt jump park today.


----------



## jp.vegas

A new arrival for me, and my first Oris but certainly not my last!


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## sector445

65..









Sent from my HTC One X9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Aquis in London









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini




----------



## vishalagarwal66

Oris Small seconds 1000M

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Dive 65 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalagarwal66

tinitini said:


>


Friend with wrist like that you should be wearing 60MM + watches 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Oris Atix GT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Monday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin8836

Have the same watch, love it


----------



## Justin8836

Wow love the dial!!


----------



## Furball

Aquis is such a cool watch.
In the ~$1k range I think you would be hard pressed to find a better deal on a diver.


----------



## rfortson

Divers 65 today



















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horntk




----------



## Oleksiis

Here I am again with my small wrist and gorgeous beautiful Oris...


----------



## joesailor

Just acquired this new Aquis Date, first day of wearing it!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

joesailor said:


> Just acquired this new Aquis Date, first day of wearing it!


Good choice! How are you liking it ?


----------



## Scott S

Wore my Carl Brashear bronze today. Most of my current collection of watches are bigger than this and it's taking me some time to get used to again. I'm not a fan of the OEM strap either, it's too dressy for bronze and looks tiny on it, have a couple of options working. BTW this is my 6th Oris since the first around '97.


----------



## joesailor

tynan.nida said:


> Its absolutely a beautiful watch, I really like itQUOTE=joesailor;40395818]Just acquired this new Aquis Date, first day of wearing it!


Good choice! How are you liking it ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080




----------



## sticky

Orange lume is absolutely rubbish but when a watch looks this good in daylight who's bothered if it's got no staying power when it gets dark.


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ I had that very model and the lume was excellent!


----------



## Sarel

Something tells me that I might be ORIS addicted....


----------



## Robotaz

Sarel said:


> Something tells me that I might be ORIS addicted....
> View attachment 11408066


Sweet! Couldn't be addicted to a better brand.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ I had that very model and the lume was excellent!


Really? I have an orange lume model as well and it basically may as well not glow at all lol. It doesn't last very long at all.


----------



## mikegoldnj

tynan.nida said:


> Really? I have an orange lume model as well and it basically may as well not glow at all lol. It doesn't last very long at all.


Agreed. My Carlos Coste with the orange has very weak lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## hasto092

Joined the club today with a Great Barrier Reef II Diver. Loving it, feels great, is a great size and suits IMHO. Here are a few pics, I'm sure you're familiar with this version, but enjoy.

Regards

Gav


----------



## stipebst

Great looking oris
Njoy it


----------



## 74notserpp

hasto092 said:


> Joined the club today with a Great Barrier Reef II Diver. Loving it, feels great, is a great size and suits IMHO. Here are a few pics, I'm sure you're familiar with this version, but enjoy.
> 
> Regards


A great watch and awesome engraved caseback!
Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Aquis on new blue strap. Love it . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Diver 65 on NATO at gym









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Could you, please, show the blue strap on Oris more clearly (more photos, on the wrist, off the wrist, please)? It would be great to see Aquis on blue strap! Thx! 


Monkwearmouth said:


> Aquis on new blue strap. Love it .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Oleksiis said:


> Could you, please, show the blue strap on Oris more clearly (more photos, on the wrist, off the wrist, please)? It would be great to see Aquis on blue strap! Thx!


How about this to give you a better view of the strap.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

Not for everyone but sometimes a change is good.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Cybotron said:


> Not for everyone but sometimes a change is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Who did the strap? Very slick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Monkwearmouth said:


> Aquis on new blue strap. Love it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to she a better shot in more light of this combo as have been considering as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Monkwearmouth said:


> Aquis on new blue strap. Love it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must have. Do you have a mfr part number for it, by chance?


----------



## mitchjrj

Wardrobe change. 










I am curious how the blue rubber strap would play off the cool gray tones of the Titan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092

mitchjrj said:


> Wardrobe change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious how the blue rubber strap would play off the cool gray tones of the Titan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch mate, I was just watching some YT vids on this model.

Gav


----------



## mitchjrj

hasto092 said:


> Beautiful watch mate, I was just watching some YT vids on this model.
> 
> Gav


It's a fairly incredible timepiece. At some point I'll write a review. Between the design details, quality of materials (titanium, tungsten), bulletproof movement, fit/finish it punches way above its weight. Like all Aquis models it wears smaller (in diameter) then the 46mm spec. But it's undeniably very thick. In an alternate universe it would be a couple millimeters thinner.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

daschlag said:


> Must have. Do you have a mfr part number for it, by chance?


Your AD should be able to get it for you. Just beware that my AD initially denied it came in blue, until I pointed out it is in the latest Oris catalogue! It's a great colour, very subtle, almost black in certain light.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes

My first Swiss watch, delivered to me mere hours ago! I am smitten.


----------



## JDCfour

tanksndudes said:


> My first Swiss watch, delivered to me mere hours ago! I am smitten.
> 
> View attachment 11470082


Awesome!! That strap is perfect. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex_

Wow ^ that watch is on my list!


----------



## Oleksiis

Nothing special, just an Aquis on a strap...


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castor111

*ORIS GOLD PLATED **MENS WATCH CALIBER 715 AND DATE TURTLE LUGS*​​*Oris 715*






*
**Features *
manual wind
sweep second​​


----------



## hasto092

Can't get it off ;-)

Back to work tomorrow so it will have to though :-(

Back to a beater for three weeks.

Gav


----------



## itsKibble

My lovely Oris Artix-GT Day/Date! Not sure on the reference but I know you can still pick these beauties up new.

Wouldn't swap it for anything. Such a sporty watch which can be worn with a suit or with shorts. Truly works with anything.


----------



## Wolfy1909

My fantastic Artelier Complication 2014 - really stunning piece and extremely good value for money.

Cheers

Wolfgang


----------



## The Watch junkie

My green Oris Aquis date on Toshi custom Horween .


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Divers Sixty Five on Seamaster 1610/930 bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## mitchjrj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## DutchMongolian

Messed up the date oh well, but anyone else have issues changing the fat spring bars? 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72

Lovely piece - Depth gauge. And a steal for me.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

My Oris Artix GT Day Date. Apparently, the bastard stepchild of Oris...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sockeye

eric72 said:


> Lovely piece - Depth gauge. And a steal for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


I got one of these too. For some reason doesn't like to wind in the winder unless almost fully vertical.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagleybear

Favorite among favorites. 









Sent from my ASUS_X008D using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Never cease to be slightly stunned that I can read a regulator easily.


----------



## Wolfy1909

Oris Aquis Chronograph.

Happy Easter!

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## Oleksiis

Beautiful piece of ceramic, steel and saphire...


----------



## ceburaska

Too cloudy for Deauville, must still be in England


----------



## hasto092

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Thats a gorgeous looking watch,


----------



## Tanjecterly

Love my new Oris 65.


----------



## rfortson

Divers 65 to brighten a rainy day










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Following Russ footsteps, the 65 for today as well! 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Origo_DK

Lovely watches everyone, love me some Oris


----------



## watchdaddy1

on JPM shoes





Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb

six five


----------



## GoBuffs11

kyfra said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Awesome combo.


----------



## craigmorin4555

On the best bracelet in the business









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLau

Hello Everyone,
I just received my Oris Big Crown Propilot Day Date yesterday and it exceeded my expectations!! 
Thank you all for your reviews/tips and Thank you Rob Caplan -Toppler Jewelers!!!
Glad to be a member of the Oris Community now!!


----------



## Sockeye

Jus got it in the mail. This watch is perfect in every way.


----------



## trh77

New (to me) Oris today! (The Aquis)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antipunk

My big crown ProPilot Cal 111









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1

Lazy day.









Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver

Little blue on this rainy day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Divers65 on brown NATO









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jayogolmic

The Oris 65 looks lovely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheScarletPimpernel

My TT Diver:


----------



## sticky

My Titan SS looking like it's ready for a 40,000 mile service even though in reality it's only seen fairly light duty.


----------



## Fitzer

Apologies for the old photo


----------



## Chris Hohne

Fitzer said:


> View attachment 11594154
> 
> Apologies for the old photo


I had one of those - one of the first Oris watches I owned. It is one I regret selling.

Chris


----------



## borchard929

My Oris Artix GT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Diver 65 blue dial popping on green nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Almost 3 months with my beautiful Aquis. Super elegant diver:


----------



## DutchMongolian

The Divers65 for me to desk dive









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Regulateur on Toshi strap. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

65 for another day of desk diving









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnak

Funny.. I would recommend everyone to check their own watches' indicators and hands...


----------



## Robotaz

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Beauty!

Have you seen the new one?

https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-regulateur-der-meistertaucher/01-749-7734-7154-set


----------



## Grinderman

Big crown pointer on a hirsch rivetta strap


----------



## ten13th

Robotaz said:


> Beauty!
> 
> Have you seen the new one?
> 
> https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-regulateur-der-meistertaucher/01-749-7734-7154-set


I like the new hour hand and red highlight on the bezel. Rest of the watch is similar enough from what I have, so no desire to upgrade.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## blackbolt

TT1


----------



## TXGooner

Aquis Date 43mm. It's at the limit of what I can wear with my small wrists. I've got a steel bracelet on order from Topper. Should wear better on it compared to the rubber strap


----------



## Tanjecterly

Oris 65. Just love the retro feel here. And the spectacular dark navy.


----------



## kplam

Just got this beauty today!









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1

LHD









Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

My beloved Oris on my happy wrist


----------



## Wolfy1909

Today my Oris Artelier Complication 2014. Really a stunning piece and a great value for money.

Have a great long weekend.

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## wadewadewade

Oleksiis said:


> My beloved Oris on my happy wrist
> 
> View attachment 11664514


Well that's creepy...


----------



## Oleksiis

wadewadewade said:


> Well that's creepy...


ahahaha.... ))))


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Must set the date 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Must set the date 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Kluver

Parachute strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

Love the anthracite dial on this.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Oris 65 on an office jaunt.


----------



## kplam

On Erika's Originals Marine Nationale strap today.









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Hump day with my Diver 65









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## DutchMongolian

Divers65 today May 3rd









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver

kplam said:


> On Erika's Originals Marine Nationale strap today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Nice straps!!










Terrible picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

I wish I'd wiped the dust of first...


----------



## rfortson

Divers 65

May the 4th be with you!









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

Trying this cheapy jubilee bracelet









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## wadewadewade

MadMrB said:


> I wish I'd wiped the dust of first...
> View attachment 11713554


I wore my Aquis to work yesterday - was surprised how easily it slipped under a shirt cuff!



kplam said:


> Trying this cheapy jubilee bracelet


Not a huge fan, I think it's the gap between the bracelet and the case...


----------



## trh77

Divers 65 on NATO today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer

Rockin' some steel and tungsten to match this SoCal "May gray" day!


----------



## MR028

MadMrB said:


> I wish I'd wiped the dust of first...
> 
> View attachment 11713546
> 
> 
> View attachment 11713554


Looking good! Nice to see the 2017 Aquis. Looking forward to getting the slightly larger 45.5mm Small Seconds version in this colour combination.


----------



## cfw

Oris Kermit 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

MR028 said:


> Looking good! Nice to see the 2017 Aquis. Looking forward to getting the slightly larger 45.5mm Small Seconds version in this colour combination.


Yeah the deep blue Small Seconds looks fantastic! - I envy you I'd love a Small Seconds but I think the 43.5 Aquis is my upper size limit, so I don't think I could carry it off.


----------



## watchmego3000

MadMrB said:


> I wish I'd wiped the dust of first...
> 
> View attachment 11713546
> 
> 
> View attachment 11713554


First RL pics I've seen! Details please?! Where did you buy? If you owned the gen 1, how does it compare? More pics when you get a free moment? Thanks and it looks great.


----------



## MadMrB

Still in the honeymoon with the new Aquis, and after 2 years still loving my 40mm Aquis also... both really great watches!


----------



## MadMrB

daschlag said:


> First RL pics I've seen! Details please?! Where did you buy? If you owned the gen 1, how does it compare? More pics when you get a free moment? Thanks and it looks great.


I brought it from Jura Watches - I just happened to be lucky, I purchased my previous Aquis from them and they were my first point of call when looking for this model. They had them in stock so I ordered straight away, they obviously only had a limited number as a couple of hours later they were out of stock.

I really like all the changes for this new evolution, the hands, dial text, crown guard, lugs, and the new bracelet is particularly good. But then I think the Aquis has always been an impeccable interpretation of a diver watch, and I love both my previous version and the new.

Quite often manufacturers get it wrong when attempting to improve on a previous popular design, but thankfully I believe Oris have done an great job with the new Aquis. Although the new changes are an improvement IMO and make the Aquis a little more refined, if I were a prespective first time Aquis owner it would be a tough choice between the new revision and the previous model. The Aquis range (old or new) really is unique, incredible quality and value for money. Long may Oris keep getting it right


----------



## Spiker

Sixty Five on casual leather for a lazy Sunday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

This one for the afternoon...


----------



## 5_against_1

First Oris/automatic!!


----------



## Neognosis

New yesterday... i am very happy with it!


----------



## Spiker

5_against_1 said:


> First Oris/automatic!!


Welcome to the Oris world! You chose a beauty to start with. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjule111

My baby









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Diver 65









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## trh77

In Ft. Lauderdale. Not my boat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

TT1 Day Date









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Oleksiis




----------



## MadMrB

Really loving this orange/grey Aquis with tungsten bezel, I think its superb...


----------



## trh77

Still enjoying Ft. Lauderdale with my Divers 65.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k.och




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

El Hierro









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Robotaz

Cybotron said:


> El Hierro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


So unique. Very cool.


----------



## Ginseng108

Great looking Oris watches, gents! Here's my 2013 BC3 in a now discontinued color scheme.


----------



## cfw

Found this oem bracelet for $45

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron

Robotaz said:


> So unique. Very cool.


Thanks. Perfect for summer otherwise I wear it on the OEM rubber.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro

Finally joined the club!!


----------



## MadMrB

Davemro said:


> Finally joined the club!!
> View attachment 11803178


Well done Sir! - It looks great :-!


----------



## Wolfy1909

Hi guys,

take a look at my Aquis Chrono, not seen a lot of it. It is really a great piece.

Have a great weekend!

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## MadMrB

Wolfy1909 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> take a look at my Aquis Chrono, not seen a lot of it. It is really a great piece.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Cheers
> Wolfgang
> 
> View attachment 11808490


Beautiful watch :-!, ...if only they would do the chrono and small seconds in 43mm :-(


----------



## Wolfy1909

MadMrB said:


> Beautiful watch :-!, ...if only they would do the chrono and small seconds in 43mm :-(


Yeah, I fully understand your concern here. The Chrono has 46mm in diameter and it also wears like this. This is for me the absolute maximum. 44 or 43mm would be great!


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pepepatryk

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Great combination! Where I can buy this nato?


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Michael Day

pepepatryk said:


> Great combination! Where I can buy this nato?


Thank you. It's a 20mm from Crown & Buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## pepepatryk

Michael Day said:


> Thank you. It's a 20mm from Crown & Buckle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks !


----------



## Oleksiis

Sunny day!


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## asturyx

Today









Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Fresh from the mailbox on Friday. Oris 65.


----------



## Oleksiis

It's me again (relaxing in the morning with cup of espresso and beautiful watch)...


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## TXGooner

Just installed the bracelet I got from Andrea at Topper. Fits me much better than the rubber strap. I love it!


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## vishalagarwal66

What is with with Oris.. Why do they make such gorgeous watches that you feel like owning each and every one of them.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

traveling









Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## dumberdrummer

Feelin' a bit "racy" today!?


----------



## gillmanjr




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967

vishalagarwal66 said:


> What is with with Oris.. Why do they make such gorgeous watches that you feel like owning each and every one of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I know! The nerve of them 

I've been a fan of Oris since I got my first one in the mid 1990s. It seems like the brand has really raised its level of respect in the last few years. So nice to see from one of the last independent watch companies. Way to go, Oris!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555

Oris TT1 Day Date









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## anto1980




----------



## ch3360

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## Wowbagger




----------



## Neognosis

Beautiful day


----------



## Davemro




----------



## rcoltellino

Loving the aquis


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trhall

Sweet CB that I picked up from @ulotny


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Michael Day

Delete


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rfortson

Partying like it's 1965









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Don't think I'll ever let this one go









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

The upcoming week my Artelier Complication 2014. This watch offers so much it is really incredible. Like it so much.

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davemro




----------



## Cadillac

From earlier today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## watchman1221

Love the Aquis divers, especially when new or after a fresh polish. Also like the shine that comes off the ceramic bezel. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jcar79

New addition! I also bought a BC PP GMT which will arrive later this week. Loving me some Oris!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77

Good afternoon Edinburgh!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB

jcar79 said:


> New addition! I also bought a BC PP GMT which will arrive later this week. Loving me some Oris!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, that is very nice :-! - I wish Oris would do more of the of the ProPilot range in 41mm


----------



## watchmego3000

Aquis by the pool


----------



## trh77

daschlag said:


> Aquis by the pool


Such luxury! We should all be so lucky!


----------



## Tanjecterly

Love my Oris 65.


----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## imarx

A 65 sort of day


----------



## trh77

Hunting for Nessie with my 65 earlier today.


----------



## craigmorin4555

The almost perfect TT1 Day Date









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver

Cooking for the family.










All full. You guys can go home anytime now. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

After an absence of two months, at the Oris Service Center for new crown, tube and stem, I am so thankful to have this Divers 65 back on my wrist. Hope the issues I had with it are solved and I can go forward and enjoy this watch for many years:





While it was away, I contemplated selling it when I got it back. As soon as I saw it today, I knew that I don't want to let it go.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## trh77

Off to Islay for some scotch!


----------



## trh77

Oops. Terrible internet on the ferry.


----------



## jcar79

This arrived early! Very happy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmdr.Lee

trh77 said:


> Off to Islay for some scotch!


Super jealous!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

jcar79 said:


>


Great looking watch. Congrats!


----------



## ped

whoops


----------



## ped




----------



## watchdaddy1

65er



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## trh77

Visiting Finlaggan on Islay!


----------



## rfortson

Happy National Donut Day!









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## jnash

Just finished servicing this one









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Oris Aquis and sport jacket (and my pretty small wrist)...


----------



## rfortson

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Beautiful!


----------



## watchmego3000

Oleksiis said:


> Oris Aquis and sport jacket (and my pretty small wrist)...
> 
> View attachment 12017986
> 
> 
> View attachment 12018090


Looks better with a jacket on rubber than on bracelet. Nice.

2nd picture - wth are you standing on? Looks like a giant bald man's head.


----------



## ER05

Diver date today









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

jnash said:


> Just finished servicing this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk











BC3 here too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Earl Grey

BCPP Date on perlon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## jcar79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Just arrived this afternoon...


----------



## TXGooner

Diver Sixty Five 40mm


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Oleksiis said:


> Oris Aquis and sport jacket (and my pretty small wrist)...
> 
> View attachment 12017986
> 
> 
> View attachment 12018090


It fits your wrist very well indeed!


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


>


Love this watch on bracelet. So tempting!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicolindo

Oris Artelier









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vicolindo said:


> Oris Artelier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## dumberdrummer

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12052458


Ahhh, something different! With all due respect, your near-daily (other) Aquis posts were getting a bit redundant....so much so that I was more interested in what your shirtsleeves looked like each day, LOL! Much love.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12052458


Possibly my favourite Oris diver so far. Love the read accents, and the date window is perfectly placed as well. Congratulations!


----------



## Kluver

Terrible picture.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## dumberdrummer

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12062930


Variety is, indeed, the spice of life! Very nice....


----------



## armandob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulb

Here is my new Oris and my first real Automatic!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## buddhabar




----------



## BrianMcKay

bulb said:


> Here is my new Oris and my first real Automatic!


Wow. What model is _*that*_? 
It's intriguing! It looks expensive.


----------



## bulb

BrianMcKay said:


> Wow. What model is _*that*_?
> It's intriguing! It looks expensive.


Haha thanks!
It's the Artix Skeleton model with the Leather Band. I think it's relatively comparable in price to other Oris models, I just really wanted a skeleton watch that to my eyes looked less "loud" or "tacky" than most and this fit the bill beautifully for me!


----------



## jeffaudit0821

ped said:


> View attachment 12005794
> NICE STYLE


----------



## BrianMcKay

TT3 Darryl O'Young edition


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Mon thru Fri and today as well!


----------



## ten13th

Matching the strap to the movie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch

New band









Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedose

My first Oris!

Just got a new phone, so learning how to use the camera... There will be better shots in the future 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better screw that crown back in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Oops, thanks ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman

Hi everyone... I have been watching this Oris thread for a long time... but sadly was never able to participate. That is about to change though. I have an 2000s-era Oris BC 7502 Regulator coming my way... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikelu03

Really enjoying my first Oris!


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## troyr1

masqueman said:


> Hi everyone... I have been watching this Oris thread for a long time... but sadly was never able to participate. That is about to change though. I have an 2000s-era Oris BC 7502 Regulator coming my way...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoo hoo! Congratulations!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


>


Thanks for posting these great shots! They're helping get through the waiting period for mine (ordered it last week).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

classic









Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## trh77

http://imgur.com/ENW9J


Not from today, but I was super bored st the Boise airport and shot a time lapse.










I'm wearing a different Oris today.


----------



## Kluver

Terrible picture and I need a refill.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer

Kluver said:


> Terrible picture and I need a refill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone sitting at the bar and drinkin' a beer at 1:15 (be that AM or PM) on a Tuesday deserves a "pass" in my book for a terrible picture (which, btw, isn't really all that terrible)!


----------



## Kluver

dumberdrummer said:


> Anyone sitting at the bar and drinkin' a beer at 1:15 (be that AM or PM) on a Tuesday deserves a "pass" in my book for a terrible picture (which, btw, isn't really all that terrible)!


Haha thanks. Just out for lunch is all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## imarx

65 day


----------



## tysonmax

Been an admirer of the brand for a long time. Decided to pick this one up last weekend. Very pleased!


----------



## MadMrB

tysonmax said:


> Been an admirer of the brand for a long time. Decided to pick this one up last weekend. Very pleased!


Congratulations, very nice! - The Aquis is a classic IMO :-!


----------



## thedose

Experimenting with the S8's camera, I love this watch, and this phone!


----------



## rfortson

Divers 65









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ped

Another of my 111 - anyone else have one?


----------



## ped

...and the 'workings'


----------



## Buchmann69

Love this bronze beauty 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## trhall

ped said:


> Another of my 111 - anyone else have one?
> 
> View attachment 12139474


Very lovely! Don't have that but own the Big Crown ProPilot Calibre 111 though.


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB

Two little beauties... Oris Aquis 40mm and my Stafford


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

My Friday companion.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

65 on ANGUS jubilee


----------



## trh77

At the park with my boy


----------



## carlhaluss

ChronoSage said:


> 65 on ANGUS jubilee


Wow! Great look indeed. All brushed, and looks like it was made for the watch.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


>


Beautiful shots! Mine arrived today. Posted a new topic, but here it sits in my watch box undergoing my typical power reserve test before I wear it. I like to make sure there are no issues in case I need to return it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful shots! Mine arrived today. Posted a new topic, but here it sits in my watch box undergoing my typical power reserve test before I wear it. I like to make sure there are no issues in case I need to return it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, Jon! I sure hope that it lives up to your expectations. Will look forward to hearing more.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful shots! Mine arrived today. Posted a new topic, but here it sits in my watch box undergoing my typical power reserve test before I wear it. I like to make sure there are no issues in case I need to return it.


Congratulations Jon! - You have great taste in your watches 👏👍


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> Congratulations Jon! - You have great taste in your watches


Thank you for your kind words! I'm thrilled to finally have a 65.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

carlhaluss said:


> ChronoSage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 65 on ANGUS jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Great look indeed. All brushed, and looks like it was made for the watch.
Click to expand...

Actually the centre links of the jubilee are polished but it not easy to tell. Jubilee bracelets are said to be good at hiding scratches on polished surface. I guess the shape of the links makes light distort and plays visual tricks very well. Here's another shot of it.


----------



## dcbill

Arrived Friday... Big Crown Propilot GMT small second...


----------



## MadMrB

Enjoying the sun


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> Enjoying the sun
> 
> View attachment 12165890
> 
> 
> View attachment 12165914


Nice! Love all 3!! I've always been a Persol fan. You have impeccable taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

JonS1967 said:


> Nice! Love all 3!! I've always been a Persol fan. You have impeccable taste.


Cheers Jon, very kind. You have cost me money though ;-), your BC Pointer Date thread inspired me to order one... the black dial newer model which should arrive in a couple of weeks, but I'm also keeping my eye out for an original two tone.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there.


----------



## carlhaluss

A rainy, late Spring day here in Vancouver:


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChronoSage

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I personally would never have thought of that colour combination but it's surprisingly great! Love that tiny gap between the lugs as well. Prefer the gaps rather than thicker straps.


----------



## mdelosrey

Not the best pictures.


----------



## Michael Day

ChronoSage said:


> I personally would never have thought of that colour combination but it's surprisingly great! Love that tiny gap between the lugs as well. Prefer the gaps rather than thicker straps.


Thanks. I tried a 22 strap but the slight pinch is noticeable and retains the kink a bit when used back on 22mm lugs. Color combo ideas come from all of Erika's Instagram. Her MN straps are used in almost everything and seem to look good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967

Finally got this beauty on my wrist. Absolutely over the moon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JonS1967 said:


> Finally got this beauty on my wrist. Absolutely over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to finally see it on your wrist, Jon! I really think you are going to love this one. Personally, I have rarely got such pleasure out of many watches I have owned, any brand, at any price. As with all the brands, you occasionally get one with problems, and I think that happened with mine. So, a year later, I'm glad I persevered and love to wear it as I did when it was new.

Hope you get years of pleasure out of your's.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## masqueman

an old but interesting Oris regulator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Davemro




----------



## Ron1n

New friend.


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12204418


You inspired me to wear mine today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Neognosis




----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown Pointer again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12165914


You can really see how much lower/flatter the profile is with the new bracelet design.


----------



## mitchjrj

carlhaluss said:


> A rainy, late Spring day here in Vancouver:


Great photo.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Cybotron

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_S

My ORIS F1 Williams was brought back from the dead this weekend. I got it in this state:









It was full of rust and dried-up grease.









But with some time and cursing, I fixed it up. It is accurate to within +/- 2 seconds in all 6 positions and cleaned up nicely.

















I'm happy to finally be wearing it.


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## Buchmann69

Weekend:









Today:









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## watchdaddy1

65er on JPM shoes



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69

BacktoBronze









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Trinityten

Oris BC4 Auto Chronograph


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## JonS1967

Loving the Big Crown Pointers, gentleman! Wearing this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kissmywhat

My first Oris...


----------



## MadMrB

kissmywhat said:


> My first Oris...
> View attachment 12273210


And what a terrific first Oris... gorgeous!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus

Paul_S said:


> My ORIS F1 Williams was brought back from the dead this weekend. I got it in this state:
> 
> View attachment 12243114
> 
> 
> It was full of rust and dried-up grease.
> 
> View attachment 12243122
> 
> 
> But with some time and cursing, I fixed it up. It is accurate to within +/- 2 seconds in all 6 positions and cleaned up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 12243146
> 
> 
> View attachment 12243154
> 
> 
> I'm happy to finally be wearing it.


How did it got so greasy in the first place?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Earl Grey

ProPilot Date. My favorite watch and daily wearer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Dump run with the Aquis









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mc0492

just picked up a col moschin recently! pics soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc0492

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Been wearing my new Chronoris all day and switched to Williams F1 this evening 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Wolfy1909

Take a look at this beauty, Artelier 2014.















Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## Robotaz

Gorgeous Oris. Home run.



tynan.nida said:


> Dump run with the Aquis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## ped




----------



## Neognosis




----------



## carlhaluss

Happy 4th of July to my friends in the US!


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## troyr1

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12326953


Great picture. I love mine.


----------



## Cybotron

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therb3

Hi Guys,
I Need anyone's experts advice.
If you had a Oris Force Recon would you let it go?
I love the watch but hardly gets wrist time anymore.


----------



## JDCfour

^^
If you love it...wear it....or let it go. Why would you keep it if you don't use it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer

therb3 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I Need anyone's experts advice.
> If you had a Oris Force Recon would you let it go?
> I love the watch but hardly gets wrist time anymore.


Sounds to me like you already know the answer to your own question.


----------



## tysonmax




----------



## buddhabar




----------



## mc0492

Oris Col Moschin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This truly is a fine looking piece! The only reason i didn't get this one but instead went with the Black Bay is i find the movement a bit underwhelming for a watch at this pricepoint. Not decorated, not adjusted but other than that it's a good looking watch.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## troyr1

LHD


----------



## Neognosis

ThaWatcher said:


> This truly is a fine looking piece! The only reason i didn't get this one but instead went with the Black Bay is i find the movement a bit underwhelming for a watch at this pricepoint. Not decorated, not adjusted but other than that it's a good looking watch.


But... both the oris divers 65 and the black bay have solid, non see through case backs, and a bunch of us here have selita driven oris divers that run well within COSC..... for easily a grand under the black bay price.

I respect your reasons though. i just thought it might be helpful to present some other ideas.

However, both have totally different vibes and I'm glad like your black bay as much as we like our oris'.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## JTO

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12310626


Damn you MrB with your highly stable job and above average salary allowing you to buy all these beautiful Oris watches.

Paycheque Killers: Seiko Turtle SRP779 'Pepsi'/Tissot PRS516-Automatic/ORIS Aquis Green


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Aquis!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

JST said:


> Damn you MrB with your highly stable job and above average salary allowing you to buy all these beautiful Oris watches.
> 
> Paycheque Killers: Seiko Turtle SRP779 'Pepsi'/Tissot PRS516-Automatic/ORIS Aquis Green


 I do consider myself very lucky, and everyone has to have at least one vice, but my watch buying funds are now somewhat depleted... so got to start saving.


----------



## LostBits

Oris Aquis Date for me today. Joined up to the forum and glad to see other Oris enthusiasts around


----------



## MadMrB

LostBits said:


> Oris Aquis Date for me today. Joined up to the forum and glad to see other Oris enthusiasts around


Welcome  - Great watch and nice dog too :-!


----------



## Kubricksmind

It was very hard to find but now I feel very glad to be part of the Oris Family


----------



## JonS1967

Kubricksmind said:


> It was very hard to find but now I feel very glad to be part of the Oris Family
> View attachment 12335433


Looks great! Love the box sapphire crystal!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean

Only pic I have at the moment. It's literally like an hour old at this point.


----------



## tysonmax

ctsean said:


> Only pic I have at the moment. It's literally like an hour old at this point.


Congrats! I just picked mine up today from my AD also. When I tried it on I couldn't believe how much they improved the bracelet from the previous model. To me the newer model feels a little more refined and dressy. What are your impressions so far?


----------



## LostBits

MadMrB said:


> Welcome  - Great watch and nice dog too :-!


Thanks!


----------



## Kubricksmind

Thank you!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## jam karet

At the drive thru










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## ctsean

tysonmax said:


> Congrats! I just picked mine up today from my AD also. When I tried it on I couldn't believe how much they improved the bracelet from the previous model. To me the newer model feels a little more refined and dressy. What are your impressions so far?


Very happy with it. Feels nice on the wrist. Looks great, not too heavy. I love the small profile of the clasp - doesn't get in the way like my Titanium Citizen bracelet. Comparing it to my phone clock, it was about +3 seconds over the first 24 hours. I can live with that.


----------



## BrianMcKay

previous-generation Aquis


----------



## tysonmax




----------



## dumberdrummer

Old faithful today!


----------



## LostBits

tysonmax said:


>


Love that color.


----------



## MadMrB

Just arrived, BC3 Advanced Day Date.


----------



## MR028

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12343165
> 
> Just arrived, BC3 Advanced Day Date.


Super-clean looking!

I used to think the BC3 looked too severe, but now am really starting to appreciate them.


----------



## Higs




----------



## tysonmax




----------



## Kubricksmind

Thanks Jon!


----------



## Oleksiis

It was raining but who cares if you have a 300m diver?..


----------



## tysonmax

Oleksiis said:


> It was raining but who cares if you have a 300m diver?..
> 
> View attachment 12347779


Love the blue strap. I had my dealer switch my new Aquis to the bracelet when I bought it. But after all the pics I've seen in the meantime I've decided to go buy the rubber strap today as well.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## DutchMongolian

It's been too long since this beauty has been out and about 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Oleksiis said:


> It was raining but who cares if you have a 300m diver?..
> 
> View attachment 12347779


Is that the 2017 model?


----------



## camb66




----------



## Wolfy1909

Oris Aquis Chrono in Steel. Have it since 2015, the purchasing process was like follows 









Have a great weekend all!

Cheers from Germany 🇩🇪 
Wolfgang


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## eddiesleftfoot

New this week, love the orange accents









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmax

Newly acquired blue strap just in time for the weekend.


----------



## stoo14

Technically a cheat as I took the pic yesterday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

tysonmax said:


> Newly acquired blue strap just in time for the weekend.


Fantastic! Hope, you enjoy it just like I am enjoying my blue strap... 



Killarney said:


> Is that the 2017 model?


Nope. This is previous model.


----------



## Oleksiis




----------



## BrianMcKay

Very cool, Oleksiis. Blues are my favorite colors.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Earl Grey

Got some more Perlons in today. High time as the black one was overdue for a washing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12354343


Nice to see another one of these beauties being worn frequently!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoo14

West Coast of Scotland instead of Deauville. ☀

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77

Aquis today.


----------



## MadMrB

JonS1967 said:


> Nice to see another one of these beauties being worn frequently!


I am loving it far more than I had imagined, a beautiful watch with tons of charm, and so comfortable to wear. I'm frustratedly waiting for the new model black dial to arrive, it's been delayed but hopefully it should arrive this week 😀


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> I am loving it far more than I had imagined, a beautiful watch with tons of charm, and so comfortable to wear. I'm frustratedly waiting for the new model black dial to arrive, it's been delayed but hopefully it should arrive this week


It is a special and very underrated watch, imho. Can't wait to see your new black version! I still want the older black version but I'm already totally out of control and must draw the line somewhere 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## stoo14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## king larry

trh77 said:


> Aquis today.


Very nice watch


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## YODAHAWK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayyabpirzada

Oris Aquis Maldives Limited Edition - the only 43 mm titanium Aquis that Oris has ever produced to my knowledge (and 43 is a perfect size for my 7.5 inch wrists). I always wanted an Aquis, and this one is the perfect one for me. The ceramic bezel and dial are somewhat greenish and greyish in hue, but fundamentally navy blue. It's a stunning colour I've never seen in another watch. I also LOVE the small seconds. This one is a keeper forever. And titanium makes it light (still hefty, not as light as my titanium Casio Oceanus, but light) and I love the look of polished titanium. This is the favourite watch of my collection (and my Omega Aqua Terra). This model of the Aquis was limited to 2000 pieces with individual serial numbers engraved on the caseback for each (and the box comes with a special Maldives limited edition handbook). The proceeds of the watch went in part to marine conservation in the Maldives atolls.

On a sidenote, I love the bracelet on the Aquis. The square edges remind me of a Cadillac (my favourite car).


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## jhkaplan

Put it back on the NATO today after a run on a blue Hirsch calf leather strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron1n

Oris Aquis Thursday


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Oleksiis




----------



## Bajoporteno

Here is my prized Oris Williams Chronograph.
I love the black carbon fiber dial!


----------



## BrianMcKay

2016 Aquis


----------



## thevenerablelars

ProPilot 111 on Zuludiver Swiss.


----------



## Bajoporteno

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12359521


This is my favorite Oris! The legibility of the dial, beautiful shape on the case, size of the numbers.....
Everything is just perfect in that watch!
Congraulations!


----------



## ctsean

Pre-dive this morning. couldn't actually take it diving though - my gloves are too thick for the dive extension. Maybe next time i'll plan ahead and bring thinner gloves and my underwater camera


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver

With a couple friends....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Chilling at home on this hella hot July afternoon with a wife beater, shorts and my F1 7560.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Oris Aquis, park and Lapierre Zesty bike... 








Closer look:


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Divers65









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

This is not a watch... this is jewelry!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Oris 65 on 1 of Erika's Originals Marine Nationale shoes.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver

DutchMongolian said:


> Divers65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Crown and Buckle strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Yes Sir! It is indeed from Crown and Buckle! Good eye!!!


----------



## samanderson

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this blue strap.

Did it come with the watch or did you buy it separately? If the latter, how much?


----------



## GreenManalishi

Just browsing WUS


----------



## Kluver

DutchMongolian said:


> Yes Sir! It is indeed from Crown and Buckle! Good eye!!!


Thanks. Was about to pull trigger on exact strap but held off cause I've got a ton for it. After seeing your pic, I'm buying one. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craniotes

As you can see, the picture was taken this past Thursday, but it just so happens that I'm wearing said watch right now...

Regards,
Adam


----------



## rickpal14

Still "today" here in St. Louis!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

samanderson said:


> Love this blue strap.
> 
> Did it come with the watch or did you buy it separately? If the latter, how much?


Thanks! I bought it from an AD 3-4 months ago at which time it was a new colour for the Aquis. I think it was about £40-50. I got black and orange as well! Fantastic quality and the clasp is amazing. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Currently wearing the BC3, but something else has just been delivered...


----------



## Higs

craniotes said:


> Regards,
> Adam


I like that a LOT. 
I've seen a few Aquis that were nearly right for me but that might be the one.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanderson

Monkwearmouth said:


> Thanks! I bought it from an AD 3-4 months ago at which time it was a new colour for the Aquis. I think it was about £40-50. I got back and orange as well! Fantastic quality and the clasp is amazing.


Wow, that's a great price! I'd certainly buy a couple for that money. Good one.


----------



## willykatie

Monkwearmouth said:


> Thanks! I bought it from an AD 3-4 months ago at which time it was a new colour for the Aquis. I think it was about £40-50. I got black and orange as well! Fantastic quality and the clasp is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is AD, is Advertised Dealer? If so, which one (not sure if I'm allowed to ask about any dealers in this forum? ). As I might keep mine and try to get the rubber one as well and for that price I might get couple as well .

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Monkwearmouth said:


> Thanks! I bought it from an AD 3-4 months ago at which time it was a new colour for the Aquis. I think it was about £40-50. I got black and orange as well! Fantastic quality and the clasp is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Totally agree! I have the orange strap and it's feels great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

willykatie said:


> What is AD, is Advertised Dealer? If so, which one (not sure if I'm allowed to ask about any dealers in this forum? ). As I might keep mine and try to get the rubber one as well and for that price I might get couple as well .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Authorised Dealer. I got mine from the dealer in Westfield in west London.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

It's cheaper to order extra rubber straps without the clasp . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## Apatride




----------



## MadMrB




----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12383837


How are you enjoying this beauty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

JonS1967 said:


> How are you enjoying this beauty?


Loving it  - A really practical watch with the screw down crown, 100m water resistance, sapphire crystal, 40mm case - its so comfortable and could be worn in almost any situation, dress or casual.

Whilst the newer black dial model may be a little more practical, the older original two tone has so much charm. They are equal partners in my eyes, love them both.


----------



## JonS1967

MadMrB said:


> Loving it  - A really practical watch with the screw down crown, 100m water resistance, sapphire crystal, 40mm case - its so comfortable and could be worn in almost any situation, dress or casual.
> 
> Whilst the newer black dial model may be a little more practical, the older original two tone has so much charm. They are equal partners in my eyes, love them both.


I'm glad to hear you're so happy with both of your beautiful new watches! I agree that they are both unique and have their own niches. The two tone model is less versatile but shines when worn appropriately. The black dial I can see being very versatile, more so than even the Diver 65 models. Enjoy them both and keep posting photos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Just getting in the car and head off to work happy Friday everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tysonmax

This one today for my trip to my AD to pick up a new arrival


----------



## stoo14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Same BC3 with a new NATO Bind strap. Looks like a perfect match!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Just noticed that these pics are exactly 12 hours apart!!! First was in St Louis airport and last one is at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## tysonmax

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12388855


I thought I was done buying for a while after picking up the Hamilton Intra-matic 68 a couple days ago. But this one has been calling me. I really like the simplicity. It seems very rugged and refined at the same time.


----------



## MadMrB

tysonmax said:


> I thought I was done buying for a while after picking up the Hamilton Intra-matic 68 a couple days ago. But this one has been calling me. I really like the simplicity. It seems very rugged and refined at the same time.


That Hamilton Intra-matic 68 is a nice looking watch, congratulations!

The BC3 could be described as rugged, I find it very tactile and I keep slipping it off my wrist and admire the robust angular case. Its very clean, easy to read, with what I would describe as simple and pragmatic charm. The models with stainless bezel with either black or blue dials are my favorites, and I still sometimes debate if I should have got the blue, but I'm also very happy with the black |>


----------



## Wolfy1909

The upcoming week is "Oris Atrelier 2014 Complication"-week )))























Have a great week.

Cheers

Wolfgang


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

This watch looks too good to be just a toolwatch...


----------



## Higs




----------



## tanksndudes




----------



## rickpal14

Back to the stock strap today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Love this watch. Would really like a small seconds and one want to trade for a steinhart OT500 ?? lol...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

tynan.nida said:


> Love this watch. Would really like a small seconds and one want to trade for a steinhart OT500 ?? lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Here is mine!! I love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro




----------



## Oleksiis




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pez83

Great watch and love the La Gloria Cubana!


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## tysonmax




----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK

My '65 is spot on. Won't need to reset the time until we fall back. Most accurate watch I ever had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

Oris Aquis and Jack Reacher









Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddyb

I do love this watch! Nice one.


----------



## camb66




----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Oleksiis




----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Davemro

Still honeymooning. ...


----------



## aaris

I'm part of the Oris club now thanks to richisin! Got my Artelier yesterday. She's probably going to end up on leather soon, but the bracelet is super comfy and solid. Great watch so far. Stoked I've finally added an Oris to my collection.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12408541


What model is this? I love it!


----------



## MadMrB

DiegoCastellanos said:


> What model is this? I love it!


Its a Big Crown Pointer Date ref: 01 754 7679 4034-07 8 20 30, in the picture above its on a third party cordovan leather strap with an Oris folding clasp.

There are a few models in the range, as well as more in the Original Big Crown Pointer Date range.


----------



## Oleksiis

Beautiful toolwatch...









... on my hand:









Proud owner.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## willykatie

Here's mine today. Yes I've decided to keep it. I love it and already looking for another Oris for a daily wear and at the moment torn between Diver 65 40mm or the new Oris William skeleton (even though this might be to dressy for a daily wear)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## thedose




----------



## rickpal14

thedose said:


> View attachment 12415463
> 
> 
> View attachment 12415465


An Oris dress watch is next on my list to add to my BC3, Aquis and my Staghorn LE on order. That's a gorgeous watch! Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

CB on the beach...


----------



## Moker




----------



## MadMrB

Moker said:


> View attachment 12418503


That certainly is a gorgeous watch! :-!


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## MadMrB

These two today, BC3 Advanced and Aquis Date 40mm


----------



## Wolfy1909

Hi everyone,

check this out, Oris Aquis Chrono, a real watch for real men )))))








Have a great sunday!

Cheers

Wolfgang


----------



## Oleksiis




----------



## Davemro




----------



## BirthdayBoy




----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Same BC3 but changed to the Bond NATO from the stock silicone strap. Which do you think looks best??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77

rickpal14 said:


> Same BC3 but changed to the Bond NATO from the stock silicone strap. Which do you think looks best??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bond looks better to me, but you might want to loosen it. It looks like a tourniquet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rickpal14

trh77 said:


> Bond looks better to me, but you might want to loosen it. It looks like a tourniquet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


LOL. Just the way my wrist is bent I guess. Not that tight really. I'm liking the Bond too. Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## dumberdrummer

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 12427245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Patina seems to be kicking in quite nicely!


----------



## tysonmax




----------



## BrianMcKay

Aquis


----------



## tanksndudes




----------



## Oleksiis

Cup of coffee before going to the sea...


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## tysonmax

2 days in a row...


----------



## hellboy666

Gtyynt


MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12431563


E

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## blobtech




----------



## JonS1967

blobtech said:


> View attachment 12433331


Nice pair! Great pics too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdex75

Ohh. I'll play. 









Has any one seen a 1917 pop up yet? I have one in order and my Oris rep says September. But figured we are close enough that Europeans or Swiss are probably landing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin8836




----------



## Justin8836




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Neognosis

Heading back out out on the road again for a few days.


----------



## Cybotron

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer

Colombia said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm calling bullsh1t! Date wheel shows the 27th....and that bottle is too full for you to use the drunk-posting excuse, LOL!


----------



## Colombia

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm calling bullsh1t! Date wheel shows the 27th....and that bottle is too full for you to use the drunk-posting excuse, LOL!


jajaja. Just got it in fro [email protected], haven't had a chance to set it yet. The bottles will be gone by Sunday jajaja.


----------



## dumberdrummer

Colombia said:


> jajaja. Just got it in fro [email protected], haven't had a chance to set it yet. The bottles will be gone by Sunday jajaja.


Congratz...and I'm sure you'll enjoy them both!


----------



## TheGiant

My new Pro Diver, love it. More Oris's to come!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

tibertov said:


>


Love the design, just wish the case was slightly larger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Oleksiis

Aquis and the sea:


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Oleksiis

Oris Aquis (_lat. aquīs - *waters*_*)*:


----------



## trh77

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12439127


Do you alternate between Oris and Tudor each day?


----------



## MadMrB

trh77 said:


> Do you alternate between Oris and Tudor each day?


Pretty much I guess  - They are my two favourite brands.


----------



## willykatie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Is that a glossy bezel? I thought those were supposed to be brushed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Is that a glossy bezel? I thought those were supposed to be brushed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Basel 2017 black/black is matte, the gen 1 black/black is glossy. Oris seems to choose glossy or matte based on each colorway, I haven't found any rhyme or reason.

Edit: OMG just noticed that IS the Basel 2017 model. And now I wait with Robo for a better answer.


----------



## willykatie

Wow, that looks like black. It's actually the sunburst blue. I went to tried on a few watches couple of weeks ago and the girl in the shop said that she would pick a blue face/bezel watch as I already have a black watch .

I love the way the colour change depending on the lighting. The bezel is glossy black ceramic.


----------



## Robotaz

And there you have it. I should have guessed that, but I'm dragging after a very long day yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## Fabian43

willykatie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How big are your wrists? because that dial looks big. Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## willykatie

Yeah it's slightly big on my wrist. I only got 6" wrist . Wasn't sure at the beginning but I'm keeping it for special occasion. I'm thinking about getting CW C60 38 for my daily 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Neognosis




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedose

Love love, LOVE my Oris!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## thedose

MadMrB said:


> Pretty much I guess  - They are my two favourite brands.


that makes two of us! 

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Aonarch

willykatie said:


> Yeah it's slightly big on my wrist. I only got 6" wrist . Wasn't sure at the beginning but I'm keeping it for special occasion. I'm thinking about getting CW C60 38 for my daily
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No offense, but that is too big for you.


----------



## thedose

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Oleksiis

Aonarch said:


> No offense, but that is too big for you.


Who cares... If he likes the watch he doesn't need neither yours nor mine opinion. And the watch is too good to sell it just because it slightly bigger than what we get used to.


----------



## JTO

Aonarch said:


> No offense, but that is too big for you.


Now now no need to get judgmental. It's his money and we should only appreciate the watches here on this forum not the wrists of the wearer

Paycheque Killers: Seiko Turtle SRP779 'Pepsi'/Tissot PRS516-Automatic/ORIS Aquis Green


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## willykatie

Yeah I know .

If you look at a few pages back, I was trying to decide either keep it or send it back.

Oris especially the Aquis was the first watch I said to myself a few years back when I saw it in the shopping centre I fell in love with and I thought should get it when I can afford it. Waited for a long few years and managed to buy it a few weeks ago .

I've decided that I'm keeping it as it is my first Luxury automatic watch the one I saw a few years ago and also it doesn't look as big on my wrist in real life like in the picture. I tried the previous model and looks bigger actually.

I'm looking for another watch like CW C60 38mm or Oris Divers 65 40mm for daily. Would like Oris obviously but quite pricey compare to CW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

willykatie said:


> Yeah I know .
> 
> If you look at a few pages back, I was trying to decide either keep it or send it back.
> 
> Oris especially the Aquis was the first watch I said to myself a few years back when I saw it in the shopping centre I fell in love with and I thought should get it when I can afford it. Waited for a long few years and managed to buy it a few weeks ago .
> 
> I've decided that I'm keeping it as it is my first Luxury automatic watch the one I saw a few years ago and also it doesn't look as big on my wrist in real life like in the picture. I tried the previous model and looks bigger actually.
> 
> I'm looking for another watch like CW C60 38mm or Oris Divers 65 40mm for daily. Would like Oris obviously but quite pricey compare to CW.


Good on you, and you're right wrist shots always exagerate the size of the watch. Wear your Aquis with pride, it looks fine, and they are gorgeous watches.

The CW C60 Trident is a good watch for the price, not on a par with the Aquis, but then it is about a ⅓ of the price. I wouldn't buy one full price, as CW have many sales where you can pick them up with substantial discounts. Infact I would recommend buying pre-owned as you could get a nearly new mint C60 for a decent price, and as CW supply a 5 year warranty you should have plenty of guarantee period left. Check the CW forum, but you will need a few posts until you can access the Sales section.


----------



## jcar79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Higs




----------



## MadMrB

The 2017 Aquis has been my companion throughout today...


----------



## TheGiant

My second Oris ( producer first). Another one on the way!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Pro Diver first!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Today, maybe the BC3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay

TheGiant said:


> My second Oris


May I ask who made the leather straps for you?


----------



## Davemro




----------



## mitchjrj

The outstanding Artelier Greenwich Mean Time LE...









I just entered this in the 2018 Oris #craftingculture Instagram contest for next year's calendar. Throw me a like if you dig the photo (@jrjmphoto).

PS. Admins, if this is off-base please delete. Thank you.


----------



## Wolfy1909

Today and in the upcoming week this beauty:
Oris Artelier Complication 2014.















Have a great weekend!

Cheers 
Wolfgang


----------



## mkeric1

finally got my bracelet after 6 months of not wearing it feels great Hated the clasp on the rubber strap


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Horoticus

mitchjrj said:


> The outstanding Artelier Greenwich Mean Time LE...I just entered this in the 2018 Oris #craftingculture Instagram contest for next year's calendar.


Beautiful pic! Best of luck in the contest. :-!


----------



## mitchjrj

mkeric1 said:


> Hated the clasp on the rubber strap...




Never heard someone say that before. How so?


----------



## commanche

Got a new bracelet (finally succumb to it), so have to share


----------



## mkeric1

mitchjrj said:


> Never heard someone say that before. How so?


i dont know it was just too big and thick i never felt comfortable wearing it


----------



## BrianMcKay

mitchjrj said:


> mkeric1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hated the clasp on the rubber strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard someone say that before. How so?
Click to expand...

I sold my Aquis rubber straps and giant buckle because black rubber looks cheap,
I don't want large "ORIS" on each strap and the clasp, and
I thought that the DLC would be scratched and rubbed off the face of the clasp,
and a rubber strap tucked under two curved, nested pieces of metal, and a plump clasp holding another layer of rubber are four times as thick as a strap.
I don't want all that bulk!
Four wristwatches that I wear have straps or bracelets and clasps that are only 1.5 times the thickness of a strap.
And I don't have large "ORIS," "ROLEX," "SEIKO," "OMEGA," or "PLPROF" advertising.


----------



## DutchMongolian

The 65 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skim_Milk

^^^^looks great with that strap


----------



## rickpal14

BC3 Advanced with BluShark Bond NATO. So comfy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Horoticus

Love that patina!:-!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## rickpal14

My BC3 Advanced in the cathedral square in Santo Domingo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoo14

loving my 65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Not too big, not too small, the practically perfect Aquis 40mm ;-)

Such a shame its no longer available :-(


----------



## Davemro




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## aktodd

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

Oris Aquis in the pool tonight.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Got this piece barely and love the way the face pops! It's awesome looking but it feels kind of big on my wimpy 7 inch wrist.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Whoops forgot to attach the photo.


----------



## Horoticus

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Got this piece barely and love the way the face pops! It's awesome looking but it feels kind of big on my wimpy 7 inch wrist.


Looks great on your wrist. :-!


----------



## TheGiant

My New / Used Oris Tonneau World Timer. Love It! This is my third Oris with one more to come ( Propilot Calibre 111)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMann2380

TheGiant said:


> View attachment 12470937
> View attachment 12470939
> 
> 
> My New / Used Oris Tonneau World Timer. Love It! This is my third Oris with one more to come ( Propilot Calibre 111)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch!


----------



## TheGiant

JMann2380 said:


> Nice watch!


Thank you, does anyone know the production years of the Oris Tonneau World Timers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Horoticus

JMann2380 said:


> Nice watch!


Nice lume!


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

I'm sorry for the light bulb reflections.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer

TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


Hopefully, the next pic won't be of you wearing that watch on your RIGHT arm, lol!


----------



## Michael Day

Pretty happy with the landing today of my new 21mm Geckota Italian Handmade from Watchgecko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## vinamis

I found oris tonneau from 2004 / 2006 / 2008 but not precisely the world timer model.


----------



## TradeKraft

dumberdrummer said:


> Hopefully, the next pic won't be of you wearing that watch on your RIGHT arm, lol!


Ha ha they were pretty docile.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## dumberdrummer

TradeKraft said:


> Ha ha they were pretty docile.
> 
> IG: Tradekraft


That's what Siegfried and Roy said, too!


----------



## Madrover

Picked up this BC4 Chrono the other day. What do you think. Also, very first post!


----------



## MadMrB

Madrover said:


> Picked up this BC4 Chrono the other day. What do you think. Also, very first post!
> 
> View attachment 12476071


Welcome to the forum. Congratulations it looks fantastic, and we could do with some more pictures as they're not seen too often. 👏👏👍


----------



## JonS1967

Madrover said:


> Picked up this BC4 Chrono the other day. What do you think. Also, very first post!
> 
> View attachment 12476071


Beautiful watch! Congratulations and welcome to the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wore this yesterday but was so busy I forgot to post.









Wearing this today. Can't help but notice how they share some subtle design characteristics... overall shape with the domed crystals, tapering bracelets, similar color scheme. In short, love them both!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

This one for a backyard BBQ.


----------



## TheGiant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Madrover said:


> Picked up this BC4 Chrono the other day. What do you think. Also, very first post!
> 
> View attachment 12476071


This watch looks better from your photo then on store website photos. Was thinking in adding this one to my collection since I can get at a great price and great value!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madrover

TheGiant said:


> This watch looks better from your photo then on store website photos. Was thinking in adding this one to my collection since I can get at a great price and great value!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it. It's heavy, but very comfortable on the wrist. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Pun

My diver Oris Carl Braesher


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## willykatie

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 12467171
> 
> 
> Not too big, not too small, the practically perfect Aquis 40mm ;-)
> 
> Such a shame its no longer available :-(


Yeah I think 40mm Aquis probably is the perfect size. But like they say.... the bigger the better... 

Lazy Sunday after Sunday dinner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Just got this Artelier small seconds retrograde pointer day for workdays; fell in love with It; 

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Just in love with this watch!









P.S. Galaxy S8 makes a perfect night shots!


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## Neognosis

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


wow! Where did you find that strap in 21mm? (Assuming it is not 22mm)


----------



## Michael Day

Neognosis said:


> wow! Where did you find that strap in 21mm? (Assuming it is not 22mm)


Thanks.

It's from Watchgecko. Geckota Simple Handmade Italian Calf. They make in 1 mm increments. Four colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## braith7

An old favourite these days ☺









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Y


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Few more photos...


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

braith7 said:


> An old favourite these days ☺


That's it. Tonight I'm putting mine back on rubber. Time for a switch, Aquis Date to bracelet.


----------



## Cocas




----------



## HickWillis

Took this after cleaning it. The light in my kitchen hit it just right and made a cool reflection


----------



## Oleksiis

Jewelry...


----------



## dumberdrummer

HickWillis said:


> Took this after cleaning it. The light in my kitchen hit it just right and made a cool reflection
> View attachment 12485565


Interesting...so, is all the writing printed on the crystal, or is it etched? (Oh, great pic, BTW!)


----------



## HickWillis

dumberdrummer said:


> Interesting...so, is all the writing printed on the crystal, or is it etched? (Oh, great pic, BTW!)


It's not on the crystal at all. I think the light caused it to reflect on to the crystal and then back on the dial. Just a weird lighting effect I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro




----------



## JonS1967

Switched to this after work. I just love this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conehead the Librarian

My new Aquis, on an even newer strap. 
This is a grey stingray strap with navy stitching. It's a really nicely made strap, and I think it looks great now it's on (although the fit was so tight that it took me hours to get it to fit the screw-bars!)


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

It's back! Missed this watch!


----------



## aktodd

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker

rickpal14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I love the Small Seconds but my wrist is just too small for the 45mm. That's real nice piece and looks great on your wrist, enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Wolfy1909

Hi guys,
today and in the upcoming week I wear my Aquis Chrono Steel. This piece is 46mm in diameter, 18mm high and about 250g in weight. As the Oris slogan says: real watches for real people . The accuracy is really amazing, plus one second per day with a Selitta 500. Really a fantastic watch.








Have a great weekend!

Cheers from rainy and cold Germany

Wolfgang


----------



## watchesoff

I hate to say it but when I bought my 40mm 65 I was really looking for a Longines Legend, but I got a good deal on the 65 and thought I could check it out and flip it without losing money. As soon as I opened the box I knew I wasn't going to sell it. I was blown away by how gorgeous it is. The deep black of the dial, the fantastic heritage design and how well it was all put together blew me away. I forgot all about that Legend.

The lume on this watch is amazing.


----------



## MercifulFate

Lisgan said:


> I hate to say it but when I bought my 40mm 65 I was really looking for a Longines Legend, but I got a good deal on the 65 and thought I could check it out and flip it without losing money. As soon as I opened the box I knew I wasn't going to sell it. I was blown away by how gorgeous it is. The deep black of the dial, the fantastic heritage design and how well it was all put together blew me away. I forgot all about that Legend.
> 
> The lume on this watch is amazing.


Really looking forward to getting one, great photos


----------



## watchesoff

MercifulFate said:


> Really looking forward to getting one, great photos


Thanks! Everything about it works for me, it looks great and feels great to use. I hope you love it as much!


----------



## Alva josh

Oris 65 on my wrist today


----------



## MR028

Wolfy1909 said:


> Hi guys,
> today and in the upcoming week I wear my Aquis Chrono Steel. This piece is 46mm in diameter, 18mm high and about 250g in weight. As the Oris slogan says: real watches for real people . The accuracy is really amazing, plus one second per day with a Selitta 500. Really a fantastic watch.
> 
> View attachment 12492531
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Cheers from rainy and cold Germany
> 
> Wolfgang


Great looking Oris. Good purposeful size too. 👍🏻


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lrienaeds

Trying this on a nato today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

lrienaeds said:


> Trying this on a nato today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Very very stylish and nice!


----------



## Barge




----------



## mitchjrj

Barge said:


>


Five days to go.


----------



## raheelc

Anyone own the new Big Crown Worldtimer?! Pics??

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

Duplicate


----------



## DrGonzo

New ChronOris







Date









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TradeKraft

Depth Gauge

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## thedose

Colors









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dbleoh7

Diver 65 on a thin Horween strap.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Divers 65









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis




----------



## thedose

LuminORIS 









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trhall




----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

by barge photo


----------



## Sproughton




----------



## JonS1967

thedose said:


> LuminORIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


This is a beautiful watch! Seems like Oris sports watches get most of the attention, but they do have some great dress pieces as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

JonS1967 said:


> This is a beautiful watch! Seems like Oris sports watches get most of the attention, but they do have some great dress pieces as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is absolutely true, look at this piece (fortunately it is mine ))








Have a great weekend!

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

A few days late posting, but it's what I was wearing today too.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie

Quiet morning, waiting for customers to come in 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

I keep on almost selling this watch, each time I don't I'm glad that I didn't.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Sixty Five


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

jam karet said:


>


This strap combo is Lights-Out! Best I've seen on the 65; well done.


----------



## jam karet

soaking.fused said:


> This strap combo is Lights-Out! Best I've seen on the 65; well done.


Thanks! It's an Alphashark nato in case anyone's wondering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

jam karet said:


> Thanks! It's an Alphashark nato in case anyone's wondering.


Yep, thought so. It's pure nastiness (good nasty).

Good work.


----------



## Timegentlemenplease

Brewer247 said:


> My Oris Regulateur "Der Meistertaucher"
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1160347&d=1374179738"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


One of my favourites, great watch.


----------



## aktodd

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect match. I would never change that strap. Is that a new color? I have bought 7 or 8 straps from them, but don't recall seeing that combo.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirKing7

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap and dial combo is superb, nice shot and great combo


----------



## jam karet

aktodd said:


> Perfect match. I would never change that strap. Is that a new color? I have bought 7 or 8 straps from them, but don't recall seeing that combo.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yea it's only been out a few weeks I think. It's their Black & Tan strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

AirKing7 said:


> The strap and dial combo is superb, nice shot and great combo


Much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalagarwal66

RumOris









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

ORIS. Blue Strap.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Maddog1970

Staghorn LE and Akita


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Maddog1970

Again today....


----------



## aktodd

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## chickenlittle

Oris Diver 65









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Great pics in this thread everyone!



Michael Day said:


>


Great shot and watch. Fancy that Vespa, too.



Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 12544689


I love the color and your watch,


----------



## cadencio05

Vintage vibe









Envoyé de mon SM-G900F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

soaking.fused said:


> Great pics in this thread everyone!
> Great shot and watch. Fancy that Vespa, too.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

65 again today


----------



## jam karet

blueradish said:


> 65 again today


Nice combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Early in the morning:








And after the jogging:


----------



## hairyjesus

Hello. I've bought a vintage Oris from Ebay after looking for over a year for the perfect manual wind, vintage watch but I have no idea of the model or the year. It's in fabulous condition and it looks very much like a refurb. It's a 17 Jewels shock proof.








Could anyone identify it or give me some more info - the seller didn't know as they seem to deal in refurb vintage watches. It cost just under £100 (I'm in the UK).


----------



## soaking.fused

Oleksiis said:


> View attachment 12553043


Gorgeous Blue dial. A real stunner!



blueradish said:


>


Outstanding.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## tinitini

hairyjesus said:


> Hello. I've bought a vintage Oris from Ebay after looking for over a year for the perfect manual wind, vintage watch but I have no idea of the model or the year. It's in fabulous condition and it looks very much like a refurb. It's a 17 Jewels shock proof.
> View attachment 12553935
> 
> 
> Could anyone identify it or give me some more info - the seller didn't know as they seem to deal in refurb vintage watches. It cost just under £100 (I'm in the UK).


I wonder if you shouldn't search among the HMT models, rather than in the oris catalog :-(

Did you have a look at the movement ?


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980




----------



## Oleksiis

The best diver watch (under $4000) on a planet! My lovely Aquis:


----------



## Pachoe

BC3 tonight 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Lot's of blues today.

I'll add mine.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd

I'm trying it out on a Hirsch Liberty strap today. I just couldn't get used to the strap it came with, due to the deployant clasp digging into my wrist.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

I've also had mine on a Hirsch Liberty this week.


----------



## vishalagarwal66

Small seconds 47 mm can someone recommend strap options that won't empty the bank account









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Staghorn LE


----------



## Pachoe

BC3 for Sunday!









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

The 9th is always the best day to photograph this watch..


----------



## stoo14

My 65 on a Haveston Nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samnk

Mundane Mondaze









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

Diving for rubber duckies.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

An oldie in my collection, first time on my wrist in 2017. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samnk

ten13th said:


> An oldie in my collection, first time on my wrist in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woah! Is that a full lume dial?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

samnk said:


> Woah! Is that a full lume dial?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yep, there is lume on the dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D4MO

Hers a pic of my Aquis Date


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## dbleoh7

Oris 65 on Strapcode Super Engineer


----------



## trhall

ten13th said:


> An oldie in my collection, first time on my wrist in 2017.


You always have the coolest watches.


----------



## trhall

On vacation, so no strap switching and no other Oris with me. This has been my daily wear the whole trip.


----------



## Today

chickenlittle said:


> Diving for rubber duckies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Very nice shot


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

B/W Bronze shot



chickenlittle said:


> Diving for rubber duckies.


That's a Duck Dive!



trhall said:


>


Excellent bamboo Pilot!


----------



## ten13th

So as you. GS, Oris and Sinn at the very least that I can tell. 



trhall said:


> You always have the coolest watches.


----------



## stebesplace

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OEM strap or aftermarket? Looks really good on there.


----------



## aktodd

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

stebesplace said:


> OEM strap or aftermarket? Looks really good on there.


Thanks! Yup aftermarket (Alphashark).


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## samnk

Different day, Different strap, same watch









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

A cup of coffee from Galapagos Islands before the sunset...


----------



## Minorcollector

Friday the 13th.


----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Barge

Well It's been a year now. Still in love. 10 day pro pilot. Rockin' some lume.


Have a good one.


----------



## tinitini

Sixty-five


----------



## Oleksiis

Calm evening with Aquis...


----------



## rockin'ron

Some shots of my 65 Diver...


----------



## TDKFM

This guy seems to be an outcast in this thread. One of my go to work watches though.


----------



## aktodd

Big Crown Propilot









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMD1082




----------



## rickpal14

Loving the Bond NATO on my BC3!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

2017 Oris Aquis Date Diver









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

Aquis Chrono in steel. A real watch for real men. )))

Cheers from Germany

Wolfgang


----------



## samnk

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That thing needs a training bra. Nice dome!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

BCPP Date on an Erika's Originals MN Black Ops strap.


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitzer

Chronoris 1970 GP


----------



## sticky

If I dived (big if) this is my only Oris that I cvouldn't take with me.


----------



## stipebst

Fitzer said:


> Chronoris 1970 GP


Wery nice looking heritage style


----------



## Oleksiis

Iconic watch...


----------



## JonS1967

Fitzer said:


> Chronoris 1970 GP


Such an awesome piece! Enjoy that beauty!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

Diving for sand castles.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitzer

A day late as his birthday was the 21st but in his honour the rarely worn Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## samnk

Denim+Leather









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## soaking.fused

Sent the Sixty-Five off to its new owner today and could not wait to finally share this one. I moved the Black-Blue 40mm but only due to it resembling my other Dive watch.

But there was a WHOLE lot to love in the 40mm 65, and the Black-Blue was definitely my favorite of the models I recently tried (which included the Black 40mm and Bronze 42mm).



A MattR of Time said:


>


Super shot alert


----------



## Moker




----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Barge

*bcpp10days*


----------



## watchdaddy1

on 60's tropic



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## mstnpete

Aquis









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitzer

This is the one which started it all for me with Oris in the late '80s.


----------



## TDKFM

I picked up my second Oris of the bay. Came in today. I bought it without knowing a ton about it and gambled some for a good price.


----------



## Stromboli

Mind you, it is an older pic but one of the nicest that I have so far taken of my Oris Big Crown Complication. I just admire this watch so much. I don't have a winder yet so it is kind of a little pain but just like the saying. "He ain't heavy, he's my brother". A model that both has a place in my heart and collection. Have a wonderful evening everyone, well what's left,right? Stromboli.


----------



## Oleksiis

Me today:


----------



## trhall

BCPP Date on ADPT strap


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

DrGonzo said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Superb tulip glass and area rug coaster; and of course, the watch.

Dig!


----------



## DrGonzo

soaking.fused said:


> Superb tulip glass and area rug coaster; and of course, the watch.
> 
> Dig!


Oris + Duvel = good Sunday.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

DrGonzo said:


> Oris + Duvel = good Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


You've got that right. Clearly you're a man with exquisite taste; in watches and beer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Oris at night...


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stipebst

*Re: bcpp10days*



Barge said:


>


Just love the pr and blue dial


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Just arrived yesterday. Artix Complication.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afarrell85




----------



## Barge

Looking over Lisbon


----------



## trhall




----------



## Wonderer23

Oris Artix GT Day Date


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

65 Topper


----------



## toysoldier001

These watches are making me jealous!


----------



## Oleksiis

Big and bold. My favourite watch:


----------



## GoBuffs11

Wonderer23 said:


> Oris Artix GT Day Date


First one I've seen in the wild. Looks great.


----------



## JonS1967

SKOBR said:


> 65 Topper


The Topper edition is one special watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Oris Divers 65 with bracelet from BC3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR




----------



## stipebst

Bluesy


----------



## Jim Jones

Jay Hallsworth said:


> Oris Divers 65 with bracelet from BC3
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this lets see more pics


----------



## Steppy

Movember


----------



## Oleksiis




----------



## soaking.fused

Steppy said:


> Movember


This' the first wrist shot in the wild that I've seen.

Marvelous!!


----------



## Lucien369

Movember on Bond Nato


----------



## obsidian

Well, if you insist...


----------



## aktodd

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## NN_




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Brey17

Just picked up a Deauville today.

I am on a thin watch kick. The specs say 12.86mm tall, but maybe 6 of those mm are box sapphire. This feels so nice on the wrist!

Need to find a good suede strap or two for this. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Brey17 said:


> Just picked up a Deauville today.
> 
> I am on a thin watch kick. The specs say 12.86mm tall, but maybe 6 of those mm are box sapphire. This feels so nice on the wrist!
> 
> Need to find a good suede strap or two for this. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Congrats! I'll be picking the black dialed one next week.

BandR bands makes a really nice dark brown suede strap. It's called the vintage mocha.


----------



## BrianMcKay

TT3 Darryl O'Young


----------



## Barge




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## mplsabdullah

b-)


----------



## jcar79

Had a 65 42mm and sold it. Just picked this up and am quite smitten.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Back to the 10 day pro pilot.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

jcar79 said:


> Had a 65 42mm and sold it. Just picked this up and am quite smitten.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can totally relate. I've wanted a 65 for the last two years and was absolutely set on the blue-dialed 42mm until I had an epiphany last month. My black-dialed 40mm is in the mail and arrives Monday.


----------



## jcar79

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> I've wanted a 65 for the last two years and was absolutely set on the blue-dialed 42mm until I had an epiphany last month. My black-dialed 40mm is in the mail and arrives Monday.


Great choice! You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

To think. People were returning their blue DD's that had faded to bronze for new blue dials but now that they are collectors items mine is still at blue as the day it left Switzerland.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

Just replaced the oem leather strap, which broke after just a few months


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Oris Miles Tonneau


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Wow. Wow. Wow.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## Bababooey

So torn between this (⬆) and the gray dial. Impatiently waiting for a local dealer to get a blue dialed one to check out in person. I think they’ll be available over here pretty soon.


----------



## troyr1

sticky said:


> To think. People were returning their blue DD's that had faded to bronze for new blue dials but now that they are collectors items mine is still at blue as the day it left Switzerland.
> 
> View attachment 12684935


I have this watch and it is probably my favorite one to look upon. I love the case shape and the blue wave. This is the only watch I truly baby. Enjoy!

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

65 Topper LE (no date)










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

here


----------



## raheelc

Barge said:


>


Just ordered this on the green canvas strap. Wanted it on the bracelet but couldn't find a good price. Will probably pick up the bracelet at some point.

Edit: Just noticed this looks like the blue dial? I ordered the black one 
Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

it is definitely is blue.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCP

Anthracite BCPP 111 around the house today.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927




----------



## NN_




----------



## Pneuma




----------



## rfortson

Picked up this Rectangular Complication to scratch my moon phase itch. Very nice for the recent sale price.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj




----------



## Jeff Scott

It's been a while since the last time I made a photograph of my watches, but I made this one today after seeing another thread this morning.


----------



## rickpal14

NN_ said:


>


If you don't mind me asking where did you get the strap? Would love one like that on my Aquis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackentrepreneur

This is my second ORIS.
A step up from my Divers Date.


----------



## rfortson

mitchjrj said:


>


Man, I love that watch, but I'm afraid it's too big for me.


----------



## Barge

We got a bit of snow today.


----------



## stonehead887

Oris F1 today









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

Oris Artelier 2014; really like this piece such nice complications and so classy.

Have a great Sunday.

Cheers 
Wolfgang


----------



## JonS1967

rfortson said:


> Picked up this Rectangular Complication to scratch my moon phase itch. Very nice for the recent sale price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! I'm a sucker for rectangular watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubricksmind

I'm in love with this pice but might have to let it go soon, a grail might become available soon with my local dealer!






!


----------



## NN_

rickpal14 said:


> If you don't mind me asking where did you get the strap? Would love one like that on my Aquis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here :


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bbj6CznhqS1/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Received my Oris Calibre 111, unfortunately there is a speck of dust under the crystal, to the left of the power reserve hand. My OCD is kicking in, so I'll probably have to return it for a refund.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubricksmind

Little peak


----------



## JonS1967

Loving my Oris!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51




----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## AsAs

Here is my Oris. I really enjoy it.


----------



## kingspertel

sixty five


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

PM. (Excuse the Moonphase indicator)


----------



## dewey4262

On a Uncle Seiko Tropic. Great alternative to the OEM.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

On a Watch Obsession Perlon.


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

Anybody out there tried the 65 on mesh yet?


----------



## Earl Grey

On dark blue Perlon from Wrist & Style I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

Real food and real watches...(at our local favorite pasta restaurant).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCP

BCPP 111 has been on my wrist since I got it a few weeks ago. Love it!


----------



## TheGiant

My fourth different Oris watch ( probably won't be my last) but so far the best one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

SKOBR said:


> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


Awesome photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51

Neutered ToxicNato today:


----------



## DrGonzo

Chronoris









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## DCP

Still this one (every day since it arrived).


----------



## Ben93

Bought this oris from a forum member on here. Really loving the watch! Going to be selling my seiko to help pay for this thing. This would be my first (what I consider) luxury watch and its really a great piece!


----------



## BrianMcKay

DLC on steel 2016 Aquis


----------



## Barge

Merry X-mas


----------



## Wolfy1909

Aquis Chrono, love it like day one, is extremely accurate (+ 1 sec. per day). The bracelet is one of the very best on the market.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## TheGiant

More Oris's to come!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

On the Coho, heading to Washington State.


----------



## craigmorin4555

Aquis LE









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM

TheGiant said:


> View attachment 12756255
> 
> 
> More Oris's to come!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oriss, orisses, Ori?


----------



## BrianMcKay

Oris wristwatches
Oris is a name.

Sent from my HTC iPhone 8S Plus via Tapatalk Premium


----------



## iceman767

Diver sixty five









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay

Aquis


----------



## BrianMcKay

TT3


----------



## Oleksiis

Yesterday:








Today:


----------



## Grinny456

Landed Yesterday.


----------



## BrianMcKay

TT3


----------



## Nasmitty7185

Just picked up this beauty, the limited edition blue eagles. I'm not sure yet if I'm keeping it or flipping it. Regardless, it is a beautiful timepiece.


----------



## nemanja198




----------



## 762x51

Back on the bracelet today:


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## NN_

Treated my aquis with a super gator strap. Totally on another level now


----------



## redzebra




----------



## Gofishus

This is my first Oris watch, and my first Swiss watch actually. I was looking for a good dual time zone watch and this one looked the best aesthetically to me.

Oris Greenwich Mean Time Limited Edition:


----------



## Oleksiis

Coffee time...


----------



## Wanaba

BC3


----------



## joepac

At my doctor's office today... My turn to be a patient 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

*My Oris propilot 10 days relaxing with friends.*

 :-!


----------



## Oleksiis

Fragile "crystal" watch in a reliable metal case:


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## mitchjrj

Gofishus said:


> This is my first Oris watch, and my first Swiss watch actually. I was looking for a good dual time zone watch and this one looked the best aesthetically to me.
> 
> Oris Greenwich Mean Time Limited Edition:
> 
> View attachment 12781571


I bought this last year. Amazing watch in my opinion. You chose well.


----------



## mitchjrj

Got the Divers Sixty-Five last week and haven't taken it off yet. Stymied why it took so long.


----------



## stonehead887

Good morning. Oris Chronoris today









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver

Monday = trying to look like a functional adult day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall




----------



## traczu




----------



## camilo

Loving my 65 buddy :-!


----------



## traczu

camilo said:


> Loving my 65 buddy :-!
> 
> View attachment 12795599


Nice


----------



## stipebst

Rain drops


----------



## trhall




----------



## stonehead887

Williams F1 today









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## motegi

Just arrived. A vintage piece from overseas... It would appear to be one of the inspirations for the modern Divers 65.


----------



## raheelc

Oris Pro Pilot Calibre 111


----------



## Nasmitty7185

Oris Royal Flying Doctor








I was lucky enough to participate in an auction out of CA right before Christmas for the leftover watches from the SWI Group liquidation that took place about a year ago. I picked up this beauty and around twenty other Oris watches including models such as the big crown X1 calc, Aquis Titan, Aquis Date, Calobra II, BC4 Retrograde, BC3 advanced, Artix GT Chrono, Big Crown ProPilot, Artelier Small Second Pointer, Artelier Complication, TT3 Darryl O' Young, Artix GT, etc.


----------



## mitchjrj




----------



## Musicfreak1988

Just noticed the date is wrong, sorry, but it has been corrected!


----------



## TGR50

Oris Oscar Peterson


----------



## Wolfy1909

Gentleman, take a look at this beauty or shall I say beast )))
46mm in diameter, weigh is 252 g. Such a fantastic piece and extremely accurate with +1 sec. per day.

Have a great Weekend.

Cheers

Wolfgang


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Carting Big Bertha around with me today.


----------



## afechete

Tungsten bezel today.


----------



## Thiudans

My first Oris--a BC3 Advanced. Clean and simple, but quite good.


----------



## Pachoe

Formal today









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

With my new Leather strap. Love the combo of the strap and dial color!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM

A little something to offset all these giants.


----------



## 74notserpp

Happy Australia Day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toysoldier001

Why do no dealers in my area have this watch for me to try on?? Nice shot, btw.


----------



## dumberdrummer

toysoldier001 said:


> Why do no dealers in my area have this watch for me to try on?? Nice shot, btw.


Quoting the original post would helpso that we know which watch you're referring to.


----------



## canary301




----------



## xherion

Wow an Oris diver regulateur, never see that before.
congrats, it is a sweet one!



canary301 said:


> View attachment 12841131


----------



## canary301

xherion said:


> Wow an Oris diver regulateur, never see that before.
> congrats, it is a sweet one!


thank you! this piece indeed was a rare catch from a dealer.


----------



## Neognosis

Changing oil on a warm (for the northeast in january) saturday morning


----------



## Thiudans

Interesting piece. It took me a minute to figure out how to read it.


----------



## old45

camilo said:


> Loving my 65 buddy :-!
> 
> View attachment 12795599


Ticks all the boxes for me. Retro but original design. Not derivative of other brands. Not a big size. Big dome. Eye catcher but still modest looking. Huge fan.


----------



## bjdean16




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## STiG30

My first Oris. Definitely won't be the last.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STiG30

STiG30 said:


> My first Oris. Definitely won't be the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbeezi

Loving the versatility of the Diver Sixty Five!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigCrown44

Photo is not taken today, but a very re ent addition to my collection. Loving it!


----------



## 762x51

A little OD ToxicNato today:


----------



## jam karet

3rd times a charm...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thiudans

STiG30 said:


> STiG30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first Oris. Definitely won't be the
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Love the carbon fiber on the case.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfy1909

Artelier Complication 2014, an absolutely stunning piece of my collection.









Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## Lovro_

Small second on sunny day









Poslano sa mog EVA-L19 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8




----------



## bonder

My first oris, my father in law got it from his watch maker who from what I can tell customised it by putting a different bezel on, I love how it sits a bit smaller on my wrists compared to the same size divers of different brands.


----------



## cel4145

Just got this Oris Classic Date silver dial today:

View attachment 12875371


----------



## cel4145

Hmmmm...not sure why it's showing that attachment link.

Try again, but with an external host for the file:


----------



## ptfly




----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I'll second the Divers 65. My first Oris and I'm absolutely loving it. May even turn me into a bracelet guy.


----------



## bjdean16

Ditto. The 65 is killer!!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Artix GT.


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Brey17

Deauville today.


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## edchys




----------



## trhall

Thought the pattern on my shirt and the guilloche on the dial were complementary.


----------



## GoBuffs11

ChronoTraveler said:


> Artix GT.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12880735&stc=1&d=1518193397"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Love those Artix Gts!


----------



## chrusp

3 days ago. just found internet in Alice Springs









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## CeeCab705

2018-02-11_12-40-35 by Carlos E Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## mstnpete

Oris Monday!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## optoroboto




----------



## raheelc

Oris Aquis Regulateur









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall




----------



## joepac

optoroboto said:


> View attachment 12899035


Is that the 43mm?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## optoroboto

joepac said:


> Is that the 43mm?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Yup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vlad6604




----------



## joepac

vlad6604 said:


> View attachment 12904761


Nice! I have the white one.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## vlad6604

très agréable avec le bracelet en acier : -!


----------



## Neognosis

On a flight out this morning


----------



## chickenlittle

65 on a Colareb Venezia Ocher strap today.










Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ER05

Diver Date









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tumbler

Lazy Sunday.


----------



## joepac

vlad6604 said:


> très agréable avec le bracelet en acier : -!


Thanks/Merci! (I had to translate your post lol)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dklaiman

Just got my old Full Steel CS back from being repaired. Here it is.








Now I just need to get a new strap--and figure out how to rotate the picture.


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## redzebra




----------



## blueradish




----------



## Jay Hallsworth

BC3 today methinks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## mitchjrj

Like good coffee the _Divers Sixty-Five_ 42mm was worth the weight... ;-)









Recently received the Oris NATO (courtesy of ACE Jewellers, can't speak highly enough of them) and it is beautiful albeit pricey. Superbly engineered and executed NATO, will probably add another in the future.


----------



## jackP

Depth Gauge chrono
It's a big boy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

mitchjrj said:


> Like good coffee the _Divers Sixty-Five_ 42mm was worth the weight... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12918341
> 
> 
> Recently received the Oris NATO (courtesy of ACE Jewellers, can't speak highly enough of them) and it is beautiful albeit pricey. Superbly engineered and executed NATO, will probably add another in the future.


completely agree. The clasp and the nato itself are top notch


----------



## sticky

When I got this it was cutting edge design but things move on.


----------



## Wolfy1909

A real watch for a real man:









Have a great weekend.

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## mitchjrj

Sixty-Five on Oris NATO...


----------



## watchdaddy1

The two new arrivals have overshadowed the bracelet I retrieved last week for my 65er.

Looks like an entirely different watch



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

sticky said:


> When I got this it was cutting edge design but things move on.
> 
> View attachment 12924193


The small second TT1 diver is still one of my favourites! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Oris Chronoris on this Glorious Sunday Morning! PTL!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang

This has become a pretty versatile watch for me. Both dressy and sporty.








Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackP

So nice I need twice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## chickenlittle

On the road with my Diver 65...









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Tautology

Not working.


----------



## Krish47

My new addition: Oris BC4. In pathway of moving from Quartz to Automatic.


----------



## wedemboyz

Just got a classic date... loving it so far









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall




----------



## Trinityten

Oris Aquis 40mm


----------



## Trinityten

Oris BC3 Advanced


----------



## mitchjrj

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


That works surprisingly well on 'gator.


----------



## Buchmann69

mitchjrj said:


> That works surprisingly well on 'gator.


Thanks mate, I think so too. I usually don't combine leather with divers, but it works for me and I'm just a desk diver anyways 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## lightingball2

jenyang said:


> This has become a pretty versatile watch for me. Both dressy and sporty.
> View attachment 12931421
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lightingball2

Here's mine today!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STiG30

Big Crown Propilot Date


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj




----------



## Neognosis

mitchjrj said:


>


Band looks fantastic. Is is 21mm, and if so, where did you get it?


----------



## mitchjrj

Neognosis said:


> Band looks fantastic. Is is 21mm, and if so, where did you get it?


Yup. 21mm. WatchGecko has some beauties. And surprisingly CheapestNATO now has a very nice line of leather in 21mm.


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## trhall

Oris Big Crown ProPilot Date


----------



## rickpal14

Enjoying a St. Maarten sunset!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optoroboto

Owning it less than a month, still can't keep eyes off it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppeducati

Still loving my Aquis after 2 years however the 65 has been on my mind lately....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

There is absolutely room for an aquis and a 65 in any collection!


----------



## jorgenl

pic will not load :-(


----------



## rickpal14

Doesn't get much better than this at Orient Beach..... well it actually does but cameras are not allowed so you'll have to trust me!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silky049




----------



## oskarduke

Since yesterday with me! Regards from Brazil









Enviado desde mi ASUS_Z017DC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Guess. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclenut

Not mine, but my buddy's new arrival that im trying on. So so nice!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

cyclenut said:


> Not mine, but my buddy's new arrival that im trying on. So so nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## raheelc

Oris Aquis Regulateur









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## KANESTER

Just delivered, my Oris Aquis Liquid Red. Love it!


----------



## momosalah

My first Oris


----------



## momosalah

momosalah said:


> My first Oris


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Williams F1









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

Here is my Aquis. I was walking a dog the other day and took this photo. I think it was -17°C outside.


----------



## trhall

Big Crown 1917 Limited keeping me company at the airport.


----------



## Lucabrasi78

Swiss Hunter, looking for it a while, finally got it.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Barge




----------



## stonehead887

Oris Chronoris









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silky049

Putting the Oris BC3 to work!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silky049

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katruje

That face is so clean...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

Staghorn Restoration,


----------



## trhall

Katruje said:


>


I love their NATO. It's a great fit and very soft. Wears close to the wrist.


----------



## Katruje

trhall said:


> I love their NATO. It's a great fit and very soft. Wears close to the wrist.


Agreed! I was just admiring it today in fact. Beautiful deployant clasp and strap so soft.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lolo96706




----------



## Pepsi1

Took my new Aquis to Italy








Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall




----------



## Neognosis

Heading to australia from ny on business


----------



## carlhaluss

Divers 65 today. It has been a while since I last wore it, but it does always give me a lot of pleasure:





Cheers,
Carl


----------



## GoBuffs11

lolo96706 said:


>


One of my
Favorites!


----------



## TDKFM

Love the dial textures on this one









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

My Oris BC4 with new Hirsch Heavy calf strap..

The Beast upgraded to Beastier ..


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## trhall

Old (but good) picture but wore this today.


----------



## GoranR

Well after trying on Grand Seiko, Longines, Omega and Ball I finally decided what to get for my upcoming 40th birthday....hope I made the right choice!


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Big Vern




----------



## irprof

Lots of pictures of the "Deauville" posted here by others, but this one came in the mail yesterday and today is the first day on my wrist, so here it is. I noted in the general forum that I think it actually wears a bit bigger than 40mm, despite its low profile; but the colors make me think about the Normandy coast and glasses of Calvados every time I look at it.


----------



## Skim_Milk

^^^ beautiful watch! Congrats


----------



## trebor2

Oris Classic Date 37 with Hirsch strap.


----------



## mitchjrj

Pepsi1 said:


> Took my new Aquis to Italy
> View attachment 12980991
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


Rialto in Florence?


----------



## mitchjrj

GoranR said:


> Well after trying on Grand Seiko, Longines, Omega and Ball I finally decided what to get for my upcoming 40th birthday....hope I made the right choice!


Love that RAID! Continues to mystify me that it's not seen more often.


----------



## mitchjrj

Great business travel partner. Artelier Worldtimer Greenwich Mean Time LE (here on RIOS1931 black alligator)...


----------



## Pepsi1

mitchjrj said:


> Rialto in Florence?


No, Ponte Vecchio but you got the city right


----------



## catlike

New arrival - Big Crown Pro Pilot Date with grey dial:


----------



## Tonystix

Gorgeous watch.Enjoy!


----------



## trhall

catlike said:


> New arrival - Big Crown Pro Pilot Date with grey dial:


Stunning! I love their anthracite dials.


----------



## Big Vern

Today I'll mostly be wearing my TT1


----------



## Big Vern

Today I'll mostly be wearing my TT1


----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Divers 65. I don't wear it often enough! I thought that I would sort out some of my favorite photos from the past couple of years, in honor of Oris at Basel 2018. This little diver has certainly given me tons of pleasure. This really helps me, too, as I was going to sell it at one point, now that I see these shots it gives me a whole new perspective on that thought!



Since Oris is doing some of the Divers 65 in 36mm this year, I am kind of hoping that maybe later they will also do this one:



Too often, I forget the lovely textile strap that the watch first came with:





In honor of Time & Gold where I bought my Oris:













Home of Oris Watches:









Thanks for looking. Have a great weekend!
Carl


----------



## CeeCab705

2018-03-24_02-23-16 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MR028

catlike said:


> New arrival - Big Crown Pro Pilot Date with grey dial:
> 
> View attachment 13001597
> 
> 
> View attachment 13001601
> 
> 
> View attachment 13001603


Great choice - I really like these in the anthracite with the polished highlights!


----------



## lolo96706




----------



## STiG30

Smoke break with my John Coltrane










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705

STiG30 said:


> Smoke break with my John Coltrane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that look. Is that a domed crystal?


----------



## STiG30

CeeCab705 said:


> Love that look. Is that a domed crystal?


It is. For me its the perfect dress watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## Pepsi1

Great watch,loving it.








Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Big Vern

ProPilot GMT today


----------



## redzebra




----------



## Marlins9703

Just a gorgeous piece. I have wanted one for a long time. Enjoy it!


----------



## Manstrom

Aquis Date, 2017


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Big Vern




----------



## Flex Luthor

I just received my Oris Classic Date today and am extremely pleased with it. Works well with my smaller wrist and the gold plays nicely off my two tone wedding band. I was also looking at a Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date but stumbled across this Oris and it just felt right.
One thing I have realized is that my friends and wife clearly don't care about watches as much as I do so I am excited to have found this forum which looks like a great way to share a passion of mine.


----------



## Marlins9703

Flex Luthor said:


> I just received my Oris Classic Date today and am extremely pleased with it. Works well with my smaller wrist and the gold plays nicely off my two tone wedding band. I was also looking at a Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date but stumbled across this Oris and it just felt right.
> One thing I have realized is that my friends and wife clearly don't care about watches as much as I do so I am excited to have found this forum which looks like a great way to share a passion of mine.


Very elegant and understated piece. Enjoy!


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## lolo96706




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lolo96706




----------



## Wolfy1909

Happy Easter guys!


----------



## RodD

My first post and my first Oris


----------



## MR028

Night in with the Oris Classic:


----------



## Sassi

Aquis today. My girlfriend asked me to wake her up in 15 minutes from her nap.


----------



## mizzy

Aquis Date Ceramic Blue 2017


----------



## Marlins9703

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Love it. Especially the leather strap.


----------



## NativeTxn

Picked up the Clipperton today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Wally168

Just picked up a vintage 7457. With a case width of 34mm and thickness of 10mm, this 200M diver looks great on my small wrist and can even pass as a dress watch! Currently in its original bracelet, I plan to get a few NATOs, but not sure what would look good with it though...


----------



## 762x51




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## catlike

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Nice :-!

I'm seriously considering getting the new 40mm greyish blue one or the limited edition green. I assume yours is the previous model 40mm? What are your thoughts on how it wears etc?


----------



## mplsabdullah

catlike said:


> Nice :-!
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting the new 40mm greyish blue one or the limited edition green. I assume yours is the previous model 40mm? What are your thoughts on how it wears etc?


Yes mine is the previous version. I really like it and it's very comfortable. I'm very curious to see the new one in person as well.


----------



## Flex Luthor




----------



## ChaserM

762x51 said:


> View attachment 13024677


That's really nice combo!
Could you share where's that nato strap is coming from

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadencio05

Here is mine, 
Very nice, comfortable, great design 
I'm very curious of new big crown releases as well









Envoyé de mon SM-G900F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wally168

Here is mine without the Big Crown. Unfortunately, mine is filed away so I can't take a wrist shot.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## 762x51

ChaserM said:


> That's really nice combo!
> Could you share where's that nato strap is coming from
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! The strap isn't a NATO, its a Marine Nationale style strap from Erika. Don't want to step on any toes around here so I wont post a link. If you Google those terms you should find her website quite easily. If not, PM me.


----------



## ChaserM

762x51 said:


> Thank you! The strap isn't a NATO, its a Marine Nationale style strap from Erika. Don't want to step on any toes around here so I wont post a link. If you Google those terms you should find her website quite easily. If not, PM me.


I found it, thanks, looks like fantastic quality!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Just missed the full moon









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabba1

My Williams F1


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Flex Luthor

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


This is a thing of beauty. Must have details. I am new to Oris, is this a special edition case?


----------



## JonS1967

rfortson said:


> Just missed the full moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hifi_hound

Trying my Sixty-Five on my Hamilton Bund strap.


----------



## 762x51

Flex Luthor said:


> This is a thing of beauty. Must have details. I am new to Oris, is this a special edition case?


That is an Oris Carl Brashear Limited Edition. The nicest bronze diver out there IMHO, bar none.


----------



## Flex Luthor

762x51 said:


> Flex Luthor said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thing of beauty. Must have details. I am new to Oris, is this a special edition case?
> 
> 
> 
> That is an Oris Carl Brashear Limited Edition. The nicest bronze diver out there IMHO, bar none.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. Led me down a deep rabbit hole of studying bronze divers and so far I'm inclined to agree with you based on what I have seen so far.


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Barge




----------



## lolo96706




----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## eric.nielsen

Not today but this was my Aquis on top of a retired Forestry tower in western North Carolina.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz

37mm Classic date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

With its orange markers my choice of Aquis was a bit of a forgone conclusion from me.


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## CeeCab705

Barge said:


>


Love the 10 day, and especially in that color. I just wish they made one smaller us skinny wristed guys and gals.


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## Flex Luthor




----------



## CeeCab705

2018-04-08_07-06-37


----------



## edchys




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## stonehead887

Williams F1 tonight









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern

Wheelbuilder nice piece.


----------



## TDKFM

wheelbuilder said:


>


Can you tell me more about this one? Size, model? That's an awesome watch


----------



## wheelbuilder

TDKFM said:


> Can you tell me more about this one? Size, model? That's an awesome watch


Hey, thank you! 2010 or so Big Crown Pilot . 43mm I believe. Vintage bubble acrylic crystal


----------



## stevenliu0923

Oris Artelier Skeleton with Hirsch brown crocodile strap


----------



## smeagal

BC3 using 2836-2 movement


----------



## Big Vern

Can't decide


----------



## Big Vern

Can't decide


----------



## dumberdrummer

Big Vern said:


> Can't decide


Guess that means you'll have to scrap 'em all and start over from scratch.


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Flex Luthor




----------



## pyddet

Today is the first day out with my second Oris... This one is the Sellita powered 37mm version.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dimsoug

My Aquis


----------



## Vette45

Finally joined the Oris Club! Next stop Diver 65


----------



## warsh

sticky said:


> With its orange markers my choice of Aquis was a bit of a forgone conclusion from me.
> 
> View attachment 13035729


I SO wish that they made this in a 40mm....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66

Oris 65 today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Regulateur

Wearing my GMT today









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

warsh said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I really like this one! Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Big Vern




----------



## BevHillsTrainer

On its way to me!


----------



## MR028

JonS1967 said:


> I really like this one! Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree - gorgeous piece. Love the feature Double Date window.


----------



## Stevaroni

aquis.....


----------



## sticky

Sporting the 49mm taucher today.


----------



## wedemboyz

Snowed in... damn Minnesota









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeTxn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## redzebra

Oris Heritage Sixty Five Topper LE


----------



## Stevaroni

oris...


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## jam karet

redzebra said:


> Oris Heritage Sixty Five Topper LE
> 
> View attachment 13064629


 ...man, if you ever get bored of that watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette45




----------



## irprof

After about month of consistent wear, currently running a little better than +3.5 seconds/day. Could not be happier.


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Just got back from a business trip to Sydney and this came back with me:


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Artix on a Hadley Roma


----------



## willykatie

Been so busy, haven't posted in a while...


----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

catlike said:


> Just got back from a business trip to Sydney and this came back with me:
> 
> View attachment 13074523
> 
> 
> View attachment 13074525


Every time I see these models with the date pointer and coin bezel in this Big Crown series, I am thankful that Oris doesn't make one in 42/43mm to suit me. It's saving me a lot of money. They sure do look nice, almost irresistible. :-!


----------



## hasto092




----------



## catlike

cel4145 said:


> Every time I see these models with the date pointer and coin bezel in this Big Crown series, I am thankful that Oris doesn't make one in 42/43mm to suit me. It's saving me a lot of money. They sure do look nice, almost irresistible. :-!


Yes they definitely wear/look smaller than the 40mm case size with the minute track & numerals away from the outer circumference and the hands shortened accordingly.

Here's another pic that came out quite well:


----------



## MR028

The team fresh from a Saturday morning clean:


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Just got this guy and I'm very impressed. Really comfortable despite the size.


----------



## sticky

Here's my Titan, complete with scuffs and scratches.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## chrusp

saturday chill









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Caso

This watch's dial in the sunshine is really something. Photos don't do it justice!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericlikeseatin

My first (but definitely not last) Oris - a Big Crown ProPilot 41mm:


----------



## joepac

ericlikeseatin said:


> My first (but definitely not last) Oris - a Big Crown ProPilot 41mm:


This one is still on my "got away" list and I'm looking to get one soon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## wedemboyz

Been rocking this for awhile









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ER05

Diver date









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mase44

My Sixty-Five along with the new mail I received today from Oris. I always love getting watch-related mail.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor




----------



## Larry23




----------



## wheelbuilder

I have had this watch for almost eight years. I have 13 good quality, interesting watches. I have worn this four days straight this week. Oris really is something special in my opinion.


----------



## NativeTxn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moyski




----------



## Wolfy1909

Aquis Chrono in Steel, extremely sturdy, extremely accurate (plus two seconds per WEEK!).

Cheers, have a great weekend

Wolfgang


----------



## ten13th

New white shoe brought new sprit to this old favorite. 

























Instagram: ten13th


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## MakaveliSK

Big Crown ProPilot Altimeter on a N80 1943 Canvas strap.










Sent from my Note


----------



## lolo96706




----------



## xherion

Still this one ....


----------



## Flex Luthor




----------



## Big Vern

Movember for me


----------



## Brey17




----------



## stipebst

Did anyone buy aquis oem leather and if yes how is the quality and feel
Thanks


----------



## ericlikeseatin

Another Big Crown ProPilot today, taken earlier this morning at every watch geek's favorite time of day:


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Oris Divers 65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## chudze

Just picked it up today BC3 advanced









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TetheredToTime




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

For Wednesday, The Oris Aquis Great Barrier Reef.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## TDKFM

warsh said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's awesome, what model?


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

TDKFM said:


> That's awesome, what model?


Thanks! It's discontinued. Artelier Big Date. About 12 years old. I'm in love w it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

warsh said:


> Thanks! It's discontinued. Artelier Big Date. About 12 years old. I'm in love w it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have taken fantastic care of the watch. It really looks like new...:-!


----------



## warsh

Krish47 said:


> You have taken fantastic care of the watch. It really looks like new...:-!


I just bought it from a WUS member a few weeks ago!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## BhavikLDN

Hi guys,

New to the forum, amazing to see so many Oris owners 

Here is my Chronoris which I've owned for about 13 years:


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## i20sailor

Carlos Coste today


----------



## Barge




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Fantastic watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL Jack




----------



## mcn_87

Here is mine. He is from 50's, 7 jewel, Cal. 291 and hand-winding one. Even the label on wristband I'm having but I'm using with another strap.

P.S: Sorry about the calibre photo. Unfortunately I couldn't take it sharper.


----------



## trhall

The legibility of the Big Crown ProPilot Date in black is stunning. I may have to get the new blue dial version too.


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

65 will be everyday since I've sold everything off : D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne

I got a new watch and my first Oris. The Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition. I put it an a Haveston NATO.


----------



## lolo96706




----------



## Flex Luthor

Caught kind of a neat reflection.


----------



## chudze

Absolutely still in love with this watch









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## scarrz




----------



## Marly

every time i come here i get a bit closer to buying my first oris. but its tough deciding which one


----------



## raheelc

Marly said:


> every time i come here i get a bit closer to buying my first oris. but its tough deciding which one


Any restriction on budget?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marly

raheelc said:


> Any restriction on budget?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


So I have bought an Oris since I posted that a few hours ago... Got a black Aquis on rubber. Excited for it to arrive.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Marly said:


> So I have bought an Oris since I posted that a few hours ago... Got a black Aquis on rubber. Excited for it to arrive.


Congrats you'll love it. I loved my aquis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028

trhall said:


> The legibility of the Big Crown ProPilot Date in black is stunning. I may have to get the new blue dial version too.


Yes, I'm very interested to see the new blue-dialled version when it lands. I think it will be a stunner.


----------



## psweeting

65 on a Barton nato.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

A little love for my 65 Diver!


----------



## crazyotterhound

Just landed today, Aquis Clipperton edition:


----------



## ChronoTraveler

An unpopular Oris:


----------



## lolo96706




----------



## aktodd

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG


----------



## sachetsharma

My first Oris. Changed the strap with a blue fossil strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

Big Crown ProPilot out for a hike


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovro_

Summer is coming. The real time for this baby.









Poslano sa mog EVA-L19 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## stipebst

crazyotterhound said:


> Just landed today, Aquis Clipperton edition:


Amazing dial
Looks more bright blue than regular blue dial aquis?
Or it is just lighting of pic


----------



## chudze

Still one of my favorites









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## copemanphoto

Just got this yesterday, ordered it 10 weeks ago and it was worth the wait.

Cheers, Mike.


----------



## Watch Thoughts

Green Aquis, in the green...


----------



## BigFatFred

The 65 gets a run out this week


----------



## Taggart

39.5 Aquis today


----------



## Neognosis

Afterparty post semiformal event this weekend

&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Serevro

Oris Centennial Worldtimer, in it's natural habitat: An hotel room.









Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3010 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

This is the third or fourth day in a row now with the Deauville. I love everything about this watch.


----------



## Drudge

Haven't worn the TT1 in awhile so it's time to change the date and give her a week of wrist time


----------



## JonS1967

Serevro said:


> Oris Centennial Worldtimer, in it's natural habitat: An hotel room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3010 mediante Tapatalk


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

Just received the bracelet last night.


----------



## cerberus63

Relaxing watching Red Sox pregame.


----------



## warsh

mplsabdullah said:


> Just received the bracelet last night.


Where did you get the bracelet from? Looks smashing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

warsh said:


> Where did you get the bracelet from? Looks smashing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ordered from an Oris AD. Unfortunately there is some up down play in the endlinks. I'm going to contact them and see what can be down. For the amount of money it cost I would expect it to be a much better fit.


----------



## mplsabdullah

warsh said:


> Where did you get the bracelet from? Looks smashing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ordered from an Oris AD. Unfortunately there is some up down play in the endlinks. I'm going to contact them and see what can be done. For the amount of money it cost I would expect it to be a much better fit.


----------



## darinronne

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Propilot today! Has not left my wrist since I got it.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## mplsabdullah

mplsabdullah said:


> Ordered from an Oris AD. Unfortunately there is some up down play in the endlinks. I'm going to contact them and see what can be done. For the amount of money it cost I would expect it to be a much better fit.


Just to follow up on this for anyone interested. Apparently they sent the wrong endlinks (checked the serial number). Waiting for a response about it.

Wearing this one today


----------



## Lovro_

Green is everywhere.









Poslano sa mog EVA-L19 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Barge




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## darinronne

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition on a Colareb strap.


----------



## cerberus63

Beautiful day in Massachusetts, ColaReb Siena leather strap coming in tomorrow, want to see how this watch looks and feels on it.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## cerberus63

New ColaReb Sienna Strap just came in today


----------



## geoxman

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


effing beautiful!


----------



## 01coltcolt

I stole this one on Ebay. Can't beat this for $1,000.00


----------



## 01coltcolt

Double post


----------



## mplsabdullah

Received the correct endlinks from Oris and they fit perfectly


----------



## clarencek




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

clarencek said:


>


Wow amazing watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Krish47

pepcr1 said:


>


Wow mate... :-!

That strap-----is that a custom made one?


----------



## pepcr1

Krish47 said:


> Wow mate... :-!
> 
> That strap-----is that a custom made one?


 Thanks, Yes it is, combat straps vintage Ostrich


----------



## Brey17

Spanish Head Oregon Coast


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## ER05

TT1 on rubber









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonas_85

Der Meistertaucher on the super comfortable bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Forgot how good this one is. Love me a good coin edge bezel....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## raheelc

Jonas_85 said:


> Der Meistertaucher on the super comfortable bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch! I have the same model, and I keep thinking of selling it so that I can buy the 2018 Oris 65 Bronze model, but everytime I pick it up I change my mind


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Is this the 36 or 40mm?


----------



## mplsabdullah

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Is this the 36 or 40mm?


40mm


----------



## JohnnyOBlack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joehizzle

Fancy strap on my oris


----------



## Wolfy1909

My only dresser, the Artelier Complication 2014. Fantastic piece! Have a great weekend!

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## Krish47

My Oris Raid 2012...


----------



## raheelc

The Eagle has landed! Initial impressions are great! Quality piece, and the bronze has a slightly darker looking tone than I've seen on other watches. The bracelet width is thinner than I expected and tapers quite a bit, but looks great with the watch! I'll post more pictures later this evening once I unwrap the plastic


----------



## Kilograph

I finally have an Oris to share and couldn't be happier with it!
I hope this isn't too many pics.


----------



## larryinlc

I like the green dial


----------



## georgenaka

Big crown propilot date. A reliable and accurate daily companion. Go everywhere, do everything. Only issue is the deployment clasp strap which becomes uncentered when sized down for a smaller wrist.
I'm considering the oris bracelet for it... has anyone ordered it? will it be quite overpriced buying it on it's own?


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## farw1d

Mounted a B&R rally strap on the Chronoris.. its a perfect fit!


----------



## rfortson

June is my month! My watch is in the Oris calendar for June, so I'm wearing the "model" today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

rfortson said:


> June is my month! My watch is in the Oris calendar for June, so I'm wearing the "model" today.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Well deserved sir. You take some great pictures. |>


----------



## rfortson

mplsabdullah said:


> Well deserved sir. You take some great pictures. |>


Thank you! Hard to take a bad picture of this watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH

My First Oris! Excited to try out some strap options on this


----------



## raheelc

KellenH said:


> My First Oris! Excited to try out some strap options on this


Nice choice! I just picked up the new bronze bezel version. Just an fyi, be careful when trying to reinstall the bracelet. I scratched up the lugs a bit when trying to reinstall mine. Should have taped them off. Live and learn!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday. Forget to post it here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 13209339


I was thinking you were on a holiday. Have not seen you posting of late.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchHoliday

my wife surprised me yesterday! :-d
Nice gift from her for our anniversary


----------



## stoo14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

MOV said:


> I was thinking you were on a holiday. Have not seen you posting of late.


Just a short social media holiday


----------



## ChronoSage

Diver 65 on Watchgecko solid 3 link oval profile bracelet and curved end links for Rolex watches.


----------



## MOV

MadMrB said:


> Just a short social media holiday


... you and your Tudor collection has been missed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Tifoso

Big crown chrono


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## wheelbuilder

Tifoso said:


> Big crown chrono
> 
> View attachment 13212605


VERY NICE! I have the same in black. How old is yours?


----------



## Krish47

wheelbuilder said:


> VERY NICE! I have the same in black. How old is yours?


Hi mate,

Its really a cool looking watch....

Just wanna check with you. How good is the plexiglass in being scratch resistant. How do you find it on a day to day use.

I am about to buy the same model and i dont have any experience with plexi glass. And i really love the domed plexi glass visual illusion..

Any feedback is really appreciated.

Cheers m8


----------



## Tifoso

wheelbuilder said:


> VERY NICE! I have the same in black. How old is yours?


Thanks! I love the detailing on your black version. A gorgeous watch, to be sure. Your photo does a much better job of capturing the wonderful dial texture. I'm honestly not sure how old mine is as I purchased used several years ago....


----------



## Tifoso

Krish47 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Its really a cool looking watch....
> 
> Just wanna check with you. How good is the plexiglass in being scratch resistant. How do you find it on a day to day use.
> 
> I am about to buy the same model and i dont have any experience with plexi glass. And i really love the domed plexi glass visual illusion..
> 
> Any feedback is really appreciated.
> 
> Cheers m8


I can say that mine has been pretty good at resisting scratches. Not bulletproof, but definitely good enough if you aren't too rough on your watches. I'm usually pretty careful, but I've whacked mine good a couple of times, and I only have slight marring that you have to hold up to the light in a certain way to see....


----------



## Krish47

Tifoso said:


> I can say that mine has been pretty good at resisting scratches. Not bulletproof, but definitely good enough if you aren't too rough on your watches. I'm usually pretty careful, but I've whacked mine good a couple of times, and I only have slight marring that you have to hold up to the light in a certain way to see....


Thanks a lot m8.
That's cleared all my doubts..

Cheers buddy.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

As far as mine goes, I don't wear it very often. Use it as a dressy watch, so that said, it has no imperfections at all to the crystal and I've had it for seven years.


----------



## WatchHoliday

Same as yesterday


----------



## canary301




----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerblack44

Oris Aquis Date on canvas strap by Micah Dirksen










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifoso

WatchHoliday said:


> Same as yesterday


Simply timeless....


----------



## Tifoso

On an Oris kick lately - Classic Chrono today....


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerblack44

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks sharp. I just picked up a steel Aquis date bracelet on trade on the forum and am patiently awaiting its arrival.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

tylerblack44 said:


> That looks sharp. I just picked up a steel Aquis date bracelet on trade on the forum and am patiently awaiting its arrival.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, enjoy your new Aquis! It's an amazing value in the world of Swiss watches. The bracelet is one of the best I've tried so there is really no reason for me to try other straps. What color did you pick up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerblack44

Mreal75 said:


> Congrats, enjoy your new Aquis! It's an amazing value in the world of Swiss watches. The bracelet is one of the best I've tried so there is really no reason for me to try other straps. What color did you pick up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I initially purchased the black rubber dive strap but felt it was bulky and wouldn't fit everything I wore year round. I went to Vintager straps in California and had a leather backed vintage military canvas strap made. It works phenomenally and I love it, but feel a bracelet would be better in the summer around water so I was fortunate enough to find one here on the forums!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

tylerblack44 said:


> I initially purchased the black rubber dive strap but felt it was bulky and wouldn't fit everything I wore year round. I went to Vintager straps in California and had a leather backed vintage military canvas strap made. It works phenomenally and I love it, but feel a bracelet would be better in the summer around water so I was fortunate enough to find one here on the forums!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice...definitely a great choice for the summer! I'm also iffy about changing my Aquis' bracelet because of the factory screws. I've read threads where people have stripped/marred screws because of factory-applied loctite or subpar tools. I think my Aquis will stay on the bracelet for the long run

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerblack44

Mreal75 said:


> Nice...definitely a great choice for the summer! I'm also iffy about changing my Aquis' bracelet because of the factory screws. I've read threads where people have stripped/marred screws because of factory-applied loctite or subpar tools. I think my Aquis will stay on the bracelet for the long run
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine didn't have any loctite on them, but I have heard where folks have encountered it. I also have a full machine shop and tools of every size so a watch strap is of little challenge. But, I'm hoping the bracelet will be nice enough that I can wear just it in the summer and the leather in the winter. Kinda fits wardrobes better that way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## chrusp

aquis









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## darinronne

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition on a B&R Bands Rosewood Croco.


----------



## Big Vern




----------



## anto1980




----------



## redzebra




----------



## Krish47

Propilot chrono GMT today


----------



## lolo96706




----------



## jam karet

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13224307
> 
> 
> View attachment 13224309
> 
> 
> View attachment 13224311


Still one of my favorites 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## buddyb




----------



## Tifoso

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13224311


I really love that curved crystal.


----------



## KGampp

incognito said:


> My BC Diver Regulator


This is awesome I didn't realize Oris had designs like this.


----------



## Neognosis

Switched from nato to rubber.

The nato clasp was starting to annoy me and after a swim or shower it stays wet for hours.


----------



## raheelc

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 13239013
> 
> 
> Switched from nato to rubber.
> 
> The nato clasp was starting to annoy me and after a swim or shower it stays wet for hours.


What was annoying about the clasp? I was thinking about ordering the black nato strap with clasp for my 65 bronze.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro




----------



## Neognosis

raheelc said:


> What was annoying about the clasp? I was thinking about ordering the black nato strap with clasp for my 65 bronze.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


The post scratched my wrist and the deployant clasp itself frequently came out of the holes when taking the watch off.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Barge

*Oris boutigue opening in Zurich*


----------



## calpika

Lazy Sunday brunch









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnoob21

calpika said:


> Lazy Sunday brunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Perfect combination. I'd also love to start my day with a glass of beer.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM

Brunch at 4:45 AM or PM?


----------



## raheelc

Put my Oris 65 bronze on the black Oris nato strap/deployment combination.

Have any other forum members who own this watch noticed any patina on the bezel? I've been wearing mine continuously for about 3 weeks and there is barely any patina. Guess the bezel is coated with some sort of protective layer?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813

Oris Aquis v1 43mm with Tungsten bezel


----------



## MadMrB

Oris Aquis 40mm - Three years and three months of ownership from new, still mint with not a single problem...and I still love it!


----------



## nvrp813

The Tungsten Aquis can dress up or down with ease. Probably my most versatile watch.


----------



## colorblind

BC4


----------



## philskywalker

depth gauge today


----------



## Caso

I think most of us here have several watches. We've probably loved a watch that subsequently sold because we didn't wear it that much. We analyze, we scrutinize, we know our watches.

This watch will never get old. To me, it's perfect. This dial just pops in person. The aesthetic, the materials. The movement is flawless. Even my father in law has swapped his Submariner with me for a day while on vacation so he could wear this one on the beach! I really like all the Iris 65, but this Deauville is just special!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587

Here’s mine this morning. Got it 2 days ago and love it!


----------



## nvrp813

Caso said:


> I think most of us here have several watches. We've probably loved a watch that subsequently sold because we didn't wear it that much. We analyze, we scrutinize, we know our watches.
> 
> This watch will never get old. To me, it's perfect. This dial just pops in person. The aesthetic, the materials. The movement is flawless. Even my father in law has swapped his Submariner with me for a day while on vacation so he could wear this one on the beach! I really like all the Iris 65, but this Deauville is just special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Beautiful watch!


----------



## Barge

Wishing I was back in Lisbon.


----------



## Barge

doh


----------



## Sassi

Aquis in front of the statue of Mikael Agricola.


----------



## Davemro




----------



## Critt_oh

Classic big crown for a lefty


----------



## copemanphoto

Sorry, for yesterdays photo but I am still wearing this today and the forecast for tomorrow is 95 % probability.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## watchnoob21

Good morning









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## lolo96706




----------



## 762x51

Propilot GMT today:


----------



## Bierkameel

Received my new bracelet today but I really don't like polished stuff so I spend 10 minutes with the refinishing pad and now it's perfect for my taste


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Davemro




----------



## Krish47

Bierkameel said:


> Received my new bracelet today but I really don't like polished stuff so I spend 10 minutes with the refinishing pad and now it's perfect for my taste


Good job m8... And good info too...Not a fan of flash stuff neither...:-!:-!


----------



## raheelc

Bierkameel said:


> Received my new bracelet today but I really don't like polished stuff so I spend 10 minutes with the refinishing pad and now it's perfect for my taste


Where did you get the refinishing pads from?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Bierkameel

raheelc said:


> Where did you get the refinishing pads from?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


You can buy them on Ebay but they are actually scotchbrite pads that you can buy anywhere.


----------



## Krish47

Oris BC4 today..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek

Spent the day at the beach and my Oris went a little crazy!


----------



## Itgb

Happy 4th! Just picked up a Big Crown ProPilot


----------



## JonS1967

Barge said:


> Wishing I was back in Lisbon.


What a great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Got it yesterday









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro




----------



## MadMrB




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## 762x51




----------



## Sassi

A little past midnight. Finally at the campsite.


----------



## Sassi




----------



## Pete26

This one today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

Aquis under water...


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Sassi

Up in an old army watch tower. b-)


----------



## chrusp

Sassi said:


> Up in an old army watch tower. b-)


where is this?

Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Sassi

chrusp said:


> where is this?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


It is on an island called Kuuskajaskari here in Finland. The nearest city is Rauma. There are a lot of uninhabited islands around here. We usually pick one and make camp.

There used to be an army base here. It has been open for public for over twenty years now.


----------



## cikaZubic




----------



## ac8587

Just picked up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Caso

On a new Clockwork Synergy strap for summer!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie

Aquis in tiny wrist


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Luckisanart

Newly acquired Artix Moonphase Tycho Brahe - probably not my favorite watch but I still like it. Maybe a little too big - but then again all my other watches are 38-40mm so one big watch can’t hurt.


----------



## Barge




----------



## SKOBR

Bonus Day :










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Propilot chrono today.....


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## MrPresmatic




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ped




----------



## cikaZubic




----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris


----------



## raheelc

Took the Oris 65 Bronze to Coney Island today









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta

new to me and now favorite Oris:


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## DiverBob

Chronoris


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## dumberdrummer

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13325913


Let's see your Oris "TODAY"?


----------



## Triangle

Clipperton


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Caliguli

Never had a Oris before, never wanted one either. In the past I've had Omega seamaster, Omega Skywalker x-33, Haldor Abissi (very underrated watch) Sekio prospex something or other that was high end, Boschett Cave Dweller, Armida A1, Helson Shark diver, Marathon Gsar, Tsar and Csar.

Those are just the recent ones I've had off top of my head, had loads more. Shark Diver and Marathon Csar are the "keepers" the rest have been flipped.

I got a offer on a trade, an Oris prodiver titanium chronograph for my high end PC. I took the trade thinking I'd just sell the Oris on after checking It out.

I can honestly say hand on heart this is the highest quality watch i think I've owned. It makes my Shark Diver feel "cheap" It just feels so much higher end than anything else I've ever owned.

I am now a fan of Oris.


----------



## stockae92

it will show its true color under direct sunlight


----------



## ac8587

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hammerhead


----------



## Barge




----------



## RMUSE

Well today, I wore this one. A very different watch!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

That 10 days is gorgeous...

Wearing an Artix today.


----------



## Davemro




----------



## Jadg

Big Crown Pro Pilot GMT


----------



## BrianMcKay

in bed -- several minutes ago
(I don't bother resetting watch dates.)


----------



## tylerblack44

BrianMcKay said:


> in bed -- several minutes ago
> (I don't bother resetting watch dates.)


Is that a right hand crown Aquis?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer

tylerblack44 said:


> Is that a right hand crown Aquis?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, the dial was accidentally installed upside down


----------



## tylerblack44

dumberdrummer said:


> Nope, the dial was accidentally installed upside down


Interesting! I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## BrianMcKay

tylerblack44 said:


> Is that a right hand crown Aquis?


I see a winding-stem crown on the left which is easy to operate by a left-handed person if the wristwatch is on a person's right arm or is in-hand.


----------



## Fitzer

Off to a beer festival later so may need something to keep track of how many I have!


----------



## redzebra




----------



## jideta

tylerblack44 said:


> Is that a right hand crown Aquis?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Limited Edition Aquis red


----------



## jideta

Another new to me:









If you look good you can see the strap is the wrong size. Stock color is black and I was just trying a different color to match the brown dial; new strap on the way!


----------



## ulfur

This cube is strange.


----------



## Stevaroni

lume dial diver...


----------



## BrianMcKay

That's awesome.


----------



## Watchmyroll




----------



## BrianMcKay

*El Hierro*

awesome


----------



## ulfur

Pretty


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## camb66




----------



## Barge




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikolindb

I got this new Aquis last week and I absolutely love it. At 43,5mm the wrist presence of the watch is awesome, yet still not too big for my 17cm wrist.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Usually wear my D65 on leather (sue me) but with the recent heat in LA, I've been alternating between the bracelet and a Haveston olive canvas strap.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## moreland4

4jamie said:


> View attachment 13358547


They just wash up ashore like that?  Nice shot!


----------



## moreland4

4jamie said:


> View attachment 13358547


They just wash up ashore like that?  I've been doing it all wrong. Nice shot!


----------



## yellowbear

My trusty deskdiver


----------



## Krish47

Finally got around the "Tri slot screw"and able to fit my beloved Hirsch heavy calf to my Williams F1 Chrono. b-)b-)b-)b-).


----------



## moreland4

Krish47 said:


> Finally got around the "Tri slot screw"and able to fit my beloved Hirsch heavy calf to my Williams F1 Chrono. b-)b-)b-)b-).
> 
> View attachment 13360921
> 
> 
> View attachment 13360923


That's a looker for sure! Very nice.


----------



## moreland4

Double post


----------



## warsh

Fitzer said:


> Off to a beer festival later so may need something to keep track of how many I have!
> View attachment 13339353


Whaaaaaaaaaa?!?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Stevaroni said:


> lume dial diver...


Wowza!! Model # please?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro




----------



## moreland4

Davemro said:


> View attachment 13361183


The best looking Aquis! Ready to sell?


----------



## moreland4

Double post again


----------



## Davemro

moreland4 said:


> The best looking Aquis! Ready to sell?


Thanks! Not anytime soon.


----------



## Stevaroni

aquis...


----------



## Neognosis

Swimming in the mighty Atlantic every day this week with this "not a real diver."


----------



## stockae92

Aquis Staghorn


----------



## Davemro




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## ulfur

he fits well


----------



## Fookus




----------



## redzebra




----------



## CaliMex

Stevaroni said:


> lume dial diver...


Very unique and nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## trhall




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## stmcgill

By the sea


----------



## nikolindb

"I woke up like this"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

D65 on Oris Tropic rubber. This is a beautiful strap. Super soft and comfortable, quick release spring bars, vintage taper.


----------



## vesire




----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Took some snaps of the Oris Sixty-Five on a new Horween Dublin English Tan strap from Catalyst Leatherworks..

























Been wearing this one all week.


----------



## Wolfy1909

Oris Artelier Complication 2014, a wonderful dresser, with great complications.

Have a great weekend, cheers

Wolfgang


----------



## cikaZubic




----------



## Neognosis

Yesterday at the pool


----------



## Stevaroni

oris...


----------



## geoxman

Stevaroni said:


> oris...


That is really nice! I have never seen that color


----------



## Stevaroni

thanks - discontinued full lume dial



geoxman said:


> That is really nice! I have never seen that color


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Krish47

Stevaroni said:


> oris...


Thats a clean looking, elegant one mate....:-!:-!

Could i get to see any lume shot of that guy...


----------



## TDKFM

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 13389287
> 
> 
> Yesterday at the pool


That's one dirty pool


----------



## nikolindb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol




----------



## Davemro

TDKFM said:


> That's one dirty pool


Cue the "Jaws" music and the fat kid swimming toward the Oh Henry....

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## armandob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Again today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

#1


----------



## Caso

It was a sunny day in DC today. This watch belonged on the beach, not on the beltway!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cikaZubic




----------



## armandob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerblack44

Pete26 said:


> Again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


Not typically a fan of rose gold but it looks very sharp on those models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

World Traveler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom

Aquis in the sunlight


----------



## Krish47

My Oris F1 Williams in Hirsch strap...










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

The Aquis, Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## Barge

Zurich shop


----------



## kplam

Did your F1 Williams have those integrated pivoting lugs? If so, I'm wondering how you adapted a traditional strap.



Krish47 said:


> My Oris F1 Williams in Hirsch strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## Krish47

kplam said:


> Did your F1 Williams have those integrated pivoting lugs? If so, I'm wondering how you adapted a traditional strap.


Yes, The watch came with a pivoted SS Bracelet. And it gives an initial impression that you cant go for a custom strap. I thought i would give a try (Like the one i did with my Oris F1 team watch which has the TRI screw) Link to that is below.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/lets-see-your-oris-today-832336-448.html#post46689079

You can unscrew the pivoted lugs with the help of a Hex screw head (Size 2.0) by holding the other end to prevent from rotating.

Once unscrewed, i made a cut (matching the opening in the lug) in my Hirsch strap and then insert the pivot starting from the strap first , then the lug barrel and then finally the other end of the strap and insert the screw from other end and tight it.

Thats it done...b-)b-)


----------



## kplam

Nice! That looks really good. Thanks for the detailled write up!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement




----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Today, it's a BC3 on NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Eggroll

Enjoying my bronze bezel divers 65


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

New arrival for me.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus

der Meistertaucher....a big brother of the 65 Blue and GMT diver


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## BrianMcKay

*impressive*



Fookus said:


> GMT diver


I love to see that every time that you post a photo of it.


----------



## Pete26

Lume shots of my Pointer Date

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff

New to me









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

Have a great weekend!

Cheers

Wolfgang


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Barge




----------



## T-hunter




----------



## -Oris-

That Carl Brashear is a thing of beauty, looks ace.


----------



## -Oris-

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


That Carl Brashear is a thing of beauty, looks ace.


----------



## Fookus

Meistertaucher


----------



## Fookus

View attachment 13425951


Meistertaucher


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## BrianMcKay




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## -Oris-

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13427557


Beautiful, love the red and black. Take it for a dive son


----------



## MyNamesMeToo

Picked up a BC3 Advanced a couple months back. Swapped out the OEM leather band for a rubber one.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Oris-

MyNamesMeToo said:


> Picked up a BC3 Advanced a couple months back. Swapped out the OEM leather band for a rubber one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Love it. That rubber strap really suits it, looks great.


----------



## -Oris-

MyNamesMeToo said:


> Picked up a BC3 Advanced a couple months back. Swapped out the OEM leather band for a rubber one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Love it. That rubber strap really suits it, looks great :-!


----------



## Fookus

Divers GMT


----------



## Fookus

Divers GMT

next to Meistertaucher


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## rewind




----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## -Oris-

Just bought this Williams Day Date to wear as my daily watch. Strap just a wee bit small for my fat wrist. Does anyone know of any aftermarket adjustable straps that would fit it, or should I just go to my AD? |>


----------



## DiverBob

Chronoris on mesh.


----------



## DiverBob

View attachment 13432241


Chronoris on mesh.


----------



## Biggles3

Got a great deal on this NOS Aquis Small Second, just arrived today and love it! Had a few Aquis before which ended up getting sold or traded but in terms of price/quality ratio I don't think the Aquis can be beat so grabbed another, plan on this one being a keeper (famous last words ).









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## DiverBob

Chronoris


----------



## slcnav

My bronze 65









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Staghorn


----------



## Maddog1970

X2


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## bbselement




----------



## kplam

Movember on Erika's Original









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## mefuzzy

My new Oris Big Crown bronzo.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## copemanphoto

I had been eyeing this Aquis up for a couple of days at the local no grey market and I had been thinking of adding another the Oris to my collection but hadn't made a decision.The price was so good and the Aquis looked like it needed a new home so what was I to do ?



Cheers, Mike


----------



## dumberdrummer

copemanphoto said:


> I had been eyeing this Aquis up for a couple of days at the local no grey market and I had been thinking of adding another the Oris to my collection but hadn't made a decision.The price was so good and the Aquis looked like it needed a new home so what was I to do ?
> 
> Cheers, Mike


Do tell; what's no grey market selling it for?


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## ulfur

Bo jest zapotrzebowanie :0)


----------



## raheelc

Expecting an Oris Propilot GMT in the mail today! Super excited!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Fookus

aquis titan









and together with his bros


----------



## Fookus

aquis titan



and together with his bros


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Fookus

B&W Titan


----------



## Fookus

View attachment 13453565


B&W Titan


----------



## mstnpete

Oris Aquis









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fox3

Love the strap. Where'd it come from?


----------



## dumberdrummer

fox3 said:


> Love the strap. Where'd it come from?


This is where the "Reply With Quote" feature would have come in really handy for ya!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## ms1




----------



## Barge

^nice ProPilot10 days mine says hello


----------



## Barge




----------



## cadencio05

Hello here is one of the most recent pictures of my beloved Big Crown Original Pointer Date
Would appreciate if anyone could leave a vote for this pic for the Oris contest 
Anyone else taking part? 
http://wshe.es/qunoCVC5









Envoyé de mon LG-H870 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JustAnotherFan

My first Oris... super ecstatic


----------



## BrianMcKay

Welcome to the forum.
That watch is gorgeous. I'd be proud to wear it.


----------



## jwso

First post here, though I've had my Divers 65 since May.


----------



## Fookus

Meistertaucher on Oris rubber









and on titan bracelet


----------



## Fookus

Meistertaucher on Oris rubber

View attachment 13473313


and on titan bracelet

View attachment 13473315


----------



## Fookus

and the Aquis Titan B&W









and Titan again


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Pun

Carl Brashear Bronze today.


----------



## -Oris-

Pun said:


> Carl Brashear Bronze today.


Stunning watch, saw the new chrono at my AD the other day, $6000. I offered them a kidney but they don't do trades.


----------



## Topspin917

Divers 65 silver dial on mesh.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## julio13

Big Crown Telemeter Auto Chronograph


----------



## julio13

Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph


----------



## Barge




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Horoticus

Buchmann69 said:


>


Love that patina, Rob! Is it natural or enhanced (or a bit of both)? b-)


----------



## stockae92

I like this day date design


----------



## Cybotron

JustAnotherFan said:


> My first Oris... super ecstatic
> 
> View attachment 13466015


Source of life. Looks great. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Horoticus said:


> Love that patina, Rob! Is it natural or enhanced (or a bit of both)? b-)


Thanks dude, it's totally enhanced! Went from this....









To this....









In just a few seconds with this.....











Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## -Oris-

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks dude, it's totally enhanced! Went from this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In just a few seconds with this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Beautiful job mate, that looks sensational!


----------



## jubbaa

rockin'ron said:


> My Oris 65 on a Gray Tactical Strap!!!


Great shot ! Great Combo !


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Barge




----------



## copemanphoto

My BC3 for tonight and the next couple of days.



















Cheers, Mike.


----------



## mase44

Just arrived today. I have been watching the Chronoris Date online for over a year, but I never saw one in real life. I finally pulled the trigger and I love it. This one is amazing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Aquis Big Day Date









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## joepac

F1 7560 White Dial.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay

*Red Sea Environmental Center-edition Aquis*


----------



## Stargazer735

Absolutely gorgeous. Is this still made? Where did you get it, if you don't mind me asking?


JustAnotherFan said:


> My first Oris... super ecstatic
> 
> View attachment 13466015


Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

A surprisingly heavy brute of a watch.


----------



## lakiut

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory Pants

My first serious watch. (And the start of an addiction.) Carl Brashear


----------



## Level.5x

Oris Sixty Five on a Catalyst Leatherworks strap! Horween Dublin btw.










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus

brothers


----------



## Fookus

brothers

View attachment 13508325


View attachment 13508327


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

My new Oris


----------



## joepac

My newest addition Brand New thanks to a fellow WUS!

Artelier Two-Tone Gold. Came on a brown leather band but I bought a bracelet for it.









I just bought another one online with the white dial with blue hands. That one is in transit.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

My very first one - thanks to WUS! 

Starting to really love the brand!










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

PNIE said:


> My very first one - thanks to WUS!
> 
> Starting to really love the brand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


That was my first Oris too! Obviously not my last.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## Davemro

PNIE said:


> My very first one - thanks to WUS!
> 
> Starting to really love the brand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Nice pickup!


----------



## JonS1967

PNIE said:


> My very first one - thanks to WUS!
> 
> Starting to really love the brand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


This is an awesome watch . You have great taste. Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

Davemro said:


> Nice pickup!





JonS1967 said:


> This is an awesome watch . You have great taste. Congratulations!


Thank you guys!

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

_(Duplicated post - deleted) _


----------



## Barge

10 days @ 0 days


----------



## mplsabdullah

joepac said:


> My newest addition Brand New thanks to a fellow WUS!
> 
> Artelier Two-Tone Gold. Came on a brown leather band but I bought a bracelet for it.


Is that bracelet made for that model or is it from a different Oris?


----------



## Fookus




----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

mplsabdullah said:


> Is that bracelet made for that model or is it from a different Oris?


It's an Artelier Bracelet but the specific one for mine is two tone which I thought may have been too much gold. Oris has the all SS bracelet for the Artelier Rose gold model which looked really good so I bought that one. Here is the stock photo of the rose gold with the SS bracelet. Mine is the gold plated but I think it looks pretty darn close.









Here is the one specifically for mine (too much gold for me)



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay




----------



## Caso

This dial and crystal never get old.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

joepac said:


> It's an Artelier Bracelet but the specific one for mine is two tone which I thought may have been too much gold. Oris has the all SS bracelet for the Artelier Rose gold model which looked really good so I bought that one. Here is the stock photo of the rose gold with the SS bracelet. Mine is the gold plated but I think it looks pretty darn close.
> Here is the one specifically for mine (too much gold for me)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Looks great on the all sliver bracelet. I agree that that the 2 tone may have been a bit too much. I guess what made me ask is how the end links meet the case. Never noticed that on the Artelier before.


----------



## fredrik3782

My first ever Oris. Only a few days old and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Bierkameel

https://www.area61.nl/pics/albums/userpics/10001/koffie~0.jpg[/img[
Coffee time


----------



## Bierkameel

Coffee time


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hammerhead!


----------



## cel4145

Oris at the airport


----------



## joepac

Mailman just dropped off this beauty!

2nd Oris in a week (both Arteliers), 4th Oris in my collection. I'm good for a while 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Put it on an Artelier Bracelet (08 21 73) which is the same bracelet I have my other Artelier Date (Two tone) on...










but I think the two cases are slightly different  on this one the lugs hang much lower...









Vs.










that's OK. I have a blue canvas/sailcloth strap on the way... For now i think the bracelet works and it's better than buying an aftermarket one and better than the Blue croco it came with, IMO.

Plus I got this bracelet cheap from the sales forum from a fellow member . New ones are going for around $300 on eBay. 

Loving this dial though 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Can you do me a favor and tell me what the model of the bracelet is? It should be inscribed on the clasp part. Like "08 21 ??"

I think this is the same case my silver/blue artelier is and would love to find a more compatible bracelet.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## erikesp

Aquis Date! Love this guy


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

My Oris Hulk


----------



## Pachoe

joepac said:


> Can you do me a favor and tell me what the model of the bracelet is? It should be inscribed on the clasp part. Like "08 21 ??"
> 
> I think this is the same case my silver/blue artelier is and would love to find a more compatible bracelet.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


ORIS 07 8 23 77

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sgbeskin




----------



## DrDarrow

Just finished giving my new Carl Brashear Chrono a lemon juice bath. When I bought the watch a couple weeks ago it already had some distinct patina forming since it was on display, and no doubt handled by numerous people. Though it looked great, I decided I wanted to restore it to new(ish) condition so that any patina/aging was from my time with it. Cheesy? Sure. But I stand by my decision.:-!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

DrDarrow said:


> View attachment 13527305
> 
> Just finished giving my new Carl Brashear Chrono a lemon juice bath. When I bought the watch a couple weeks ago it already had some distinct patina forming since it was on display, and no doubt handled by numerous people. Though it looked great, I decided I wanted to restore it to new(ish) condition so that any patina/aging was from my time with it. Cheesy? Sure. But I stand by my decision.:-!


Not cheesy at all, I'm hoping and dreaming they oris comes out with a less expensive version of a diver 65 chrono, I'd be all over it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

BC4 Retrograde day/date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Here is mine the Oris 65 Limited TOPPER Edition. 





Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## mitchjrj

fredrik3782 said:


> My first ever Oris. Only a few days old and I absolutely love it!


Incredible and very versatile watch IMO.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Became my everyday watch.

Its soooo good.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## DaveGabe

Bierkameel said:


> Coffee time


Gorgeous, model #??


----------



## copemanphoto

Aquis Monday









Cheers, Mike.


----------



## anto1980

View attachment 13543553


----------



## Wolfy1909

Have a great week.

Regards

Wolfgang


----------



## Bierkameel

DaveGabe said:


> Gorgeous, model #??


Oris Aquis Carlos Coste Mark IV (01 743 7709 7184 MB)


----------



## Jose Emanuel Fernandes




----------



## Neognosis




----------



## GraniteFraggle

Absolutely loving my Hammerhead.

Its getting so much wrist time at the moment.


----------



## Watchthisone

Breakfast.


----------



## Barge




----------



## Monkwearmouth

Aquis on blue rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BimmerFan

Oris TT3 RUF CTR3


----------



## joepac

New strap on my Oris Artelier 7670 is a little stiff. Just arrived today. Breaking it in 




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

joepac said:


> New strap on my Oris Artelier 7670 is a little stiff. Just arrived today. Breaking it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Very handsome. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917




----------



## redzebra




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Tanker G1

Pachoe said:


>


Cool shots. That bracelet looks great.


----------



## PNIE

Nice Oris and nice photos - congrats!

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## mali

Oris Flying Doctor Service on textile strap.









Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement

A week ago, but I'm wearing it today


----------



## joepac

mali said:


> Oris Flying Doctor Service on textile strap.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


What size is your wrist if I may ask?

The Flying Doctor has always caught my eye but felt it may be too big for my wrist. It looks great on yours

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mali

joepac said:


> What size is your wrist if I may ask?
> 
> The Flying Doctor has always caught my eye but felt it may be too big for my wrist. It looks great on yours
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Hi, Joe. Thanks for your compliment. Mi wrist is quite small. Just 18 cm. Bur rhis watch seems to be smaller. I think tjat it is because it has the numerals quite at the inside of the dial.
Regards.

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

mali said:


> Hi, Joe. Thanks for your compliment. Mi wrist is quite small. Just 18 cm. Bur rhis watch seems to be smaller. I think tjat it is because it has the numerals quite at the inside of the dial.
> Regards.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


Thanks! Yeah my wrists are a little over 16cm (~6.5 inches) so may be too big still but it looks great! Congrats and wear it well!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

The Hulk


----------



## pyddet

It's a couple of days late, but here's the Classic Date I wore on Tuesday.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Barge




----------



## watchmego3000

Barge said:


>


This is the watch that puts the O in Oris. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Chronoris on gulf strap


----------



## Buchieboy123

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13574965
> 
> 
> Chronoris on gulf strap


Looks great! That chronoris is really growing on me.

Sharing my 65 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13574965
> 
> 
> Chronoris on gulf strap


What the hell is happening in this picture?


----------



## rkmontana

DaveGabe said:


> Gorgeous, model #??


Great looking watch!


----------



## rkmontana

DaveGabe said:


> Gorgeous, model #??





stockae92 said:


> I like this day date design


Cool watch. Does the Oris name have lume on it? It kind of looks like it might in your picture. Really cool.


----------



## DiverBob

Chronoris on Gulf Oil nato


----------



## Cybotron

OmegaSMPMan said:


> The Hulk


I just seen and tried this watch on today. Really nice. I may just have to buy one.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13574965
> 
> 
> Chronoris on gulf strap


Who is that in the picture?


----------



## 1316409

Just bought the Diver Sixty-five, "Movember" Edition. Love it!


----------



## Moss28

The best looking 65 IMO


niko.through.time said:


> Just bought the Diver Sixty-five, "Movember" Edition. Love it!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

niko.through.time said:


> Just bought the Diver Sixty-five, "Movember" Edition. Love it!


You and I might be the only people with the Oris 65 Movember in Toronto!


----------



## PNIE

niko.through.time said:


> Just bought the Diver Sixty-five, "Movember" Edition. Love it!





kplam said:


> You and I might be the only people with the Oris 65 Movember in Toronto!


Congratulations guys! This is really great looking watch and I am starting to want one 

What is the reference number?

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo1985

My TT1, love the kettle case!


----------



## Barge




----------



## westNE

My first Oris, I just received it this morning.

Any new model is down the road a ways for me but love the classic, simple design that has made Oris a Grail brand for me.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Ruggs




----------



## Stevo1985

Artix GT


----------



## pyddet

BC3 7500 on Barton Elite silicone today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ag84659

Royal Flying Doctor Service

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

Taken a week ago, but just got around to posting


----------



## Fookus




----------



## PNIE

Time to take off...










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Oris Aquis Staghorn


----------



## JonS1967

PNIE said:


> Time to take off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Love this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRizzle

39.5mm Aquis


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## PNIE

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Great watch! But it's Doxa... 

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

BC3


----------



## noxtac

My TT1 regulator (and first post)


----------



## copemanphoto

Waited awhile for this one and it was well worth the wait.


----------



## Davemro

Latest pick up. Can't get enough of this dial.


----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cikaZubic




----------



## MR028

copemanphoto said:


> Waited awhile for this one and it was well worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 13602023


Great understated style.


----------



## Barge




----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Hulk.


----------



## brash47

Literally taken out of the box 1 hour ago!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

brash47 said:


> Literally taken out of the box 1 hour ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Beautiful watch.

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## rainmkr26

My first Oris










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

New member- Aquis....









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HansVanL

My first post and my first Oris


----------



## Buchmann69

PNIE said:


> Great watch! But it's Doxa...
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Whoopsie!!!  Thanks for pointing that out and sorry folks.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## cel4145

Buchmann69 said:


> Whoopsie!!!  Thanks for pointing that out and sorry folks.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


A verbal apology is not enough!

You must post a photo of your Oris as penance


----------



## Buchmann69

cel4145 said:


> A verbal apology is not enough!
> 
> You must post a photo of your Oris as penance


Funny, I was thinking the same thing...

Fond memories of this one I'll share with you:



















And the ultimate NATO to match this bad boy:

















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## PNIE

Buchmann69 said:


> Funny, I was thinking the same thing...
> 
> Fond memories of this one I'll share with you:
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Now you talking! 

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## slcnav

Starting off the Monday right.


----------



## Omegawatcher5

ORIS AQUIS STAGHORN RESTORATION LIMITED EDITION 01 735 7734 4185-SET MB WATCH


----------



## cikaZubic




----------



## Osteoman

HansVanL said:


> My first post and my first Oris
> View attachment 13614865


What model is this beauty? That looks fantastic. Wear in good health.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

Oris Classic Date 42mm


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## joepac

Osteoman said:


> What model is this beauty? That looks fantastic. Wear in good health.


I think it's called the Oris Artix Complication (I'm not the poster).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## SW004

^^
Nice Carl Brashear 65, looks very b-)


----------



## Barge




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## mali

Original ChronOris









Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns




----------



## Tifoso

A splash of color on this grey day....

(+ shameless plug -- she's in the "for sale" section )


----------



## redzebra




----------



## SpankyMcGee

I love this watch. Sorry for the bad iPhone snap.


----------



## Barge




----------



## cew1234

My Oris Pointer Date on bracelet


----------



## HansVanL

Thank you. It is indeed the Artix complication moonphase as mentioned. When I bought it, I bought it on a leather strap. Nowadays it is on the steel bracelet. Very nice watch and with leather or steel complet other looks and feels










Osteoman said:


> What model is this beauty? That looks fantastic. Wear in good health.


----------



## MRizzle

Enjoying a bonny Scottish morning on my way to deliver a presentation this morning. Took a moment to appreciate my Aquis...I mean view. Actually, who am I kidding? It was defitnely the watch.


----------



## Wolfy1909

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Mreal75

Snow diving...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown to start the.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Hulk day


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Artelier Worldtimer Greenwich Mean Time L.E. on RIOS1931 alligator...


----------



## PNIE

Chronoris 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## solalla

Big crown pointer date.









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Manstrom

Beautiful Blue on a grey November day.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## platinumEX

From yesterday...









I've honestly never been a big fan of skeleton dials but love the look of this one. It has great hand visibility, which many don't. I think my favorite detail is the exposed metal date wheel with the numbers cut out.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## xand83

New member here and picked-up a green Aquis on Friday. Love it so far!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

xand83 said:


> New member here and picked-up a green Aquis on Friday. Love it so far!
> 
> View attachment 13667927


Nice! Congrats and welcome aboard!


----------



## stoo14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## dumberdrummer

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Ok, I get it....both have 4 letters and 2 syllables, but you're just really confused between these brands, huh?


----------



## joepac

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Another Doxa Rob. Lol it's nice though. Are you trying to make us Oris guys drool over Doxas?

Lol nice watch though!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## dilatedjunkie927

double post


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

cew1234 said:


> My Oris Pointer Date on bracelet


Can we see more pics? I'm thinking about this one myself but there's so few out there.


----------



## Buchmann69

dumberdrummer said:


> Ok, I get it....both have 4 letters and 2 syllables, but you're just really confused between these brands, huh?


Holy crap! What the heck is wrong with me???!!!

Here's a crazy shot....









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

joepac said:


> Another Doxa Rob. Lol it's nice though. Are you trying to make us Oris guys drool over Doxas?
> 
> Lol nice watch though!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


My bad!!!
Here's my lovely bronzer, all cleaned up...









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Horoticus

Buchmann69 said:


> Holy crap! What the heck is wrong with me???!!! Here's a crazy shot....


I know there's a story here, Rob. Do share...


----------



## Oris690

A little two for.


----------



## Fellows

Belated photo, taken off the coast of Colombia.


----------



## Fellows

One more belated photo, this time taken from a hike through the Rocky Mountains (strap is from Gas Gas Bones).


----------



## Buchmann69

Horoticus said:


> I know there's a story here, Rob. Do share...


Over the summer I conducted some accelerated patina experiments on my Carl Brashear. The green patina result came about by exposing the watch head to vinegar fumes in a closed Tupperware container, overnight. Pretty dramatic result, but short-lived, as the green color easily rubbed off. Made for some good photos though.

I also used a product called Brass Ager which creates a rich dark patina in seconds, see for yourself...:






Immediate results:

















Few weeks later and a few more quick soaks in Brass Ager:

















One can quickly reverse the process by scrubbing the watchhead with Brasso and a soft toothbrush:


----------



## Fellows

I love that weathered strap. Absolutely perfect for that reference.


----------



## jman3566

Sorry about the crummy photo


----------



## jman3566

Sorry about the crummy photo


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

Strap is from Aaron @ Combat Straps.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## Tricky73

My first oris. Arrived yesterday got it at what I consider a bargain £750 delivered to my door. It’s quite a rare dial and bezel combo which I think looks great. I’m impressed with the bezel action and the bracelet quality. Time will tell how accurate it is but first impression are great for the money paid.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Buchmann69

Heiner said:


> View attachment 13682529
> 
> 
> View attachment 13682531


Looks amazing

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## cikaZubic

this one is green


----------



## PNIE

This one is kind of Black 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

Movember









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

My choice for this week, the Artelier Complication 2014.

Have a great weekend.

Cheers

Wolfgang


----------



## Mhutch

Big Crown ProPilot GMT (from a few nights ago)


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Tricky73 said:


> My first oris. Arrived yesterday got it at what I consider a bargain £750 delivered to my door. It's quite a rare dial and bezel combo which I think looks great. I'm impressed with the bezel action and the bracelet quality. Time will tell how accurate it is but first impression are great for the money paid.


Nice choice! Congrats!


----------



## Barge




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## gmads

My well worn Meistertaucher:


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

My Artix Complication









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgbeskin




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## watches.ist

Aquis Date 39.5









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinrmenezes

My first Oris! Loving it thus far!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 1316409

kevinrmenezes said:


> My first Oris! Loving it thus far!
> View attachment 13701385
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUO
> Oh, that is so nice!! Congratulations!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

kevinrmenezes said:


> My first Oris! Loving it thus far!
> View attachment 13701385
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Good choice!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## NelsonC

Tricky73 said:


> My first oris. Arrived yesterday got it at what I consider a bargain £750 delivered to my door. It's quite a rare dial and bezel combo which I think looks great. I'm impressed with the bezel action and the bracelet quality. Time will tell how accurate it is but first impression are great for the money paid.


Congrats. Awesome watch

Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## NelsonC

kevinrmenezes said:


> My first Oris! Loving it thus far!
> View attachment 13701385
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch. Congrats and welcome!

Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## NelsonC

Barge said:


>


Wonderful

Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## NelsonC

Oris Aquis's Sunday!









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sickondivers

#ORIS


----------



## sticky

Bit of an old timer (no pun intended) now.


----------



## dumberdrummer

sticky said:


> Bit of an old timer (no pun intended) now.


As much as I like my Aquis, I still think the Divers Date is "THE" iconic Oris!

(Pic's a few years old, but I've still got 'er!)


----------



## stoo14

Ok so it's stopped. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Reymem

Merry cristmas ⭐


----------



## XIII




----------



## NelsonC

XIII said:


> View attachment 13718587


Thats a nice strap. Where did you get it?

Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## XIII

I got it at Etzy "LudoLeather (sorry unable to attach link yet) just search for Oris Aquis and you will find several different options 24mm, 26mm, normal clasp, oris compatible etc. It is my watch in one of the reviews as you can see. Extremely satisfied with the quality. The guys who makes these does an amazing job. All I did was to exchange the "normal" clasp to a deployment one from Hirsch as you see in the photo. I have since then also sourced the original Oris deployment clasp for the Aquis rubber strap and will order a leather strap in dark brown (Oris Aquis 2017 look-a-like) after Christmas. I also have a kind of "Nato" strap from GasGasBones which is made for the 26/12mm lug which is also very nice. I have to stop buying all these straps as it is a bit of hassle to change them, but I love my Aquis and want it with me in all different situations


----------



## PNIE

Yep...










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Finally pulled the trigger. I have been eyeing this forever, but could not find the blue dial for the right price. I went to my AD and he actually had it this time around. Talked for a while and he gave me a surprisingly steep discount so I decided to buy brand new rather than grey. I think I have a bit of an Oris addiction. There is just so much I find appealing about them and not just in style and build, but history also. The last couple of years especially they have nailed quite a few things and I find myself always coming back. Also, their LE's are generally right on target, too (although not a fan of the recent Star Wars LE to be honest). 
I am shocked by the fit of my Pro Pilot more than anything else. I have generally found I do not like anything more than 41 or 42, and even though this is 45mm, it wears more like 42mm and is incredibly comfy. I spent hours at the AD, probably to his annoyance, wearing it around and trying to convince myself to order the 41mm because it seemed more reasonable to me, but this seemed right, and some of the other 41mm wore a bit small surprisingly. Anyway, I will stop gushing. Obligatory pic time. I have been strolling around just so I can catch it in sunlight on this beautiful day. Take care everyone. Have a good day.


----------



## MR028

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger. I have been eyeing this forever, but could not find the blue dial for the right price. I went to my AD and he actually had it this time around. Talked for a while and he gave me a surprisingly steep discount so I decided to buy brand new rather than grey. I think I have a bit of an Oris addiction. There is just so much I find appealing about them and not just in style and build, but history also. The last couple of years especially they have nailed quite a few things and I find myself always coming back. Also, their LE's are generally right on target, too (although not a fan of the recent Star Wars LE to be honest).
> I am shocked by the fit of my Pro Pilot more than anything else. I have generally found I do not like anything more than 41 or 42, and even though this is 45mm, it wears more like 42mm and is incredibly comfy. I spent hours at the AD, probably to his annoyance, wearing it around and trying to convince myself to order the 41mm because it seemed more reasonable to me, but this seemed right, and some of the other 41mm wore a bit small surprisingly. Anyway, I will stop gushing. Obligatory pic time. I have been strolling around just so I can catch it in sunlight on this beautiful day. Take care everyone. Have a good day.
> View attachment 13720673
> View attachment 13720677


Love it! One of my favourites in the current catalogue. Agree with all of your comments about Oris too - there is just so much to like about the brand.


----------



## Barge




----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gamechannel

Proud new member of the Oris family today!

This baby just came in!


----------



## sticky

The time and date have both got to be right but the Moon age can paddle its own canoe so to speak.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gamechannel

First day on the Wrist today..


----------



## redzebra




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## usaomil




----------



## chrusp

BCPD









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Barge

^nice strap^


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## wheelbuilder

TT1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cojobi

Barge said:


> ^nice strap^


Nice Strap and nice pics. Beautiful!


----------



## cojobi

Barge said:


> ^nice strap^


Nice Strap and nice pics. Beautiful!


----------



## sigma2chi

My new favorite


----------



## Moss28

That looks great!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus

Meistertaucher


----------



## ThaWatcher

Fookus said:


> View attachment 13741623
> 
> 
> Meistertaucher


Hey Marcel that Meistertaucher looks good on you! :-!


----------



## sigma2chi




----------



## aparezco




----------



## Taggart

Been wearing this more and more lately.


----------



## Barge

I really wish I was up here today.


----------



## Fookus




----------



## mplsabdullah

Started the day as








Later changes to


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Merry Christmas Oris family!!!


----------



## Wolfy1909

Merry Christmas everyone!

Cheers

Wolfgang


----------



## deepsea03

Big Crown Pointer Date on Diaboliq canvas strap (and monkey bread)


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## lassus

New Oris Artix Complication









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Oris again today


----------



## jam karet

After some patience and persistence...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xand83

Trying to decide if I like this ebay Bracelet on my Divers 65. I like the look & links- but the clasp is no Bueno


----------



## xand83

Now with pic:


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## NelsonC

Love my Aquis DLC!

Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

Helping my son 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Watch-Collector7

Just got an Oris BC4 and I love it


----------



## Watch-Collector7

Just got an Oris BC4 and I love it


----------



## sickondivers

ORIS #WilliamsF1


----------



## fast12lane

I got the Oris Aquis Staghorn from a seller here on WUS and I absolutely love it. The orange accents are just enough, and I love the day/date complication.


----------



## bhb083

Hello

I'm willing to buy a vintage 80s Oris watch (17 jewels- shock proof). Only problem is, there is not many info on the internet to have some specs about this watch. 
Can anybody help me with telling if this is a handwinding or automatic watch. No price advice on this forum

Many many thanks in advance for your opinion.
Pictures in attachement!


----------



## Wolfy1909

Have a fantastic New Year!


----------



## joepac

bhb083 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm willing to buy a vintage 80s Oris watch (17 jewels- shock proof). Only problem is, there is not many info on the internet to have some specs about this watch.
> Can anybody help me with telling if this is a handwinding or automatic watch. No price advice on this forum
> 
> Many many thanks in advance for your opinion.
> Pictures in attachement!
> 
> View attachment 13761647
> 
> View attachment 13761643
> 
> View attachment 13761649


I would be careful. Most of these so called vintage 17 jewel Oris incablocs look fake. If it's from India it is likely fake.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fahim

Oris Williams F1 Skeleton Engine Date out for the 1st day of the new year


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Big Crown Pointer Date (Movember Edition) on the Vintage Highley dark brown strap from WatchGecko. I'm on a bus!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

This bracelet is so comfy


----------



## Mr.Jones82

bhb083 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm willing to buy a vintage 80s Oris watch (17 jewels- shock proof). Only problem is, there is not many info on the internet to have some specs about this watch.
> Can anybody help me with telling if this is a handwinding or automatic watch. No price advice on this forum
> 
> Many many thanks in advance for your opinion.
> Pictures in attachement!
> 
> View attachment 13761647
> 
> View attachment 13761643
> 
> View attachment 13761649


Whoa, that looks like a New Delhi special...


----------



## mplsabdullah

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Big Crown Pointer Date (Movember Edition) on the Vintage Highley dark brown strap from WatchGecko. I'm on a bus!


As much as really like my 3 Oris(s)(including an original pointer date) that one you have there is my favorite Oris. Just don't tell my other Oris(s) please. Would hate to have them feel some kind of way about it.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

mplsabdullah said:


> As much as really like my 3 Oris(s)(including an original pointer date) that one you have there is my favorite Oris. Just don't tell my other Oris(s) please. Would hate to have them feel some kind of way about it.


thank you. 
gotta flex two more shots of this. i got it two weeks ago and am so obsessed. my first Oris!


----------



## dxtr3265

Joining the Oris club with the Carl Brashear Diver:









This watch is amazing!


----------



## ofted42

Officially joining the Oris club with an Aquis Staghorn. Technically my second, but the great barrier reef II went back....


----------



## ofted42

dxtr3265 said:


> Joining the Oris club with the Carl Brashear Diver:
> 
> View attachment 13769867
> 
> 
> This watch is amazing!


For some reason the face of that one with the bronze around it always makes me think of the big daddys from Bioshock.









Maybe it's just me.


----------



## dxtr3265

ofted42 said:


> For some reason the face of that one with the bronze around it always makes me think of the big daddys from Bioshock.
> 
> View attachment 13769941
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me.


I see the resemblance!

One of the reasons why I like this watch is that it resembles an old diving helmet: the bronze, rounded markers, the leather. I'm loving how the nautical theme this watch exudes. I can see the same on Big Daddy, although I must admit I have never played Bioshock, so I don't know if big daddy is supposed to be a diver or something related.

Also, anybody can give me any pointers on how to post smaller/resized photos (but still be able click for full res) on the forum?


----------



## ofted42

Yep, diving related. Supposed to be a take on an old diving suit, so it makes sense. I do like that about that edition, has a real retro/old school feel to it.


----------



## NelsonC

Desk Diving!









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mplsabdullah

Started the day with










And then I found this locally
















I've wanted one of these green LE's for a while so I'm pretty happy now.

Going to have to sell my previous gen black Original Pointer Date and some others to make room.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

mplsabdullah said:


> And then I found this locally
> 
> I've wanted one of these green LE's for a while so I'm pretty happy now.
> 
> Going to have to sell my previous gen black Original Pointer Date and some others to make room.


Did you get one?? And which one did you get??


----------



## mplsabdullah

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> Did you get one?? And which one did you get??


Yes I bought it. Those are both the same watch. I already had a bracelet that I bought separately for my other date pointer so I tried that and another canvas strap I had on it. Think it will stay on the bracelet for a while although I do have a nice dark green leather strap on my black pointer date that I want to try on this one as well.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Happy Moon's Day! Artix Complication on an alligator strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

The slightly huge ProDiver Chronograph.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## trhall

Couple days late, so I'll share two.


----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

My 1st Oris. I have been wanting one of these since they came out with the reissue and finally got one. Very happy with it. Only have it for a day. Just sized the bracelet and on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## calfraser

Love the bronze bezel on the 65


----------



## chelseacjd

So glad they introduced the Aquis in a 39.5mm. Old size swamped my tiny wrists 😂


----------



## Bismarckbob




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Oris always nails it with their bracelets. Silky smooth


----------



## Barge

^nice
My blue propilot Cal.111


----------



## deepsea03

Deauville Blue


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Oris again today. I like the lollipop shadow I caught by accident. This dial is so rich.












Also, I have been wearing my Seiko divers a lot lately. Granted, they are not in the same price bracket, so this isn't really a knock on them, but wow, this bracelet always reminds me how comfortable bracelets really can be.


----------



## rickt1152

Aquis Date for me.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma2chi

deepsea03 said:


> Deauville Blue


LOVE the colors on that dial!!! Think you missed a piece of plastic on the bracelet though ?


----------



## deepsea03

sigma2chi said:


> LOVE the colors on that dial!!! Think you missed a piece of plastic on the bracelet though &#55357;&#56833;


Ha! Yes you are right - I was/am excited and snapped the picture before sizing the bracelet! It's all good now


----------



## brash47

Just me trusty Aquis









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

On the train to the city from the airport ... I normally swap watches daily but my work trip was extended unexpectedly, so I got to wear this four days in a row. Made me realize once again how unexpectedly the dial changes colour under different light conditions.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

If only my cell phone photography skills could do this beauty justice.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## 74notserpp

TT1 GBR









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Thai food for dinner ... yum!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRizzle

Close to home for the Aquis...but far too chilly to actually be in the water!


----------



## Barge

^Nice photo^

Oris UV lit Propilot Cal. 111 10 days


----------



## ER05

Oris TT1









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bart S

Tried to upload a picture but somehow it does not work.

Edit, finally managed to do so.


----------



## sticky

Perhaps I should have tracked the blue version down but this one was in stock at the ADs just asking to be bought.


----------



## 74notserpp

The Blues Brothers









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028

74notserpp said:


> The Blues Brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Nice pair! I'd like to see Oris bring back a blue bezel to the Aquis range as well as wave pattern dials.


----------



## 74notserpp

MR028 said:


> Nice pair! I'd like to see Oris bring back a blue bezel to the Aquis range as well as wave pattern dials.


Yep. The TT1 bezels have a great shade of blue.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428

74notserpp said:


> The Blues Brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Nice watches.... The one on the left, is it 39.5mm or smaller?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 74notserpp

jagv428 said:


> Nice watches.... The one on the left, is it 39.5mm or smaller?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you.
The Diver Date is 44mm at the widest part of the case. The TT1 models have a kettle shaped case which taper in at the bezel, which make them look smaller. 
The small seconds is 47mm with the same kettle case.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Saw one of my students wearing this today and had about the best watch conversation you could have with a 10 year old. She is a sweetheart actually and was very excited to take watch selfies (watchies?).


----------



## gmads

BC Pro Pilot (pic not from today):


----------



## Wolfy1909

Have a great weekend guys.


----------



## Barge




----------



## 762x51




----------



## dt75

Almost done...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

BCPD


----------



## megaloxana

Big Crown Calibre 114
My first GMT and it's absolutely stunning.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

That blue wave dial 









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate




----------



## troyr1

MercifulFate said:


> View attachment 13841865


Love this watch and I love Merciful Fate. Good to see a metal lover into watches!

#backontimestx


----------



## MercifulFate

troyr1 said:


> Love this watch and I love Merciful Fate. Good to see a metal lover into watches!
> 
> #backontimestx


Nice man! Cool when someone recognizes the origin of the name.


----------



## troyr1

Great thread!









#backontimestx


----------



## dt75

Let than 30 minutes till that pointer clicks over









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fahim

Just got it today and am totally in love with it. 

Had my eye on one of these for quite some time. Thankfully my wife did noticed and decided to buy it for me for my 40th.


----------



## skyraider59

Back in Time, this is my Oris "Pre Diver sixty five", may have been retailed in 60's as an Oris Explorer, but I am unsure.

This has just been serviced and came back yesterday, as not left my wrist since!


----------



## skyraider59

I have fitted my Oris Explorer? Pre Diver 65? with a ROWI Fixoflex Bracelet which I think compliment the bezel.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Mr.Jones82

skyraider59 said:


> I have fitted my Oris Explorer? Pre Diver 65? with a ROWI Fixoflex Bracelet which I think compliment the bezel.
> View attachment 13843619


Okay, this is really cool! I love that bezel along with the bracelet!


----------



## twintop

My first Oris, the Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Neognosis

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ofted42

Still staring at the clipperton after two weeks. Has to be my new favorite blue watch of all time.


----------



## mefuzzy

Still one of my favourite purchases in 2018.


----------



## colonelpurple

Aquis Source of Life


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Trinityten




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Mr.Jones82

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice! Wearing mine, too! New purchase? What are your thoughts? I love wearing mine. Oris across the board does a lot of things right for me.


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## yankeexpress

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice! Wearing mine, too! New purchase? What are your thoughts? I love wearing mine. Oris across the board does a lot of things right for me.
> View attachment 13851001


Got it off eBay. Interesting how the dial colors vary 44mm vs. 41mm.


----------



## twintop




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Barge




----------



## chrusp

my alterier









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## twintop




----------



## francorx

On the lifts at Vails back bowls









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## CLMacPherson

BC3 (Pre red rotor)


----------



## twintop




----------



## sticky

Prefer the older style Aquis to the new one.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

SoHo flexin'.

(edit: fixed image)


----------



## gmads




----------



## chrusp

BCPD









Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## MercifulFate




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is one of my favourite colour versions of the Aquis. I hope a blue dial/blue bezel makes a return to the lineup someday.


----------



## Mreal75

MR028 said:


> This is one of my favourite colour versions of the Aquis. I hope a blue dial/blue bezel makes a return to the lineup someday.


I agree, as much as I like the subtle changes on the newer Aquis, I feel like I'd miss the true-blue dial/bezel too much. I do really like the shade of green used in the newer Aquis though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

skyraider59 said:


> Back in Time, this is my Oris "Pre Diver sixty five", may have been retailed in 60's as an Oris Explorer, but I am unsure.
> 
> This has just been serviced and came back yesterday, as not left my wrist since!
> View attachment 13843591


So, so, so cool!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## rockin'ron

Gotta love the divers 65!


----------



## Bart S

twintop said:


> Big Crown Pointer Day
> 
> View attachment 13869457


I had one of these a few years back. I had (and actually still have) various Oris watches, but I regret that I sold this particular watch.


----------



## twintop

Orgs Big Crown Pointer Day on the wrist today


----------



## SpykeX

Oris Aquis depth gauge chronograph









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028

Mreal75 said:


> I do really like the shade of green used in the newer Aquis though...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, it is stunning in person. But I can't really have 3 Aquises!


----------



## dt75

Too damn early is what time it is.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Divers 65 on MN Strap by Erikas Originals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Not doctored. The bar light works wonders on this thing. Hahaha


----------



## francorx

My 65 on Vails back bowls









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## RomeoT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Deauville Blue 65


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## socalmustang

Divers Date 44









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeandTide

Oris BC4 retrograde day


----------



## brash47

Diving at a desk today....completely immersed in work poo.....









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

rockin'ron said:


> Gotta love the divers 65!


Looks great on that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

Will staring at it make it patina faster?


----------



## Barge

Only if you give it sour looks. If you are smiling at it , it takes longer.


----------



## Barge

Happy Valentines day.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Vetinari67

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Magnificent!


----------



## i20sailor

Ready for the weekend!


----------



## Buchmann69

Vetinari67 said:


> Magnificent!


Thanks 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Chuck Hollis

My Dive Control arrived today. She is a beauty in the beast 😊


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Chuck Hollis said:


> My Dive Control arrived today. She is a beauty in the beast 😊


I was actually at the AD today and I saw that (almost pulled the trigger on a pointer date, but I just don't like the shade of blue). It was too much for me, but you pull it off well! Congrats!
Oh, obligatory pic.


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## wschertz

Just arrived last week. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Neognosis

Oris and lace


----------



## sticky

49mm of titanium goodness.


----------



## tcal4404

excited to join the club


----------



## m95c

Lazy day today









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Oris 65!









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## SpankyMcGee

Sad to say that my Diver's 65 is already in for service. Less than 3 months new. I miss her already.


----------



## mplsabdullah

SpankyMcGee said:


> Sad to say that my Diver's 65 is already in for service. Less than 3 months new. I miss her already.


Service under warranty? Whats wrong with it?


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## tcal4404

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks great. what strap is this?


----------



## NelsonC

tcal4404 said:


> excited to join the club


Be welcome to the club!

Nice watch!

Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

*Chilling in Hölstein*


----------



## jam karet

tcal4404 said:


> looks great. what strap is this?


Thanks, it's a chevron strap from Crown & Buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpankyMcGee

mplsabdullah said:


> Service under warranty? Whats wrong with it?


Yes, warranty service. Something going on with the winding mechanism.


----------



## tcal4404

jam karet said:


> Thanks, it's a chevron strap from Crown & Buckle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## dt75

BC3









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## c-bat

incognito said:


> My BC Diver Regulator


this is beautiful!


----------



## c-bat




----------



## Rufio0312

That BC3 diver is awesome. I have never seen one before and that is 👌🏼


----------



## kplam

Oris Divers 58!


----------



## jwelks

First time wearing in quite a while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c-bat




----------



## tcal4404

c-bat said:


> View attachment 13912469


looks fantastic


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## buddhabar

Oris diver


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Date and a much needed dose of caffeine


----------



## wheelbuilder

TT1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

Movember it is...



Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Vetinari67

Sugman said:


> View attachment 13920305


LOL! That is certainly one of the more er.... creative shots we have had on this thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#Oris


----------



## Barge




----------



## PNIE

Goodnight 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

Sunday evening with my go to daily diver.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ljb187

socalmustang said:


> Sunday evening with my go to daily diver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The Divers Date was such a great and unique Oris design. I wish they could keep a few basic models on the books just for the sake of preserving some worthwhile heritage.


----------



## MR028

ljb187 said:


> The Divers Date was such a great and unique Oris design. I wish they could keep a few basic models on the books just for the sake of preserving some worthwhile heritage.


Huh? This model basically evolved into today's current-day Aquis Date range...very similar (and integrated lugs preserved).


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## redzebra




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Very nice! I have the normal 40mm model but wished i had this version (even though they are very similar lol)



jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Very nice! I have the normal 40mm model but wished i had this version (even though they are very similar lol)



jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

A bit of Titan to brighten your day.


----------



## socalmustang

Divers Date









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13928413


Great photo! I like the stainless edge on the Topper LE bezel. Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Orisginal

I'm counting down the days til my 65 arrives. . . For now it's the old aquis titan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#ORIS


----------



## lassus

Artix Complication

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Cal.111


----------



## sokard

Just changed to bracelet today!!!









Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2

Got my Big Crown Pointer at last!


----------



## Opensider




----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## twintop

double post


----------



## socalmustang

Oris Divers Date









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## Orisginal

My Artix complication. Gotta love the pointer date!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## warsh

Haven't worn this one in a while....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown Pointer Date today. Just love the dial on this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom

Blue Aquis


----------



## ryan850

Have an incoming blue BCPPD. Can't wait to have it make an appearance in here. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## Topspin917




----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

Joining thd club. Just pick up this bcpp and love it.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## dt75

New to me Big Crown Timer









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcn_87




----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Orisginal said:


> My Artix complication. Gotta love the pointer date!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same watch but on the black leather strap. How is the bracelet? The reason I ask is, the inner edges of the lugs are not parallel. Are the end links the same shape exactly?
Jason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Bracelet is actually quite comfortable. Feels a little cheap though. Overall I like it. Can’t say I’ve noticed the lug symmetry issue. Occasionally wear this on a black leather strap, and the end links appear symmetrical to my eye. Pretty sure I’ve swapped them by accident with no untoward effects.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Mreal75 said:


>


When I decided to buy an Aquis I labored bewteen this and the straight up black dial. _Labored_. Ended up going black (no regrets) but get a twinge every time I see the blue. Such a great piece.


----------



## mitchjrj

twintop said:


> Big Crown Pointer Date and a much needed dose of caffeine
> 
> View attachment 13916517


Beautiful strap pairing


----------



## mitchjrj

Barge said:


>


This is stunning. Great way to present one of Oris' finest offerings.


----------



## mitchjrj

MR028 said:


> ...(and integrated lugs preserved).


Aquis = integrated lugs. Fundamental design language.


----------



## mitchjrj

sticky said:


> A bit of Titan to brighten your day.
> 
> View attachment 13931413


Don't see many Titans come up! I have the Chrono which still blows my mind.


----------



## mitchjrj

lassus said:


> Artix Complication


Just beautiful. I was heavy going to get this at one point but came to terms with the fact I would barely wear it. Probably my favorite moonphase.


----------



## mitchjrj

twintop said:


> Big Crown Pointer Day
> 
> View attachment 13943533


Great frame


----------



## Mreal75

mitchjrj said:


> When I decided to buy an Aquis I labored bewteen this and the straight up black dial. _Labored_. Ended up going black (no regrets) but get a twinge every time I see the blue. Such a great piece.


It's funny, I get the same feeling when I see the black with that brushed ceramic bezel. I wonder why Oris stopped making the "true blue" dials like on the past generation. Most of the current offerings have a gradient effect on the dial. Nonetheless, there is really no right answer on what color to get. Heck, the new green color really temps me every time a picture pops up in this thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Mreal75 said:


> It's funny, I get the same feeling when I see the black with that brushed ceramic bezel. I wonder why Oris stopped making the "true blue" dials like on the past generation. Most of the current offerings have a gradient effect on the dial. Nonetheless, there is really no right answer on what color to get. Heck, the new green color really temps me every time a picture pops up in this thread!


Mind meld much? 

One of my deciding factors on the black was my preference for the brushed vs gloss (satin?) bezel. Were the blue to have been brushed probably would have sealed the deal. As for the dial you're right - they all seem to be sunrays now.

And further on the 'melding I'm with you on the green. Never really considered a green watch before the new Seiko Marinemaster came out...and the green Aquis.


----------



## Mreal75

mitchjrj said:


> Mind meld much?
> 
> One of my deciding factors on the black was my preference for the brushed vs gloss (satin?) bezel. Were the blue to have been brushed probably would have sealed the deal. As for the dial you're right - they all seem to be sunrays now.
> 
> And further on the 'melding I'm with you on the green. Never really considered a green watch before the new Seiko Marinemaster came out...and the green Aquis.


I'm sure we weren't the only WISs who faced this challenging dilemma lol! Whenever I buy a watch, the process is like pulling teeth trying to decide what color to get. I guess it's the nature of the game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

Go to Date Diver for me today.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#ORIS


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## dt75

BC Timer


----------



## RomeoT

65 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42

Aquis Clipperton on a perfect spring day


----------



## Davemro




----------



## Mr.Jones82

twintop said:


> Big Crown Pointer Day
> 
> View attachment 13964627


So tempting! Nice watch!
Obligatory pic


----------



## Barge

Cal.111


----------



## lmeier

Too bad I don't have my Oris Aquis with me today. I will post it, when I get home. I used to wear it a lot, but now I don't like the looks of it that much anymore.


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Orisginal

Made the evening switch to my Aquis titan small seconds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Diver 65 42 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I have been timing this rather haphazardly since I bought and it has never been more than +2 spd so far. Got lucky


----------



## dt75

65









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marly




----------



## RotorBoater

After a long wait I finally picked up an Aquis 39.5 yesterday


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## heatharnold

Just got this. I think I've realized that I just prefer my watches on straps. As I get older, I just like less weight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

heatharnold said:


> Just got this. I think I've realized that I just prefer my watches on straps. As I get older, I just like less weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! What strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

It’s the strap that came with it. I’ve got two NATO Straps coming Monday. I’ll post a pic when I get them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

a little green on St. Patty's day


----------



## Marly

heatharnold said:


> Just got this. I think I've realized that I just prefer my watches on straps. As I get older, I just like less weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does that strap soften up? i tried it on and felt it was too stiff


----------



## heatharnold

I bought this one used. When I got it, I washed the strap and conditioned the leather. It is perfect now. I’ve heard a lot of people complain about it being too stiff. I had planned on wearing it only on a NATO Strap because I thought it wouldn’t be comfortable, but I’m thinking I might enjoy it more on the strap. The buckle is very unique. I like buckles and clasps that aren’t the norm! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Orisginal

Dark Overlord said:


> a little green on St. Patty's day


Nice Omega box . Also, love the Aquis!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

My only blue dial. I should prob get another.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

heatharnold said:


> I bought this one used. When I got it, I washed the strap and conditioned the leather. It is perfect now. I've heard a lot of people complain about it being too stiff. I had planned on wearing it only on a NATO Strap because I thought it wouldn't be comfortable, but I'm thinking I might enjoy it more on the strap. The buckle is very unique. I like buckles and clasps that aren't the norm!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Oris HQ


----------



## redzebra




----------



## maximalek

first day at home


----------



## socalmustang

Sporting the Divers Date this afternoon.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrot01

maximalek said:


> View attachment 13990391
> 
> 
> first day at home


What size is your wrist, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## mase44

First day of Spring Break for the family and my Sixty-Five.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Aquis 39.5


----------



## Davemro




----------



## Barge

A wonderful day.


----------



## moreland4




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronocycle88

Raid









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcal4404




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Sunny day! Have a good one


----------



## Gray_Panther

Oris Classic Date


----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## vegas4ever

TTI with custom Nato strap adapter


----------



## Bauhus

the 39.5mm Aquis - matt ceramic bezel; fully brushed bracelet - feels so right on my 6.5" wrist
View attachment 13999467


----------



## JasonEdward

Just returned from a week in Aruba with the Aquis


----------



## toppower

🙂


----------



## Barge

Baselworld


----------



## Barge

Doh !! Baselworld


----------



## kdtri1

Aquis 39.5mm matte black dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

Movember 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## CallMeJarob




----------



## trhall




----------



## RotorBoater

Aquis 39.5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piktor

Nice watch! I once almost bought Oris like this one on eBay (I was outbid at the last moment). Now a proud owner of an Oris Big Crown pilot chronograph. Enjoy!


----------



## Michaelgscott

I have been looking for my first decent watch. I wanted a fairly utilitarian looking design, well engineered but a brand that wouldn't draw attention (not a Rolex for example). Ended up with this and hope I have made a good choice. After doing some research I think I may have been bitten by the watch bug!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## twintop

Big Crown Small Seconds Pointer Day


----------



## Oriscenter

twintop said:


> Big Crown Small Seconds Pointer Day
> 
> View attachment 14012425


this model grows on me... hmm


----------



## Sugman




----------



## socalmustang

Divers Date 44










Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitzer

Sinatra Chrono today


----------



## vegas4ever

44mm titanium by the lake


----------



## basso4735

I can finally post in this thread! Welcoming the Aquis as my 30th birthday gift.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## ryan850

BCPPD

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#ORIS


----------



## xtralume




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 00st




----------



## RomeoT

Big Crown Pro on my Di-Modell









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735

Really loving the Aquis so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr mojo

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


SUPER FLY, Rob. Is that all natural patina? How long you been workin' on that? Either way, absolutely stunning - not a lot of those floating around and no two looking the same at this point. I'd have a hard time taking it off.


----------



## Barge




----------



## MadMrB




----------



## 4jamie

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DrGonzo

Chronoris date. Mellow watch for a pleasant evening.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428

DrGonzo said:


> Chronoris date. Mellow watch for a pleasant evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Looks great.. This might be first future Oris purchase.... What is the lug to lug length on this?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Movie night


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## DrGonzo

jagv428 said:


> Looks great.. This might be first future Oris purchase.... What is the lug to lug length on this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I don't recall the lug to lug on this but it's a comfort case that wears well on my 7.25" wrist, though cell phone pictures sometimes make it look bigger than it is. If you're worried about size don't be.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oriscenter

yankeexpress said:


>


great combo!


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Orisginal

My Aquis on custom leather from UdolLeather. Just biding time til my Divers Sixty-Five timeless LE arrives in July. . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909




----------



## Barge




----------



## basso4735




----------



## RotorBoater

Just looking at photos of mine till I get it back from the service center...


----------



## patuloz1

One pic of my Aquis 39.5mm recently taken by friend of mine


----------



## DarthVedder

Divers GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## socalmustang

Divers Date









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735




----------



## JonS1967

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14048593


Love the Topper edition! Wish I had jumped on one when they were available. Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## RotorBoater

So I bought an Aquis 39.5 new from an AD and after a few weeks I realized the bezel was really loose and had quite a bit of back play. I took it back to the AD to ship over to Oris. Less than a week after they shipped it out, they called saying Oris had sent me a brand new watch. Totally unexpected... excellent customer service!










Instagram: @RotorBoater


----------



## Mr.Jones82

RotorBoater said:


> So I bought an Aquis 39.5 new from an AD and after a few weeks I realized the bezel was really loose and had quite a bit of back play. I took it back to the AD to ship over to Oris. Less than a week after they shipped it out, they called saying Oris had sent me a brand new watch. Totally unexpected... excellent customer service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @RotorBoater


wow, stories like that are great to hear! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## basso4735

RotorBoater said:


> So I bought an Aquis 39.5 new from an AD and after a few weeks I realized the bezel was really loose and had quite a bit of back play. I took it back to the AD to ship over to Oris. Less than a week after they shipped it out, they called saying Oris had sent me a brand new watch. Totally unexpected... excellent customer service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @RotorBoater


Awesome, and that brushed bezel insert is really something. Reminds me of the NTH sub bezels (which is a huge compliment).


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## RotorBoater

Mr.Jones82 said:


> wow, stories like that are great to hear! Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks!

Instagram: @RotorBoater


----------



## RotorBoater

basso4735 said:


> Awesome, and that brushed bezel insert is really something. Reminds me of the NTH sub bezels (which is a huge compliment).


I really like it. The brushing makes it look like grainy wood if the lighting is right or like matte ceramic from other angles. Very subtle

Instagram: @RotorBoater


----------



## MadMrB

View attachment 14053683


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## basso4735

Aquis per usual. Today is 11 days on the wrist since it was given to me. Won't be swapping anytime soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## refttt

Bronze Pointer Date, 36mm.


----------



## refttt

View attachment 14055139


Bronze Pointer Date, 36mm.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Gray_Panther

Loving the Aquis!!


----------



## raheelc

Oris Aquis Hulk 43.5mm. still not sure whether I should brush out the polished portions of the bracelet.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## RotorBoater

Instagram: @RotorBoater


----------



## mitc5502

Bought my Big Crown Propilot Worldtimer for travel, and here it is on its first trip (yes I wear my watch on my right hand).


----------



## raheelc

mitc5502 said:


> Bought my Big Crown Propilot Worldtimer for travel, and here it is on its first trip (yes I wear my watch on my right hand).


Very nice! Always loved this watch. Where did you purchase from?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## basso4735

82 degrees today, thinking about picking up the rubber strap for the summer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Wanted to post this yesterday actually, but didn't get a chance.

Nothing says weekend to me like a book, a coffee, and my Oris Bronze BC.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## William1Wilson

...Stunningly beautiful, I'm in love with, and the Orange 🔶LUME is really 🔝! ..


----------



## basso4735




----------



## twintop




----------



## mitc5502

raheelc said:


> Very nice! Always loved this watch. Where did you purchase from?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


PrestigeTime. I really wanted the green strap and it was kinda difficult to find.


----------



## moreland4

Beach day


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## PNIE

Movember










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735




----------



## Superbri22

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> %99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


Which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

Superbri22 said:


> Which model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oris 65
https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-divers-sixty-five/01-733-7707-4064-07-4-20-18

%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## 4jamie

the partners watch


----------



## aleksejeremeev

My watch was stolen at the post office. What a pity.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Sugman




----------



## twintop




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Fanat

Because Pochta Rossii is the best.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Michael123

My first Oris. A brown or orange watch ?


----------



## fuselierpa




----------



## PNIE

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

Just put the bracelet back on a couple hours ago:


----------



## Barge

Happy 420


----------



## socalmustang

Divers Date Saturday afternoon!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

PNIE said:


> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Love this model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## RussMurray

I plan on switching over to this in the afternoon. My first Oris!


----------



## basso4735




----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## William1Wilson

...Good Easter Sunday to everyone









...always with him... ??


----------



## Orisginal

Some new shoes for the old Aquis titan ss. Orange rubber for a change of pace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## PNIE

Easter ends...










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing shot!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

BufordTJustice said:


> Amazing shot!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! The OG Blue Aquis is such a cool watch


----------



## kdtri1

Back to work today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jewelmaster

That square is interesting.


----------



## Victory Pants

Carl Brashear. Hit it with the Cape Cod for a little brightwork. I like the contrast with the less polished areas around the raised arabics on the bezel. Got some nice comments on it today at work!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Trying the Big Crown Pointer Date on an oil brown strap:


----------



## Imbiton

Not today, but i wore it yesterday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mfseverini

catlike said:


> Trying the Big Crown Pointer Date on an oil brown strap:
> 
> View attachment 14090517


This is fantastic!


----------



## mfseverini

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the dial distortion!


----------



## mfseverini

William1Wilson said:


> ...Stunningly beautiful, I'm in love with, and the Orange 🔶LUME is really 🔝! ..
> 
> View attachment 14062883
> 
> View attachment 14062889
> 
> View attachment 14062893
> 
> View attachment 14062895
> 
> View attachment 14062899
> 
> View attachment 14062903
> 
> View attachment 14062907
> 
> View attachment 14062911
> 
> View attachment 14062859
> 
> View attachment 14062863
> 
> View attachment 14062865


The lume is amazing!


----------



## basso4735

Aquis does not get old.


----------



## Barge




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

^^^^^^ always a pleasure to see this beauty ^^^^^^


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

Clipperton hottie









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## Davemro

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> %99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


Very nice! I have been eyeing this model for a while. The shots in the sun show the dial much differently than the stock shots do.... in a better way.


----------



## Fanat




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## michaeliany

I tried out the new burgundy dial as well as the blue-grey at WatchWorks in Portland the other day.
Pics of the burgundy bc there arent enough of them yet.








One of these will be mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## twintop

Yesterdays shot of the Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Barge

Cal. 111


----------



## Trip Miller

Cal. 111


----------



## Trip Miller

Hammertime


----------



## Trip Miller

One more.


----------



## anto1980

For sale.
PM

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## twintop




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## Fellows

A few favorites from an Oris-sponsored Redbar event last night:


----------



## kdtri1

Aquis 39.5 for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred

The 65. It's such a classic


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Fellows said:


> A few favorites from an Oris-sponsored Redbar event last night:
> 
> View attachment 14114337
> 
> View attachment 14114339
> 
> View attachment 14114341
> 
> View attachment 14114343
> 
> View attachment 14114345


Damn that burgundy Pointer Date, it is going to make me do bad things with my wallet.


----------



## Barge

The black and yellow chrono could do my wallet in.


----------



## mfseverini

My first Oris. The blue/gray dial is amazing!


----------



## mfseverini

My first Oris. The blue/gray dial is amazing!

View attachment 14116759


----------



## MR028

Fellows said:


> A few favorites from an Oris-sponsored Redbar event last night:
> 
> View attachment 14114339


Thanks for the pics - love seeing the new SS & Bronze Divers 65 Chronograph!


----------



## Barge




----------



## Wolfy1909

Man, I really love this watch, so sturdy


----------



## Fellows

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Damn that burgundy Pointer Date, it is going to make me do bad things with my wallet.


Agreed - and as nice as it looks in photos, it's even better in the metal. I'm not a big fan of the deerskin strap, but man is the watch nice.


----------



## Fellows

MR028 said:


> Thanks for the pics - love seeing the new SS & Bronze Divers 65 Chronograph!


We were surprised and happy to see the new Divers 65 chrono in the metal - it is a beauty!


----------



## cikaZubic

Had to try this one







https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190505/d28f89a8eaf867f9b5919367db1a89cb.jpg[/IMG 
Please delete wrong topic


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Suiting up with the Aquis Hulk today









Doc Savage


----------



## warsh

kdtri1 said:


> Aquis 39.5 for today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Handsome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

cikaZubic said:


> Had to try this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190505/d28f89a8eaf867f9b5919367db1a89cb.jpg[/IMG
> Please delete wrong topic[/QUOTE]How did you like the hammy compared to the Oris?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Hotblack Desiato

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> %99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


With respect, I see this quoted a lot, but it's far from accurate in my experience. People may not comment to you about your watch, but many people notice.

Most of the comments I get on my watches are generic, like "nice watch." For all those that comment, there are many who will notice but simply not say anything. Most people aren't WIS, but they can and do appreciate and notice cool watches.

Doc Savage


----------



## mplsabdullah

Hotblack Desiato said:


> With respect, I see this quoted a lot, but it's far from accurate in my experience. People may not comment to you about your watch, but many people notice.
> 
> Most of the comments I get on my watches are generic, like "nice watch." For all those that comment, there are many who will notice but simply not say anything. Most people aren't WIS, but they can and do appreciate and notice cool watches.
> 
> Doc Savage


Of course it depends on circles a person is in, etc. Personally I've only had people comment on any of my watches twice in several years. Most of the threads I see on here where the subject comes up about strangers noticing or commenting on watches people report that they never get comments or only a few in many years. %99 isn't a scientific number or a number reached after intense research. Its just a number used to emphasize the point. The point of the quote is really that we should buy and enjoy watches for ourselves rather then buy them based on others perceptions.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

mplsabdullah said:


> Of course it depends on circles a person is in, etc. Personally I've only had people comment on any of my watches twice in several years. Most of the threads I see on here where the subject comes up about strangers noticing or commenting on watches people report that they never get comments or only a few in many years. %99 isn't a scientific number or a number reached after intense research. Its just a number used to emphasize the point. The point of the quote is really that we should buy and enjoy watches for ourselves rather then buy them based on others perceptions.


I totally agree with your point about buying what we like instead of trying to impress others. So much money is wasted by people buying what they think they should wear instead of what makes them happy.

Doc Savage


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## BufordTJustice

The wife's Aquis Diamond Date in to be demagnetized at Orlando Watch Company. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

Another shot.


----------



## ruismesquita

I´m trying to buy one like yours, that is my grail watch.


----------



## RotorBoater

39.5









Instagram: @RotorBoater


----------



## rcorreale

RotorBoater said:


> 39.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @RotorBoater


Is this the 39.5mm model? If so what size is your wrist? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

112









Doc Savage


----------



## RotorBoater

rcorreale said:


> Is this the 39.5mm model? If so what size is your wrist? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! And yes, it's the 39.5mm model all brushed case/bracelet/bezel insert. Wrist size is a hair over 7"

I tried on the 43mm and it worked but felt like it was overpowering my wrist. This 39.5 fits me spot on

Instagram: @RotorBoater


----------



## nitro450exp

Today's choice.


----------



## rcorreale

RotorBoater said:


> Thank you! And yes, it's the 39.5mm model all brushed case/bracelet/bezel insert. Wrist size is a hair over 7"
> 
> I tried on the 43mm and it worked but felt like it was overpowering my wrist. This 39.5 fits me spot on
> 
> Instagram: @RotorBoater


Thanks for the reply, I've got my eye on this model and my wrist is exactly 7" so your picture is a great reference point for me. Now to dredge up the funds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrenTT

Bought this a couple of days ago. Love the look, feel and heft of this watch. Runs +4sec/day. Hasn't been off my wrist since I got it.


----------



## JonS1967

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14125095


Nice Topper LE! You're photo really shows off the beautiful shape of the 65.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## basso4735

The Aquis is a tank!


----------



## anto1980

For sale.
PM

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735




----------



## twintop




----------



## peppeducati

Divers 65 Deauville. Love this beauty!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Superbri22

Just bought this today. I'm usually a bracelet gal but this one all around feels absolutely great on the wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028

mplsabdullah said:


> .


The green Aquis is such a seductive piece. I have seen them at ADs and they are really eye catching! I hope Oris extends this colour to other Aquis versions like the Small Seconds and Day Date also.


----------



## RickHoliday

congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ruismesquita

fake watch


----------



## monsters

Oris for Redbar. Such a mesmerizing shade of burgundy in person!


----------



## tsanga




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## mplsabdullah

Green LE


----------



## carlhaluss

2nd time around. So happy to have this Diver 65 back again! Just picked it up today:



[GOOGLEVID][/GOOGLEVID]

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## JonS1967

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Stunning patina on that one!!


----------



## carlhaluss

mplsabdullah said:


> Green LE


That is beautiful!


----------



## Johnboy0103

Just back from service, Artix GT on Damasko strap


----------



## Mreal75

JonS1967 said:


> Great picture!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

carlhaluss said:


> Stunning patina on that one!!


Thank you Carl!

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Drudge




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MR028

Drudge said:


>


Very nice! I do hope Oris reintroduce the wave pattern to the dials of some of Aquis line like their forerunners.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Cybotron

mplsabdullah said:


> Green LE


Looks great on the bracelet 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

*My watch exploded*

well not literally...


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## warsh

My favorite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Johnboy0103 said:


> Just back from service, Artix GT on Damasko strap


Did you have Oris do the service? If so, 
do you mind sharing what you paid? I have a 13 year-old Oris that probably could do with a service.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purplecat

double post - sorry!


----------



## purplecat

My entry into the world of Oris and second _real_ watch purchase ever just arrived today. Not as spectacular as what I've seen here, but for what I paid I could not be happier with how this watch looks and feels (the stud markers have a cool 3D-effect in person). Waiting on some new straps and looking into a bracelet, but here she is:

1990's Oris 7375 w/ Black Guilloche Dial

View attachment 14167435

View attachment 14167437


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## TheToeCutter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

warsh said:


> My favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 14170147
> 
> 
> View attachment 14170149
> 
> 
> View attachment 14170153


Awesome pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Do you think Oris will stand me a new punch after I broke the pin on mine sizing the bracelet? Thought not.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

112 in the shade ...

Doc Savage


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## liquidtension

Mrs. and Mr.'s


----------



## purplecat

Took the little guy for a lakeside Ostrich ride









Sent from my RNE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## Wolfy1909




----------



## NTJW

Hello!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Furball

Wife got her new watch sized today and immediately went out and took her first ever wwc...


----------



## NTJW

Turns out it looks great on jubilee









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## mcsa2k

Just received my first Oris in the mail. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledemo

The newest addition to the collection; Divers 65 BICO! Love it so far!!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Sgt. Angle

Hey guys, here's my new Oris. I love it! Anyone know if it is okay to get this strap wet (in a pool) or will it ruin it?


----------



## tsanga

There aren’t too many straps I would subject to the chlorine in a pool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joesan

Never subject a leather strap to water. It is detrimental to the leather and you will end up destroying it!


----------



## kyledemo

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


That watch is gorgeous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

kyledemo said:


> That watch is gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

View attachment 14200361


----------



## Level.5x

Oris 65 on Catalyst Leatherworks strap while grilling steak, russet potatoes, and red bell peppers.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting

Day 2 with the bronze










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Congrats!, that´s such a beautiful watch.


----------



## NTJW

Good morning from Bali










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Barge




----------



## kyledemo

Day 5, still in love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita

My Grail watch


----------



## basso4735




----------



## TimL1925

Divers 65 in 40 mm


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Vetinari67

Slowly developing that patina ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita

I'm looking for a oris carlos coste chronograph limited edition to buy, does anyone here has one to sell or now where to find it?


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## dmitrzak1

Stunning watch.


----------



## sickondivers

#Williams


----------



## ruismesquita

Amazing watch


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## kyledemo

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Pro Pilots are so classy on bracelet/leather. The cost/value is incredible 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z

Dive time


----------



## basso4735

That’s an awesome shot and watch.


----------



## trhall




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## kyledemo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CallMeJarob

gto05z said:


> Dive time
> View attachment 14213303


LOVE this combo!! Maybe I need to keep an eye out


----------



## Mr.Jones82

View attachment 14229221


----------



## JohnHartford

Nice


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Doing something I generally never do unless I'm on vacation...wearing the same watch 2 days in a row. God I love the bezel.


----------



## London006

My big crown, purchased way back in 2001 ;-)


----------



## daffie

My new Sixty-five 40mm with blue dial...


----------



## RCFX

3 weeks old, Divers sixty five, really hard to get a decent picture! Crystal is perfect, can't keep the reflections off it! Really like this watch!









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Artix complication

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

My one and only Oris. Divers sixty-five on a green canvas strap from Barton.


----------



## gto05z

View attachment 14240975


----------



## Mr.Jones82

gto05z said:


> View attachment 14240975


This is a great pic! You have a nice Oris collection!


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## gto05z

First day at work with my GBR III, had some great comments so far and its only 9.05am


----------



## moreland4




----------



## gary4421944

Here's my recent purchase...47mm of rock and roll...love it


----------



## Barge




----------



## mitchjrj

Travelling with the Artelier Worldtimer Greenwich Mean Time LE is very handy while overseas. Chose to dress it down on a very nice admiralty grey nylon strap from PhenomeNATO. Generally I wouldn't pair a more formal watch this way but it works quite well.










The ProPilot Worldtimer would have been awesome as such a great execution with this movement.


----------



## ChronoSage

Just got my Clean Ocean LE that wasn't supposed to be on my wrist until September. But I guess Christmas does come early sometimes...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay

beautiful
.
You must be delighted.


----------



## Vetinari67

Gorgeous! Congratulations and wear in good health. 

They don’t seem to have arrived in my part of the world yet, AD says maybe very end of this month. Can’t wait to try one on. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4




----------



## purplecat

New bracelet just in today from Deutschland and I'm really digging the new look:










Sent from my RNE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

Old School:


----------



## kyledemo

ChronoSage said:


> Just got my Clean Ocean LE that wasn't supposed to be on my wrist until September. But I guess Christmas does come early sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 14246471


*DROOOOOOOL*

3 weeks in on my BICO and she's getting a beautiful "found on the sea floor" look














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## twintop

Yesterdays shot of the Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## ooshaugh1

daffie said:


> My new Sixty-five 40mm with blue dial...


Def one of my favourites


----------



## daffie

ooshaugh1 said:


> Def one of my favourites


Thx...I'm loving it so far. So glad this version is now finally in 40mm.


----------



## gto05z

Raining here this morning


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## ofted42

6 months with the Clipperton and still going strong. Thing looks almost like it did coming out of the box and is my official One Watch to Rule Them All.


----------



## ryan850

Propilot blue. Someone recommend a good leather strap for this guy.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

My usual Monday watch, the Artix complication.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Outdoor lighting








Under halogen lights

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

ChronoSage said:


> View attachment 14258753
> 
> Outdoor lighting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's a beauty! My wallet hates you ... :-d


----------



## NelsonC

ChronoSage said:


> View attachment 14258753
> 
> Outdoor lighting
> 
> View attachment 14258773
> 
> Under halogen lights
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just beatiful

Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## basso4735




----------



## dmitrzak1

twintop said:


> Yesterdays shot of the Big Crown Pointer Day
> 
> View attachment 14252051


Looks so nice on that canvas strap!


----------



## Orisginal

Aquis titan today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## twintop




----------



## Mr.Jones82

I have been pondering selling my Aquis as of late for a HAQ Sinn diver, but everytime I wear my Aquis it becomes clear to me that is not happening.


----------



## basso4735

It's too good!


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## gto05z




----------



## moreland4

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## tsanga

gr8sw said:


> View attachment 14269717


This jubilee fits so well! Where's it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## PNIE

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

sorry... keeps posting my pics upside down.


----------



## GrussGott

Neognosis said:


> sorry... keeps posting my pics upside down.


great pics, where is it? Looks kinda hawaii-y ... also, who's sully and was he in the navy or something?


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## moreland4




----------



## Neognosis

GrussGott said:


> great pics, where is it? Looks kinda hawaii-y ... also, who's sully and was he in the navy or something?


Waikiki Beach. That's the iconic Diamond Head in the background. Sully is my son. He is only 10, and he has not been in the navy, at least not to my knowledge.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

New strap on my Movember edition Big Crown Pointer Date: Hodinkee Lined Color No. 8 Shell Cordovan


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## Elarock

Aquis, grey dial, ceramic green bezel on bracelet. Might be selling this lovely piece soon. Not getting a lot of wrist time lately.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42

Clipperton at dusk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## gto05z




----------



## kyledemo

Happy 4th gentlemen!!!!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott

gto05z said:


> regulateur


are you getting a ton of scratches on the titanium bracelet?


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## redrwster

Love my new Oris nato


----------



## gto05z

GrussGott said:


> are you getting a ton of scratches on the titanium bracelet?


yeah on the clasp I am, once it gets too bad I will wet sand it smooth


----------



## Pez83

Just enjoying a nice Saturday here in Sydney with my Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## antoniomvm

BC4









Enviado de meu Moto Z (2) usando o Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## rickpal14

Love it on the orange strap in the summer!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperj74




----------



## savagebrood

My only Oris at the moment. I hope to get a 39mm aquis at some point.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barge

Cheers


----------



## twintop




----------



## BFC28

Oris honey on baltic aquascaphe bracelet.


----------



## playinwittime




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## gr8sw

tsanga said:


> This jubilee fits so well! Where's it from?


Hadley-Roma Jubilee model# MB4216W, SE/CE 20


----------



## ruismesquita

That oris honey is stunning


----------



## gto05z

Picked up a Staghorn LE today


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## chrusp

BCPD









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## jmassey215

Clean Ocean!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

jmassey215 said:


> View attachment 14298207
> 
> Clean Ocean!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Make the ocean clean again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z

Cant decide


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## fenil123




----------



## fenil123




----------



## RotorBoater




----------



## Davemro




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## fenil123




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## twintop




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## moreland4




----------



## OedipusFlex

RotorBoater said:


>


Oh, I like this. I like this a lot. What's going on here (the story leading to the bezel being off?)


----------



## Kazz

Propilot Day


----------



## Nav11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## gr8sw




----------



## ParkinNJ

Oris 65 this weekend!


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris


----------



## BFC28

Oris Honey 😍


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## RotorBoater

OedipusFlex said:


> Oh, I like this. I like this a lot. What's going on here (the story leading to the bezel being off?)


Long story short, I tried something I shouldn't have hahah I do think the watch would look really solid with a fixed brushed steel bezel though after seeing it this way.

It's all in my post here: Oris Aquis 39.5mm Bezel Tension
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4980989&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Buchmann69

Today and all weekend...




































Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Nav11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## TypeSly




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Voyager57

Oris BC3 Plus


----------



## warsh

Always happy to put on my Oris pointer date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## ruismesquita

Nice blue dial


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## carlhaluss

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Thank You for that excellent photo. Matter of fact I did not like this model until I saw your pic. Now I can really appreciate the colors and subtle tones. And I think it looks brilliant.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Skellig

Now which one will I bet on? At least my Oris is a sure winner.


----------



## Buchmann69

carlhaluss said:


> Thank You for that excellent photo. Matter of fact I did not like this model until I saw your pic. Now I can really appreciate the colors and subtle tones. And I think it looks brilliant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Hey Carl,
Thanks for the kind words. I'm enjoying this new acquisition, wearing it now 5 days in a row, a record for me as of late...
It certainly wears very comfortable on the wrist and the dial is easy on the eyes....
Regards,
Rob

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Buchmann69

Switched to the bracelet today...









Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Orisginal

It's been a long 8 month wait for me, this guy finally arrived in store today. Sixty-five, Timeless LE. Love it so far, fantastic watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## Barge

Orisginal said:


> It's been a long 8 month wait for me, this guy finally arrived in store today. Sixty-five, Timeless LE. Love it so far, fantastic watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*What a little beauty, love the dial colour. Congrats!*


----------



## Barge




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Barge said:


>


I love the blue on their Pro Pilot models. It has enough sun burst to pop, but it isn't cheap and over the top. Also, the hand cranker has a nicely balanced and legible dial. Love it.


----------



## 3502dav

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 14315093


Sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Orisginal said:


> It's been a long 8 month wait for me, this guy finally arrived in store today. Sixty-five, Timeless LE. Love it so far, fantastic watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice piece!

I wanted one too but have an 65 already. Having two would be too greedy....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## gto05z




----------



## stopstandthere

65 at work everyday.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## carlhaluss

Oris has an amazing selection of amazing watches, but this particular Divers 65 is still my favourite!


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Gray_Panther

I got some new straps today. Here is one of them


----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65. This textured green dial is killer, loving this new acquisition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Orisginal said:


> Timeless 65. This textured green dial is killer, loving this new acquisition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No date 

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## moreland4




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Imbiton

Enthused to be back with the Oris Clipperton after unrelenting sellers remorse having sold one on rubber, a few months back









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## PNIE

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Just picked this up and love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

Have a bright clipper day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## savagebrood

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


This is absolutely gorgeous. I have the steel version but I love this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vetinari67

Clean Ocean finally arrived today. Come to Poppa!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

*Big blue
*


----------



## ChronoSage

Vetinari67 said:


> Clean Ocean finally arrived today. Come to Poppa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You, sir, have great taste... (we have the same Orises in CO and 65 first reissue) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Day 2!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

Here here










And yesterday....


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4




----------



## JLater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlins9703

Mr Staghorn says hi from Hilton Head


----------



## Vetinari67

ChronoSage said:


> You, sir, have great taste... (we have the same Orises in CO and 65 first reissue)


LOL, why thank you, sir. You are obviously a man of great discernment and refinement yourself. ;-)

In all seriousness however, I _should_ actually say thank you for posting pics of the CO on this forum earlier, because they cemented my decision. Cheers! :-!


----------



## underpar

GMT


----------



## Imbiton

More Aquis on Friday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyotterhound

Some Williams Carbon action today


----------



## OptiUK

Picked this up today...









Cheers

Opti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdullah8001

Nice!


----------



## abdullah8001

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful


----------



## abdullah8001

Imbiton said:


> More Aquis on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch and colour


----------



## abdullah8001

ORIS HULK?


----------



## abdullah8001

LUME SHOT!


----------



## moyski




----------



## Imbiton

Blue on blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSly

Imbiton said:


> Blue on blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Gorgeous! :-!


----------



## TypeSly

Dear Oris: why did you make the lug width a 21mm??


----------



## Thonis

My new watch. Loving it.


----------



## Vetinari67

Can't seem to get it off my wrist ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Imbiton

This one truly feels like a long term keeper









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

Pilot watch with a suit?! You betcha.

2019 Pro Pilot on a blue leather Barton strap (w/quick release spring bars!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rickpal14

Aquis Date Relief.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Rather pic heavy, but I was enjoying my Oris so much this beautiful Sunday evening!


----------



## Imbiton

The dark blue aquis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## indygreg

An oldie but goodie. My first Oris, ole blue eyes!









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hohne

indygreg said:


> An oldie but goodie. My first Oris, ole blue eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Nice to see another Sinatra - I was torn between the black dial and silver dial










Chris

for some reason my photo won't post
http://www.centralokcorvetteclub.org/hohnefiles/orissinatra2.JPG


----------



## indygreg

I have had both! Bought from "friends of Oris" when they were still around. I wonder what happened to those blokes? I also need to get a nice ostrich or stingray for the Frankie. Never liked the bracelet. 

I love art deco design and the weird cyclops was my poor man's version of a Cartier Roadster. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brendanlcm

On 6.5 wrist









Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Dropped this baby and it suffered a damaged crown stem and god knows what inside. After an insurance claim and 4 months of waiting, it finally came back with a brand new movement and running ooohhh so smoothly at +4sec/day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

Navy blue aquis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## redzebra




----------



## Thonis

*edit* cant delete mistaken reply


----------



## Thonis

@twintop Nice which year is this model from? Does the day pointer snap into place like the latest model?


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 88rj888

Here's the newest addition!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## moreland4




----------



## Davemro




----------



## craigmorin4555

TT1 Day Date









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4




----------



## Imbiton

More dark blue aquis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissgmt

Aquis Titanium date goodness!


----------



## carlhaluss

New arrival Diver 65 Timeless LE in the evening light:


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

Back to my grail , the clipperton









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Really delighted to have an Oris back in my collection again. Not much else getting wrist time since I got it.


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Imbiton said:


> Back to my grail , the clipperton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 I love that dial. Still kicking myself for not dropping the extra dough and buying it.
Anyway, beautiful day clouds again today.


----------



## Barge




----------



## Pachoe

Formal Friday; Have a great one Friends;

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Some more pics; I just enjoy this watch so much in formal occasions; Happy Friday!
ORIS Artelier Pointer Day.

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Aquis Titan today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4




----------



## antoniomvm

BC4 DER Meisterflieger with NDC Strap.









Enviado de meu Moto Z (2) usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Pachoe

Happy Saturday; still in formal mode.









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tom chutney

First time on wrist


----------



## Thonis

Oris sunny day with some James Jean reading.


----------



## lassus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

Raining cats and dogs here









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Chris Hohne said:


> Nice to see another Sinatra - I was torn between the black dial and silver dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris
> 
> for some reason my photo won't post
> http://www.centralokcorvetteclub.org/hohnefiles/orissinatra2.JPG


Both dials look great! I can see why you were torn. Luckily you can't loose with either one. Great looking watch all the way around!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

88rj888 said:


> Here's the newest addition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

I like the dark blue as much.... in fact, I had to buy it as well. Enjoy!!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ChronoSage

OptiUK said:


> Picked this up today...
> 
> View attachment 14340419
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Opti
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is this a 36mm? How big is your wrist?


----------



## GotToGetIt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Late check today; starting the week with this one again. Artelier Pointer Day; I love this crown so much.


































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Love my orange Oris!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Good afternoon friends. Back on leather for some meetings this week. ORIS Artelier Pointer day.


































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2

Love the bezel on this!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this for the past several days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Making casual a dress watch; good night.


























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## OptiUK

ChronoSage said:


> Is this a 36mm? How big is your wrist?


Yes. 36mm on 6.5 inch wrist.

Here's another.










Opti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton

The clipper









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Imbiton

gto05z said:


> View attachment 14369485


great picture down under. You need to make it to over 100 postings


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Have a good Wednesday!


----------



## Barge




----------



## jgordonfresh

Having trouble deciding which one to keep on!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Orisginal

Aquis, getting some extreme bezel use in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Finally snagged one!!!!


----------



## carlhaluss

Beautiful summer evening!


----------



## carlhaluss

jah said:


> Finally snagged one!!!!


Excellent! Put myself on a waiting list if any cancellations. That is a beauty.

Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## jah

carlhaluss said:


> Excellent! Put myself on a waiting list if any cancellations. That is a beauty.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl! It's a beautiful piece! Worth the wait!!!!


----------



## carlhaluss

jah said:


> Thanks Carl! It's a beautiful piece! Worth the wait!!!!


Did you get your's by an original order, or did you get it from the waiting list? Just curious, to know if there actually might be some hope. I love the watch, but not enough to pay an extra grand or more to one of the flippers.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## jah

carlhaluss said:


> Did you get your's by an original order, or did you get it from the waiting list? Just curious, to know if there actually might be some hope. I love the watch, but not enough to pay an extra grand or more to one of the flippers.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I actually got it from a forum member that works 10 minutes from me!


----------



## jah

carlhaluss said:


> Did you get your's by an original order, or did you get it from the waiting list? Just curious, to know if there actually might be some hope. I love the watch, but not enough to pay an extra grand or more to one of the flippers.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I actually got it from a forum member that works 10 minutes from me!


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Kivis

*ORIS GMT REGA LIMITED EDITION*


----------



## Kivis

*ORIS GMT REGA LIMITED EDITION*


----------



## slorollin




----------



## dmanosaka

2005 Miles


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Orisginal

No date 65's ftw Timeless LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## ChronoSage

on aftermarket oyster bracelet with end links for Rolex Submariner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maheshkkc

Oris william f1


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eltonj

gto05z said:


> View attachment 14375207


This thing sure is a beauty.

How has it held up in terms of scratches?

If you were to purchase an aftermarket strap that isn't custom made would that be possible (noticing lug configuration seems quite unique)?


----------



## TechGuyJ

Pro Pilot Date on an army green Barton strap ready for the weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## gto05z

eltonj said:


> This thing sure is a beauty.
> 
> How has it held up in terms of scratches?
> 
> If you were to purchase an aftermarket strap that isn't custom made would that be possible (noticing lug configuration seems quite unique)?


Its the same lug configuration as all Aquis, the clasp has loads of scratches on it after just only a few weeks, ti scratches super easy, if I were to get another strap I would buy a stainless steel bracelet for it as I am not really into leather or rubber straps


----------



## mitchjrj

Stroke of good luck that I just realized. This Chevron strap from Crown & Buckle was ordered in 22mm but strangely is closer to 21mm. And fits just right on my D65. Had basically abandoned it.

This isn't normal so don't go running out to order a 21mm Chevron or 22mm that comes in light.


----------



## Jolanta




----------



## Jolanta




----------



## eltonj

gto05z said:


> Its the same lug configuration as all Aquis, the clasp has loads of scratches on it after just only a few weeks, ti scratches super easy, if I were to get another strap I would buy a stainless steel bracelet for it as I am not really into leather or rubber straps


Got it, thanks!


----------



## mitchjrj

gto05z said:


> Its the same lug configuration as all Aquis, the clasp has loads of scratches on it after just only a few weeks, ti scratches super easy, if I were to get another strap I would buy a stainless steel bracelet for it as I am not really into leather or rubber straps


I actually dual purpose the steel-based strap from my Aquis Date to the Aquis Titan Titanium Chrono for this reason. The Titan strap lies in the box with protective film still in place should I sell.


----------



## Thonis

The best part 

(why was my image rotated?)


----------



## Orisginal

65 again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

The beloved clipperton









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Moody Aquis.


----------



## ChronoSage

Back on the original textile strap. Wanna try the Colareb Spoleto Swamp next...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

Pachoe said:


> Late check today; starting the week with this one again. Artelier Pointer Day; I love this crown so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


This one is gorgeous. Haven't seen that one before. What's the case size?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Thonis said:


> View attachment 14378497
> 
> The best part
> 
> (why was my image rotated?)


Unfortunately it happens a lot. And on other forums as well. I don't actually know the reason but for me, I figured out pics that I post always have the correct orientation if I use TapaTalk, which I otherwise don't care for. So now none of my pics are rotated sideways but they are all grainy and very mediocre bc Tapatalk compresses the file size. Slightly less frustrating I guess.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/image-rotation-4281098.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/pro...ed-90-degrees-uploading-videos-4681427-2.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/flipping-photos-correct-aspect-4203266.html

Pointer Date looks good tho! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Imbiton

More clipper









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobFrost

Double-tap...apologies


----------



## RobFrost

LOVE my Aquis!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Rotaz

Here's mine love the lume on this.


----------



## rushman

Just got it yesterday...love it









Sent from my SM-G977N using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Imbiton said:


> More clipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Beautiful!


----------



## jgmvm2087

The GBR3 LE Aquis! Love it... but I want a Source of Life LE too!


----------



## jah

This will be on my wrist for a loooong time!


----------



## Geology Rocks

OrisPark by HpiRally, on Flickr

Took my daughter to the park for some mid day swing set and slide action.


----------



## Orisginal

Artix complication

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

oris lume dial...


----------



## A4VC




----------



## asingh313




----------



## asingh313

Please forgive the double post. New to me Oris and I'm excited to share!


----------



## Username_13




----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65 again, love the seaweed green dial, esp in the sun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Great photos by Ryan850 I mean. ( I will eventually get the hang of this lol )


----------



## Skellig

Stevaroni said:


> oris lume dial...


Super cool. Love it


----------



## Skellig

Stevaroni said:


> oris lume dial...


Super cool. Love it


----------



## indygreg

Orisginal said:


> Artix complication
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like this one

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Neognosis

While on vacation last week:


----------



## jah

LOVING THIS


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## gto05z




----------



## stanslavov

gto05z said:


> View attachment 14395913


It is stunning! Do you really have Source of Life AND GBR III? Can you post a few pictures of them side by side? I'm trying to make my choice between the two, but I can't see them in person as no AD has any of them where I live. Which one do you like more?


----------



## gto05z

stanslavov said:


> It is stunning! Do you really have Source of Life AND GBR III? Can you post a few pictures of them side by side? I'm trying to make my choice between the two, but I can't see them in person as no AD has any of them where I live. Which one do you like more?


I like the SOL more, the grey tungsten bezel really goes great with the dial colour, the SOL changes colour so much depending on the light


----------



## mitc5502

Wore the BCPP WorldTimer to work today. Running +3.1spd after a magnetization scare (+30spd) a couple months ago.


----------



## yankeexpress

Tungsten bezel


----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Diver 65 Timeless LE - A good Saturday in the garden!


----------



## Barge

*Pro pilot 10 days*


----------



## yankeexpress

Barge said:


> *Pro pilot 10 days*


Which one?


----------



## Imbiton

Gradient dark blue aquis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC

Photo not from today but it's what's on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65 again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

Pro Pilot Date on a blue leather Barton strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy0103

Artix Gt Day Date back from service with a new bezel. On a zuludiver nato


----------



## Orisginal

Artix complication, my usual Monday watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z

GBR III today


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## platinumEX

Actually from Friday.


----------



## JonS1967

Diver 65 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanslavov

This one is actually not mine - took it from a friend for a few days to see if I would like wearing it. Just after two days I was so in love with it that I ordered a Great Barrier Reef III, can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## optoroboto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eltonj

BrentYYC said:


> Re-post of my Prodiver Kittiwake LE on a beach in Jamaica a couple of weeks ago (to replace the 'lost' attachment). This week it will be on a beach in Barbados.
> 
> View attachment 1031286


Great pic!


----------



## Imbiton

Love the aquis tapering bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z

Todays choice


----------



## Mr.Jones82

gto05z said:


> stanslavov said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is stunning! Do you really have Source of Life AND GBR III? Can you post a few pictures of them side by side? I'm trying to make my choice between the two, but I can't see them in person as no AD has any of them where I live. Which one do you like more?
> 
> 
> 
> I like the SOL more, the grey tungsten bezel really goes great with the dial colour, the SOL changes colour so much depending on the light
> View attachment 14396047
Click to expand...

Great pics as always and damn, you have an enviable Oris collection!


----------



## poptop

Oris 65 Rake/ Revolution Honey









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

Beloved oris clipper









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

This beauty has hardly left my wrist in weeks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picnic

First real watch purchase. Picked it up at duty free on Monday. Saw it and bought on a whim (relatively speaking, still deliberated for 20 minutes) after years of struggling to pull the trigger on any watch.









Sent from my SM-G935K using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

Forgot to put it here last Wednesday










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

My favorite wTch









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302

Just got this beautiful bronze on my wrist today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

jamese302 said:


> Just got this beautiful bronze on my wrist today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great man! This might actually be my favorite Oris.


----------



## JonS1967

PNIE said:


> Forgot to put it here last Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


This is such a cool model! Very cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

jamese302 said:


> Just got this beautiful bronze on my wrist today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302

yinzburgher said:


> Looks great man! This might actually be my favorite Oris.


It's amazing! I think it has taken top spot in my collection, going to be hard to rotate the others now lol! Thanks for the compliment, I definitely think it's the best looking bronze watch out there. Very satisfied with my first Oris.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## jamese302

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

jamese302 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot! Love a good action pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC

It was a dark and stormy day......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picnic

A couple more since I don't expect a backdrop like this again any time soon.


----------



## gto05z




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## EightEyes

Weekend away in San Diego. Enjoying a little hammock time yesterday with the Deauville '65.


----------



## Trexweightlifting

Most recent aquis-ition


----------



## A4VC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302

Feeling blue today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z

GBR III today


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## SCRAPPYDO

my aquis relief.


----------



## SCRAPPYDO

I love this model. May need to sell the red relief to get one!


----------



## basso4735




----------



## Barge

Cal.111


----------



## VCHUB




----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly

New shoes!


----------



## gto05z

SOL on a rainy day


----------



## Earl Grey

gto05z said:


> SOL on a rainy day
> View attachment 14434307


Wow. Just wow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302

Awesome photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

gto05z said:


> SOL on a rainy day
> View attachment 14434307


What a shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Happy Father's Day from down under

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JLater

Tonight's little lume shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanslavov




----------



## craigmorin4555

Great Barrier Reef II









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

JLater said:


> Tonight's little lume shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snap!

Clean Ocean in the dark ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ER05

Back from servicing.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer

Aquis depth gauge.


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Orisginal

Artix complication

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC

September 2nd and it's still a zillion degrees outside.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## psweeting

Bronze delight today.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## Imbiton

Clipperton









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## phi435

Pro pilot date with rubber strap from diver 65


----------



## Mr.Jones82

At work, suffering through a series of meetings








After work...


----------



## twintop

Orgs Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## carlhaluss

I was very fortunate to get the first ProPilot X Calibre 115 that my AD received. I really don't believe the honeymoon will ever be over with this watch!

























Cheers,
Carl


----------



## TechGuyJ

carlhaluss said:


> I was very fortunate to get the first ProPilot X Calibre 115 that my AD received. I really don't believe the honeymoon will ever be over with this watch!
> 
> View attachment 14452033
> 
> 
> View attachment 14452035
> 
> 
> View attachment 14452037
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Wow, congrats on the new piece! It's definitely unique and well executed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

carlhaluss said:


> I was very fortunate to get the first ProPilot X Calibre 115 that my AD received. I really don't believe the honeymoon will ever be over with this watch!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


The first skeletonized watch that I've ever felt an urge to buy .. thankfully for my watch budget, it's way too big for me.

Congratulations and wear in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Clean Ocean and Cappuccino ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

Added my fourth Oris today. I always wanted a small second/pointer date and found the right deal. Love the design and quality of this brand!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Mr.Jones82

carlhaluss said:


>


Nice. Looks great in the metal on your wrist...now give us the review. You are killing me Haha


----------



## Trinidad

Picnic said:


> First real watch purchase. Picked it up at duty free on Monday. Saw it and bought on a whim (relatively speaking, still deliberated for 20 minutes) after years of struggling to pull the trigger on any watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935K using Tapatalk


Hopefully I can put some of those "fears" to rest. That looks fantastic!! I think it might be my next purchase


----------



## Jolanta




----------



## Jolanta




----------



## Jolanta




----------



## Jolanta




----------



## Jolanta




----------



## Trinidad

Recently just picked this up. With every new watch purchase I seem to be going further down the rabbit hole :/ 




Love the understated details for this chronograph. It's not for everyone, and I can appreciate that, but for me it has the Marie Kondo factor, "It does spark Joy!"


----------



## TechGuyJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

Ciipper Sunday afternoon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolanta




----------



## Vetinari67

Nine thirty ... time for ice-cream!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909




----------



## carlhaluss

Trinidad said:


> Recently just picked this up. With every new watch purchase I seem to be going further down the rabbit hole :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the understated details for this chronograph. It's not for everyone, and I can appreciate that, but for me it has the Marie Kondo factor, "It does spark Joy!"


Very cool looking watch. Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## gto05z




----------



## carlhaluss

gto05z said:


> View attachment 14459545


Great photo! Gorgeous watch. This might just be my favorite Aquis. Congratulations!


----------



## Trinidad

carlhaluss said:


>


Oh my goodness that's a sweet looking Oris! I just read your mini review on it, thanks for sharing. That movement on the back alone make the price of admission worth it. Looks like you will enjoy wearing this piece for a long time


----------



## Trinidad

carlhaluss said:


> Very cool looking watch. Congratulations!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks, for me it was one of those watches that when you see it in person it's even better than in pictures. I have a slim wrist so it was a bit of a risk to wear as well, it but I think I just about make it work.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ChronoSage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## carlhaluss

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Great look on that NATO!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Barge




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

View attachment LPFX3950.jpg
View attachment LPFX3950.jpg


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaetano.ricci

my preferred Oris...









Inviato dal mio BLA-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## blood00286

The big crown timer.


----------



## kdviner70

Diver 65 36mm.


----------



## dt75

blood00286 said:


> The big crown timer.


In my opinion, the best looking flight watch. Very very underrated.


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## Buchmann69

carlhaluss said:


> Great look on that NATO!


Thank you Carl!

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## lassus

dt75 said:


> In my opinion, the best looking flight watch. Very very underrated.


Beautiful. What model? Recent?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Oris Big Crown Timer. There's a couple versions. I had a gunmetal looking case version with black dial and cream bezel. Didn't get much wear time but it was a looker.

https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-big-crown-timer/01-735-7660-4264-07-5-22-75


----------



## gto05z

Too lazy to set the date


----------



## bhudrei

Mine is the older version of the Aquis regulateur.


----------



## philskywalker

Love this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

gto05z said:


> Too lazy to set the date
> View attachment 14472965


Gorgeous watch and photo! :-!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

ProPilot X Past, Present & Future


----------



## Mr.Jones82

carlhaluss said:


> ProPilot X Past, Present & Future
> 
> View attachment 14474685
> 
> View attachment 14474691


Cool pic!

Mine today


----------



## carlhaluss

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Cool pic!
> 
> Mine today
> View attachment 14476005


Love that blue dial. While I like the sunburst and gradient type dials, I often think if I got a blue dial watch it would be this type. I am really liking all the Big Crown Pilots now, not just the ones with in house movements either. I saw a similar - date only - IWC yesterday in the Boutique window display, but I have to say there is something about this Oris that grabs me more.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Barge

Zurich boutique


----------



## ryan850

BCPP on meraud tropic that just came in the mail today.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## A4VC




----------



## asingh313

Experiment with iPhone photography.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## evgentz

I don’t care about Formula 1 but...


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## twintop




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Kumabear

Removed, double post


----------



## Kumabear

My new Friend Aquis Source Of Life #293

It is interesting that my camera can not capture the teal green tones of the dial color.

Dial color in general is spectacular, seems a different color every time I look at it depending on the light from blue greys to a deep teal green.


----------



## carlhaluss

Kumabear said:


> View attachment 14484229
> 
> 
> My new Friend Aquis Source Of Life #293
> 
> It is interesting that my camera can not capture the teal green tones of the dial color.
> 
> Dial color in general is spectacular, seems a different color every time I look at it depending on the light from blue greys to a deep teal green.


Love the dial on that one! So symmetrical, yet there is a date function, which doesn't intrude on any other dial element. This is pure genius IMO, and a design which I wish some other brands would adopt!

Is that a solid case back? If so, would love to see it as well.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Kumabear

Hey,

yeah I really love the date wheel tho I could see someone who had less than stellar eyes struggling with it, lucky enough I have great vision for now anyway haha.

It does indeed have a solid stainless case-back, it depicts the path of the River Rhine from its source at Lai Da Tuma (Swiss alps) to its end at the North Sea

It is also individually numbered for each watch showing which of the 2343 (height of Lai Da Tuma) pieces made belongs to you, I love it lots


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## sticky

No one could ever call the DG a lightweight.


----------



## alex93se




----------



## carlhaluss

alex93se said:


> View attachment 14486079


Great first post and photo! Welcome to the Forums!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## alex93se

carlhaluss said:


> Great first post and photo! Welcome to the Forums!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl, Happy to be here.


----------



## iBlake

Holy.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Thunder1

All day today..


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TechGuyJ

Put the Pilot on a NATO today. Kinda like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## carlhaluss

Oris ProPilotX - nice bit of lume. While the markers are small, everything glows literally all night, without holding the watch up to another light source:



Unwound mainspring after 10 days:



Enjoy your Sunday everyone!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Barge

carlhaluss said:


> Unwound mainspring after 10 days:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


That's a wicked mainspring shot.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Lovely day


----------



## Barge




----------



## ryan850

yankeexpress said:


>


Do you prefer one over the other? What do you like about each one?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

I went to try out a 39,5mm Aquis today. I am considering replacing my 43mm one with it. After buying my DJ 36mm I have really started to love smaller watches. What do you think? Below you can find also a photo of my current 43mm Aquis with my DJ. :think:


----------



## carlhaluss

Sassi said:


> I went to try out a 39,5mm Aquis today. I am considering replacing my 43mm one with it. After buying my DJ 36mm I have really started to love smaller watches. What do you think? Below you can find also a photo of my current 43mm Aquis with my DJ. :think:
> 
> View attachment 14496103
> 
> 
> View attachment 14496105
> 
> 
> View attachment 14496109
> 
> 
> View attachment 14496113


Both look great. Looks like your wrist size can pull off just about any size, large or small. But I tend to love smaller watches myself, and tried on a 39.5mm Aquis the other day. I am also thinking about getting another Rolex in the future, and my favorite right now is the new 36mm Datejust. I have also had 3 different OP34 models at various times, and love the look and feel. You might also consider the Aquis Clean Ocean Limited Edition, although it is blue dial and bezel. But a stunning model, and also a great case back of recycled plastic! If I could afford one right now, it would be the next diver on my list. Anyway, you can't go wrong by going smaller!

Cheers,
Carl

edit: Sorry I didn't pay more attention to your pics. I see the first pic is indeed the Clean Ocean LE? And the lower pic is the larger. They both look good on your wrist.


----------



## ChronoSage

Sassi said:


> I went to try out a 39,5mm Aquis today. I am considering replacing my 43mm one with it. After buying my DJ 36mm I have really started to love smaller watches. What do you think? Below you can find also a photo of my current 43mm Aquis with my DJ. :think:
> 
> View attachment 14496103
> 
> 
> View attachment 14496105
> 
> 
> View attachment 14496109
> 
> 
> View attachment 14496113










Do it and join the club! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kumabear

Lume shot of my Source Of Life, this is not a long exposure and just walked into a dark room after driving home from work.

The lume is fantastic


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Level.5x

Oris 65 on Catalyst Leatherworks strap!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

An Oris Divers 65 BB _Honey_..


----------



## Bart S




----------



## Thunder1

An Oris Divers 65 Bronze Bezel 'Honey'..


----------



## Opensider




----------



## Thunder1

Spending the day w/ my 'Honey'..


----------



## Bart S

Difficult choice. Given the weather, one of the divers today???


----------



## ChronoSage

Weekend golfing with the 65. Only wish that's my score...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgmvm2087

Clipperton! And yes I know the date is wrong. I’m not super diligent about setting them.... but I know I should!


----------



## jgmvm2087

carlhaluss said:


> Oris ProPilotX - nice bit of lume. While the markers are small, everything glows literally all night, without holding the watch up to another light source:
> 
> 
> 
> Unwound mainspring after 10 days:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Wow! Love it! Nice mainspring shot too!


----------



## jgmvm2087

Clipperton! Fixed the date! But the bezel is one click off! But have you ever seen a blue like that!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Aquis chrono today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Sebast975

Bico.


----------



## Kattywampus




----------



## Barge

*Cal. 111*


----------



## carlhaluss

ProPilot X mainspring fully wound for another 10 days. Last time average -1.5sec/day. -1.5 secs over 24hrs is darn good for any movement, so I am very pleased!


----------



## [email protected]

Oris big crown moonphase










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

Frank









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Famousname

Not today, but three days ago. 44mm XXL Chrono on NATO strap.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Just bought this today!


----------



## Vetinari67

Saturday brunch with the Clean Ocean ..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evgentz




----------



## JonS1967

Haven't worn this in a while. Glad to have it back on my wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Picnic

Oris Aquis Source of Life. At home and around the neighborhood.









Sent from my SM-G973N using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiffy

Big Crown ProPilot Big Day Date- Simplistic beauty


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## PNIE

Movember


----------



## [email protected]

Oris bc complication










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Level.5x

Kayaking ith Oris









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

Vetinari67 said:


> Saturday brunch with the Clean Ocean ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should have waited for another 15 seconds.


----------



## Vetinari67

Teppka said:


> You should have waited for another 15 seconds.


IKR?? 

Kicking myself ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

1149/2000


----------



## basso4735

Teppka said:


> 1149/2000


That's hot. My Aquis has been at the service center for the past few weeks. Can't wait for its return!


----------



## Teppka

basso4735 said:


> That's hot. My Aquis has been at the service center for the past few weeks. Can't wait for its return!


Yeah, really enjoying it. Landed today.


----------



## NTJW

Bronze oris









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Picnic

NTJW said:


> Bronze oris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


That's just a cool watch. Nice one.

Sent from my SM-G973N using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

gto05z said:


> View attachment 14531089


Cool photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bodymassage

Oris GBR LE 2


----------



## NTJW

Good morning!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## antoniomvm

My BC4......









Enviado de meu Moto Z (2) usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer

Depth guage


----------



## 1st timer




----------



## gto05z

Coffee with GBRIII


----------



## [email protected]

basso4735 said:


> That's hot. My Aquis has been at the service center for the past few weeks. Can't wait for its return!


beautiful dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

The Classic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## NTJW

Bronze pointer date 80th anniversary









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## 1st timer

Depth gauge with yellow strap


----------



## NTJW

With green croco strap









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Forgot I have this strap in my work bag, instant change from croco to distressed leather









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidham

New Clipperton. Fresh out the box!


----------



## jhwarthog

Diver 65 FTW!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## evgentz

View attachment 14543009


----------



## Mr.Jones82

davidham said:


> New Clipperton. Fresh out the box!


The Clipperton never fails to wow me. Congrats!

Wearing this guy right now


----------



## carlhaluss

NTJW said:


> With green croco strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Wow! That is really beautiful. All the greens look so well with the bronze. Well done!


----------



## carlhaluss

ORIS Diver 65 on this rainy Saturday. Always a favorite of mine!









Wishing you all a great weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## RussMurray

Yep, the 65 has definitely turned into a wrist-hog for me as well


----------



## Imbiton

Dark Blue aquis









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhwarthog

Although no longer in my collection, here's a pic of my Divers 65 I took in Mexico earlier this year.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman

Clean Ocean









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Artix complication today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Oris big crown complication










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Patina starting to build up









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141

Wound for the day


----------



## Picnic

Oris Aquis Source of Life on the wrist with a beer.


----------



## sticky

Gen 1 BC3


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Barge




----------



## carlhaluss

ORIS ProPilot X. Wound from full stop to fully wound today. Sorry for pic heavy post, just wanted to show the single barrel in stages from unwound to full wind, where it looks like a solid piece in my pic:


----------



## catanha

Such a comfortable everyday watch


----------



## GoBuffs11

carlhaluss said:


> ORIS ProPilot X. Wound from full stop to fully wound today. Sorry for pic heavy post, just wanted to show the single barrel in stages from unwound to full wind, where it looks like a solid piece in my pic:


Awesome watch!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

65


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh

Lunch with my Oris Clipperton!!!


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## sickondivers

#Williams


----------



## quigonjim

My brand new Sixty Five on a Haveston A1


----------



## evancamp13

New to the Oris club, got this in the mail yesterday from a trade. Been hunting one down for a while, so excited to finally have one!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Clean Ocean and coffee bean roaster .. having coffee with my family at the neighborhood coffee joint, with Matthew Wilder's "Break My Stride" playing in the background. I am content.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Beautiful day! I hope everyone is having a good one


----------



## wstan1474

Wearing my 'field' watch today, the 65 Bico









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picnic

Enjoying a couple beers with a great watch on the wrist to watch the time pass by. Oris Aquis Source of Life.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Imbiton

My favorite









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## Gray_Panther

Not sure why my phone background got uploaded in the post above.


----------



## JonS1967

catanha said:


> Such a comfortable everyday watch


Agree 100%!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Split-2nd said:


> View attachment 14557423


Awesome and rarely seen model. I have the regulator version. It's such a cool watch but the screw down crown is broken  I need to get around to fixing it soon. Here's a picture of mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

evancamp13 said:


> New to the Oris club, got this in the mail yesterday from a trade. Been hunting one down for a while, so excited to finally have one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Congrats! It's a lovely watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome and rarely seen model. I have the regulator version. It's such a cool watch but the screw down crown is broken  I need to get around to fixing it soon. Here's a picture of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch,

I wonder if there are other watches with the same dial layout?


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Getting used to my Artelier Calibre 111. I constantly check the time ,-)


----------



## JonS1967

lvt said:


> Nice watch,
> 
> I wonder if there are other watches with the same dial layout?


Oris made several different regulators.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## A4VC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## [email protected]

Oris bc complication



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

tibertov said:


>


Beautiful helmet case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wstan1474

Still rocking my 65 Bico 









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Artie Lange




----------



## Orisginal

Divers 65, Timeless LE.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## wstan1474

Outfit of the day









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## copemanphoto

Split-2nd said:


> View attachment 14557423


Which Oris model is that and how old is it. I love the look and I would love to find one.


----------



## Chris Hohne

copemanphoto said:


> Which Oris model is that and how old is it. I love the look and I would love to find one.


I believe it is the Big Crown Diver from the late 1990's early 2000's I have the same watch on a leather strap
http://www.centralokcorvetteclub.org/hohnefiles/orisbigcrowndiver1.JPG

Chris


----------



## copemanphoto

Thanks Chris.


Chris Hohne said:


> I believe it is the Big Crown Diver from the late 1990's early 2000's I have the same watch on a leather strap
> http://www.centralokcorvetteclub.org/hohnefiles/orisbigcrowndiver1.JPG
> 
> Chris


----------



## warsh

This one is new to me. Loving it!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

Again.


----------



## CLMacPherson




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## philskywalker

The Beast


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Artblue2004

My very first auto, purchased back in 2007. Has spent the last couple of years in the watchbox, but still love that dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Chris Hohne said:


> I believe it is the Big Crown Diver from the late 1990's early 2000's I have the same watch on a leather strap
> http://www.centralokcorvetteclub.org/hohnefiles/orisbigcrowndiver1.JPG
> 
> Chris


Do u know the msrp price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hohne

[email protected] said:


> Do u know the msrp price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't remember what the MSRP, I bought mine about 20 years ago.

Chris


----------



## JonS1967

[email protected] said:


> Do u know the msrp price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't remember the msrp either. I found this catalog from 2000 . They had several 3 hand variants and the regulator that I have. Mine still needs a new crown tube. Despite being careful, this is my second failed crown tube; a known issue with this model. Does anyone know of an improved replacement? 

















And another shot of mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## mooonman321

My new AQUIS Source of Life:


----------



## Split-2nd

A little older............but still awesome! Just a cool and unique little watch!


----------



## nicholascanada

DLau said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I just received my Oris Big Crown Propilot Day Date yesterday and it exceeded my expectations!!
> Thank you all for your reviews/tips and Thank you Rob Caplan -Toppler Jewelers!!!
> Glad to be a member of the Oris Community now!!
> 
> View attachment 11562842
> View attachment 11562962
> View attachment 11562970
> View attachment 11563010
> View attachment 11563026


Really like the look of this..simple.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## mondi1911

The 60 years of peace since ww2 limited edition of 1945 pieces, flight timer sincer 2004.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Love my Aquis green. It completely squashed my desire for a Rolex Hulk.









Doc Savage


----------



## Grimlock_1

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Love my Aquis green. It completely squashed my desire for a Rolex Hulk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc Savage


I have to admit, they chose the perfect green for this watch.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

JonS1967 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do u know the msrp price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the msrp either. I found this catalog from 2000 . They had several 3 hand variants and the regulator that I have. Mine still needs a new crown tube. Despite being careful, this is my second failed crown tube; a known issue with this model. Does anyone know of an improved replacement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another shot of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




mondi1911 said:


> The 60 years of peace since ww2 limited edition of 1945 pieces, flight timer sincer 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Wow, some very interesting pieces popping up in the thread. Nice gents!


----------



## philskywalker

Depth Gauge today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Full wind. Ready to go for another 10 days:


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## [email protected]

mondi1911 said:


> The 60 years of peace since ww2 limited edition of 1945 pieces, flight timer sincer 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Can u post the back case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Don't mind the date, pic taken yesterday. Artix Complication.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## carlhaluss

I'm a very lucky guy to own three Oris models. This one is still my favourite!


----------



## wstan1474

Wearing my long time favorite on Oris strap









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Oh mon gars

My first Oris


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## [email protected]

Oh mon gars said:


> My first Oris


Whats the case diameter?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh mon gars

[email protected] said:


> Whats the case diameter?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


40mm but in this photo, it appears bigger than it actually is.


----------



## Oh mon gars

[email protected] said:


> Whats the case diameter?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


40mm but in this photo, it appears bigger than it actually is.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Quantumleap

I love this one:


----------



## SequoiaMan

I'm in love.



carlhaluss said:


> ORIS ProPilot X. Wound from full stop to fully wound today. Sorry for pic heavy post, just wanted to show the single barrel in stages from unwound to full wind, where it looks like a solid piece in my pic:


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## sticky

Started in a fairly light manner with this beauty but in no time at all I was on the hard stuff such as the ProDiver.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## Bonzodog

Last one of my Oris collection today.


----------



## dkmbismarck

Hi! My Oris Aquis TSF Limited Edition









SM-G950F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## basso4735

My Aquis is finally on its way back to me from the service center! Can't wait to be reunited.


----------



## EightEyes

Divers 65 after dark!


----------



## A4VC

Taking it easy on a lazy Saturday afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## basso4735

Reunited! Bezel assembly replaced.


----------



## ryan850

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


36mm version?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

65er









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

ryan850 said:


> 36mm version?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


40mm -> Hodinkee LE

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Barge




----------



## Sugman

Just got it, today. My wife is going to be so surprised...


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## JonS1967

Barge said:


>


Great photo! Beautiful watch too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735




----------



## sickondivers

65


----------



## sticky

Bit on the big side but who cares?


----------



## projekt-h

Just came in the mail today. First Oris.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## sickondivers

#Oris Sixty-Five


----------



## Pez83

Wearing my big crown centenary gold edition today on this sunny Saturday in Sydney.


----------



## Nav11

Coffee and grad school work with my HODINKEE 65 LE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picnic

Took the picture yesterday but I liked how it turned out. Aquis Source of Life.


----------



## basso4735

Succumbed to the cost of the Oris rubber and just put it on. The "spring bars" are great, super easy to remove and install, the the cost of the tool is too high. I feel like Oris should include one with the watch.

The rubber is great, a bit on the long side but I'm hesitant to cut it down. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Sugman

sickondivers said:


> #Oris Sixty-Five


Back at ya'...ride safe!


----------



## Barge

Boom!


----------



## philskywalker

#TitanTuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## stopstandthere

In the midst of chaotic situation Hong Kong, have a cup of coffee with Oris Diver 65.


----------



## islander009

My GMT would rather be traveling the world but I make sure to enjoy it every day I can.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## projekt-h

I think today makes about a week with the ChronOris.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## kdtri1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

Sixty-Five


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Sotelodon

Anybody in the thread saw an Oris Aquis with etachoc?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Bronze BCPD on a Sunday ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak

An oldie, but a goodie


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Thunder1

And a Divers 65 BB for later this afternoon..


----------



## ryan850

Thunder1 said:


> And a Divers 65 BB for later this afternoon..
> View attachment 14652235


Packers fan?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

New Barton rubber strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

This was Saturday's watch actually but I forgot to post it here. My only Oris, but not for long.....


----------



## philskywalker

Depth gauge today


----------



## auntiegene

While we're here and everything....








Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## franco60

Oris Aquis blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## GraniteFraggle

My Hammerhead which was the one that started this whole love affair with Oris.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## wfohog




----------



## evancamp13

Thought it looked pretty good on the light tan NATO from meraud.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

G/day all! Today I'm wearing my Oris Paradropper watch! Only just got it and I'm very impressed with it.

Cheers....









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## mooonman321

First pic from the morning trying to choose... Second pic showing the eventual winner.


----------



## yellowbear

Python skin!


----------



## yellowbear

double post


----------



## lassus

Artix Complication









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Haven't worn this beauty in a while. Had been considering selling it, but was quickly dissuaded from that idea once I put it on this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear

On a Moose Strap nato, gifted by fellow member Vlance!


----------



## TechGuyJ

yellowbear said:


> On a Moose Strap nato, gifted by fellow member Vlance!
> 
> View attachment 14678211


Man, that 65 really does look awesome on any strap. I need another diver like I need a hole in my head... but I'm starting to think I need another hole... I mean diver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

yellowbear said:


> On a Moose Strap nato, gifted by fellow member Vlance!
> 
> View attachment 14678211


That does look hot'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Barge




----------



## cricketdave




----------



## cricketdave




----------



## BDIC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cricketdave




----------



## Henrik A

Pointerdate red dail today










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfy1909

Oris Aquis Chrono - fantastic watch!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## johnxkrn

Long time no see


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Henrik A

This One

Love that red colour










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## johnxkrn

Blue day


----------



## Henrik A

This one today










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## sickondivers

Sixty-Five


----------



## projekt-h

"Downgraded" new strap today, I far prefer rubber/silicone to leather... not sure on the color. Might be a bit much grey.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate

Today:


----------



## mplsabdullah

From yesterday


----------



## dawalsh13

Have not put it on for awhile. Original strap somehow got ruined really quick. Put this on and love it again. Thinking about selling it though I lost so much weight to the point that it looks kind of too big.


----------



## dawalsh13

.


----------



## dawalsh13

.


----------



## BigEmpty

wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 14689929


love the shot and the watch. I envy you : )


----------



## projekt-h

Apparently at some point in the last couple days I managed to land my first noticeable scratch on it. I suppose that officially makes it "mine" now, right?


----------



## wheelbuilder

BigEmpty said:


> love the shot and the watch. I envy you : )


Thanks! ............not about the envy part.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Techme

Fresh out of the box.


----------



## Yukoner1

My fourth day owning it. I'm in love :-!


----------



## evlkoala

Yukoner1 said:


> My fourth day owning it. I'm in love :-!


Love it!!


----------



## TechGuyJ

You guys with these 65s are killing me. I JUST got my new Pro Pilot Date and I’m already lusting after a 65 and trying to figure out how I can justify it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme




----------



## TechGuyJ

The new (to me) Pro Pilot Date on a blue Barton strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1

TechGuyJ said:


> You guys with these 65s are killing me. I JUST got my new Pro Pilot Date and I'm already lusting after a 65 and trying to figure out how I can justify it lol


Doooooooooooooo ittttttttttttttttttttttttt. I love mine. Seriously, love it.


----------



## philskywalker

Titan Today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Rolled out the big guns.


----------



## indygreg

Bad boy glows in the sun! Still love this one every time I break it out.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

Yukoner1 said:


> Doooooooooooooo ittttttttttttttttttttttttt. I love mine. Seriously, love it.


Oh, don't misunderstand, it is NOT from a lack of wanting it! It's merely how i can justify it right now lol. I'm seriously impressed with this Pilot (my first up close experience with the brand). I've always loved their designs and company history. My Oris Pilot sits just fine in my watch box next to my SMPc and my '68 Speedy. And gets plenty of wrist time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1

TechGuyJ said:


> Oh, don't misunderstand, it is NOT from a lack of wanting it! It's merely how i can justify it right now lol. I'm seriously impressed with this Pilot (my first up close experience with the brand). I've always loved their designs and company history. My Oris Pilot sits just fine in my watch box next to my SMPc and my '68 Speedy. And gets plenty of wrist time!


Justification = it's totally awesome

You're welcome :-d


----------



## ryan850

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 14706359
> 
> 
> Have not put it on for awhile. Original strap somehow got ruined really quick. Put this on and love it again. Thinking about selling it though I lost so much weight to the point that it looks kind of too big.


Looks good on that leather strap . Is that the 40 or 42?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

TechGuyJ said:


> You guys with these 65s are killing me. I JUST got my new Pro Pilot Date and I'm already lusting after a 65 and trying to figure out how I can justify it lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it! I have both and love both of them.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## TechGuyJ

ryan850 said:


> Looks good on that leather strap . Is that the 40 or 42?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It's the 42. There is an easy way to tell:

Date at 3 = 42mm version
Date at 6 = 40mm version

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike




----------



## pj1369

My Carl B Chrono in bronze! Love it!


----------



## Barge




----------



## PNIE




----------



## alutz

Diver 65 Timeless LE









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## OkiFrog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A

Merry Chritmas, today this pointerdate from Oris with the beautiful red dail.










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

My first Oris!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## cricketdave

on a no name rubber strap


----------



## PNIE

ThaWatcher said:


> My first Oris!
> View attachment 14726307


Congratulations!










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## valuewatchguy

Excited to be back on the Oris family


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## NTJW

This dial just never stop mesmerizing me...










Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A

This bad guy today 










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## catlike




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## catlike

Still trying different straps on my Pointer Date:


----------



## Henrik A

Today pointerdate










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Marketed as 250g of pure Oris - The Diver Small Seconds.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Once again the pro pilot!


----------



## philskywalker

ProDiver for NYE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

View attachment IMG_0034.jpg


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## PNIE

All the Best in 2020!










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

philskywalker said:


> ProDiver for NYE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is cool. Don't think I've seen it before.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

PNIE said:


> All the Best in 2020!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Love this model. Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## philskywalker

Depth Gauge today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

IMG_6920 by jppellet, on Flickr
Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## wheelbuilder

View attachment IMG_0043.jpg


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## rickt1152

My BC Pro Pilot Chrono on a leather strap.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme

This is a great watch.









Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## lassus

Artix Complication. Keeping time very nicely, too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Divers 65 today. Correct watch, wrong date!


----------



## CMY21




----------



## Orisginal

Divers 65 Timeless LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

You guys have some beautiful pieces 
Mr new guy here, tt1 which is my 1st Oris and 1st titanium watch.


----------



## philskywalker

my aviator today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Techme




----------



## yankeexpress

Skipper had a good day, time to snooze


----------



## Skellig

Aquis day.


----------



## antoniomvm

philskywalker said:


> my aviator today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this. I have one with leather strap.

Enviado de meu Moto Z (2) usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Abybee5892

Finally pulled the trigger on a Diver 65, and am feeling no regrets! I really liked the models without the bronze bezel, but with the exception of the Movember Edition (which I couldn't find reasonably priced anywhere), they only offered it in 42mm, while 40mm is usually my sweet spot. After a little blind faith, I put it on the wrist and have really thought it wears well, even with my small/medium sized wrists. Very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## sickondivers

ORIS 65


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ven

New link added, came today in the mail, next day guaranteed all in(with link) £53 which is not impressive. Either way fitted, then as i needed to reduce on the micro adj, made it look off centre. Back off the link came, swapped to other side on bracelet. Now with adj, looks much better and my slight OCD will cope!


----------



## sticky

You can't beat a nice Aquis.


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## valuewatchguy

Sorry the lighting is bad


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## c.hanninen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

Oris 65 Deauville blue, paired with an Erika's Originals MN strap - honestly the pinnacle of NATO/nylon accessories. The unique blue of the dial, curved down towards its edge, coupled with the vintage domed crystal, really gives the impression of the sea at any time of day.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

1990s Oris Big Crown Pointer Date, on a fresh strap to stand in for the aged beads-of-rice bracelet. Still keeping excellent time!


----------



## carlhaluss

Divers 65


----------



## valuewatchguy

Time to see if the GBR III measures up!


----------



## ven




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slipangle

MysteryBiscuits said:


> 1990s Oris Big Crown Pointer Date, on a fresh strap to stand in for the aged beads-of-rice bracelet. Still keeping excellent time!


Good to see, Mystery Biscuits, among all of these divers. Which I have nothing against but I am fond of the smaller watches from the 90's, given my scrawny wrists. Bought this Big Crown pointer date and wrist alarm in the mid nineties.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## dglsjhan

5 minutes out of the box. New to me via eBay. First impression - love it! I was worried about the size @ 43.5, and it is large, but I think it's going to be ok. And always have the option to go to the 39.5. It also came with the bracelet, and screwdriver, that I'll probably install sooner than later but will probably keep it on the rubber for a while. I usually don't wear my "nice" watches so much but expect this one to be worn a lot. I think it will become my new favorite over a couple of Sixty-Fives and a couple of Halios Seaforths. I'll try to take some better photos later.


----------



## 1st timer

This never gets old.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Barge




----------



## dglsjhan

24 hours old.


----------



## Vetinari67

dglsjhan said:


> 5 minutes out of the box. New to me via eBay. First impression - love it! I was worried about the size @ 43.5, and it is large, but I think it's going to be ok. And always have the option to go to the 39.5. It also came with the bracelet, and screwdriver, that I'll probably install sooner than later but will probably keep it on the rubber for a while. I usually don't wear my "nice" watches so much but expect this one to be worn a lot. I think it will become my new favorite over a couple of Sixty-Fives and a couple of Halios Seaforths. I'll try to take some better photos later.


The 43.5mm is just a tad too big for me, but looks great on you! 

Enjoy, and congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Slipangle said:


> Good to see, Mystery Biscuits, among all of these divers. Which I have nothing against but I am fond of the smaller watches from the 90's, given my scrawny wrists. Bought this Big Crown pointer date and wrist alarm in the mid nineties.
> View attachment 14784267
> View attachment 14784269


Beautiful watches! I wanted a two tone Big Crown in the 90s but for some reason I never pulled the trigger...and I never quite lost interest either, so I picked up this one a few years back. I still love it. Wore it last week in fact.








Wearing this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## gmads




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## sticky

The old 49mm Meistertaucher gets a run out today.


----------



## dglsjhan

Day 2.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Barge




----------



## rfortson

My new GMT limited edition









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## sticky

Titan.


----------



## yinzburgher

OD65









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Vetinari67

Natural patina is coming along slow and steady ... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evlkoala




----------



## catlike




----------



## rfortson

Artelier Greenwich Mean Time Limited Edition









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

catlike said:


> View attachment 14816593


Amazing photo... and beautiful watch too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

^^^^^^ agree, its a stunner


----------



## dglsjhan

This is a great looking watch. At first I didn't care much for the spiral bezel but I can see one of these in my future someday.



catlike said:


> View attachment 14816593


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan

Well, the rubber strap lasted almost 2 weeks - 12 days to be exact. And I did like it. But today I installed and sized the bracelet. And it's even better as I'm pretty much a bracelet guy. It fits well and it's on the center position of the microadjustment so I can go a bit bigger or smaller as necessary.


----------



## HughesAlex9010

My first post! Here's my Aquis ref# 733-7653-4155MB. Probably my favorite watch in my collection.


----------



## HughesAlex9010

No clue why that came out sideways and I can't edit the post yet, but hopefully everyone gets the picture.


----------



## wheelbuilder

Picked up the bracelet yesterday and installed.


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## redzebra




----------



## wheelbuilder

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14823917
> 
> 
> View attachment 14823919


Very Nice! Don't see many Topper editions around.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Divers 65. Simply a favorite!


----------



## JonS1967

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14823917
> 
> 
> View attachment 14823919


Nice Topper edition!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Lots of Diver 65 love!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

Guten Morgen! Der Meistertaucher (there - all my German that's not Hogan's Heroes related):


----------



## rfortson

Divers 65









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Me too!


----------



## jhdc

Diver 65 on a (slightly too big) green NATO...a hard to beat Saturday night watch.


----------



## CMY21




----------



## carlhaluss

ORIS Divers 65. Second time around for me. Sold my first a few years ago, and regretted it. Decided my collection "needed" a Rolex Sub 114060. Had it a few weeks, sold it to a friend, and the next day went my AD and bought this ORIS to replace it, and never looked back! Even looking closely at the Glashutte Original SeaQ the other day, I questioned whether it would give me any more pleasure than this ORIS? ???









Have a great Sunday everyone. And even better for those who love Superbowl!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## JonS1967

Me too! Lots of Diver 65 love lately... and for good reason.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## CMY21




----------



## dglsjhan

Woohoo! 10 min old (to me, and now a couple of hours) and as yet unsized. I bought it used, all of 3 wks old. so pretty much as new. This is my most expensive watch so far and my first limited edition. It has exceeded my expectations. More photos to come.


----------



## MercifulFate




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## rfortson

Artelier GMT Limited Edition









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

65er on vintage_style_straps for thOrisday

View attachment 14847805


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## projekt-h

Technically yesterday, but ya know. Got up to 32 degrees with some sunshine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

Pro Pilot Date on a Barton silicon strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## georgenaka

Just put my propilot on a straight endlink engineer and loving the look!!! (however the clearance at the endlinks is way less than I expected as the straight endlinks touch the case. Will consider rounding the edges of the endlinks for clearance)


----------



## dglsjhan

A few days old but just sized the bracelet. And then the sun came out. Love it


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyjadenlee

My Aquis Clean Ocean









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


That is so awesome! Remind me, are those limited editions? Anything special boxing and paperwork wise to make them collectors? VERY cool for the Star Wars kid in me!


----------



## rfortson

Artelier GMT Limited Edition today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## rfortson

A couple more.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajkumar10

Bit of an old one 🙂


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ACG




----------



## John Price

Wow! What an interesting Oris. Is that hour hand original? It looks rather out of place compared to the rest of the watch's design (and yet, it still looks cool!)



Rajkumar10 said:


> Bit of an old one 🙂


----------



## iceman767

My 65 says hello









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

dglsjhan said:


> 24 hours old.


Still my favorite presentation for the Aquis. Such a great rubber strap.


----------



## mitchjrj

rfortson said:


> My new GMT limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Have this as well, stunning timepiece. Amazed I don't see them posted more often.


----------



## mitchjrj

rfortson said:


> Artelier GMT Limited Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


As much as I love this piece it deserved a better strap than what Oris included...real alligator vs printed leather. Although the clasp is outstanding. I mostly wear mine on black RIOS alligator.

Just beautiful, though.


----------



## Rajkumar10

Well spotted.I've just had a closer look after reading your comment and it could be that the hands have been changed over time.


----------



## RickHoliday

I've become interested in the Jazz series and finally added one from my wish list!


----------



## rfortson

mitchjrj said:


> As much as I love this piece it deserved a better strap than what Oris included...real alligator vs printed leather. Although the clasp is outstanding. I mostly wear mine on black RIOS alligator.
> 
> Just beautiful, though.


Mine's alligator and seems like a nice strap.

Here's how it's stamped:

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## pdaigle

I joined the Oris club with the purchase of this Oris Aquis El Hierro Limited Edition DLC 43mm reference back in Nov./Dec. 2019. I LOVE red and black color combos and wanted an Aquis reference so this was a no brainer for my first Oris. I've been enjoying your pics of your Oris watches and hope you like this one - enjoy!


----------



## SirHorse

Got my first Oris about a week ago.


----------



## Konkur

Just joined the club today cheers .


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Tanker G1

deleted


----------



## donvegas

Just picked this up in Taiwan


----------



## henharrier

pdaigle said:


> I joined the Oris club with the purchase of this Oris Aquis El Hierro Limited Edition DLC 43mm reference back in Nov./Dec. 2019. I LOVE red and black color combos and wanted an Aquis reference so this was a no brainer for my first Oris. I've been enjoying your pics of your Oris watches and hope you like this one - enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 14878715


Oh. That's gorgeous. I love red and black as well. I have the artix gt day/date in black on a rubber oris strap - this would go so well with it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zigg

pojekt-h said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its 11 past 7, lets get down to business


----------



## pdaigle

henharrier said:


> Oh. That's gorgeous. I love red and black as well. I have the artix gt day/date in black on a rubber oris strap - this would go so well with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you, henharrier! These rarely come up as they are limited editions and surprisingly not many people like a black dial such as this, but I've been wearing it about 1-2 times a month since Nov/Dec and have enjoyed the comfort fit with the rubber strap as well as the look of the dial....well, and...it's red and black so what is there not to like! HA!


----------



## catlike

rfortson said:


> Artelier GMT Limited Edition today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hi, I love the look of this watch and can't believe I never noticed it before. I don't suppose you or @mitchjrj have a lug to lug measurement?


----------



## mitchjrj

catlike said:


> Hi, I love the look of this watch and can't believe I never noticed it before. I don't suppose you or @mitchjrj have a lug to lug measurement?


Not handy...probably 48-50mm range.  It's a 42mm case with 22mm lug width, quite tall. But does sit nicely on the wrist.

Spectacular piece, though...


----------



## Bobcat Sig

Sporting my TT1 today.









Also, I'm new here. Found my way over from TRF. Hi!


----------



## ven

mitchjrj said:


> Not handy...probably 48-50mm range.  It's a 42mm case with 22mm lug width, quite tall. But does sit nicely on the wrist.
> 
> Spectacular piece, though...


Absolutely stunning........just a WOW beautiful piece.


----------



## casper461

really nice looking watch


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## jadeonly

Bought my first Oris today. Had my eye on the Royal Flying Doctor Service Limited Edition II since it was announced and recently had some things go my way so here it is...


----------



## Vetinari67

jadeonly said:


> Bought my first Oris today. Had my eye on the Royal Flying Doctor Service Limited Edition II since it was announced and recently had some things go my way so here it is...
> View attachment 14891545


Congrats! I bought one for my little brother, who is a doctor. I've always liked the look although it's a little too big for me personally.

It looks great on you (although the fact that the bezel isn't "zeroed" at noon in your pic is driving me nuts, LOL ).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jadeonly

Vetinari67 said:


> Congrats! I bought one for my little brother, who is a doctor. I've always liked the look although it's a little too big for me personally.
> 
> It looks great on you (although the fact that the bezel isn't "zeroed" at noon in your pic is driving me nuts, LOL ).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A watch photographer I am not. At that time I was trying the rotating bezel as a way of tracking another time zone. It is a bigger watch at 45mm, but to my eye it looks a bit smaller than other 45mm watches I think because of the smaller diameter inner face. Anyway I love it. It's very comfortable despite the size and is the exact look I wanted.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

RickHoliday said:


> I've become interested in the Jazz series and finally added one from my wish list!
> View attachment 14875969
> View attachment 14875967
> View attachment 14875975


The Sinatra is one of my favorites! I actually found one in a watch shop in Korea once and was very tempted to purchase it except for the fact I had already made a relatively large watch purchase that day. I regret that I didn't just say screw it and buy it. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## jadeonly

Vetinari67 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## Wolfy1909




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Tanker G1

Every time someone posts the green Aquis I want it more. Trying hard to resist though as I already have 6. Here's 5 of them:


----------



## TechGuyJ

Tanker G1 said:


> Every time someone posts the green Aquis I want it more. Trying hard to resist though as I already have 6. Here's 5 of them:
> 
> View attachment 14897479


Well at this point, your Aquis collection is just incomplete without it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## MercifulFate




----------



## MercifulFate

Tanker G1 said:


> Every time someone posts the green Aquis I want it more. Trying hard to resist though as I already have 6. Here's 5 of them:
> 
> View attachment 14897479


I love that gray rubber strap with the gray bezel!


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Thyholynoodles

Here are mine! Got the Carl Brashear about 6 months ago, and the pointer date last week!


----------



## JohnM67

Oris Divers 65:


----------



## mattf301

Just bought this last week. So cool!


----------



## Thonis

Pointer date!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Mazer

I just bought this one today, left the office to get away for lunch and visited one of my favorite pawn shops.....normally I look for G-Shocks and other watches but they had this Oris for a VERY reasonable price! Always wanted one so now I can lurk on the Casio G-Shock board and here too!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## poptop

Giving the "Honey" some wrist time









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

Artelier World Timer Greenwich Mean Time LE while traveling this week.


----------



## carlhaluss

I have lots of catching up to do, so this is quite pic heavy. Finally had this back on my wrist after a long time today. Still my favorite Oris, though. Divers 65:















Thanks for looking!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## KTTFB64

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 14907003


Love the look of this model.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## catlike




----------



## JohnM67

Mazer said:


> I just bought this one today, left the office to get away for lunch and visited one of my favorite pawn shops.....normally I look for G-Shocks and other watches but they had this Oris for a VERY reasonable price! Always wanted one so now I can lurk on the Casio G-Shock board and here too!
> View attachment 14908497


Good catch.
I'm green with envy after hunting high and low for a nice example for months!


----------



## JohnM67

Oris Divers 65 40mm:


----------



## RussMurray

KTTFB64 said:


> Love the look of this model.


Thanks. You and me both! I have a sneaky feeling that others like it as well


----------



## Thonis

Mazer said:


> I just bought this one today, left the office to get away for lunch and visited one of my favorite pawn shops.....normally I look for G-Shocks and other watches but they had this Oris for a VERY reasonable price! Always wanted one so now I can lurk on the Casio G-Shock board and here too!
> View attachment 14908497


Wow so unique, which model is this?


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## JohnM67

Oris Divers 65, 40mm, blue dial:


----------



## Barge




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## dubhead

BC3 and Phantom drone. Pilot watch got a new meaning...


----------



## cricketdave




----------



## RBK

mattf301 said:


> Just bought this last week. So cool!
> View attachment 14904803


You are killing me... I can't decide on what to get, I'm stuck between speedmaster pro, iwc portugieser, and this beauty you have. The design is so sleek and sexy, the angles are modern, and I love how clean the dial and internals are more than a zenith. I'd never understand why anyone would buy the non metal strap version, cause I think that makes the watch look so much better than without it.

Enjoy that beauty... I hope I can decide on what to get soon.


----------



## rfortson

Artelier GMT Limited Edition









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Divers 65, Timeless LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poptop

Enjoying a nice Sunday at the marina









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

First Oris in my collection, brought her home last night! I know it isn't the most expensive, most significant or the most high-tech, but it's my grail. Couldn't be any happier! [Oris Big Crown Original Pointer Date, 40mm]


----------



## SolarPower

Not from today though


----------



## Chris Hohne

SolarPower said:


> Not from today though


I have that same watch except on the strap. It's a great sporty watch.

Chris


----------



## Chris Hohne

SolarPower said:


> Not from today though


I have that same watch except on the strap. It's a great sporty watch.

Chris


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## OkiFrog

Oris Hodinkee today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

poptop said:


> Enjoying a nice Sunday at the marina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


You discovered the subliminal message in your watch. ;-)


----------



## c3p0

Surf's up my friends. B-)


----------



## c3p0

Dup. Sorry.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## ven




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Thunder1

A little 'Honey' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## cybercat

'

Midnight espresso... ' ;-)








'


----------



## ven




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mathurss

Loving the 111.


----------



## jimanchower

I didn't bother to set the date...


----------



## Earl Grey

jimanchower said:


> I didn't bother to set the date...


Wow, just wow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## adk225

1st day with a new Aquis Clean Ocean


----------



## Sugman

Happy Saint Patrick's Day...


----------



## Sugman

adk225 said:


> 1st day with a new Aquis Clean Ocean
> View attachment 14956903


Nice!!!


----------



## adk225

Sugman said:


> Nice!!!


Thanks! had it on the wrist for a grand total of 4 hours so far and I already want the green and gray versions


----------



## Barge




----------



## onkkel




----------



## ryan850

Oris 65 bronze. One of my favs









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

ryan850 said:


> Oris 65 bronze. One of my favs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I thought that was the one with the bronze center links?

Beautiful watch.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

Osteoman said:


> I thought that was the one with the bronze center links?
> 
> Beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


There are two versions. This one just has a bronze bezel. The bico version has a bronze insert and the bronze center links.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

cybercat said:


> '
> 
> Midnight espresso... ' ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14948423
> 
> '


What a cool picture!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

jimanchower said:


> I didn't bother to set the date...


Wow! Another hot picture!! And watch of course too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day on a Paratrooper elastic strap by CheapestNatoStrap


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

twintop said:


> Oris Big Crown Pointer Day on a Paratrooper elastic strap by CheapestNatoStrap
> 
> View attachment 14962513


Hi Twintop, how are you finding the quality of the strap? Is it very stiff, or comfortable to wear? Thinking about getting one from them too, in MN colours. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

My new grey PVD propilot.....switched the stock strap to a nice canvas Barton.....


----------



## Maddog1970

Oooo and now on a bond nato.....FYI it comes with curved spring bars, so smacking a nato on there is a breeze!


----------



## PassionforHorology

Vetinari67 said:


> twintop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oris Big Crown Pointer Day on a Paratrooper elastic strap by CheapestNatoStrap
> 
> View attachment 14962513
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Twintop, how are you finding the quality of the strap? Is it very stiff, or comfortable to wear? Thinking about getting one from them too, in MN colours. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I just purchased two, got it a few days ago and put one on my Oris Original Big Crown Pointer Date, so far I'm absolutely loving it! Very comfortable and fits very snug on the wrist. For about $10 USD a piece I highly recommend them, incredible quality for the price.


----------



## superlative

My 2nd Oris, some 11 years after my 1st Oris and swiss watch the Divers Date:


----------



## iceman767

superlative said:


> My 2nd Oris, some 11 years after my 1st Oris and swiss watch the Divers Date:
> View attachment 14966971


My favourite 65

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Propilot weekend, on black leather now.....


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Osteoman

ryan850 said:


> There are two versions. This one just has a bronze bezel. The bico version has a bronze insert and the bronze center links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I did not know that. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kasedillz

Is mine considered vintage yet? 😁
Old-school BC3 Valjoux Chronograph, owned it since new... It got a complete overhaul service recently from Oris


----------



## HangingUp

Some folks don't appreciate the complications, but after a week of "social distancing," my watch helps keep me in tune with what day it is! I'd be losing track of all sense of time if it wasn't for my Oris!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1

HangingUp said:


> Some folks don't appreciate the complications


I have always loved moonphase complications, especially Oris' visual representation of it.


----------



## Vetinari67

PassionforHorology said:


> I just purchased two, got it a few days ago and put one on my Oris Original Big Crown Pointer Date, so far I'm absolutely loving it! Very comfortable and fits very snug on the wrist. For about $10 USD a piece I highly recommend them, incredible quality for the price.


Thanks!

I see that they have just sent out a "please buy" notice, saying they have dropped their prices in a desperate attempt to stay in business. Sad to hear and hope that they (and other small businesses) can weather the storm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Henley

in love with my oris with the pointer date


----------



## Moonlighting

On a Bulang and Sons strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## dubhead

BC3 Advanced Day Date on a carbon fiber black strap with red stitching.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

This just arrived yesterday. The John Coltrane Ltd Edition. It loses 2 secs per day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## ryan850

Threw it on a tropic strap. Loving the new look.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jay Hallsworth said:


> This just arrived yesterday. The John Coltrane Ltd Edition. It loses 2 secs per day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's beautiful! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mondi1911

Oris Flight Timer on a beautiful grey crocodile strap!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred

65 back on the original strap after some time on the bracelet


----------



## perendi

Big for my wrist but i love my oris anyway









Redmi 5 Plus cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## casper461

No i don't want to show it


----------



## James88

Love those 65s...
Beautiful diver...


----------



## rickpal14

My first Oris of 2 I now own. Another will be added very soon!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James88




----------



## Techme

Happy with the patina that has set in.


----------



## Deacon211

Only one Oris in my collection, but it is a beautiful one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Not wearing one of my 3 Oris watches today, but this has been my constant and faithful companion throughout WFH. Thanks again, Oris.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Deacon211 said:


> Only one Oris in my collection, but it is a beautiful one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the vintage vibe. I think that's the first 1917 I've managed to see on the forum. Great picture too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Vetinari67 said:


> I love the vintage vibe. I think that's the first 1917 I've managed to see on the forum. Great picture too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's really a beautiful watch with its high dome and the outlined classic number set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ER05

TT1









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Diver 65, Timeless LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Aquis Titan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phamou

Oris BC3 Advanced Day date!


----------



## JonS1967

Colombia said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sweet!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Thnx


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNerd88

Oris Divers 65 RedBar - love it


----------



## WatchNerd88

View attachment 14999443


Oris Divers 65 RedBar - love it


----------



## John Price

A bit jealous! That is my favorite version of the 65.



WatchNerd88 said:


> View attachment 14999443
> 
> 
> Oris Divers 65 RedBar - love it


----------



## John Price

A bit jealous! That is my favorite version of the 65.



WatchNerd88 said:


> View attachment 14999443
> 
> 
> Oris Divers 65 RedBar - love it


----------



## danimal107

Here is mine...


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## brash47

Wife's Oris....my wrist lol









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## pdaigle

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15005803


Wow! Very nice photography work here! Perfect reflection and background distortion! Love the picture and the watch!


----------



## philskywalker

Wrist check today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

My Oris "Original" Pointer Date, have it on a Forstner Komfit JB bracelet which just came in today! I know it's usually a Speedmaster thing, but since realizing they're being made again I had to get one, think it looks great on the Pointer Date! Highly recommend Forstner, the owner is a knowledgeable guy with a great passion for the hobby we share!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shields99

Got this one a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## tmvu13

Just got this baby and I'm loving it! For such a large watch, it sure fits nicely on my wrist.


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## philskywalker

Depth Gauge


----------



## andrewza

I got the green dial two days ago. One of the most beautiful dials I have seen - comparable to the IWC LPP in depth.


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day on cheapestnatostraps Paratrooper strap


----------



## Marty_McFly__

Today is Oris Aquis day!









Older picture though. Switzerland is in soft lock down.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## Xander3Zero

Just got this Aquis the other day, here she is all sized up with the doggo too.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## auntiegene

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 15023107


Ooo. What's that? Looks ace!

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill

auntiegene said:


> Ooo. What's that? Looks ace!


That's reference number: 01 733 7653 4725-07 4 26 34BEB (black DLC case)
Here's another shot:


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Marty_McFly__

Oris Big Crow Chronograph

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Divers 65, Timeless LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgmvm2087

Oris Aquis Green inside and outside!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Made a pocket shot!


----------



## CMY21




----------



## JacobC

Really love the sunlight in this shot


----------



## Barge




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## sigma2chi

Sold my blue dial Calibre 111 and regretted it ever since. Picked this up on ebay a couple weeks ago and threw a green canvas strap on it.


----------



## Orisginal

Aquis Titan. 46 mm of greatness!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## garydusa

*Oris TT1 DIVER 47mm
*


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xander3Zero

Aquis on the wrist today...who am I kidding, everyday.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Denversentinel

This one landed today


----------



## Denversentinel




----------



## Barge

cal.111 pro pilot


----------



## Picnic

Source of Life.


----------



## BigFatFred

The 65 has a nice backside


----------



## ivanos

With coffee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRWISENHIMER




----------



## cikaZubic

65 green









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Propilot PVD.....


----------



## CMY21




----------



## tmvu13

Working from home.


----------



## Yukoner1

Newly acquired GBR III ! b-)


----------



## VaEagle

My first Oris, the green Aquis I have been coveting, arrived yesterday. Love it! Actually, I love all of them. This is a dangerous club - financially. But seriously, this watch is a bargain next to the Rolex Hulk, and much nicer looking IMHO.

Really compact proportions for a 43.5 mm case with the shorter lugs that taper downward. Wears like a 42.


----------



## JohnM67

Oris Divers 65:


----------



## Svail

Carl Brashear chrono on a Di-Modell waterproof leather. Found this NOS at my watchmaker/repair guy who is an AD 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Xander3Zero

I kinda want to try out some straps on this baby, any suggestions?? I think I would look to pick up silicone and leather straps, and possibly try a nato on it. Probably black or brown/tan color, gray PVD hardware would be a nice match.

Let me know what you guys think.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## ven




----------



## VaEagle

Xander3Zero said:


> I kinda want to try out some straps on this baby, any suggestions?? I think I would look to pick up silicone and leather straps, and possibly try a nato on it. Probably black or brown/tan color, gray PVD hardware would be a nice match.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


Bluehark makes a luxury NATO that is dark navy with gray edges. It goes really well with a gray dial watch.


----------



## philskywalker

Depth gauge today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42

Clipperton by the tv glow


----------



## mplsabdullah

From yesterday


----------



## mcn_87

My favorite watch from 50's


----------



## mcn_87

My favorite watch from 50's


----------



## JunkerJorge

Aquis is its natural habitat. May have to track down a bracelet and give it a try.


----------



## NS1




----------



## Xander3Zero

Aquis on the wrist, Jim Beam in the glass at a family dinner last night.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## cagatay1903

NS1 said:


> View attachment 15094835


amazing


----------



## zhobbyhouse

Got a compliment on this one today.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## BLeistner

My first "serious" watch........I saved for most of my sophomore year at University to be able to buy this piece. Purchased new in 1996 and I still love it to this day. Oris Big Crown Pointer Date w/ Small Seconds.


----------



## ofted42

Clipperton at the "office"


----------



## Barge

Cheeers


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## philskywalker

ProDiver today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

BLeistner said:


> My first "serious" watch........I saved for most of my sophomore year at University to be able to buy this piece. Purchased new in 1996 and I still love it to this day. Oris Big Crown Pointer Date w/ Small Seconds.
> 
> View attachment 15097703
> 
> 
> View attachment 15097705
> 
> 
> View attachment 15097707


Beautiful! I wanted one of these around that time too. Took me 20 years to buy one. Enjoy your beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emoci

Any day.


----------



## piumach

zhobbyhouse said:


> Got a compliment on this one today.


It's beautiful, the Oris I was used to like.

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1

piumach said:


> It's beautiful, the Oris I was used to like.


I gotta agree, this one grabbed my attention as it's different and unique.


----------



## Partizan555




----------



## Philbo24




----------



## Marty_McFly__

Philbo24 said:


> View attachment 15110503


That's the same one you have posted in the forum to verify if it genuine, right?

Consensus was that it's fake, as I remember.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## NS1

On my wrist today:


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Those patina'd Oris pics will do my wallet in one day.

Beauties


----------



## Barge




----------



## kypt

Took advantage of the eBay $250 off sale and picked this up. Just arrived and I sized it up real quick.


----------



## gmads




----------



## rfortson

Divers 65 today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Propilot PVD today.....


----------



## alexanderadamw

What was the eBay 250 off?


----------



## kypt

alexanderadamw said:


> What was the eBay 250 off?


It was $250 off watches > $1000.


----------



## Barge




----------



## Philbo24

Marty_McFly__ said:


> That's the same one you have posted in the forum to verify if it genuine, right?
> 
> Consensus was that it's fake, as I remember.


I told the seller and he said: "Let me explain this to you, it is the original Oris Mechanical Movement which has been serviced, the Dial-Face has been repainted, a New Glass and a New Leather Strap fitted."


----------



## Sugman




----------



## projekt-h

Had it listed recently... then had a change of mind/heart. I still like it and anything else I'd *actually* want to replace it is still a bit out of reach.

Threw it back on the original leather (from the Barton silicone it's spent most of its life on) with a deployant to see if that'd help breathe some new life into it.


----------



## alexanderadamw

When does the 250 off 1000 eBay watches go till?


----------



## Tanker G1

alexanderadamw said:


> When does the 250 off 1000 eBay watches go till?


expired


----------



## gto05z




----------



## JonS1967

gmads said:


> View attachment 15116055
> 
> 
> View attachment 15116057
> View attachment 15116057


Super cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## catlike




----------



## RussMurray

Great minds think alike


----------



## twintop




----------



## Dohnut




----------



## claudioange

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Went on a long bike ride, today...time to clean the bike and the watch.


----------



## Kooba

Oris Staghorn Restoration ltd


----------



## gs300999s

a slightly diff AQUIS . . .


----------



## projekt-h

Went back on the silicone. Much more comfortable and doesn't flop around as much.


----------



## philskywalker

Love this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## onkkel




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## ven

Yesterday


----------



## sirajali05

New strap arrived today!


----------



## Alex161




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## BevisFrondFan

Still can't fully capture the dial's beauty.


----------



## rfortson

Is there a better summer watch than the Divers 65? I say no.

Fight me.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slava




----------



## projekt-h

Power washed the patio last night.

This is why I can't have nice things, lol.

Also, glad I threw it back on the silicone, started cleaning the grill & patio furniture and didn't realize I had it on until it started slipping around on the soapy, gritty slime my arms were covered in from scrubbing chairs. Today it got bombarded with a black mixture of wheel cleaner and brake dust while doing my monthly "inside of the wheels" cleaning.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## colorblind




----------



## Barge




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JohnM67

Oris Divers 65 (40mm)


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## unclewong

Classic XXL Regulator


----------



## unclewong

Aquis small second


----------



## unclewong

Diver 65


----------



## temjiin

Movember Pointer Date


----------



## temjiin

Movember Pointer Date

View attachment 15172439


----------



## Barge




----------



## adk225




----------



## philskywalker

Depth gauge today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## nets

Oris Art Blakey LE


----------



## Dohnut




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## CMY21




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## SgtHooch504

Happy Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

ORIS Divers 65 today, after a long time!


----------



## nets

My Oris will get a second life soon.


----------



## I29alpha




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Xander3Zero

Enjoying a little hammock time tonight.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bebop7

Very nice.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## I29alpha




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## I29alpha




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Pilliam

Aquis 43.5


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Yukoner1

Bought my wife an Artelier Date Diamonds :-!


----------



## SgtHooch504

You got it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh mon gars

Diver 65


----------



## LayeredTrout

Movember edition on a grey nato. Honestly a little surprised how well this things works on a variety of straps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha




----------



## CorFred

The best Aquis available IMO


----------



## Barge

Visited the Zurich Oris boutique this morning just as it opened for the day.


----------



## brash47

Just walked out of Toppers!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## nets

Today Oris Blakley

















I recommend this model. You have to hurry to buy it at a good price. A completely different watch from what you can find in stores.


----------



## philskywalker

Titan today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Still honeymooning









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

I've gone the bund route for the HB-RAG.

I think this watch is ideal for a bund strap - if that's your thing. I also have a a dark brown with white stitch bund on the way to try it with:


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Anyone have a spare link?

Just a tad tight


----------



## RussMurray

Lesson learned. Whenever you have the opportunity to purchase a watch with a bracelet, do it! I finally purchased a pre-owned bracelet and I'm quite happy. It just arrived yesterday and had my local AD res-size it. Nevertheless, the Pointer Date remains a strap monster and it's great to have options


----------



## onur226

Friendship of the watches

















Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Barge




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## rfortson

Me and Sandy Fleming today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## rfortson

Divers 65 today










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Schussnik




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## democrite




----------



## Tomc1944

O







ne of the best Oris


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-N970F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Barge

[/url


----------



## JohnM67

Divers 65 40mm.


----------



## OkiFrog

Just put an anthracite Tropic strap on my Hodinkee Oris 65.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayrayhey

My Aquis catching a cloud.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Something 'minty' for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## John Frum

GoldilAQUIS 41.5mm


----------



## azcats1818

39.5


----------



## orlis

My latest acquisition (from WUS  )


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## Mreal75

AngelDeVille said:


> View attachment 15339425


Rockin' the same version myself 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaysunDee




----------



## brash47

His and hers?









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## John Frum

The 43.5's last stand before The Flip™


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

platinumEX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woah. What model is this? Looks great in the pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## platinumEX

Gray_Panther said:


> Woah. What model is this? Looks great in the pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a Williams F1 Engine Date.


----------



## tloupe

My introductory piece to Oris. I went with some bling.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagman1000

New oris 65 green









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnHartford

Tagman1000 said:


> New oris 65 green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome. I've been wanting the 65 in green for about a year now. Looks great.


----------



## Tagman1000

JohnHartford said:


> That's awesome. I've been wanting the 65 in green for about a year now. Looks great.


Thanks, this was a very recent purchase(today)
I was fighting between the green and the blue...the green I first saw passing by the AD..then i saw the blue...I like the blue because it was a blue/black kind of color, almost decided on the blue because of that "it matches everything " factor, but the green won out because I've wanted it since the first time I saw it a while back. 
I've have seen more blue than I have green 65s.
Using it as a daily "tool watch". 
Not quite as beefy as the aquis,which I like, but i think it just aria too high on my wrist


----------



## OkiFrog

Timeless Luxury Oris 65.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme

Diver's 65


----------



## Earl Grey

platinumEX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome mise en scène and lighting, very appropriate for the watch. Bubble wrap over refrigerator radiator?


----------



## Thunder1

All day for me today..an Oris Divers 65 BB, dark green dial..


----------



## Schussnik




----------



## Orisginal

Artix complication

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Orisginal said:


> Artix complication
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This piece is so close to the PP 5396. So cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lassus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onur226

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## evlkoala




----------



## Fookus




----------



## Techme

Divers 65 bronze bezel


----------



## fiskadoro

Oris Chronoris. Been eyeing one of these since they were released three years ago... but it's taken me this long to pick one up! Still digging the retro/vintage styling.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

Techme said:


> Divers 65 bronze bezel


Same









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1

Mrs. and I went out for a quick pint yesterday evening. My GBR III and her Artelier Date Diamonds.


----------



## Thunder1

A taste of 'Honey' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## roadcykler

Fookus said:


> View attachment 15357362


Looks like a Spyderco Chaparral, if so, that's my edc. Very nice.


----------



## dredzz

click to enlarge


----------



## AMM1959

I do love this piece. It was a present from my beautiful wife some years back.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

Propilot X just came in.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregg




----------



## eddiesleftfoot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WonderJunkie

lolo96706 said:


>


Great BC3, @lolo96706! I've been looking at the all black version. How has the DLC coating held up after these last two years?


----------



## lolo96706

WonderJunkie said:


> Great BC3, @lolo96706! I've been looking at the all black version. How has the DLC coating held up after these last two years?


The DLC is still looking good. It doesn't see heavy use though.


----------



## WonderJunkie

lolo96706 said:


> The DLC is still looking good. It doesn't see heavy use though.


That's encouraging to hear. When you say "heavy use" do you mean you use it only during light activities or that it's just out of your rotation atm?


----------



## lolo96706

WonderJunkie said:


> That's encouraging to hear. When you say "heavy use" do you mean you use it only during light activities or that it's just out of your rotation atm?


Both. It is worn in the office and I have a large rotation.


----------



## WonderJunkie

lolo96706 said:


> Both. It is worn in the office and I have a large rotation.


Gotcha, desk diving is all the action it would see if I bought it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## gto05z




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## finnegans

Happy Friday, folks!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Alysandir

Don't normally post wrist shots, but this one is my latest acquisition - the Oris Artix GT Day Date:










(And believe me, this was the best of the dozen plus photos I took. I'm living proof that they cannot make cameras idiot-proof...)

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Famousname

My 44mm XXL chronograph last Sunday.


----------



## Earl Grey

Alysandir said:


> Don't normally post wrist shots, but this one is my latest acquisition - the Oris Artix GT Day Date:
> 
> View attachment 15374037
> 
> 
> (And believe me, this was the best of the dozen plus photos I took. I'm living proof that they cannot make cameras idiot-proof...)
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


Step one: turn off the flash. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71

Just got it back yesterday, serviced at a local watchmaker. Really happy with the result.









Enviado de meu SM-N970F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Delugs

Recently borrow my first Oris from a friend. Wow, it really punches way above its weight!


----------



## Frugalwatcher

Old reliable 7542p


----------



## Thunder1

A taste of mint for most of the day today..


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## asfalloth

This, but needs a new strap and a service, bought it April 2010, and I didn't realise it had gone so long, still works perfectly
Will be sending to Oris UK service center ASAP.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Fookus




----------



## gto05z

Staghorn


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-N970F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman

My three current ones:
Aquis Small Seconds









Aquis Staghorn Restortion:









Triple Date Moonphase Tonneau









Former: Great Barrier Reef II


----------



## JonS1967

Fookus said:


> View attachment 15373996
> View attachment 15373996


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktg09




----------



## castle27

One from tonight, and then a few great memories over the past couple of years. Easily one of my favorite watches I've owned.

Recycled from Dogs & Divers thread tonight:









From my honeymoon in Barbados last fall:









Getting ready for a friend's wedding in Las Vegas in 2018:









And horseback riding in Rocky Mountain National Park a few days prior:


----------



## Earl Grey

My only Oris. Probably my favorite watch overall.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## Whattimeyougot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster

Just fitted a watchgecko bracelet on mine. It was straight end but I also had some of their hollow Rolex end links and they seem to fit well.


----------



## Fookus




----------



## SifuJeff

Calibre 112


----------



## ejhc11

I just got this from a WUS member used in minty condition and running perfectly, 1st Oris and in PVD. Very nice watch, simple but not boring... I would love the additional complications of Oris's other pilot's watches but their sizes are way too big for my 6.25" wrist... Otherwise I would definitely have more than one..!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Barge




----------



## ForestSpirit

I can now happily add a wrist shot to this thread. My new 65:


----------



## BigFatFred

Took the rivet bracelet off for a return to a more casual look for Summer


----------



## BigFatFred




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## vettehigh




----------



## ejhc11

On NATO


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Toonguy

A thing of beauty
View attachment 15394751


----------



## dklaiman

My old full steel CS on a leather strap.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## trebor2

Sold it, regretted doing so and purchased again! My favourite dial colour in this range.


----------



## grumpymachinist




----------



## Micro

This is not on today, but it usually gets wrist time during the week, when it beats out my BB58 that is...

This was taken at the AD just before I bought the watch, just before the COVID shutdowns were mandated.


----------



## Tanker G1

vettehigh said:


> View attachment 15392505
> View attachment 15392506
> View attachment 15392507


What is the reference number for that orange strap please? It's on the bag but I can't make it out and/or it should be on the inside of the strap. TIA


----------



## dfwcowboy

Tanker G1 said:


> What is the reference number for that orange strap please? It's on the bag but I can't make it out and/or it should be on the inside of the strap. TIA


Might be 07 4 26 32GEB


----------



## argonaute2

Had to snap a couple pics before setting the time and date. Brand new acquisition


----------



## sticky

65


----------



## loki1080

sticky said:


> 65
> 
> View attachment 15400607


How's the patina coming along on the bezel?

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## traczu




----------



## jhdscript

Yesterday i owned my *Oris Regulateur Diver*


----------



## ForestSpirit

jhdscript said:


> Yesterday i owned my *Oris Regulateur Diver*
> View attachment 15403721


That has worn in beautifully! Nice review as well. I like reading about how watches fare years down the road.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Barge

*Oris HQ*


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gamechannel




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Thunder1

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15407237


Wish this baby was available @ 40mm w/ a bronze bezel..still, yours is quite the looker!!..


----------



## jhdscript

For this afternoon *Oris Regulateur Diver*


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-N970F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Sun is shining.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## munichblue

Carysfort Reef on orange rubber


----------



## TexasTee

Thunder1 said:


> Wish this baby was available @ 40mm w/ a bronze bezel..still, yours is quite the looker!!..


Thank you sir!


----------



## tloupe

Pointer date on a leather single pass.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## fiskadoro

Focusing on my ChronOris (from yesterday)


----------



## munichblue

fiskadoro said:


> Focusing on my ChronOris (from yesterday)


*This.is.it! *And it looks marvellous on your wrist!

I asked my AD to get me this watch. The only thing is, I'm not quite sure if the 39mm are too small for my wrist. But I do love this watch, the dial, the colours, the oval shaped case and especially the bracelet.


----------



## fiskadoro

Thanks for the kind words. I think the old-school cushion case makes it wear pretty well on any size wrist!

For reference, mine is a tick under 7" and fairly flat. It's certainly not an enormous watch by any means, but still has plenty of presence.



munichblue said:


> *This.is.it! *And it looks marvellous on your wrist!
> 
> I asked my AD to get me this watch. The only thing is, I'm not quite sure if the 39mm are too small for my wrist. But I do love this watch, the dial, the colours, the oval shaped case and especially the bracelet.


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## James_

Titanium Aquis


----------



## TrlRnr

Aquis w/ grey dial & tungsten bezel. One of those color combos. that looks much better outdoors in natural light:


----------



## Marty_McFly__

My good old Oris Big Crown Chronograph on a black Nato

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## Earl Grey

Marty_McFly__ said:


> View attachment 15412057
> 
> My good old Oris Big Crown Chronograph on a black Nato
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Very cool. Didn't know there was such a thing. What's the diameter and thickness?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

Marty_McFly__ said:


> View attachment 15412057
> 
> My good old Oris Big Crown Chronograph on a black Nato
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Double post


----------



## Marty_McFly__

Earl Grey said:


> Very cool. Didn't know there was such a thing. What's the diameter and thickness?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oris does not make it anymore. That one is a limited edition with a different caseback. But i think there was the same model with a see through caseback that was unlimited.

The diameter is 42mm, so it is rather big. The thickness I'd have to measure. What I really love is the dial, the texture is fantastic.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Champions League Final time.


----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpymachinist

It's "Take Your Aquis to Work" Day!


----------



## TrlRnr

One of my favorite takes on the regulator:


----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Thunder1

A' hint of mint' has been my 'go to' wrist wear for the day today..


----------



## tom5518




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Barge




----------



## rfortson

This one today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Oris Compressor Regulator* for this afternoon


----------



## munichblue




----------



## vettehigh

jhdscript said:


> *Oris Compressor Regulator* for this afternoon
> View attachment 15425887


Sharp


----------



## vettehigh

munichblue said:


> View attachment 15426302


How do you like the orange?


----------



## munichblue

vettehigh said:


> How do you like the orange?


Im loving it


----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## munichblue

ChronOris Date


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Freak

A few pics of my new *ORIS Aquis Depth Gauge Chronograph (01 774 7708 4154-Set RS)








*



























































































This watch is a beast, but I am very surprised how comfortable it is to wear and how harmonious it looks on my 18 cm wrist:


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## sbena

This landed yesterday and I am fully impressed. It came with the BICO bracelet but I am putting off the chance of scratching this for at least a few days.


----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## warsh

Russ1965 said:


>


How old is that one? Lovely!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

warsh said:


> How old is that one? Lovely!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not quite sure as it was purchased second-hand.

I'd put it down for an 80s model?


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## warsh

Love the dial work and the big date on this one! Oris makes so many great watches!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## onkkel




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sbena

This one came in yesterday and it will stay on the wrist for some time.


----------



## Techme

65 bronze bezel


----------



## gmads




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Ededdeddie




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## Thunder1

For later today, in anticipation of next weekend's UT-UTEP football game, the 'Honey'..


----------



## Thunder1

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15432623


Damn!!..would really like to see this blue dial baby w/ the bronze bezel surround..


----------



## Mike48

AQUIS Big Day Date.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Ededdeddie




----------



## James_




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

James_ said:


>


Drop it in the pint, now that would be a picture 😁


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie

James_ said:


>


At what depth of hops can this diver go?


----------



## Brazz




----------



## James_

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> Drop it in the pint, now that would be a picture 😁


I'll do it this weekend or Monday


----------



## munichblue




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## Thunder1

In respect for both the fire-fed horrors currently afflicting our West Coast friends & tonight's UT-UTEP FB game..Hook 'em Horns!!..


----------



## PassionforHorology

Just picked up this beauty today! Never thought I'd own an Aquis strictly due to the size of them, but I stopped into one of my usual AD's today and found this one at a price I couldn't refuse! The yellow accents are slowly growing on me..as is the case, 43mm, I don't think it's TOO big..what're you're thoughts guys? I love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## Osteoman

PassionforHorology said:


> Just picked up this beauty today! Never thought I'd own an Aquis strictly due to the size of them, but I stopped into one of my usual AD's today and found this one at a price I couldn't refuse! The yellow accents are slowly growing on me..as is the case, 43mm, I don't think it's TOO big..what're you're thoughts guys? I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome piece. Not too big. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tom5518




----------



## ForestSpirit

tom5518 said:


>


I don't believe I've seen this version before. Looks outstanding!


----------



## munichblue

tom5518 said:


>


 Woohooo.... the first Roberto Clemente


----------



## Yamidan

Fast becoming my go-to daily.


----------



## gto05z




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## rfortson

Thunder1 said:


> For later today, in anticipation of next weekend's UT-UTEP football game, the 'Honey'..
> View attachment 15436191


Hook 'em!  (my wife went there)

Divers 65 for me today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

Rocking my new Aquis Date! Getting used to the 43mm size, as it's a bit larger than my usual go to 41mm size of my Aquaracer. Love this one so much! Can't get over that ceramic bezel, and the leaf hands!

Definitely see more Aquis models in my future, preferably a more modern iteration, as this one is one of the originals! Anyone also have this specific model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_




----------



## Barge




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## grumpymachinist

I put 'er back on the bracelet for a few days. Man, I love the way the domed sapphire plays with the sunlight on these 65's.


----------



## grumpymachinist

PassionforHorology said:


> Just picked up this beauty today! Never thought I'd own an Aquis strictly due to the size of them, but I stopped into one of my usual AD's today and found this one at a price I couldn't refuse! The yellow accents are slowly growing on me..as is the case, 43mm, I don't think it's TOO big..what're you're thoughts guys? I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it's too big at all. The Aquis is a substantial watch, and it wears its size well. It looks great on your wrist. Enjoy.


----------



## Thunder1

Started the weekend off w/ this Divers 65 BB..


----------



## sbena

Received this one a few weeks ago on the tropic strap and was able to add the bracelet this week. This one has been on wrist since receiving it and it has been a pleasure to own.


----------



## mankongde

I've had mine for a couple years. My first "big" watch purchase. Combination milestone watch for wrapping up a big project and having recently gotten married. Still one of my more comfortable and regular wears.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

mankongde said:


> I've had mine for a couple years. My first "big" watch purchase. Combination milestone watch for wrapping up a big project and having recently gotten married. Still one of my more comfortable and regular wears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Nice one!!..what is the model name/# for this baby?...looks a little different from most of the Pro Pilots that I've seen..


----------



## mankongde

Thunder1 said:


> Nice one!!..what is the model name/# for this baby?...looks a little different from most of the Pro Pilots that I've seen..


I should have mentioned. It's the GMT Riga LE Ref 01748 7710 4284-Set. Lots of gray and red.


----------



## Ededdeddie

I love the black with bronzed coin bezel!! ❤


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Barge




----------



## munichblue

My most recent Oris


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## camb66

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Gangbang


----------



## heboil




----------



## sbena

This NATO came in today, all 3 choices a fantastic. It's great problem to have.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Fookus




----------



## fiskadoro

Sixty-Five Timeless LE


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## tornadobox

Breaking in the new shoes on my Big Crown ProPilot today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66




----------



## nimzotech

A day in the office today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## heboil

Green suede.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## munichblue

Carysfort with its new bracelet


----------



## keerola

Got my first Oris today!


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Earl Grey

nimzotech said:


> A day in the office today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


Nice watch! Sadly it clashes with your office! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

Fookus said:


> View attachment 15468656


Awesome. Best date integration with a 3-6-9-12 dial I have seen. Is that a reflection at the two minute marker that looks like an extraneous hour marker?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Perth Scotland







Now chilling listening to Run The Jewels 4 drinking my favourite beer


----------



## fiskadoro

ChronOris Date


----------



## fruxzak

I'm a simple guy


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## nimzotech

Earl Grey said:


> Nice watch! Sadly it clashes with your office!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Seems you are referring to my grey shirt. I was thinking the same thing in the morning but what the heck really felt like wearing the all-bronze Big Crown Pointer Date that day. All you see of the office is red and white stripes, backdrop is the American flag.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## JonS1967

James_ said:


> Perth Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now chilling listening to Run The Jewels 4 drinking my favourite beer


My favorite beer too!!  Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For the big game this a.m....Hook 'em Horns, baby!!..


----------



## Carl.1

James_ said:


> Perth Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now chilling listening to Run The Jewels 4 drinking my favourite beer


Ah ha, standing on Trig points, i am glad i am not the only one. I have been doing it for decades, every time i see one in fact. Oh , nice watch too


----------



## Carl.1

Oris, probably the best watches out there.


----------



## PassionforHorology

Wearing my Original Pointer Date on a Forstner Komfit band, unfortunately my TAG Heuer was sent out for a service this morning, but it gives me time to take a break from it and enjoy my other watches more than usual, specifically my Oris models (Aquis Date 43mm and my Pointer Date). Love this thing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbena

Messed around this weekend and out the Oris deployant on a NATO that cut down to a single pass. Loving this combo with the deployant. Just about perfect for me.


----------



## tornadobox




----------



## xpiotos52

1st ' 65' and first ORIS, just luurv this watch !


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Barge




----------



## UDIVER

The work beater, its been holding up very well to daily abuse for about 6 months now.


----------



## camb66

65









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A new arrival for moi today...a Big Crown ProPilot Calibre 111(previously loved)...initial impressions are quite favorable, so far...the brushed SS case measures 44mm wide & it is about 13.85mm thick(so this isn't a small watch!!)...still, it fits comfortably on my wrist..the knurled bezel is a nice feature, as is the large screw-down crown & La. croc strap...being a fan of the PR sub dials, I like how it is executed on the anthracite colored face of this dial..the date at the 9 o'clock position is an interesting difference as well...


----------



## Carl.1

This little beauty again today!


----------



## Thunder1

Day 2 for this sweet looking babe for me..


----------



## jhdscript

*Oris Der Meistertaucher Regulateur* for this afternoon


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

My first proper watch purchased January 2010, Oris BC4 small seconds day/date.
Back from its first service, complete with new original Oris Leather strap and Clasp, I had pretty much destroyed the original Oris metal bracelet 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

It's so blue...


----------



## Pj66

Green Oris Aquis, absolutely love the green on this one. Green dial is what pushed me in to this hobby. Yesterday I was wearing the Oris Artelier moon phase. Sorry I wanted to put pics but don’t know how.


----------



## Subonno

I wear this one only in the weekends!









This is more the deskdiver/office job


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Big Crown ProPilot..


----------



## sbena




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jericho.dedios

My first Oris and hopefully not the last!


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day w/ the ProPilot..


----------



## balling916

My steel Artelier Moonphase:


----------



## John Frum




----------



## sticky

Depth Gauge.


----------



## COZ

Recently acquired Propilot...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Oris Williams Engine Date. The only skeleton dial watch I've ever liked.


----------



## xpiotos52

My ORIS today.


----------



## Barge

My new ride.


----------



## ER05

TT1 Diver Date

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## ForestSpirit

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 15511446


Yikes, snow already? We haven't gotten that cold yet in Massachusetts, but it'll happen soon enough. For now I'm also rocking a 65 in the New England fall!


----------



## mplsabdullah

ForestSpirit said:


> Yikes, snow already? We haven't gotten that cold yet in Massachusetts, but it'll happen soon enough. For now I'm also rocking a 65 in the New England fall!


I actually don't remember the last time we had this much snow this early in October here in the Minneapolis are. Usually we may get a little but nothing that really stcks. About 30 years ago we got several feet of snow in October 31st but since then I don't recall much.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation

My new 65










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

Sambation said:


> My new 65
> 
> View attachment 15512017
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


This model is on my wishlist but with 42mm.


----------



## dfwcowboy

mplsabdullah said:


> I actually don't remember the last time we had this much snow this early in October here in the Minneapolis are. Usually we may get a little but nothing that really stcks. About 30 years ago we got several feet of snow in October 31st but since then I don't recall much.


I prefer to watch winter on TV.


----------



## mitchjrj

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15463065


On a green kick, love this. Although this shot is how I expected the watch to read, but in real life I find the dial much greener.


----------



## mitchjrj

Barge said:


>


Still blows my mind this one


----------



## mitchjrj

munichblue said:


> This model is on my wishlist but with 42mm.


I'm in the opposite boat...I have the original 65 blue dial in 42mm (which I adore) but still have an itch for a 40mm and this reference with bronze bezel is different enough in character to complement. Such a great series.


----------



## Sugman

mitchjrj said:


> On a green kick, love this. Although this shot is how I expected the watch to read, but in real life I find the dial much greener.


When the light hits it just right...wow!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Thunder1

And for the UT-Baylor game later today...Hook 'em Horns!!!..


----------



## Barge




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty_McFly__




----------



## Thunder1

A hint of mint for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thursty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

Aquis Big Day Date


----------



## StrappedUp




----------



## bbselement




----------



## James_




----------



## munichblue




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philliphas

Miles tonneau


----------



## keerola

Patina after one month:









(Seems like my horween leather strap has shrunk.. time to change strap)


----------



## adk225




----------



## davidevo

The two clean oceans above!  Such handsome watches!


----------



## munichblue




----------



## JoeArizona

munichblue said:


> View attachment 15524904


Great picture!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

my new love
cheers!

instagram.com/mytodayswatch









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mgreen089

GMT!! Might be my favorite in the collection


----------



## MakaveliSK

Propilot Altimeter


----------



## Earl Grey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## twintop




----------



## chrusp

Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Sambation




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## fiskadoro

Thorisday with the ChronOris Date


----------



## Sambation




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## mattya56

My favorite shade of green!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Robotaz

Thunder1 said:


> And for the UT-Baylor game later today...Hook 'em Horns!!!..
> View attachment 15515256


Wow, with age that looks like '60s vintage. Crazy.


----------



## Earl Grey

Robotaz said:


> Wow, with age that looks like '60s vintage. Crazy.


It's his crappy phone camera that makes it look vintage. 

(No offense Thunder1, but I can tell your photos apart on the first glance. Or maybe your lens just needs a cleaning?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

I'm totally in love with my "jumpin jack hands" caliber 400.


----------



## Buddy2

One I like wearing. Changed from the steel bracelet to new leather strap which makes it look more casual, early 2000's.


----------



## chrusp

my fav oris









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## BRN

I just got back from my local AD where I got a crazy good deal on this. My first Oris.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> I just got back from my local AD where I got a crazy good deal on this. My first Oris.
> View attachment 15549088


Congratulations, it's a beautiful watch! And welcome to the Oris Club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations, it's a beautiful watch! And welcome to the Oris Club!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Loving the domed crystal!


----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> Thank you! Loving the domed crystal!


The domed crystal is awesome! Did you buy it on bracelet? Or is that the strap that came with it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

JonS1967 said:


> The domed crystal is awesome! Did you buy it on bracelet? Or is that the strap that came with it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It came on the Oris textile black strap. I'm not a fan as I'm finding it quite stiff and it irritates my wrist. I'm going to put it on a tropic rubber strap that I have laying around.


----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> It came on the Oris textile black strap. I'm not a fan as I'm finding it quite stiff and it irritates my wrist. I'm going to put it on a tropic rubber strap that I have laying around.


Good choice, it looks great on tropic rubber. The bracelet is really comfortable too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

JonS1967 said:


> Good choice, it looks great on tropic rubber. The bracelet is really comfortable too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done! Tropic rubber on the D65 is perfection.


----------



## Tomc1944

The absolute the best.


----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> Done! Tropic rubber on the D65 is perfection.
> 
> View attachment 15551069


Looks great. The watch should be really comfortable on the tropic strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> Done! Tropic rubber on the D65 is perfection.
> 
> View attachment 15551069


You inspired me to wear mine today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

JonS1967 said:


> You inspired me to wear mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks great on the bracelet as well!


----------



## ChiNola

Got to look at my lovely BCPD in red for a minute while my dog, Gus, took a break from the zombies for a treat.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tiagomnt




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

Aquis day date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

This dial brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Barge




----------



## wheelbuilder

TT1. Circa 2008









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suspirium Puellarum

Brand new!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Mo Better Blues

Arrived today, my 4th Oris....


----------



## rfortson

GMT 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

morning!









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Earl Grey

Evening!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

Mo Better Blues said:


> Arrived today, my 4th Oris....
> View attachment 15556460


more photos please. specialy the strap!

Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Kott007

TT1


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## fiskadoro

Oris Divers Sixty-Five Timeless LE


----------



## rfortson

Divers 65









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

Passing through the Smoky Mountains


----------



## Graneworm

Wearing my only Oris today.























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## JonS1967

Almost Turkey Day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

My first Oris love.


----------



## wheelbuilder

sticky said:


> My first Oris love.
> 
> View attachment 15567788


Gorgeous TT1. Nice one!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## MakaveliSK

Happy Turkey day!


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## James_

Was in Dunkeld today


----------



## OkiFrog

Pointer Date on a Cincy Strap Company SF2 NATO. I love this combination.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola

Found a real nice strap from delugs straps. At the moment the stitching matches the case, and i can reuse the Oris bronze buckle. This strap is about half the thickness of the original.










wrist roll:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CILJAFWg8K6/


----------



## sticky

Pointer Moon showing nearly the correct Moon phase.


----------



## rfortson

Divers 65









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## steelcityfishanddive

sticky said:


> Pointer Moon showing nearly the correct Moon phase.
> 
> View attachment 15577067


Now that is different.


----------



## Thunder1

All day for the UT-K State game..


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wheelbuilder

65 Heritage









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LNeilB




----------



## Gray_Panther

Not today's date. But life has been busy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motorjon68




----------



## SifuJeff

Calibre 112


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## wheelbuilder

Donut









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

rfortson said:


> Divers 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


2 beauties!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Quimbasto

BRN said:


> I just got back from my local AD where I got a crazy good deal on this. My first Oris.
> View attachment 15549088


What is a good deal in an Oris?
Here in Portugal ADs dont do more than 5%...

Enviado do meu Mi 9T através do Tapatalk


----------



## gelatomancer




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmvu13

This came in a couple of days ago. Totally in love with it. Been wanting a bronze watch, a watch with a dark red dial, and a BCPD, and this hit all the marks.


----------



## wheelbuilder

2010 Big Crown Chrono









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## yellowbear




----------



## jettech

wheelbuilder said:


> TT1. Circa 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


One of the best right there.


----------



## LayeredTrout

yellowbear said:


> View attachment 15596890


Where is this bracelet from? Looks really good on the BOR.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

tmvu13 said:


> This came in a couple of days ago. Totally in love with it. Been wanting a bronze watch, a watch with a dark red dial, and a BCPD, and this hit all the marks.


That's a good looking color combo.


----------



## yellowbear

LayeredTrout said:


> Where is this bracelet from? Looks really good on the BOR.


Thanks! It's the BOR for the speedy from Uncle Seiko. I had to flatten the hollow end links a bit to make it look aligned with the lugs of the 65.


----------



## loki1080

Are rare pint out during this pandemic. Hope you are all keeping safe and sane.









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster

yellowbear said:


> View attachment 15596890


Nice. You may have answered this somewhere but what bracelet is this?
---------------
Ok seen it now. Uncle Seiko. I have one of his BOR but only have 19mm end links unfortunately. Might have to look to get some 20mm.


----------



## wilsalex14

My first Oris + first post in the Oris subforum, after finally joining watchuseek recently ... humbly presenting my Artix Calobra Day Date Limited Edition II, which is also my one green watch. Was searching for the right green dial / bezel watch for a long time, but wanted something that was unique and meaningful - and at a reasonable price point. With the Calobra's clean face, ceramic bezel, and connection to Majorca, which I visited last summer, when I found it on sale at an AD I pounced. Love the very dark emerald coloring of the bezel which is very understated & almost black in low lighting.


----------



## loki1080

wilsalex14 said:


> My first Oris + first post in the Oris subforum, after finally joining watchuseek recently ... humbly presenting my Artix Calobra Day Date Limited Edition II, which is also my one green watch. Was searching for the right green dial / bezel watch for a long time, but wanted something that was unique and meaningful - and at a reasonable price point. With the Calobra's clean face, ceramic bezel, and connection to Majorca, which I visited last summer, when I found it on sale at an AD I pounced. Love the very dark emerald coloring of the bezel which is very understated & almost black in low lighting.
> 
> View attachment 15601020


Very cool. Love the contrast between the large dial font and the thin bezel.

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

Quimbasto said:


> What is a good deal in an Oris?
> Here in Portugal ADs dont do more than 5%...
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9T através do Tapatalk


Apologies, I'm a bit late to respond. Just seeing your message. PM sent since I'm not sure that we can post the deals here.


----------



## BRN




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Just received this one from Topper Jewelers...
A neat little card was printed on old stock paper that was found by them you'd think this watch was a safe queen that was just found somewhere in a vendor's safe and serviced to be worn again. They still had a few left last I spoke with them.































Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thursty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## garydusa




----------



## ryan850

PPD in blue









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RadiumWatches

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Just received this one from Topper Jewelers...
> A neat little card was printed on old stock paper that was found by them you'd think this watch was a safe queen that was just found somewhere in a vendor's safe and serviced to be worn again. They still had a few left last I spoke with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Great detail from them!


----------



## Barge




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Chronohound

Feeling kinda orange today.


----------



## cratercraver

It seems from the fraction of the posts I have seen in this thread that ORIS chronographs are relatively scarce, at least in comparison to the number of divers out there!


----------



## ChiNola

Sunny day working on the porch with my aquis date 39.5


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

Can't decide which I like best.


----------



## Barge




----------



## sticky

ProDive Chronograph.


----------



## SethBullock




----------



## Sugman

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## bbselement




----------



## RussMurray

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Furball




----------



## mitchjrj

How this superb Oris reference doesn't get more love and attention is beyond me! Pictured on RIOS1931 black 'gator.

Happy holidays all.


----------



## SethBullock




----------



## c3p0




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

After some work around the casa today..


----------



## wheelbuilder

D65 heritage









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruck177

Sugman said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!
> View attachment 15615053


The green on green is a great look. I'm debating this and one of the new Sinn 103 models with that green/green combo.


----------



## wheelbuilder

Wow! This thread is losing traction. Should be posted in by somebody, every day.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

bruck177 said:


> The green on green is a great look. I'm debating this and one of the new Sinn 103 models with that green/green combo.


Thanks, @bruck177. I really enjoy this watch. I tend to save this one for the right occasions. When the green pops, it really pops. I think it's one of the best - if not THE best - green dials out there.


----------



## iceman767

My favourite 65


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## James_

Bought my friend an Orient Vega as a belated Xmas present


----------



## carlhaluss

Diver 65 "Maxi" Topper Edition, arrived today just in time for New Years! Many thanks to Topper Jewelers, especially Rob who personally assisted me. This watch is wonderful!


----------



## gmads

Very well worn Regulator:


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## J.B.




----------



## Earl Grey

So the photo is actually from yesterday, but I am still wearing it. Happy New Year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPirateBits

Keeping watch of a naughty daughter who keeps getting out of bed.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JonS1967

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15626280


Love that shot! Now I feel inspired to put my Tropic strap back on mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Diver 65 "Maxi" Topper Edition, arrived today just in time for New Years! Many thanks to Topper Jewelers, especially Rob who personally assisted me. This watch is wonderful!
> 
> View attachment 15626946
> 
> 
> View attachment 15626947
> 
> 
> View attachment 15626945


Nice!! Congratulations, what an awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Diver Date Small Seconds


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## RussMurray

JonS1967 said:


> Love that shot! Now I feel inspired to put my Tropic strap back on mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and ain't it great to have choices? I've actually got a leather rally strap inbound to see if that combo works as well.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MichLakes

41.5


----------



## fiskadoro

ChronOris Date today


----------



## wheelbuilder

Chrono









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tymezone




----------



## BigPirateBits




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## maxhav




----------



## StrappedUp




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## James_




----------



## OkiFrog

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15637041


Looks great on that strap! What brand is that? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

OkiFrog said:


> Looks great on that strap! What brand is that? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a Smoke Grey canvas from Barton Straps with quick release spring-bars.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

D65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## Mtnmansa

The Rake X Revolution "Honey" Oris 65


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rfortson

Artelier GMT Sandford Fleming Limited Edition commemorative









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj

rfortson said:


> Artelier GMT Sandford Fleming Limited Edition commemorative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Own it. Love it. Mystified that it doesn't get more attention.


----------



## ryan850

The little splash of bronze in my collection


----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Trying on a new Barton racing strap...


----------



## TeeFuce

My son's. Love this watch.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sticky

Orange Aquis


----------



## BigPirateBits




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CorryL

TT1 diver today


----------



## Mediocre

My couple Oris watches. Quick, mediocre pics (puntastic). The black Aquis is being enjoyed by a family member, so it did not make the group pic. It is an old pic.


----------



## gto05z




----------



## notlownf

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Just received this one from Topper Jewelers...
> A neat little card was printed on old stock paper that was found by them you'd think this watch was a safe queen that was just found somewhere in a vendor's safe and serviced to be worn again. They still had a few left last I spoke with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Ordered mine today. Wondering what # I'll get


----------



## Bugster




----------



## claudioange




----------



## carlhaluss

Topper Tuesday with Oris Divers 65 'Maxi' Topper Jewelers Edition


----------



## tom5518




----------



## Bugster

Beads of rice (after a fair bit of time and effort).


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## jhdscript

*Oris Regulateur* for me


----------



## notlownf

My New 65 Maxi Topper


----------



## acanak




----------



## TimeEgg

Bought this last year. It's hardly the most impressive watch oris have ever made, but I really like it. It doesn't get in the way, and that dial really shines. The strap that the previous owner put on it really suits it as well.










Considering it's a pin lever and 40 odd years old at that, it actually keeps better time than the other watches from that era I have. The mainspring is getting a bit weak though, if you want it to still be running the next morning got to wind it before going to bed, but I don't really care since I don't wear it that often.


----------



## Barge




----------



## websturr




----------



## gregg




----------



## sticky

Dear Meistertaucher.


----------



## alinla

SethBullock said:


> View attachment 15611844


This looks great! Is that a sunburst blue? What model or ref # is it? Thanks.


----------



## audio.bill

alinla said:


> This looks great! Is that a sunburst blue? What model or ref # is it? Thanks.


This is a similar model, ORIS AQUIS - ORIS REGULATEUR "DER MEISTERTAUCHER"


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## xpiotos52

My very regular 65 on Australia Day.


----------



## BRN




----------



## ofted42

Made the ridiculous mistake of selling my Clipperton a few months ago. Thankfully I was able to snag a replacement here not long ago. Never been so glad to have a watch back!


----------



## sticky

Titan Small Seconds.


----------



## ryan850

sticky said:


> Titan Small Seconds.
> 
> View attachment 15674953


Don't think I've seen this one before. Really cool.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## JustAbe

At work!! Have a safe day everyone 😊 👍😷


----------



## carlhaluss

TimeEgg said:


> Bought this last year. It's hardly the most impressive watch oris have ever made, but I really like it. It doesn't get in the way, and that dial really shines. The strap that the previous owner put on it really suits it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering it's a pin lever and 40 odd years old at that, it actually keeps better time than the other watches from that era I have. The mainspring is getting a bit weak though, if you want it to still be running the next morning got to wind it before going to bed, but I don't really care since I don't wear it that often.


Looks great. Love the size, and no date! Wonderful find!


----------



## carlhaluss

ORIS Divers 65 'Maxi' Topper Edition


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Graneworm

This today.






























Having more than one pair of socks doesn't make me a sock collector.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## tymezone




----------



## gvlozada

Oris Bronze 80th Anniversary Big Crown Pointer Date









Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxhav




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## matkinson814




----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Diver 65 'Maxi' Topper Edition


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHN J.

gvlozada said:


> Oris Bronze 80th Anniversary Big Crown Pointer Date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


How do you like the bronze vs. Stainless? I saw this model with a stainless case and bronze bezel, blue dial, and thought it might be a good blend...


----------



## gvlozada

JOHN J. said:


> How do you like the bronze vs. Stainless? I saw this model with a stainless case and bronze bezel, blue dial, and thought it might be a good blend...


The bronze is unique looking but the stainless would look better with a blue dial.

Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## JonS1967

fiskadoro said:


> ChronOris Date today


Great watch and photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## claudioange

This one today


----------



## ryan850

A little bit of bronze today


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## c3p0

Can't help myself.


----------



## gto05z




----------



## c3p0

This time on a Martu strap.


----------



## Tomc1944

My new Classic. Love it.


----------



## Peterszew

First time wearing this since my wedding over 3 years ago - gotta get it back into the rotation!


----------



## Steverino 417

Oris Aquis GMT for me today (the Rega GMTis off being serviced).


----------



## James_

6 months today with this titanium beaut.


----------



## Sugman

It's hard to imagine a more legible watch. My son's art project seems to be enjoying it.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## websturr




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Steverino 417

Out in the snow today:


----------



## JonS1967

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15707201


I really like this photo. It captures the beautiful lines of the case and the strap lends well to the overall scene. Nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

JonS1967 said:


> I really like this photo. It captures the beautiful lines of the case and the strap lends well to the overall scene. Nicely done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much Jon. I got lucky I reckon. I really love this watch and how it looks from just about any angle.


----------



## gto05z

Depth Gauge again, cant seem to take it off except for pics


----------



## JonS1967

RussMurray said:


> Thanks very much Jon. I got lucky I reckon. I really love this watch and how it looks from just about any angle.


I agree! It does look great from every angle. Seeing your photo is inspiring me to switch back to a tropic strap on mine.

I let my Sub go a few years back and this watch has really filled the void nicely. I haven't had any urges to replace the Sub. The Oris also flies under the radar, which I really appreciate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

JonS1967 said:


> I agree! It does look great from every angle. Seeing your photo is inspiring me to switch back to a tropic strap on mine.
> 
> I let my Sub go a few years back and this watch has really filled the void nicely. I haven't had any urges to replace the Sub. The Oris also flies under the radar, which I really appreciate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have the bracelet which I put on from time to time. Also experimented with a racing strap which looked ok but in the end, me thinks the tropic works best.


----------



## JonS1967

RussMurray said:


> I do have the bracelet which I put on from time to time. Also experimented with a racing strap which looked ok but in the end, me thinks the tropic works best.
> 
> View attachment 15712604


I love the bracelet but it's fun having options. I tend to want it on the tropic when it's on the bracelet and on the bracelet when it's on the tropic 

The racing strap looks really good too! Another great photo and the brown is the perfect shade. Always fun to have options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

More winter in Sweden this year than in many years. But its stabile, cold and lately also sunny.


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## ironcastle

Aquis titanium 43,5 on the rubber strap. 
The smell from vanilla lies strong in the home office.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## tom5518




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## lassus

Artix Complication









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zedd88

I feel that the BC3 Advanced is one of the more underrated models of Oris.

Wearing mine with the blue dial.


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Barge




----------



## Thunder1




----------



## c3p0

Trying a different look.


----------



## Thunder1

c3p0 said:


> Trying a different look.
> View attachment 15734176


Yep, that works!!..a nice, dressed up look!!..


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## ironcastle

Nice sunny day in Sweden today


----------



## itguy61

My new one!




  








IMG_1394.jpeg




__
itguy61


__
Feb 27, 2021


----------



## sc08 lab

TT1 Chronograph, my first auto.









Yours in SC.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Zedd88




----------



## itguy61

c3p0 said:


> View attachment 15736750


 That looks classy and beautiful!


----------



## c3p0

itguy61 said:


> That looks classy and beautiful!


Thank you for your kind words. This is such a versatile watch. Truly a keeper.


----------



## Thunder1

Gosh, I'm still on an extended honeymoon w/ my Oris chrono!!.the inky black dial face is complimented so nicely by the cream colored indices & hands..it really is a very rich look.


----------



## c3p0

Thunder1 said:


> Gosh, I'm still on an extended honeymoon w/ my Oris chrono!!.the inky black dial face is complimented so nicely by the cream colored indices & hands..it really is a very rich look.
> View attachment 15737588


It is a beautiful watch. Have you tried putting the bico bracelet on it? I would love to see pics if you do.


----------



## Thunder1

c3p0 said:


> It is a beautiful watch. Have you tried putting the bico bracelet on it? I would love to see pics if you do.


Unfortunately, the L2L width of the chrono is 21mm..the L2L width of my 3 hand Divers 65 are 20mm..so, I can't swap them out..


----------



## c3p0

Thunder1 said:


> Unfortunately, the L2L width of the chrono is 21mm..the L2L width of my 3 hand Divers 65 are 20mm..so, I can't swap them out..


Ah, I see. Well, maybe you can try the bico bracelet on the 20mm black bronze to get an idea of what it would look like on the chrono? (I admit that this is the combo I am really curious about. ;-))


----------



## Thunder1

c3p0 said:


> Ah, I see. Well, maybe you can try the bico bracelet on the 20mm black bronze to get an idea of what it would look like on the chrono? (I admit that this is the combo I am really curious about. ;-))


Will do..I'll let you know..


----------



## tymezone




----------



## heboil

On green suede.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbee

Got it yesterday, looking amazing in the sun


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon, my favorite new chrono..highly recommended..


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Starting off another day w/ my favorite new chrono..


----------



## Diveboy1964

Prodiver Chrono









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy

heboil said:


> On green suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I really like that strap! I'm looking for something to replace the black leather on my black dial Pointer Date.


----------



## Thunder1

Still have to start the day off w/ this fine a** Oris chrono..


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous piece! What model is it?


----------



## BRN

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I generally dislike cathedral hands but love it on the Oris pointer date. Your Oris is gorgeous!


----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> I generally dislike cathedral hands but love it on the Oris pointer date. Your Oris is gorgeous!


Thanks! I agree, I don't typically like cathedral hands (or two-toned watches) either, but they work well in this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxhav

on a grey perlon


----------



## Barge




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## galliano




----------



## websturr

TGIF


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## Thunder1

The chrono to start the day, & then the 3-hander for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## Sugman

And why do some folks complain about Oris using the Sellita movement? Mine's doing fine after 3.5+ years...


----------



## heboil

buggravy said:


> I really like that strap! I'm looking for something to replace the black leather on my black dial Pointer Date.


Thanks. It is a Watch Gecko suede.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy

heboil said:


> Thanks. It is a Watch Gecko suede.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Nice, thanks. I actually have a Watch Gecko strap arriving today for a different watch.


----------



## buggravy




----------



## Sugman

Wore my blue one, yesterday...the green one is for today.


----------



## c3p0

Well, I went ahead and did it. Wooowweee.


----------



## Barge

Major temptation


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## c3p0

Man, I can't stop looking at this thing .


----------



## koofy smacker

Posted a new thread as it's my first Oris, but figured I'd add this one!


----------



## Thunder1

c3p0 said:


> Well, I went ahead and did it. Wooowweee.


Congrats!!..it's a very rich look!!..


----------



## c3p0

Thunder1 said:


> Congrats!!..it's a very rich look!!..


Thank you. Yes, it's a bit too rich, but it should get better as the patina develops. I just found the all SS bracelet lacking a bit in continuing the case theme.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Reidceeding

I'm going on about 8 months with this one. Starting to get nice and dinged up.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Thunder1

c3p0 said:


> View attachment 15764548


The bi-co bracelet really makes that look!!..


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## psweeting

Just arrived 15 minutes ago from Japan. Depth Gauge.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

To start the day off, this Oris chrono...so easy to get lost looking into the inky black dial..quite mesmerizing..


----------



## heboil




----------



## c3p0




----------



## websturr




----------



## mitchjrj

Thunder1 said:


> The chrono to start the day, & then the 3-hander for later this afternoon/evening...
> View attachment 15751860


Very cool and complementary pair.


----------



## mitchjrj

c3p0 said:


> Well, I went ahead and did it. Wooowweee.


I always have this on the back of my mind to justify adding the 40mm D65 to my 42mm.


----------



## Sugman

Happy St. Patrick's Day! This watch seemed appropriate...


----------



## c3p0




----------



## c3p0

mitchjrj said:


> I always have this on the back of my mind to justify adding the 40mm D65 to my 42mm.


Well, I have to say that the Bico bracelet is wonderful. Believe it or not, I find it more comfortable than the straps. Definitely a worthwhile acquisition. The 40mm watch is perfect for my 7" wrist. Now, if it only had the 401 caliber ...


----------



## Thunder1

c3p0 said:


> Well, I have to say that the Bico bracelet is wonderful. Believe it or not, I find it more comfortable than the straps. Definitely a worthwhile acquisition. The 40mm watch is perfect for my 7" wrist. Now, if it only had the 401 caliber ...


I bet it's coming!!..


----------



## Mediocre

I have decided I like this Ti case pair


----------



## cmchong77

Oris 65 blue 36mm on Colareb Spoleto Stitched (short size) 18mm. I like the look despite having to remove the quick release spring bars and squeeze the strap into the 17mm lugs.


----------



## MadMrB




----------



## wheelbuilder

TT1 Diver.










Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2

Please excuse my non-existant photography skills


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## c3p0




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

Wife loves her Oris pointer date


----------



## websturr

Green with envy


----------



## Cypjonno

Some great looking pieces on here guys. 
I bought this XXL Classic Chronograph recently. Really love it but not getting the wrist time. May have to look at a strap change to see if that works for me.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Barge




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

My first Oris, love this watch, the first week has been awesome so far!









Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## heboil




----------



## vdang

Have been lurking here for a while bought my first Oris, a Divers Sixty Five, recently and love it. Now on the hunt for the right Big Crown.


----------



## Tenorman12

I love my Oris Artix GT. Been my daily driver since I got it. Would love a Big Crown Pointer Date in 40mm for a business casual piece.


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ my favorite chrono..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF & Stay Safe'..


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Bruno28

Oris Big crown propilot Calibre 111









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam




----------



## Drudge




----------



## websturr




----------



## Zedd88

Swapped out the steel bracelet of my Oris BC3 Advanced Day Date for a blue denim strap.


----------



## mrcub2000

Aquis Date Relief.


----------



## ForestSpirit

I wear this D65 pretty much all day every day. In fact, since I bought it in August I've only let it run through its power reserve may 3-4 times (and, no, I don't have a watch winder). I love this watch!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15794991


Great choice Russ 🤔😊👍🏽! I also had considered a Gray NATO or Canvas strap, a nice subtle contrast with the Slate dial.


----------



## RussMurray

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Great choice Russ 🤔😊👍🏽! I also had considered a Gray NATO or Canvas strap, a nice subtle contrast with the Slate dial.


Thanks very much. I also have the bracelet but it's always great to have options, eh?


----------



## ofted42

Plaid pajama pants. Essential work from home attire, and a nice complement to the blue in the Clipperton.


----------



## tymezone




----------



## RussMurray

ofted42 said:


> Plaid pajama pants. Essential work from home attire, and a nice complement to the blue in the Clipperton.
> 
> View attachment 15795557


Those PJ's would match my coat!


----------



## Barge




----------



## sickondivers

*TT1 day / date















*


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Thunder1

c3p0 said:


>


A good match, but I prefer it on the bi-color bracelet..


----------



## c3p0

Thunder1 said:


> A good match, but I prefer it on the bi-color bracelet..


I agree, but I put it on this strap for a job interview. I think it was better.


----------



## Thunder1

c3p0 said:


> I agree, but I put it on this strap for a job interview. I think it was better.


Good luck!!..


----------



## mathurss

My Propilot 111









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

BC3 Advanced


----------



## RussMurray

Made the mistake in dropping in on the local AD this afternoon.....oops


----------



## RussMurray

No surprise I reckon.....


----------



## JunkerJorge

RussMurray said:


> No surprise I reckon.....
> View attachment 15806711
> 
> 
> View attachment 15806714


Beauty. This one really has my eye right now. What are your thoughts?


----------



## RussMurray

JunkerJorge said:


> Beauty. This one really has my eye right now. What are your thoughts?


I'm really liking it. What really appealed to me aside from great legibility, is the knurling around the bezel and on the crown. With respect to the former, it's hard to see the seconds hand because it's black. Perhaps it was designed that way to preserve some form of a pilot watch aesthetic? They could have used a slightly brighter color to the tip but it's a minor "niggle". The case finishing is a really nice change. Edited to add: It would have been nice if Oris had incorporated drilled lugs.


----------



## nets

Oris Blakey


----------



## Thunder1

RussMurray said:


> No surprise I reckon.....
> View attachment 15806711
> 
> 
> View attachment 15806714


An excellent pick-up..The Watch Gods give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## RussMurray

Thunder1 said:


> An excellent pick-up..The Watch Gods give it 2 spears up!!..


Thanks big guy!


----------



## JonS1967

Just switched from the bracelet to this WatchGecko Tropic. Very comfortable and the Tropic definitely gives the watch a different vibe. I particularly like how it accentuates the shape of the lugs. After owning this watch for several years I still love it just as much as I did the day I got it. Cheers and Happy Easter!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## RussMurray

Although I just picked this up a couple of days ago, it's sometimes never to soon to try on some new shoes, even if it's just for fun


----------



## davidevo

RussMurray said:


> Although I just picked this up a couple of days ago, it's sometimes never to soon to try on some new shoes, even if it's just for fun
> 
> View attachment 15808588
> 
> 
> View attachment 15808590


This combo is super dope!!


----------



## RussMurray

davidevo said:


> This combo is super dope!!


Thanks, it does kinda work although I have to admit the OEM strap is no slouch either


----------



## heboil

On an Etsy ostrich.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Oris chrono..


----------



## triz

RussMurray said:


> Although I just picked this up a couple of days ago, it's sometimes never to soon to try on some new shoes, even if it's just for fun
> 
> View attachment 15808588
> 
> 
> View attachment 15808590


Have yet to own an Oris, but this may well push me over the edge !


----------



## itguy61

I have been concerned the 42mm might wear small on me. It looks like these do not wear small at all. I have a 7.5 inch wrist. Are you finding these to wear small at all?


----------



## RussMurray

triz said:


> Have yet to own an Oris, but this may well push me over the edge !


Nudge, nudge


----------



## buggravy




----------



## JonS1967

buggravy said:


> View attachment 15813188


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting

Depth Gauge.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## SMB72

Big Crown 1917 with autumn. The second photo shows how much the crystal is domed.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## itguy61

SMB72 said:


> Big Crown 1917 with autumn. The second photo shows how much the crystal is domed.
> View attachment 15815937
> 
> View attachment 15815938


The effect from the dome is cool.


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Drudge




----------



## wheelbuilder

TT1 Diver









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Paxman

Oris Audi Sport GMT


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Barge




----------



## nets

.


----------



## mizzy

Newly acquired


----------



## c3p0




----------



## mikegoldnj




----------



## SifuJeff

Aquis Calibre 400


----------



## Famousname

Today was juuuuuusst the right weather to undertake some leisurely premium motoring under clear Kentucky blue skies.

Oris is '04. Polo Coat is '91/'92 . Sweatshirt is '96ish. Benz is '94. Me? Definitely vintage. LOL


----------



## epetrillo

Big Crown Swiss Hunter Team.


----------



## Barge




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ Big Crown ProPilot&#8230;


----------



## heboil

On blue Colareb.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 15833493


Beautiful bracelet. What is it,? It has a very nice vintage look that goes very well with the watch.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## mizzy

Honeymoon


----------



## GMTtwotone

Enjoying the 80th Anniversary


----------



## ofted42

Back on the strap for the summer (my wrists swell a lot when I get hot).


----------



## SteelerinTX

I love the Aquis line!


----------



## 76.ultra




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## kplam

The Divers 65 really looks the best on a tropic-style rubber!


----------



## ofted42

Another lovely spring in Wisconsin










And an hour later...


----------



## c3p0

Actually wearing shoes today.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42

Clipperton in the monitor glow. Two years in and still don't get tired of looking at her.


----------



## JonS1967

ofted42 said:


> Clipperton in the monitor glow. Two years in and still don't get tired of looking at her.
> 
> View attachment 15842790


Cool pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zedd88




----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Diver 65 Topper 'Maxi' to brighten up a cloudy Saturday:


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## NakedYoga




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Barge




----------



## borchard929

Just picked this one up in a trade.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## borchard929

Got a new strap for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

ThORISday!

This lovely Oris Aquis 'mint green' diver for this bright day.

39.5 mm is the perfect size diver for small wrists, especially when there's some magic that makes the lug to lug shorter that what one would expect for that case size.

The colourway is called mint green though the dial is much closer to sage than mint. The promotional material for this watch features ladies and it was listed in the ladies watches catalogue at many ADs. I took the plunge anyway and I am loving it.

The dial is deceptive in photos and in catalogue renders. The sage green of the dial is not a plain solid colour but somewhat pearlescent with a distinct shimmer. The sage grades so beautifully into the grey at the edge of the dial that I am hard put to find where the gradient starts. That grey is so well matched with the grey of the tungsten bezel that in most light you'd think they were the same material, a triumph of design and execution!

The indices and hands set are standard Oris Aquis and the signed crown stamps the identity irrefutably in place.

A lovely watch, this is a true unisex watch as evidenced by my wife's interest in "borrowing" the watch! 
















Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## copemanphoto

RussMurray said:


> Made the mistake in dropping in on the local AD this afternoon.....oops
> View attachment 15805520
> 
> 
> View attachment 15805521


How do you like the strap? Is it comfortable? Is it water proof? It sure looks great, my BC Propilot has the leather strap and I have been thinking of ordering the one you have. Cheers Mike.


----------



## RussMurray

copemanphoto said:


> How do you like the strap? Is it comfortable? Is it water proof? It sure looks great, my BC Propilot has the leather strap and I have been thinking of ordering the one you have. Cheers Mike.


I love the strap and it's comfortable but with a calfskin lining, I don't think it's waterproof. Buying an OEM version is expensive though. I priced them out when I was contemplating a grey version and bought a grey rubber instead.


----------



## Stonechild

Morning everyone, big Aquis fan here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

My first ever Oris community post.


----------



## heboil

On ostrich.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## tornadobox




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## gmads

An oldie...


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## GMTtwotone

Rockin the bronze


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## WizardofWatch




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Thunder1

And an Oris Divers 65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## BRN

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a classy looking watch.??


----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> Such a classy looking watch.


Thanks for your kind words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

BRN said:


> Such a classy looking watch.


I really strongly agree. This may have to be my next purchase. I thought it was going to be an Aquis. But you have changed my mind.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8705F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Osteoman said:


> I really strongly agree. This may have to be my next purchase. I thought it was going to be an Aquis. But you have changed my mind.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-8705F using Tapatalk


I think this model might be discontinued. It's a shame because it's one of the "original" Big Crown Original models. LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

JonS1967 said:


> I think this model might be discontinued. It's a shame because it's one of the "original" Big Crown Original models. LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhh? Well that's not good. You will just have to sell me yours then!!.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Osteoman said:


> Ohhhh? Well that's not good. You will just have to sell me yours then!!.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I think they're out there. Try calling Topper to see if they can track one down for you. I purchased it on the bracelet and switch between the bracelet and the Rios strap in the photo. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Osteoman

JonS1967 said:


> I think they're out there. Try calling Topper to see if they can track one down for you. I purchased it on the bracelet and switch between the bracelet and the Rios strap in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm generally a bracelet guy but that watch on that brown strap just looks like a million bucks. Classy.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Osteoman said:


> I'm generally a bracelet guy but that watch on that brown strap just looks like a million bucks. Classy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Me too. I always try to buy on bracelet if I can. I would recommend that here too just because it's nice to have the option, the bracelet is really nicely made, and will be expensive to source later assuming you can even find it. Just my $0.02.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead




----------



## One-Seventy

According to one wit, "there is only one thing that should be brown". However, I like it!


----------



## savetime




----------



## Osteoman

JonS1967 said:


> Me too. I always try to buy on bracelet if I can. I would recommend that here too just because it's nice to have the option, the bracelet is really nicely made, and will be expensive to source later assuming you can even find it. Just my $0.02.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with your logic. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## c3p0




----------



## GMTtwotone

Fresh back from full Factory  overhaul service! My 70s Oris Star 25j automatic day/date.


----------



## jonathanemra

GMTtwotone said:


> Fresh back from full Factory  overhaul service! My 70s Oris Star 25j automatic day/date.


Thats such a beauty!!! Must feel amazing to have it back from full service. Nothing like a vintage watch running well


----------



## GMTtwotone

Yeah for sure! I love it, it's so 70s. It's keeping -2 s/d averaged over 7 positions on my timegrapher. Well within COSC specs.


----------



## mizzy

Carysfort Reef Limited Edition


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

To sum up divers 65:


----------



## Thunder1

Whiskey&Watch said:


> To sum up divers 65:
> View attachment 15881817


My 'Honey' says hello..


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Thunder1 said:


> My 'Honey' says hello..
> View attachment 15882155


Your honey has beautiful patina! I am in love! again!


----------



## JonS1967

GMTtwotone said:


> Fresh back from full Factory  overhaul service! My 70s Oris Star 25j automatic day/date.


That is super groovy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## NakedYoga




----------



## PassionforHorology

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 15833493


That BoR bracelet is from "TheCuratedWrist" on Instagram, right? I have one too, but it turns out the gentleman who owns "TheCuratedWrist" also owns Forstner! So I ended up buying a Komfit and have had it on my Pointer Date ever since!

Actually decided to give my BCPD some wrist time today, deviating from my usual weekend daily Tag Heuer Aquaracer. I really need to give this Oris some more love, it's an incredible piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

Osteoman said:


> I'm generally a bracelet guy but that watch on that brown strap just looks like a million bucks. Classy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I got a quote from Topper for a bracelet for my Pointer Date, basically the same model as yours, but all steel with a gilt black dial. They quoted me at about $350-$400 if my memory serves correctly.

I ended up just going with a Komfit band from Forstner; I think it really suits the watch in a rather unique way. I'll include a photo.

Also, did you buy that Pointer Date new? If so, what year? Mine is from 2012, and I purchased it brand new last March. It runs perfectly well, but I do want to get it serviced due to its age, I just have no experience with the Oris service center, or sending watches out to be serviced. I'd love some input regarding having an Oris serviced in the US!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador




----------



## Barge




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Yesterday...










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime




----------



## dubhead




----------



## Pj66




----------



## nimzotech

Ahh the sentimentality of bronze and patina.








Love  Oris.








Aftermarket Horween leather strap fitted with the Oris buckle.









Definitely a special piece in my collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## Lab4Us

June 1, 1904
*Oris* is *founded* by Paul Cattin and Georges Christian in the Swiss town of Hölstein. They buy the recently closed Lohner & Co *watch* factory, and on June 1, 1904 the two men enter into a contract with the local mayor. They name their new *watch* company *Oris*, after a nearby brook.










Sun is a killer&#8230;but better than last week of rain!


----------



## ceebee

Lake Baikal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maiden

One day old and my first Oris









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## nimzotech

Lab4Us said:


> June 1, 1904
> *Oris* is *founded* by Paul Cattin and Georges Christian in the Swiss town of Hölstein. They buy the recently closed Lohner & Co *watch* factory, and on June 1, 1904 the two men enter into a contract with the local mayor. They name their new *watch* company *Oris*, after a nearby brook.
> 
> View attachment 15893776
> 
> 
> Sun is a killer&#8230;but better than last week of rain!
> 
> View attachment 15893777


Is that "ORIS" painted directly on top of the sapphire glass? From the looks of the shadow below seems so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lab4Us

nimzotech said:


> Is that "ORIS" painted directly on top of the sapphire glass? From the looks of the shadow below seems so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not on the outside, would have to be inside. But I don't think so&#8230;here's a pic of hour and minute hands covering it&#8230;optical illusion? Pretty neat in that other pic though! I don't know
enough about watch building to know if there is another clear covering over dial where the "ORIS" would be attached.


----------



## kasemo

Oris on rubber.......









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## mikegoldnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## BoardMike

Newly acquired caliber 400!


----------



## Danielc117

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Diver's 65 Timeless LE


----------



## PassionforHorology

Wearing my newly acquired (by trading with a friend) Diver’s 65 42mm, black dial black bezel. Absolutely loving it so far! Finally, a watch to steal wrist time away from my Tag Heuer Aquaracer reference WAY2113


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

PassionforHorology said:


> Wearing my newly acquired (by trading with a friend) Diver's 65 42mm, black dial black bezel. Absolutely loving it so far! Finally, a watch to steal wrist time away from my Tag Heuer Aquaracer reference WAY2113
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, didn't post a photo! Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## heboil

On canvas.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita

The most beautiful Oris, like mine


----------



## GMTtwotone

heboil said:


> On canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Great shot. Love the oxblood.


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## Lab4Us

Top of a 3 mile stretch of my 11 mile ride, even a little sprinkle to test the water resistance! Fast becoming my workhorse watch!


----------



## BoardMike

Hanging out with some stingrays yesterday, still on wrist today. Gorgeous dial on this watch. After 5 days, it's at +5 seconds. Super impressed with the new caliber 400 Aquis!


----------



## Lab4Us

BoardMike said:


> Hanging out with some stingrays yesterday, still on wrist today. Gorgeous dial on this watch. After 5 days, it's at +5 seconds. Super impressed with the new caliber 400 Aquis!


Great shot! My 400 is at +29 seconds in 9 days; not quite as good as yours, but stellar none the less. 2 of those days (non-sequential) were off wrist sitting on nightstand. IMO, gaining less than 2 minutes a month is a big win at this price point.


----------



## JonS1967

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


It's impossible for this watch to look bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## wheelbuilder

Happy Memorial Day Oris fans! The only non-diver I own.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

wheelbuilder said:


> Happy Memorial Day Oris fans! The only non-diver I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


What a gorgeous chrono dial - numerals remind of the Big Crown Pilot.
Is is related?


----------



## malioil

In the box ready for a bit of wear in the evening. My 'rotation' has literally been the JD and the Oris these past few days.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch




----------



## NakedYoga

Whale Shark at the beach for Memorial Day.


----------



## wheelbuilder

nimzotech said:


> What a gorgeous chrono dial - numerals remind of the Big Crown Pilot.
> Is is related?


Thanks and yes! It is from the Big Crown Series a few years ago. It is called the Big Crown Chrono I think. Bought new in 2012. Truly the only watch I own that is not a diver. Glad it is Oris. It has been relegated to grilling duties now, so kind of a shame. The Valjoux 7750 is a pleasure to operate, and it is surprisingly, CRAZY accurate.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## glass_citymd02




----------



## dubhead

Tried to get that palm tree reflection...


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## wheelbuilder

TT1 Diver









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoardMike

Best & most accurate watch I've ever owned.


----------



## Dark Overlord

Don't you love when you come inside look down and you see your lume all lit up?


----------



## Osteoman

wheelbuilder said:


> Thanks and yes! It is from the Big Crown Series a few years ago. It is called the Big Crown Chrono I think. Bought new in 2012. Truly the only watch I own that is not a diver. Glad it is Oris. It has been relegated to grilling duties now, so kind of a shame. The Valjoux 7750 is a pleasure to operate, and it is surprisingly, CRAZY accurate.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Why only for grilling duties? And, you have a watch just for grilling duties? .

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8705F using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

ThORISday with this mint-green tungsten bezel Oris Aquis Date.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

OEM










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## Marlins9703

Added the ProPilot GMT to my collection today!


----------



## HyFlyer

Just picked up this beauty today&#8230;


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## trebor2

Arrived today&#8230;.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

trebor2 said:


> Arrived today&#8230;.


First real picture I've seen and it looks fantastic. Congrats!


----------



## mizzy

Carysfort Reef LE


----------



## fiskadoro

ChronOris Date


----------



## podunkeric

Just arrived last night. LOVING how it looks! Oris Aquis Hulk









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danielc117

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch




----------



## sgav8r




----------



## gto05z




----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## heboil

On a Colareb.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## gto05z




----------



## flyby71




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Thunder1

And a taste of 'Honey' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cowboytime




----------



## BoardMike

After 14 days, still only +6.5 seconds total. Amazing accuracy.


----------



## brash47

Just arrived and finally sized....then put on rubber for summer.

When I took it out in the sunlight....WOW!























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Earl Grey

Still my favorite after all these years. I'd prefer it at 39mm, but it works ok due to relatively short lug to lug for 41.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

@Earl Grey ; @RussMurray ; 
Nice piece !
More frequently than not simple is best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Earl Grey said:


> Still my favorite after all these years. I'd prefer it at 39mm, but it works ok due to relatively short lug to lug for 41.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This could be the perfect one watch.... ?


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Lee_K

Just joined Team Green. This is my third Aquis and the best one yet.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Wearing my green Aquis as well today 👍


----------



## nets

Today Oris Blakey


----------



## Lab4Us

Loving this watch&#8230;


----------



## FSLoxton

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666

Posted a review on the main public forum. Very pleased with this piece. My first Oris!


----------



## Marlins9703

Mr. GMT and me are enjoying some vacay time on St Helena Island SC.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## flyby71

Just got my second Oris. I'm very much enjoying it!


----------



## heboil




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## craigmorin4555

GBLE II today









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Finally sized the bracelet!


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## brash47

Day 7 of Oris wear and time test. I've only taken it off to workout. Slept, showered, all activities have had this on the wrist this last week.

It's very comfortable, looks amazing and here are the time results....no complaints at all.























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikegoldnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## SR20Fastback

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 15946807


making me miss my divers 65 after being gone for like 3 years now


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

nimzotech said:


> @Earl Grey ; @RussMurray ;
> Nice piece !
> More frequently than not simple is best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

usclassic said:


> This could be the perfect one watch....
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. It's been weeks since I have worn any of my other 6 watches.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2

heboil said:


> On a Colareb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Nice! Which Colareb strap is this?


----------



## usclassic




----------



## gto05z




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## c3p0

Its been a while.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## trebor2

Just arrived. Sunshine highlighting the red dial nicely!


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## c3p0




----------



## mikegoldnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## EightEyes

Working from home with the Divers 65.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoardMike




----------



## hugh9591

I just got mine yesterday. Something odd with the bottom end-link. It actually rotates around. Anyone else have this issue with a bracelet end-link? I wonder if there is an easy way to fix this.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch




----------



## Mediocre

I cannot decide if I like TT1's or Aquis better


----------



## maestindy1

]


----------



## hugh9591

Here is my baby today.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## c3p0

hugh9591 said:


> I just got mine yesterday. Something odd with the bottom end-link. It actually rotates around. Anyone else have this issue with a bracelet end-link? I wonder if there is an easy way to fix this.
> View attachment 15959879


I don't know what you mean. Can you post a picture of the problem? It might be better to do so on its own thread. This one is mostly eye candy. 

Edit: Nevermind. I see you already did.


----------



## wheelbuilder

TT1 Diver.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]

Miles Davis Tonneau Chronograph


----------



## c3p0




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## NakedYoga

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15952496


This is awesome. What model is it?


----------



## gto05z

NakedYoga said:


> This is awesome. What model is it?


Oris Staghorn Restoration LE


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## nimzotech

Macro fun 










Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## one onety-one

The BCPD light blue is so versatile. It's showing off some of its greyer tendencies today.


----------



## Barge




----------



## BRN




----------



## baranalkan85

My new Oris Aquis Relief.This is my 6. Oris Aquis and really like this model and brand!


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Abhishek.b27

Big Crown Pointer Date today.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## AMM1959

I have an actual face to face business meeting today. The first in many months! That makes it an Artelier day...


----------



## wheelbuilder

65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Blue Colareb.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## Barge




----------



## gto05z




----------



## MellowYellow




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

Acquired this Big Crown Pro Pilot about 8 months ago. It's a 45mm but with my nearly 8" wrist and its low profile it's like I'm wearing hardly nothing. The tapered bracelet is definitely a comfort factor. Wearing it while I work is practically unnoticeable until the deep blue catches my eye. Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lab4Us




----------



## AMM1959




----------



## Mazzerooni




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Arnosch

Pointer dates unite!


----------



## djwoblely

underwater in its element


----------



## wisconsinwalter

New to Oris, got this today. I love the colors together!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baranalkan85




----------



## Pete26

Barge said:


>


Switzerland is lovely.


----------



## baranalkan85

This Aquis is my 6th Aquis I have owned and really love this brand for daily.Handsome model.


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

Happy Monday!


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Pete26

I got this the other day from an AD at nearly 50% off. Very nice watch.

I have always had an interest in RFDS so this was a no brainer. Also love pilot style watches as I don't dive, no longer have a job and love the visibility.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## trebor2

On a green Colareb&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## trebor2

&#8230;&#8230;and blue....


----------



## rise

My newly acquired NOS Chronoris Movember Edition. Always loved this model, and when my AD offered me a 44% discount, couldn't say no !


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## c3p0




----------



## heboil

Perlon for the summer heat wave.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chris902

New to me and rectangular:


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Barge




----------



## Ckviking72

Oris TT1 this morning









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpymachinist




----------



## argonaute2

grumpymachinist said:


> View attachment 16004854





grumpymachinist said:


> View attachment 16004854


----------



## grumpymachinist

argonaute2 said:


> View attachment 16005365


Haha! That's awesome! Are you a Tri-Cities resident also? I'm in Kearney. My wife and I figured we'd head to downtown Hastings this afternoon to check out First Street Brewing and Steeple Brewing.

Great looking Aquis, by the way. Is that the 41.5mm?


----------



## argonaute2

grumpymachinist said:


> Haha! That's awesome! Are you a Tri-Cities resident also? I'm in Kearney. My wife and I figured we'd head to downtown Hastings this afternoon to check out First Street Brewing and Steeple Brewing.
> 
> Great looking Aquis, by the way. Is that the 41.5mm?


I spent a few years living in Hastings but no longer reside there. Love 1st Street, especially the porter. Yup, it is a 41.5. Had it for about a year now and love it. Put it on leather to tone down the "bling" from the bracelet to make it more appropriate for my work.


----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Divers 65 Topper Jewellers 'Maxi' Edition


----------



## Earl Grey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RussMurray

Put the Pointer Date back on the bracelet last night. What a task! I know that sounds ridiculous but the tolerances are pretty tight


----------



## gto05z




----------



## fiskadoro

Diver's 65 Timeless LE


----------



## AMM1959

Patina coming along nicely!

Cheers


----------



## eob

currently enjoying my BCPD on bracelet


----------



## pizza_dog

Just a RIS today,


----------



## Ticktocker

Aquis GMT. Looking a bit black instead of blue today.........


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch




----------



## BRN

On the Oregon coast.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ivanos

RussMurray said:


> Put the Pointer Date back on the bracelet last night. What a task! I know that sounds ridiculous but the tolerances are pretty tight
> 
> View attachment 16010613


May you share whether it's easy or not that easy to remove/put back the bracelet? I noticed that the OEM strap shall be easy to remove/put back due to its quick release design. Don't know if it's also easy for the bracelet. If it is, then this would be way more convenient to replace bracelet/strap on the go. Thanks.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnosch

When I first got this Aquis I wasn't sure, but it grew on me quick and now love it.


----------



## MellowYellow

New shoes for my Aquis from Combat Straps (Aaron Bespoke)


----------



## c3p0




----------



## grumpymachinist

Putting it to work to time some fried chicken.


----------



## BRN

Arnosch said:


> When I first got this Aquis I wasn't sure, but it grew on me quick and now love it.
> View attachment 16017774


I tried this watch on at the AD where I purchased my D65. It left me with a good impression. It's a lovely watch!


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## c3p0




----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## mikegoldnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Gclink

Three days with this and loving it.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## gto05z

Just out of the water


----------



## JTK Awesome

Cutting down from two Oris' to one. Keeping my Aquis - I have the same one as @ceebee - and letting go of the Artix GT.


----------



## Thunder1

And from below, the 3 hander for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## NakedYoga

http://imgur.com/h5mQ1YD


----------



## Gclink

I like it on this Hemsut strap, although the bracelet is very comfortable.


----------



## WatchEater666

Coolest thing about this watch is the gigantic mainspring. Check out how much tighter it gets after winding the watch. I've owned watches that are 15x what this was and this is probably one of my top 3


----------



## Barge

Happy Swiss national day.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

On a strapsco bracelet...


----------



## dubhead




----------



## East




----------



## heboil

On OEM.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## evgentz

My second Oris. My first was a gorgeous F1 Williams with black dial on a rubber strap. I sold it because with 42 mm in diameter, big crown and its thickness it was unwearable on my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Abhishek.b27

The original! Oris 65 today.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ivanos

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16041404












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch




----------



## deepsea03

Topper Oris 65 on Diaboliq


----------



## coffeebreak

Haven't worn this one since 2019


----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## c3p0




----------



## gto05z




----------



## Pete26




----------



## RG2107




----------



## Cowboytime




----------



## Paxman




----------



## MellowYellow




----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.b27

Wore the Oris 65 and will change into the Oxblood Pointer date for the rest of this week.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Bigjule111

This thing a stunner ..so easy on the eyes 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fiskadoro

ChronOris Date


----------



## nimzotech

Fully Bronze including dial.




































Swapped the leather for a military RAF 210 strap with bronze hardware.

What do you guys think - good pairing?

Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## gto05z

cant decide


----------



## Barge




----------



## WatchEater666

10 day PR actually goes well beyond that. This thing is insanely accurate.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Again the BIG Crown Pointer Date Pilot








Analog in a digital world.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## stvenski64




----------



## c3p0




----------



## nimzotech

stvenski64 said:


> View attachment 16061328


Nice piece  
I have not seen a date wheel like that.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## chris902

Rectangular pointer date.


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Ticktocker

GMT on a daily walk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maestindy1




----------



## deepsea03

Last day with the '65, on its way to a new home


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## gto05z




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## SchwarzStock

Can someone tell me what model this is? I bought it new circa 1993 and wore it for years but put it away when I recieved a Maurice L. as a gift. The Maurice L. was in and out of the shop often so It was replaced with a Meistersinger No. 2. Last year I dug out this watch and sent it to Oris for a rebuild and now it looks just like the day I bought it. Been told it is a "Big Crown" but it is not marked...

SS


----------



## JOHN J.

SchwarzStock said:


> Can someone tell me what model this is? I bought it new circa 1993 and wore it for years but put it away when I recieved a Maurice L. as a gift. The Maurice L. was in and out of the shop often so It was replaced with a Meistersinger No. 2. Last year I dug out this watch and sent it to Oris for a rebuild and now it looks just like the day I bought it. Been told it is a "Big Crown" but it is not marked...
> 
> SS
> View attachment 16073014
> View attachment 16073017


I believe that is a Big Crown Pointer Date. A beauty! What did Oris charge for the rebuild service?


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

Just bought this Pointer date off Reddit and opened the box yesterday. First Oris I've owned and it's better than I imagined. Off to the ball game on day 2!


----------



## JonS1967

deepsea03 said:


> Last day with the '65, on its way to a new home


Looks like a Topper edition. Some lucky person is going to get a special watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos




----------



## MellowYellow

argonaute2 said:


> View attachment 16072314


Great choice with the white strap!


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## SchwarzStock

Mine is not marked "Big Crown"... Are there Big Crowns without the marking? Officially?


----------



## SchwarzStock

Oh, 500 Euro for the rebuild with band


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## Beena

My brand new 40mm Divers 65 Bronze Bezel fresh from the AD this afternoon. My birthday present for next March before it gets hidden away by my wife.


----------



## deepsea03

JonS1967 said:


> Looks like a Topper edition. Some lucky person is going to get a special watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed! It is Topper and yes it is a special watch


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Mediocre

Few days ago, forgot to share here


----------



## Daveh1

markubig said:


> I noticed that there isn't one of these threads on the Oris Forum ... I love my Artix Chronometer and I've been wearing it everyday since I got it! Looks fantastic with a business suit!!
> 
> View attachment 1008874
> 
> 
> So what Oris are you wearing today?












Rocking a vintage Oris Big Crown. An heirloom piece from my father, this watch is about 30 years old and still going strong!


----------



## Daveh1

incognito said:


> My BC Diver Regulator


Very classy, goes well with the formal outfit


----------



## Gclink

I've had this a few weeks and absolutely love it.


----------



## Beena

Gclink said:


> I've had this a few weeks and absolutely love it.
> View attachment 16079001


Very nice ?? I bought the bronze bezel version at the weekend but it has been hidden away by my wife until my birthday next March. It's going to be torture waiting seven months to wear it, as they are such beautiful watches. I hope you enjoy yours though.


----------



## rickpal14

Ogunquit, Maine for the week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Oris Regulateur* for today


----------



## ryan850

Oris on ostrich


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, v2 with the brushed bezel insert. I had v1.

Nice watch. I miss mine.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## c3p0




----------



## RG2107




----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## ofted42

Easier to type without it on, but she's never far away.


----------



## SteelerinTX

My 20 year old Big Crown on a bund!
View attachment 16091184







View attachment 16091184


----------



## spoonman

Here's a 42mm next to a 40mm - just in case you were interested.


----------



## pdaigle

Pulled out this LE El Hierro to wear this week! Love the black DLC finish and of course I'm a huge fan of the black and red!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

ofted42 said:


> View attachment 16090181
> Easier to type without it on, but she's never far away.


If you put that watch side by side with watches costing up to 5x as much, I believe most people would see them as equals. We are WIS and we know everything about everything, so we don't count, but I think the average consumer would look at comparisons and question the higher priced watches.

And at the end of the day, isn't that what a watch company wants to hear from average consumers? I think so. But what's interesting is you dig deeper and the WIS sees incredible value, too. Oris is in a unique position these days; a good position.


----------



## ofted42

I totally agree, I've gotten far more comments on this one than I ever did wearing an Omega. When I had to decide which ones to keep it was the Planet Ocean and Seamaster that went out the door. Such a well executed watch, Oris really knows what they're doing.


----------



## Barge




----------



## Barge




----------



## Frossty




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Robotaz

ofted42 said:


> View attachment 16090181
> Easier to type without it on, but she's never far away.


Did you have bracelet links brushed?


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ofted42

Robotaz said:


> Did you have bracelet links brushed?


I did, ended up brushing them once the polished areas got a bit scratched up. Never cared for the polished sections since it's my everyday wear and this way it doesn't show marks as much. Turned out great.


----------



## lawlessflyer

Fresh purchase


----------



## Tomc1944

New Big Crown Propilot on the wrist.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon for the UT-Louisiana Lafayette game..Hook 'em Horns!!.


----------



## RadTime11

Day on the lake


----------



## gto05z




----------



## canary301




----------



## Arnosch




----------



## stvenski64




----------



## JonS1967

canary301 said:


> View attachment 16102809


Nice! Don't see many of these. Have you had any issues with the crown tube? Mine stripped&#8230; twice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canary301

fortunately I have not encounter such issue. 
this is an old watch >10 years. i used to wind it slowly to avoid any mishap.


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

canary301 said:


> fortunately I have not encounter such issue.
> this is an old watch >10 years. i used to wind it slowly to avoid any mishap.


I'm glad you haven't had any trouble with yours. I was ultra careful after replacing the crown tube the first time. Not sure why it stripped a second time. I'll get it repaired again one of these days. It's really an incredible watch. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16103837


Beautiful&#8230; great photo too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock

*







*


----------



## Robotaz

JonS1967 said:


> Nice! Don't see many of these. Have you had any issues with the crown tube? Mine stripped&#8230; twice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like I remember you talking about that a long time ago. 6-7 years or more. You're on your third now?


----------



## RussMurray

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful&#8230; great photo too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much!


----------



## Barge




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Robotaz said:


> Seems like I remember you talking about that a long time ago. 6-7 years or more. You're on your third now?


Yep, after it broke the 2nd time I put the watch away intending to send it out for repair. Other things kept coming up and repairing became less important until I kind of forgot about it. Every (rare) once in a while I'll see someone post one and it reminds me&#8230; It also piques my curiosity with respect to what others have experienced with theirs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

JonS1967 said:


> Yep, after it broke the 2nd time I put the watch away intending to send it out for repair. Other things kept coming up and repairing became less important until I kind of forgot about it. Every (rare) once in a while I'll see someone post one and it reminds me&#8230; It also piques my curiosity with respect to what others have experienced with theirs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you still have it?


----------



## JonS1967

Robotaz said:


> So you still have it?


Yes, tucked away in a drawer somewhere. I put it in a Ziploc bag with a package of desiccant.

I guess part of me is a little apprehensive about repairing it again since the first repair didn't last very long. I tried to find out if Oris had made an improved part, but didn't get very far with my inquiry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer

Let the aging process begin 
















Some spider effects at the clasp area while the bezel is turning a darker tone and the numbers are popping being lighter. totally digging it.


----------



## ivanos

lawlessflyer said:


> Let the aging process begin
> 
> View attachment 16105303
> View attachment 16105304
> 
> Some spider effects at the clasp area while the bezel is turning a darker tone and the numbers are popping being lighter. totally digging it.
> View attachment 16105315


Yours seems age quite fast. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## gto05z




----------



## Frossty




----------



## ivanos

Frossty said:


> View attachment 16107537


Beautiful reflection in the background


----------



## LayeredTrout

Movember edition.


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening watching the UT-Arkansas game..Hook 'em Horns, baby!!..


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## DC Lavman




----------



## lawlessflyer




----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## pureb

Love those Fratello and Movember editions. Shouldn't have sold my Movember!


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## ryan850

Falling in love again on a halios strap


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Abhishek.b27

Watch for the week.


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reidceeding

Beena said:


> Very nice ?? I bought the bronze bezel version at the weekend but it has been hidden away by my wife until my birthday next March. It's going to be torture waiting seven months to wear it, as they are such beautiful watches. I hope you enjoy yours though.


Oh, man... That's rough. I ordered the same one yesterday and am having a hard time waiting for shipping.

Good luck!


----------



## JonS1967

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16114926


As much as I like the entire Diver 65 line, this one is still my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

JonS1967 said:


> As much as I like the entire Diver 65 line, this one is still my favorite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's mine too. Incorporating that dial really completes the all to common (nowadays) retro theme.


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## Thunder1

Later this afternoon/evening for watching the UT-Rice game..Hook'em Horns!!..


----------



## indygreg




----------



## hugh9591

I got my baby back from a warranty repair for the movement. I set it yesterday against the Atomic Clock; it is accurate to within one second. Absolutely fantastic. This will be my daily wear from now on.


----------



## olske59

markubig said:


> So what Oris are you wearing today?


Worldtime LE - 'Jules Verne' on ostrich leg strap


----------



## Zaus

Oris 65 Heritage. Will be my main daily watch for a while. Mid tier brand, but excellent execution can't be beaten for such price.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## donvegas




----------



## Barge




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## mizzy

GMT Oris


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## hinlog

Oris 2









Sent from my SM-A525F using Tapatalk


----------



## VlahdiVahstard

My 1 and only Oris


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off(and the UT-Texas Tech game!!) w/ my 'Honey'..Hook 'em Horns!!..


----------



## RG2107

Finally done with moving to a new apartment, time to enjoy the rest of the weekend now


----------



## Robotaz

Cellblock said:


> View attachment 16135909


I love the floating hands on the ProPilots with the matte black and white scheme. There's something about the simplicity and legibility that I really like. The ones with fancier hands just don't sing to me at all.


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Zaus




----------



## Reidceeding

Picked up this guy yesterday. I started saving for it a while ago, and stopped halfway to settle for the Seiko SPB143... It was a great watch, but didn't fill the void. Sold it, and a couple others, and got what I had originally wanted. No regrets. This is gorgeous! The bracelet is just too cool 😁

Bonus points for the cute sleeping dog in the background.


----------



## gmads




----------



## BGFalcon

My wife gave me this last Saturday for my birthday.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

I finally got it... 
Since this model seems to be discontinued, it wasn't easy to get it brand new - hesitated too long.
Glad to finally add this wonderful piece to my collection. Such a versatile, perfectly balanced watch.
*THE 65*:


----------



## JonS1967

Getting ready for October 1st (I changed the date to the 31st when I set it tonight so I don’t have to change the date tomorrow)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42

Threw the Clipperton on the strap today.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Philip_Marlowe

Happy Friday, WatchFam


----------



## Thunder1

A 'fitting choice' for the UT-TCU game today...Hook 'Em Horns!!..


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eisenhorn76




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Sugman




----------



## RG2107




----------



## gto05z




----------



## JonS1967

Love the texture on this dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontificator

Big brown truck delivered my first ever Oris this morning and I love it. Not a big fan of Bund-style straps but this one gives the watch a bit more wrist presence and besides, the factory strap it came with is hideous.


----------



## Scottsh80

markubig said:


> I noticed that there isn't one of these threads on the Oris Forum ... I love my Artix Chronometer and I've been wearing it everyday since I got it! Looks fantastic with a business suit!!
> 
> View attachment 1008874
> 
> 
> So what Oris are you wearing today?


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## c3p0

JonS1967 said:


> Love the texture on this dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, very nice. So, is that is a discontinued model?


----------



## lawlessflyer

My daily lately


----------



## JonS1967

c3p0 said:


> Yes, very nice. So, is that is a discontinued model?


Thank you! I believe they have discontinued this model, although it was a staple the lineup for many years so I’m kind of surprised they decided to discontinue it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## putyourwatchon

Proud new owner as of today...


----------



## Mediocre

Scottsh80 said:


> View attachment 16161156


I like the watch, but I was hesitant to click "like" because I have no idea what your bracelet is about.....and Google seemed like a risky option


----------



## pdaigle

putyourwatchon said:


> Proud new owner as of today...


Congratulations! I have a blue Day/Date Big Crown Pro Pilot like that on the bracelet and love the look and feel of it on the wrist. Wear it in good health!


----------



## DC Lavman




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

...


----------



## RG2107

Got my Oris a couple of straps to spice things up a bit!


----------



## nyburner

Big Crown Pointer 40 (greyish brownish dial) on my 6.9” wrist


----------



## Thunder1

This morning & for the UT-OK game..Hook 'Em Horns!!..


----------



## BevisFrondFan




----------



## mte78




----------



## gto05z




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Barge




----------



## robertkostner




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## horntk




----------



## nigelw

25 year old 36mm Big Crown.


----------



## RG2107




----------



## Cblock406

Going on 3 years now and still love wearing this.


----------



## lassus

New Big Crown ProPilot… enjoying it very much.


----------



## skumbre

My ORIS FLIGHT TIMER R4118 / Deep Blue black silicone strap


----------



## a to the k

65 and 69 ;-)


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## camb66




----------



## Michael123

Took the Diver 65 today to make a picture for a Seiko thread, but its also the weekend.


----------



## johnnyboots

Little (BIG!) Worldtimer Action


----------



## Thunder1

For the UT-OK State game today..Hook 'Em Horns!!..


----------



## dubhead




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## RG2107




----------



## lawlessflyer

The time has come to put it on a strap


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## RG2107




----------



## Thunder1

An Oris Divers 65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

65


----------



## Rollan

At +1.3spd. Love this watch!! Excuse the doggie drool. My puppy loves to put Patina on my watch.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Sugman

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 16186083


I need another watch like I need another hole in the head. However, this one is interesting. What are your thoughts on this ProPilot?

And here's my contribution for what I'm wearing, today.


----------



## Mediocre

Sugman said:


> I need another watch like I need another hole in the head. However, this one is interesting. What are your thoughts on this ProPilot?
> 
> And here's my contribution for what I'm wearing, today.
> View attachment 16189691


Nice Aquis!

I have owned it a bit over a month, and I genuinely like it. My only hold back originally was the bezel (which I could only see in pics online, no local AD). In real life it is subtle, clean, and adds character without dominating the watch. Generally speaking, I think Oris does blue dials well. This one works well for me, because it is definitely blue in the right light, but it is never attention grabbing. Lume is great, as with every Oris I have experienced. Case is without blemish on mine. 

I consider it to be the best deal in Oris' lineup today. The grey prices approach absurdly low, which is wonderful for buyers.

Great daily wear for most anyone, very capable of dressing up or down with a simple strap change. The 41mm is near perfect for me, 7.5" wrist


----------



## Sugman

Mediocre said:


> Nice Aquis!
> 
> I have owned it a bit over a month, and I genuinely like it. My only hold back originally was the bezel (which I could only see in pics online, no local AD). In real life it is subtle, clean, and adds character without dominating the watch. Generally speaking, I think Oris does blue dials well. This one works well for me, because it is definitely blue in the right light, but it is never attention grabbing. Lume is great, as with every Oris I have experienced. Case is without blemish on mine.
> 
> I consider it to be the best deal in Oris' lineup today. The grey prices approach absurdly low, which is wonderful for buyers.
> 
> Great daily wear for most anyone, very capable of dressing up or down with a simple strap change. The 41mm is near perfect for me, 7.5" wrist


I really don't need another watch. That said, this one is different than my others. I'm on the fence with it. I appreciate the information. Thanks!


----------



## pdaigle

Mediocre said:


> Nice Aquis!
> 
> I have owned it a bit over a month, and I genuinely like it. My only hold back originally was the bezel (which I could only see in pics online, no local AD). In real life it is subtle, clean, and adds character without dominating the watch. Generally speaking, I think Oris does blue dials well. This one works well for me, because it is definitely blue in the right light, but it is never attention grabbing. Lume is great, as with every Oris I have experienced. Case is without blemish on mine.
> 
> I consider it to be the best deal in Oris' lineup today. The grey prices approach absurdly low, which is wonderful for buyers.
> 
> Great daily wear for most anyone, very capable of dressing up or down with a simple strap change. The 41mm is near perfect for me, 7.5" wrist


To add to this, I have the Day-Date 45mm ProPilot and the one thing I love is the slim, low profile of this watch. Fits neatly under a shirt cuff, stays low and does not feel like it's bulky or sitting up too high. I've got a LE Aquis too and while I like it, I wear my ProPilot much more! OH! And the bracelet is a tapering bracelet which I think has a lot to do with the comfort factor.


----------



## Mediocre

pdaigle said:


> To add to this, I have the Day-Date 45mm ProPilot and the one thing I love is the slim, low profile of this watch. Fits neatly under a shirt cuff, stays low and does not feel like it's bulky or sitting up too high. I've got a LE Aquis too and while I like it, I wear my ProPilot much more! OH! And the bracelet is a tapering bracelet which I think has a lot to do with the comfort factor.


If I can find a bracelet available separately for a reasonable price, I'm going to buy. I have read nothing but rave reviews about it


----------



## pdaigle

Mediocre said:


> If I can find a bracelet available separately for a reasonable price, I'm going to buy. I have read nothing but rave reviews about it


I think it will be well worth the purchase. There are not many bracelets that I never notice on my wrist, but my ProPilot is not only one of them but definitely the top of the stack for me.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an ORIS for flieger Friday..


----------



## Reidceeding

Diver 65 here. I've been wearing it non-stop since I picked it up a few weeks ago. Really liking the way this looks from pretty much ever angle.


----------



## Rollan

Reidceeding said:


> Diver 65 here. I've been wearing it non-stop since I picked it up a few weeks ago. Really liking the way this looks from pretty much ever angle.
> 
> View attachment 16193175
> 
> 
> View attachment 16193176
> 
> 
> View attachment 16193177


This watch definitely checks all the boxes. Should I even bother with a Tudor BB58? I mean wearing the 65 just makes you forget you have anything on your wrist. It’s light, comfortable, and the perfect size.


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## monod




----------



## azwatchman

65 Topper Maxi Today…


----------



## Eisenhorn76

BCPP on a custom-made (to fit the deployment) dark brown crazy horse leather strap


----------



## Reidceeding

Rollan said:


> This watch definitely checks all the boxes. Should I even bother with a Tudor BB58? I mean wearing the 65 just makes you forget you have anything on your wrist. It’s light, comfortable, and the perfect size.


My friend just bought the BB58. Definitely looking forward to trying it on and making a direct comparison. However, I agree that for me this guy checks all the boxes and I'd rather direct some $$$ elsewhere (maybe a BB36, haha).


----------



## fitdad24

BCPP on OEM strap.


----------



## Rollan

Reidceeding said:


> My friend just bought the BB58. Definitely looking forward to trying it on and making a direct comparison. However, I agree that for me this guy checks all the boxes and I'd rather direct some $$$ elsewhere (maybe a BB36, haha).


We’re on the same page, but the BB41 for me in blue.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Happy Tuesday to all! Euler's identity is something I use almost every day in my professional life! Although many believe the great Euler was the inventor of Sudoku, it's not historically correct. First Sudoku was invented in Korea!


----------



## WatchEater666

These are seriously underrated. Massive power reserve - 10 days, stupid accurate, and skeletonized tastefully. You can see the giant mainspring unwind and it looks awesome. Loads of random black polished parts, etc. Surprised Oris isn’t using this movement on more of their products.


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboytime




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## lawlessflyer




----------



## PassionforHorology

Rocking my Oris Diver’s 65 42mm today, absolutely love this watch, the bracelet taper is unlike any other. Actually got this one in a trade with a buddy of mine for an older Aquis I had, the yellow minute track variant of the older generation.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

WatchEater666 said:


> View attachment 16199963
> 
> 
> These are seriously underrated. Massive power reserve - 10 days, stupid accurate, and skeletonized tastefully. You can see the giant mainspring unwind and it looks awesome. Loads of random black polished parts, etc. Surprised Oris isn’t using this movement on more of their products.


Agreed on the tasteful approach to skeleton, and that massive spring is just cool IMO!


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## BlueWhelan

PassionforHorology said:


> Rocking my Oris Diver’s 65 42mm today, absolutely love this watch, the bracelet taper is unlike any other. Actually got this one in a trade with a buddy of mine for an older Aquis I had, the yellow minute track variant of the older generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s some good lume from a 65. Did you charge the crap out of it, or is that a re-lume job? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reidceeding




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## lawlessflyer




----------



## skumbre

Oris GMT


----------



## lawlessflyer




----------



## naganaga

The Oris Big Crown Big Date Propilot for Thorisday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## canary301




----------



## jhdscript

*Oris Regulateur*

*


  




*


----------



## lonegunman

Big Crown Pilot Day/Date. I really enjoy this watch, comfortable fitting and pretty accurate, it is +5 seconds after three days running. I like how the day and date flip almost instantly at exactly midnight.


----------



## gto05z




----------



## JunkerJorge




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## RG2107




----------



## ryan850

Reidceeding said:


> View attachment 16202693


Really love this watch. 

With some regret, I'll be moving on from mine as I picked up a bb58. This was a more than adequate substitute and had a hard time deciding whether to let it go.


----------



## Philip_Marlowe

There are worse ways to spend a Saturday.


----------



## Reidceeding

ryan850 said:


> Really love this watch.
> 
> With some regret, I'll be moving on from mine as I picked up a bb58. This was a more than adequate substitute and had a hard time deciding whether to let it go.


No shame there. The BB58 is amazing!


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## RG2107




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion

Recent aquisition, can't stop staring at it


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Divers 65 Sunset Brown 40mm!


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Barge




----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Pete26

Put this on again after not being able to wear an Automatic watch for a while. Love it.


----------



## naganaga

On day 2 of Deepavali, I am wearing the 41.5mm Oris Aquis Date upcycle. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Barge




----------



## The Watch Ho

First Oris and fist day on.


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## RG2107




----------



## Larry23




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## RG2107




----------



## megulingeboy




----------



## JunkerJorge

Just got a new bracelet and already getting to go out to new places.


----------



## ceebee

Barge said:


>


Love that Pacific NW art


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Reidceeding

Diver 65 enjoying good friends, good beer and a warm fire. I really like the side profile of this one ... Even in the dark!


----------



## Barge

ceebee said:


> Love that Pacific NW art


its from my Burton snowboard


----------



## a to the k

Reidceeding said:


> Diver 65 enjoying good friends, good beer and a warm fire. I really like the side profile of this one ... Even in the dark!
> 
> View attachment 16225058


Look at this! You really captured what I love about this watch. These proportions - could not be better!
It is imho the best recent dive watch with authentic vintage-feel. Better than Tudor BB58, etc. 
Enjoy and thanks for this photo.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RG2107




----------



## jhdscript

For today: *Automatic Oris Regulateur*

*


  




*


----------



## watchmenottv

TT1🏁


----------



## Rollan

Yesterday, while waiting in the car.


----------



## dredzz




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Rollan

With my pup.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## semektet




----------



## Paxman

Oris Audi Sport GMT


----------



## naganaga

A very wet Thorisday here in Bangalore. This vintage three-handed date Oris, likely distributed as a corporate gift. 

It's a lovely watch, and I am loving it every minute it's been on my wrist. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme

65


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## RG2107




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## RG2107




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, something 'minty'..


----------



## redrwster

PassionforHorology said:


> Rocking my Oris Diver’s 65 42mm today, absolutely love this watch, the bracelet taper is unlike any other. Actually got this one in a trade with a buddy of mine for an older Aquis I had, the yellow minute track variant of the older generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The black dial version is the best of the 65s. Classic and timeless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeisterEder

In love 😍


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## jim teo

Sent from my Pixel 5


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Paxman

Oris BC3 Advanced


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## RG2107




----------



## JunkerJorge

I have to say, my Omega Seamaster 300M bracelet is pretty comfortable, but this one still takes the cake!


----------



## RG2107




----------



## Cblock406

Does anyone in here own the brown sunburst dial Aquis? Would love to see a real world pic


----------



## Tenorman12




----------



## johnnyboots




----------



## gmads




----------



## mizzy

Carysfort Reef


----------



## Cowboytime




----------



## oac6680

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Barge




----------



## ceebee

Same as yesterday. Happy Thanksgiving 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iceman767

65 silver





































Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## RG2107




----------



## Reidceeding

My two Oris' (Oris's? Ori?). Mostly wearing the Diver 65 because it's newer, but I'm starting to miss the Big Crown these days.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## sticky

DG


----------



## Rollan

The more I wear my 65, the more I forget about wanting a Tudor BB58. Really the best daily.


----------



## Squaretail

Rollan said:


> The more I wear my 65, the more I forget about wanting a Tudor BB58.


Ditto!


----------



## Rollan

Squaretail said:


> Ditto!


Will the BB58 look better, feel lighter, or keep better time? Right now, the 65 is at +1spd, very true to vintage look and weight, and simple beautiful design. What can justify spending more on the Tudor? Other than the BB58 being a certified chronometer. Is that even necessary?


----------



## Gclink

Ditto!








The BB58 was on my list until I got this a few months ago.


----------



## JonS1967

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16241632


Awesome pic!


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## RussMurray

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome pic!


Thanks!


----------



## Squaretail

Rollan said:


> Will the BB58 look better, feel lighter, or keep better time? Right now, the 65 is at +1spd, very true to vintage look and weight, and simple beautiful design. What can justify spending more on the Tudor? Other than the BB58 being a certified chronometer. Is that even necessary?


Agreed. While I guess I'd like a certified chronometer, it doesn't detract from my enjoyment of this watch. Very happy with it.


----------



## Evil Minion

Can't get enough cotton candy!
Oris really needs to make a 38mm black dial in stainless. I'd sell all others and just keep these two then


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.


----------



## Rollan

Gclink said:


> Ditto!
> View attachment 16268158
> 
> The BB58 was on my list until I got this a few months ago.


i think I’d rather have a second 65. Maybe the brown dial for my next one.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

Didn’t set the date when I put this on but wearing it today.








Date corrected


----------



## ceebee

Have a BN Oris incoming today before 2pm so wearing this one for now 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Just swapped out the blue Lake Baikal above for my brand new Oris fresh off the FedEx truck 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## Tenorman12

Back on leather for the winter.


----------



## ceebee

Of course this is on. It’s only one day old











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RG2107




----------



## ceebee

Still wearing this:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Thunder1

Ending the weekend w/ a Big Crown ProPilot…


----------



## ubuntu9786

I live on a sailboat and so this makes for the perfect daily driver being durable, waterproof, and with a splash of nautical bronze. I sold a few cheaper watches to close in on one Swiss diver and am really glad I did after years and years of reading/being interested in watches but never being in much of a position to drop any money on a watch.


----------



## Thunder1

And a Divers 65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JunkerJorge

Just enjoying a little casual Monday


----------



## Beena

Does yesterday count?


----------



## MeisterEder

ceebee said:


> Still wearing this:
> 
> View attachment 16276929
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What a beast, looks great on your wrist! When are you going to take the protective stickers off the lugs? 🙃


----------



## ceebee

MeisterEder said:


> What a beast, looks great on your wrist! When are you going to take the protective stickers off the lugs?


Thanks for liking it. Good catch on the lugs. That’s just my OCD. I keep my watches as pristine as possible. I leave the case back plastic on and also the clasp plastic on with all my watches for as long as possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thunder1

A Divers 65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Thunder1

And a Divers 65 'mint' for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## tom5518




----------



## Thunder1

A bit of 'honey' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## dspanos

My two babies!


----------



## RG2107




----------



## mwchandler21

my new (to me) Big Crown Pointer Date. Sold off my Khaki King, Cocktail Time and a Certina Ds4 to fund buying this gently used one from Topper. I really like that it checks both of the boxes I had the Hammy and Seiko fulfilling in one. A retro looking doomed dressy watch and a nice quality military vibe Arabic numeral watch. Really enjoying this.


----------



## dubhead

Cause what else to do in long red lights than taking wrist shots?


----------



## BevisFrondFan




----------



## fiskadoro

Trying to show off the gilt on the Diver's 65 Timeless LE


----------



## RG2107




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## WatchEater666

bowling alley light makes your lume purple


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## Pete26

Mine today.


----------



## chris902

Got a vintage Seiko lizard skin strap for my b7460. Feels like it really fits the vibe.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Reidceeding




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## JunkerJorge

Trying to get a feel for what this guy would be like on a bracelet.


----------



## psweeting

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CFR

New (to me), black dial/bronze bezel Diver 65 on bimetal bracelet, and I'm really happy with this combo (my wrist is small, 6"):


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## ceebee

On today again 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cremebrulee




----------



## ceebee

Same as yesterday 

View attachment 16305366




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lawlessflyer

JunkerJorge said:


> View attachment 16300829
> 
> Trying to get a feel for what this guy would be like on a bracelet.


Nice bracelet! Looks like an omega style mind sharing where I could find one of them very nice!


----------



## JunkerJorge

lawlessflyer said:


> Nice bracelet! Looks like an omega style mind sharing where I could find one of them very nice!


It’s from a seamaster


----------



## RG2107




----------



## bubba0951




----------



## Beena

Something a bit different.


----------



## iceman767

All great achievements require time!









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## AMM1959

View attachment 16312230


----------



## AMM1959

Oops, wrong mug! 🤣


----------



## Beena

Not a photo from today but I am wearing it this evening.


----------



## gto05z




----------



## ofted42

After a brief break I'm once again hooked on the Clipperton. Every time I think I've moved on I end up picking it up again and remember why I love this thing. Just the perfect everyday watch. Still within COSC specs after three years as well, can't beat that.


----------



## Rollan

I’m poor, so this is my most expensive watch. It gets the most wrist time, and of course it’s my favorite.


----------



## Budman2k

Just got this one today!


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## RG2107




----------



## RussMurray

Merry Christmas!


----------



## bubba0951

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## bigbaby987

Merry Christmas


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Beena

Merry Christmas everyone 🎄


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Pete26

This one for me today.


----------



## ceebee

Same as yesterday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [BOBO]

Flanked by its biggest competitors.


----------



## lawlessflyer




----------



## chili1619




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMM1959

Thanks to some guidance from @Pontificator, I now have the perfect bund strap for my BCPD Bronze!


----------



## Pontificator

AMM1959 said:


> Thanks to some guidance from @Pontificator, I now have the perfect bund strap for my BCPD Bronze!
> 
> View attachment 16330641





AMM1959 said:


> Thanks to some guidance from @Pontificator, I now have the perfect bund strap for my BCPD Bronze!
> 
> View attachment 16330641





philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks really good! I was never a big fan of Bund-style straps before getting my Oris but as you can see they look great and follow the curves of the watch perfectly!


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## putyourwatchon

Propilot day date


----------



## NakedYoga

http://imgur.com/rPHp7oD




http://imgur.com/8GdD1gA


----------



## RG2107




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 9:59




----------



## BevisFrondFan

NakedYoga said:


> http://imgur.com/rPHp7oD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/8GdD1gA


No. 127 says "hi" from my watch box...


----------



## naganaga

This lovely Oris Aquis Upcycle for the first working day in the new year!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## occytron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Richard_r86

Not really into divers but man, I love this watch


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sliderule3_14

chris902 said:


> New to me and rectangular:
> 
> View attachment 16002915


can i request the ref number? that is beautiful! i’m partial to rectangular (but not the nomos tetra)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

wisconsinwalter said:


> New to Oris, got this today. I love the colors together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


holy cow! what is that? i really like it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisconsinwalter

sliderule3_14 said:


> holy cow! what is that? i really like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the reference, iirc it is a Williams of some sort





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## sliderule3_14

wisconsinwalter said:


> This is the reference, iirc it is a Williams of some sort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RG2107




----------



## cremebrulee




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## evoboost18

My first Oris! I'm so far loving it.


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## chris902

sliderule3_14 said:


> can i request the ref number? that is beautiful! i’m partial to rectangular (but not the nomos tetra)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The reference number on the case is b7460, but I have seen a number of similar oris watches with different dials and hands from the same time period (mid-90s to mid 2000s) listed for sale with that reference number, so I think Oris used it as a reference for the case rather than specific models. 

But searching using that number should show you any that are for sale (as well as similar ones with the same case and movement that may appeal to you more).


----------



## sliderule3_14

chris902 said:


> The reference number on the case is b7460, but I have seen a number of similar oris watches with different dials and hands from the same time period (mid-90s to mid 2000s) listed for sale with that reference number, so I think Oris used it as a reference for the case rather than specific models.
> 
> But searching using that number should show you any that are for sale (as well as similar ones with the same case and movement that may appeal to you more).


Thanks! I'm doing a search now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Rocket_mouth

Just came in today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drums4money

Also arrived today. Just dropped off by DHL.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## gto05z




----------



## chris902

sliderule3_14 said:


> Thanks! I'm doing a search now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Best of luck! If you aren't in a rush I would suggest trying to find one with the original beads of rice bracelet. I love my watch and put it on a sweet NOS seiko lizard skin strap, but I wish I had that 19mm, BOR bracelet with the fitted endlinks since there's no easy replacement for it.


----------



## RG2107




----------



## JunkerJorge

New watch day!


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drums4money




----------



## JunkerJorge

Time for nose swab # 3,287. Ugh.


----------



## ceebee

Same as yesterday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## pfad




----------



## Barge




----------



## drums4money

∆
Hmmm. Something's cheesy about that pic.


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## canary301




----------



## mizzy

GMT


----------



## heboil

A few days ago... first day with it.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Yesterday...










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Today...










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## RG2107




----------



## NakedYoga

heboil said:


> A few days ago... first day with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk





heboil said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


These always look great on casual straps.


----------



## NakedYoga

From snowy Asheville... 



http://imgur.com/BbcVSIR


----------



## Barge




----------



## Thodorisklm

Sorry for the date 









Στάλθηκε από το KB2003 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## RG2107




----------



## sticky

Bit of a rave from the grave with the DD.


----------



## sliderule3_14

Barge said:


>


That does not look like a Speedy “dark side of the moon.” Please tell me you don’t ride your bike—or your watch, that way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skimax

Not many TT1s up in here!


----------



## ceebee

Just swapped out my Sinn. Time for another favorite 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## horntk

New Erica's Strap on GMT.


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heboil

On a brown leather.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## M3xpress

Warm looking watch on a cold day.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

65









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## pfad

Sorry for the piece of plastic on the bracelet...


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## lawlessflyer

*Bi-Co 65 **-- German Leather --







*


----------



## RG2107




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## alund




----------



## Phoenixboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen2

Finally found a steal bracelet for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This deceptively simple Oris Big Crown Big Date Propilot automatic for ThOrisDay!











Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Barge




----------



## Gclink

I try to wear other watches but this one just feels so good on the wrist.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## belok




----------



## sticky

PM


----------



## Squaretail

They really nailed this watch.


----------



## nimzotech

Again with the bronze  










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Contaygious

Put my bracelet back on and honestly for the price it is pretty insane. I forgot how luxury it makes the watch feel. I've spent a lot more on gs and other bracelets and they don't compare.


----------



## Barge

[


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a chrono..


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SifuJeff




----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing my Oris BC3 Advanced today.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk

One of my favourites, BC4 chrono


----------



## Guster16

Artelier on a rover haven strap


----------



## alund




----------



## Pete26

RFDS today.


----------



## LTY001

30 years old Oris 7317 dress watch.
34 mm perfect size.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## tom5518




----------



## lawlessflyer

Bi-co received a reset 









Ready for yet another year


----------



## nimzotech

tom5518 said:


>



Congrats!
How does the bronze bracelet wear?


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing my Chronoris Movember today.


----------



## tom5518

nimzotech said:


> Congrats!
> How does the bronze bracelet wear?
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Thank you! The bracelet is very nice and made the decision easy.


----------



## semektet

Oris Captain America


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog1101




----------



## austinwft




----------



## pfad




----------



## Sgt_gatr

My new to me Bico at Disneyland today!!


----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing my Oris Chronoris today.


----------



## Sennelier

ProPilot


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sennelier




----------



## *martini*

My picture is terrible compared to the ones you folks post, but this one landed on Friday. It's a keeper.


----------



## Thunder1

Hmmm, a Super Bowl switch for moi, as well!!..


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Oris BC3 Advanced


----------



## Guster16

Aquis









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh

This TT1 has been through some molasses.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Paxman

Wearing them for days at a time. Oris BC3 Advanced.


----------



## fiskadoro

Oris Diver's 65 Timeless LE


----------



## blackdog1101

Chronoris Movember


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

PDC


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

From a couple of days ago:


----------



## Russ1965

The day before yesterday:


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drums4money




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## pfad




----------



## Sennelier




----------



## AMM1959

Who says you can't wear a "dress" watch with flannel on a work-from-home day after 5 inches of fresh snow?

Artelier Skeleton


----------



## Phoenixboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxhav

Love the dome and how it has a distortion effect on the numerals!


----------



## twintop

Big Crown Pointer Day


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

*** Double Post in error ***


----------



## Barge




----------



## Barge




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## drums4money

Sixty-five


----------



## alpaslan

Still on Honeymoon with my latest acquisition: Oris Audi Sport Chronograph LE









edit: removed duplicate photo


----------



## MeisterEder

alpaslan said:


> Still on Honeymoon with my latest acquisition: Oris Audi Sport Chronograph LE
> View attachment 16458053
> 
> 
> edit: removed duplicate photo


Congrats, I remember the selection process! It's a beauty!! 😍


----------



## alpaslan

MeisterEder said:


> Congrats, I remember the selection process! It's a beauty!! 😍


Thanks  
Selection process was made easy by someone who bought the RAID before I was in the AD 
It is actually a very handsome watch. And light. Plus, the feeling of the Tungsten bezel is inexplicable.


----------



## MeisterEder

alpaslan said:


> Selection process was made easy by someone who bought the RAID before I was in the AD


It was destiny then 😊


----------



## alpaslan

MeisterEder said:


> It was destiny then 😊


I`d like to believe so


----------



## Ticktocker

Happy Aquis Cherry Red day to all!


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Copterguy




----------



## pdaigle

Ticktocker said:


> Happy Aquis Cherry Red day to all!
> 
> View attachment 16458266
> View attachment 16458268


Gorgeous dial! I'm such a sucker for red (and black together) dials! But this references is amazing!! Fantastic piece! Enjoy!


----------



## pdaigle

Copterguy said:


> View attachment 16458273


Already am a HUGE fan of the Big Crown ProPilot series but when this thing came out it's definitely just an amazing piece too! Love it! Enjoy!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## heboil

Delugs.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing my Oris Chronoris today, on a Watch Gecko racing strap. It’s got a terrific vintage vibe!


----------



## Barge




----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpaslan

Copterguy said:


> View attachment 16458273


Now, that is a handsome piece.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twintop




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## JonS1967

twintop said:


> View attachment 16460504


Looks awesome on that strap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## blackdog1101

Big Crown Pointer Date Roberto Clemente.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## twintop




----------



## Russ1965

James Morrison tribute :


----------



## TypeSly




----------



## Barge




----------



## BRN




----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing my Oris 1917 today. Wishing you all a blessed Sunday.


----------



## gto05z

Staghorn today


----------



## blackdog1101

Oris BCPD Roberto Clemente.


----------



## gto05z




----------



## spoonman

Trying a green strap on the Rectangular.


----------



## JonS1967

spoonman said:


> Trying a green strap on the Rectangular.
> View attachment 16473405


That’s a beautiful watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

My RFDS today.


----------



## PicnicB

Source of Life.


----------



## sticky




----------



## twintop




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## tom5518




----------



## sopapillas




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## BRN

Picked up a Rios1931 Advance strap w/caoutchouc rubber lining in anticipation of warmer weather. I like the look but unfortunately it’s a little stiff out of the box. Hoping that some wear will soften things up.


----------



## mizzy




----------



## Benjamin NV

blackdog1101 said:


> Oris BCPD Roberto Clemente.
> View attachment 16472509
> 
> View attachment 16472510


That's an interesting strap you have with that! I really like the classic big crown pointers and yet, this edition always catches my eye, too.


----------



## Benjamin NV

Russ1965 said:


> James Morrison tribute :
> 
> View attachment 16465386


Loved this design from when I first set eyes on it. Mine is not yet allowed to play outside though...


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## sliderule3_14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV

sliderule3_14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice small seconds on these models


----------



## Beena




----------



## alas26

Beena said:


> View attachment 16485511


This is lovely! Is the bezel bronze?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena

alas26 said:


> This is lovely! Is the bezel bronze?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is indeed. It’s been getting a nice patina on it over the six months I’ve owned it.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drums4money

Hanging out on an RAF strap with Matt the bat.


----------



## twintop

Oris Big Crown Pointer Day on a CheapestNatoStraps Kvarnsjö leather strap.


----------



## RG2107




----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing my Chronoris today.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## ceebee

3 days straight 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dubhead

Cause it’s a pilot watch…


----------



## Barge




----------



## NakedYoga




----------



## ceebee

About 8-9” overnight 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naganaga

This lovely Oris regulateur for this Sunday.

The watch is on an Ajwain brown ostrich leather strap. This is an elegant and compact watch that suits small wrists. 

A big thanks to friend and fellow enthusiast Harish for sending it to me knowing my penchant for smaller watches.


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## warsh

naganaga said:


> This lovely Oris regulateur for this Sunday.
> 
> The watch is on an Ajwain brown ostrich leather strap. This is an elegant and compact watch that suits small wrists.
> 
> A big thanks to friend and fellow enthusiast Harish for sending it to me knowing my penchant for smaller watches.
> View attachment 16494742


That’s a lovely Oris I haven’t seen before. What are its dimensions?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Pete26

Showing my RFDS some love today. Does anyone know why its only rated to 30m? Seems strange as it has a screw down crown.









And the engraved casebook.


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

The official watch of St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## coconutpolygon

Every time I put this one on I think to myself "Why do I even have other watches?"


----------



## Benjamin NV

coconutpolygon said:


> Every time I put this one on I think to myself "Why do I even have other watches?"
> View attachment 16509728


I'm not one for two-tone cases, but that one is probably about as handsome as one can make them. I'd totally wear this.


----------



## Phoenixboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coconutpolygon

Benjamin NV said:


> I'm not one for two-tone cases, but that one is probably about as handsome as one can make them. I'd totally wear this.


Yeah! I usually don't like two tone at all, but with how they did the gold accents on the dial, the warmth of the strap, and the deep blue really tie it all together to make the bronze bezel feel like a part of the whole design.


----------



## JonS1967

coconutpolygon said:


> Yeah! I usually don't like two tone at all, but with how they did the gold accents on the dial, the warmth of the strap, and the deep blue really tie it all together to make the bronze bezel feel like a part of the whole design.


I’m in the same camp, I typically don’t like two tone watches either, but somehow Oris has found a way (IMO) of producing several models that look great. I have an older two tone Big Crown and I love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

This one has overtaken the "honey" as my fave.


----------



## sticky

Aquis with orange bits.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing this Roberto Clemente on the 21st. He was #21 on the Pittsburgh Pirates


----------



## JonS1967

GeSpot said:


> View attachment 16512927
> 
> View attachment 16512928


Great pictures, well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> View attachment 16512817
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


That green looks great. Seems like the perfect strap for it as well!


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## fiskadoro

Diver's 65 Timeless LE


----------



## coconutpolygon

divers 65 cal 400 hodinkee LE


----------



## GeSpot




----------



## Ricktock

GeSpot said:


> View attachment 16517182


I'll bite. Albeit not on wrist @ this very moment.


----------



## Barge




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Big Crown ProPilot..


----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing my Oris 1917 trench watch today. Such a cool watch.


----------



## naganaga

This Oris Big Crown Big Date Propilot for Day 5 (Flieger Friday) of my black watch week.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing my Oris BC3 today.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barge

Cleaning up Zürich


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..








And a pic of my '65 collection to date..


----------



## JonS1967

SteelerinTX said:


> View attachment 16520918


Always loved this model, very sharp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

My new to me Oris 7471 tonneau regulator. I only discovered this recently when a member posted a picture of his. I cannot find the post now to thank him. I had never seen the watch before., and his photo really struck me. Fortunately, I was able to find one from a seller in Japan on eBay. I love it! Trying to decide if I want to get the case polished or not.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Divers 65..


----------



## NakedYoga

Spring Break vibes. Had this about a year now and still enjoying wearing it.


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## JonS1967

Back on the OEM bracelet. So comfortable. I usually dislike two-tone watches, but this is one of the exceptions for me.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KANESTER

New arrival for me, Carl Brashear Bronze Chrono


----------



## sticky

Taucher


----------



## DC Lavman

Oris x Fratello


----------



## sliderule3_14

WFH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templarknight

All day long.........


----------



## mizzy

Another GMT Oris


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Eddiogilbert

Cannot add a picture anymore, guess i need to get more active but wanted to show my Oris 65 40mm Topper edition which is up for grabs. Will try to put it for sale this weekend. .


----------



## BevisFrondFan

Templarknight said:


> All day long.........
> View attachment 16535369


Nice! Where did you you get the strap? Is it a teal-blue like the bezel? I also have a Whale Shark and love the bracelet but that's a good look!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## naganaga

The gorgeous Oris Aquis upcycle for this Sunday.


----------



## ledr

A tough choice every morning...


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## sticky

Titan SS.


----------



## blackdog1101

Wearing my Oris BCPD Roberto Clemente today. Can’t wait for baseball to start!


----------



## ddaly12

Submitting my quals to the Oris membership club with this new-to-me Aquis GMT in 43.5mm… damn this thing is sexy!! Wears like a dream. I’m impressed. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Orish ChronOrish, as Sean Connery would say


----------



## dubhead

blackdog1101 said:


> Wearing my Oris BCPD Roberto Clemente today. Can’t wait for baseball to start!
> View attachment 16543765


Very nice combination! Where did you get the strap?


----------



## blackdog1101

dubhead said:


> Very nice combination! Where did you get the strap?


The strap comes with the watch from Oris. It’s part of the full kit.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## naganaga

The Oris Divers 65 with bronze bezel for day 4 of my blue theme. 

This blue dial is the deepest blue I have seen; in most lighting situations the dial appears black and you get the blue only when the light hits it just so.


----------



## Barge




----------



## coconutpolygon

Not wearing it but it's on my desk today and the light was hitting it just right, had to take a photo because I mean look at it


----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## davidholliday

Cheers!
David


----------



## debussychopin

Am I supposed to insert this as an attachment? not sure how this works..


----------



## sliderule3_14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## davidholliday

Cheers!
David


----------



## Gabrielsfire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## JacobC

Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## david.siorpaes




----------



## Wario406

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coconutpolygon




----------



## Reidceeding




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## n8omatic

red_dave said:


> It's already tomorrow here...


I've never seen a subdial like this on an Oris this is sick!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## craigmorin4555

Aquis today









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Barge

hmmm pie


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## coconutpolygon

Russ1965 said:


> ...


what reference is this?


----------



## alt-cave




----------



## n8omatic

davidholliday said:


> Cheers!
> David


Have this one ordered and picking it up on Thursday, I can't wait!


----------



## pfad




----------



## JonS1967

Russ1965 said:


>


That’s beyond beautiful!


----------



## Russ1965

JonS1967 said:


> That’s beyond beautiful!


Thank you Jon !


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## jhdscript

*Oris ProPilot 114*

*


  




*


----------



## JonS1967

Love this watch! It’s super comfortable and has a great vintage vibe


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## mikegoldnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.


----------



## Barge




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a chrono..


----------



## RG2107

coconutpolygon said:


> Not wearing it but it's on my desk today and the light was hitting it just right, had to take a photo because I mean look at it
> View attachment 16549770


It is a beauty indeed. Almost bought one just recently. They had ''Easter sale'' on this website and it was 33%+ off. I was taking my time to think about it and by the end of the day when I decided to buy it they had sold out. Well..maybe next time


----------



## coconutpolygon

RG2107 said:


> It is a beauty indeed. Almost bought one just recently. They had ''Easter sale'' on this website and it was 33%+ off. I was taking my time to think about it and by the end of the day when I decided to buy it they had sold out. Well..maybe next time


Definitely worth it! Especially with a discount like that.


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## RG2107

-


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Nuck Chorris

After a month of waiting, my Propilot 44m has arrived. Here it is next to the 7-year old Aquis.


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## sliderule3_14

WFH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dklaiman

It's been this one for most of the month. It still looks and runs great for its age (I wish I could remember when I got it, but I think I bought it used about 25 years ago as my first nice watch)


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## mizzy

Date already set for a "shorter" month


----------



## JonS1967

Thought this vintage drum kit went well with the vintage vibe of this Oris.


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..,


----------



## ledr

Long time no wear. Time to set the date.


----------



## Thunder1

To start off my work week..


----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## coconutpolygon

Put my big crown pointer date on a nato for the first time today, really liking how it compliments the bronze.


----------



## sopapillas

The Aquis bracelet is simply incredible


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## 99Batman99

Great Barrier Reef


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## davidholliday

Aquis today - only have a couple of watches with me on this trip. 










Cheers!
David


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker

Happy Mother’s Day to my beautiful wife 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Barge




----------



## taprosoft

Hello!


----------



## sliderule3_14

wfh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ledr

My one unflippable watch:


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Nuck Chorris

View attachment 16633956


----------



## Templarknight

BevisFrondFan said:


> Nice! Where did you you get the strap? Is it a teal-blue like the bezel? I also have a Whale Shark and love the bracelet but that's a good look!


Sonny from UdolLeather on Etsy. I don't know how to Hot link but here's a link to his Etsy shop. His bands are tremendous. I have 4 of them and they are outstanding. 









UdolLeather - Etsy


Shop UDOL LEATHER by UdolLeather located in Daegu, South Korea. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## mkt3000

My Clemente just arrived, quick pic trying it on.


----------



## Barge




----------



## damienmcguigan

gto05z said:


> View attachment 16633242


Stunning pic


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## taprosoft




----------



## gto05z




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my weekend w/ an Oris Divers 65 chrono..


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman




----------



## JonS1967

gto05z said:


> View attachment 16617471


Beautiful watch and awesome photo!!


----------



## BevisFrondFan




----------



## Thunder1

A Divers 65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Paxman

More Oris


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Alfred82




----------



## EightEyes

Relaxing after work on the deck with my Divers 65 Deauville.


----------



## Barge




----------



## sliderule3_14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## armgp16

taprosoft said:


> Hello!
> View attachment 16623169
> 
> View attachment 16623168


Which model is that? It looks like my 7463c. I've been trying to figure out the age of the watch because the rotor is red without the registered trade mark. Case back has the gold writing on it. If you know where I can find info, I'm just trying to find year of watch and anything else on the red rotor without the trademark.

Thanks and watch looks in great shape.

Paul


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbselement




----------



## Thunder1

A Divers 65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## davidholliday

Cheers!
David


----------



## taprosoft

armgp16 said:


> Which model is that? It looks like my 7463c. I've been trying to figure out the age of the watch because the rotor is red without the registered trade mark. Case back has the gold writing on it. If you know where I can find info, I'm just trying to find year of watch and anything else on the red rotor without the trademark.
> 
> Thanks and watch looks in great shape.
> 
> Paul


Mine is also a 7463c. It does not have red rotor but has engraved Oris logo. Seem to be the 1999 version right before Oris move to the signature red rotor.
Same caliber but different dial: Oris Pointer Date 7463C


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## Barge

What s up Holmes?


----------



## MeisterEder

Maroon and olive green make for a compelling combo


----------



## taprosoft




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## gto05z




----------



## K42

Got this Pro Pilot on loan from a friend. Really like the matching B&R Bands Pilot strap.


----------



## Gabrielsfire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> View attachment 16686567
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Man, I need a BCPD! But which one? There are so many appealing choices...


----------



## mizzy

Carysfort Reef LE


----------



## Barge




----------



## Earl Grey

Watching football practice. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

K42 said:


> Got this Pro Pilot on loan from a friend. Really like the matching B&R Bands Pilot strap.
> View attachment 16675853


Nice strap! Didn’t know about B&R, so thanks for that. I wear mine on a Tropic 2 from Cheapest Natos. Super comfortable (and durable). I live in the tropics, so leather is sadly not a reasonable option for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Diver's 65 Timeless LE


----------



## drums4money

SNA - to - EWR


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Barge




----------



## nonfatproduct

Spending some time on the deck, watching the sprinklers water the grass…. It’s a really tough job but someone might as well do it hahaha.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## sliderule3_14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MeisterEder

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 16686186


Stunning! What is the bracelet if I may ask?


----------



## sreed1927

incognito said:


> My BC Diver Regulator


Love this regulator model.


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Horoticus

^@Mediocre, is that a lumed dial perchance? Model number please...And a lume pic, pretty please.


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Mediocre

Horoticus said:


> ^@Mediocre, is that a lumed dial perchance? Model number please...And a lume pic, pretty please.



Sorry for delay, the tag didn't work for some reason

It is a lume dial! Between that & the weight on the Ti case, I'm a fan

Pic & model to come in a bit


----------



## Mediocre

Horoticus said:


> ^@Mediocre, is that a lumed dial perchance? Model number please...And a lume pic, pretty please.



Model:








Amazon.com: Oris Men's 733 7562 7159MB TT1 Divers Titanium Automatic Luminous Dial Watch : Oris: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Oris Men's 733 7562 7159MB TT1 Divers Titanium Automatic Luminous Dial Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Budman2k

Had this one on yesterday:


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## drums4money

sliderule3_14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pic. . . digging the KEF's, too!


----------



## drums4money

Trying real hard to work from home today.
I think I'm going blind. . . I can't see myself getting much done!


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## johnniecats




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

drums4money said:


> Nice pic. . . digging the KEF's, too!


Plus 1 for the Kef's .


----------



## TypeSly




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## sreed1927




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## YaletownLad

Hammerhead Edition


----------



## Beena

Latest edition that arrived in the post today….


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## coconutpolygon

Haven't posted a photo in a while. Wearing this one the past few days.


----------



## pdaigle

4jamie said:


> View attachment 16715191


Fantastic, deep red! Love it! On my list of watches to get for sure! Enjoy!!


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## davidholliday

I’m enjoying the Cherry Red Aquis this evening. 


































Cheers!
David


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## deepsea03

KANESTER said:


> New arrival for me, Carl Brashear Bronze Chrono
> View attachment 16532801


Love it


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## johnniecats

4jamie said:


> View attachment 16715191


I went to my local AD looking for this one today. Not in stock sadly. Love that watch!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## gbuergisser

Great Barrier Reef II









Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## spoonman

Put my 65 on a cheap jubilee and it really lends itself to the vintage, retro vibe.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## gto05z




----------



## Ticktocker




----------



## coconutpolygon

Really becoming a bit of an Oris fanboy...


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ajg1960

My 1st Oris Beauty


----------



## Kappa1911

That New York harbor is a pretty one. Almost pulled the trigger. They didn’t have the serial number I wanted lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

the bad news: my favor cartridge’s right output signal is kaput (confirmed via oscilloscope).









the good news: ‘tis a beautiful day and I’m wearing my Oris with the amazing blue dial.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## Russ1965

James Morrison Ltd Ed:


----------



## bmwbruce




----------



## johnniecats




----------



## PicnicB

Source of Life


----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## pdaigle

Nuck Chorris said:


> View attachment 16776941


Is that a reflection on the BigCrown ProPilot Day-Date? Or is that a dial pattern? If dial pattern, I've never seen that before - what is it?


----------



## Nuck Chorris

pdaigle said:


> Is that a reflection on the BigCrown ProPilot Day-Date? Or is that a dial pattern? If dial pattern, I've never seen that before - what is it?


it's a reflection.


----------



## pdaigle

Nuck Chorris said:


> it's a reflection.


AH! That's a cool pic then! How cool would it be if they offered some sort of dials like that on the ProPilot....a tropical or something air flight/pilot related. I guess it kind of defeats the purpose of it being a tool that pilots can actually use....but still an interesting idea.


----------



## Phoenixboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

pdaigle said:


> AH! That's a cool pic then! How cool would it be if they offered some sort of dials like that on the ProPilot....a tropical or something air flight/pilot related. I guess it kind of defeats the purpose of it being a tool that pilots can actually use....but still an interesting idea.


I can see Grand Seiko doing something like that. but generally agreed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## Scubadawg1




----------



## Eisenhorn76

BC Pro Pilot on a custom crazy horse leather strap


----------



## ajg1960

Love it


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

ajg1960 said:


> Love it


Here you go:


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## stefanve

couple of tiny Orisis , getting a bigger one next week


----------



## DPflaumer

Hey, I have an Oris again! Really thrilled with this new addition. My only previous Oris experience was the 38mm Swiss Hunter, one of very few watches I'm genuinely regretful of selling!


----------



## stefanve

I can imagine the 38mm hunter is very nice but this one is as well


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gto05z




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Barge




----------



## stefanve




----------



## sopapillas




----------



## The Red Goat

I’m back in the club! It’s been awhile


----------



## Gabrielsfire

Aquis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ustinj

DPflaumer said:


> Hey, I have an Oris again! Really thrilled with this new addition. My only previous Oris experience was the 38mm Swiss Hunter, one of very few watches I'm genuinely regretful of selling!
> 
> View attachment 16794032


Love this one - definitely seems underrated in the Oris lineup. Hoping to join soon with this very model


----------



## ivanos

Some patina


----------



## Sennelier




----------



## Gabrielsfire




----------



## one onety-one

RussMurray said:


>


Nice combo, but might your braided bracelet scratch the side of the case?


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## david.siorpaes

in its natural habitat 🐟🐠


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Red Goat




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Wolfy1909




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Barge




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## deepsea03

new to me Carl Brashear Chrono - I think I'm in love


----------



## taprosoft




----------



## Eranhofman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASC777




----------



## gto05z

Going with the Oris Regulateur on rubber today. So light I forget I am wearing it sometimes.


----------



## vaisforlovers

Love the engine turned bezel and applied numerals. Looks far more expensive than it is. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr

ASC777 said:


> View attachment 16823006


Oris Bear Mug 😃


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## ASC777

websturr said:


> Oris Bear Mug 😃


💯


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Reidceeding




----------



## gbuergisser

Lake Baikal LE









Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Oris Diver's 65 Timeless LE


----------



## JonS1967

deepsea03 said:


>


Very cool picture!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

JonS1967 said:


> Very cool picture!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you - have a great Friday!


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajg1960




----------



## Russ1965

So new that it's still in wrapping............................


----------



## coconutpolygon




----------



## jnsjr

Jones in Tokyo horween natural derby leather strap


----------



## Techme




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

Carl Brashear Chrono


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Barge




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## sliderule3_14

good morning world










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudnut

Oris Okavango - my daily.


----------



## johnniecats

This morning.


----------



## BevisFrondFan

mudnut said:


> Oris Okavango - my daily.


That strap is a great match! Hmm... Mine is still on the MN


----------



## mudnut

BevisFrondFan said:


> That strap is a great match! Hmm... Mine is still on the MN


Thanks! I like the MN strap but thought leather might be better match to the dial's organic texture that always remind me of vast grassy plains. The stock leather strap is pretty frail, so I am glad I found this one. I actually tried several colors, but just couldn't get away from "50 shades of brown" which looks best and I like it a lot.


----------



## Gabrielsfire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## scotthp49

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16862015


Pemaquid?


----------



## Tomc1944

New Aquis. Loving it.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Michael123

Second day with my new Diver 65.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee

scotthp49 said:


> Pemaquid?


Yessir! Beautiful there!

Now for today…..back home…..


----------



## johnniecats




----------



## Gatorloki

deepsea03 said:


>


Did you do anything to get that patina? Or is that just natural with time?


----------



## deepsea03

Gatorloki said:


> Did you do anything to get that patina? Or is that just natural with time?


All natural. I live in the Southeast with lots of humidity so that might help?!?


----------



## sliderule3_14

on my day off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim

Aquis Dat Watt LE from a few days ago…


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Thunder1

A taste of Honey for later this afternoon/evening & for some college football viewing..Hook 'em Horns baby!!..


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Red Goat

GBR1


----------



## Simpkijd

Picked one of these up the other day as a spur of the moment purchase. It wears small but so very different compared to all the other pieces in my collection. 







Un


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## sliderule3_14

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What am I looking at here? There’s a date window; then what looks like a pointer date, but just for February on a leap year; and also moon phases?

Pray tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbuergisser

sliderule3_14 said:


> What am I looking at here? There’s a date window; then what looks like a pointer date, but just for February on a leap year; and also moon phases?
> 
> Pray tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the Oris Artix Tycho Brahe LE. In the date window it's the date. The pointer points to the moon calendar.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## deepsea03

Love the domed Crystal on Carl Brashear


----------



## davidholliday




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## scotthp49

deepsea03 said:


> Love the domed Crystal on Carl Brashear


I’m generally not a chrono guy but every time you post the brashear photos I get jealous! What a watch. Totally agree on the crystal too, I was looking at some 65s the other day and the crystals on those are notably better than my Halios.


----------



## sliderule3_14

gbuergisser said:


> Looks like the Oris Artix Tycho Brahe LE. In the date window it's the date. The pointer points to the moon calendar.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. I like the idea of a moon calendar vs moon-phase display; it takes the guess work out the equation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach

This is my 65, bronze bezel & black Dial, I swapped the all steel bracelet with the steel-bromze one from the blue dial model









Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paveway

After ages! Finally got my hands on the 4e RHFS Limited Edition BC4...


----------



## Sennelier




----------



## dredzz

Forest walk yesterday with my Big Crown


----------



## Doninvt




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Barge

url=

__
https://flic.kr/p/2hYs7wW
] by barge photo, on Flickr


----------



## Beena

I set the date wrong this morning 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman




----------



## Killshakes

My new BCPD 403.


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbuergisser

daveswordfish said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dat Watt, very cool. I have often thought about getting this one. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## gbuergisser

Wearing the ProPilot Big Crown Worldtimer today.









Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

gbuergisser said:


> Dat Watt, very cool. I have often thought about getting this one.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


It’s a really well done piece. I have never really bonded with the Aquis line, but came across this at one of my local dealers and was totally captivated. The dial, and the transition from flat gray to sunburst blue, is truly stunning. The brushed tungsten bezel…amazing. Everything about it is executed at a very high standard. If you haven’t seen one in person, you really should. It’s truly a special watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdss68




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Vetinari67

Clean Ocean and coffee on a public holiday ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drums4money




----------



## Russ1965

drums4money said:


> View attachment 16905058


That's a sharp shirt too


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening...Hook'em Horns baby!!..


----------



## drums4money




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Notice anything different...


----------



## pdaigle

Barge said:


> Notice anything different...


Yup! Nice new sailcloth and leather Oris strap. Looks great!


----------



## gto05z




----------



## Thunder1

A Divers 65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

A Divers 65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## sticky




----------



## Barge




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

A hint of mint for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## sungsays

Big Crown Commander 7502


----------



## northside

New to me Oris Tonneau Date 7471.


----------



## c3p0

piumach said:


> This is my 65, bronze bezel & black Dial, I swapped the all steel bracelet with the steel-bromze one from the blue dial model
> View attachment 16887460
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


I had that configuration a little while back. Loved it. Sold it going after a Grail, but it is still one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ an Oris Divers 65 chrono..


----------



## nets




----------



## bergsorensen

First day wearing this


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## gto05z




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week & recognizing Flieger Friday w/ a Big Crown ProPilot.. 








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## northside




----------



## NakedYoga




----------



## evilym




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..Hook'em Horns!!..


----------



## northside




----------



## Budman2k

Still on of my favorites;


----------



## Tobor8thMan

markubig said:


> LoL . . . It's today somewhere!


Always!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## chief_D

The one that started it all is back in the collection!


----------



## BRN




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan

Today's watch but not today's image...


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## gbuergisser

Oris Great Barrier Reef II 









Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bobcat Sig

Thunder1 said:


> Ending my work week & recognizing Flieger Friday w/ a Big Crown ProPilot..
> View attachment 16918693


Oris has made some really cool watches, most of which I learn about when checking in on this thread. And this Big Pilot is a new one for me. So cool! A ten-day power reserve? Love it.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Barge




----------



## Barge

oops


----------



## northside




----------



## putyourwatchon

I have been wanting this for a few years. Just able to pick one up and arrived today. Just resized the bracelet and I am absolutely, positively in love. Second Oris. Not my last. Diver 65 is next...


----------



## RogerP

Loving the '70s vibe.


----------



## Augusto67




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

A bit of honey for moi today..Hook'em Horns!!..


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## johnniecats




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

pizza_dog said:


> View attachment 16941040


What a cutie


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## evilym




----------



## mdss68




----------



## Phoenixboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RLKhrono

Big Crown Pro Pilot for me today!


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Thunder1

Starting my week end off w/ a taste of honey..Hook'em Horns!!..


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## northside




----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## Roningrad

My one and only.


----------



## Sennelier




----------



## RLKhrono

I had mine in my hand today but opted for a Panerai instead. I'll send next time.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RHS

Oris is making some great watches recently.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Sennelier




----------



## evilym




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Phoenixboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Sennelier




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Sennelier




----------



## powerste

I know, I need to have the case polished - just didn't realize how bad it's gotten until seeing the watch at 5x its size. Good thing I took this with a 4y.o. iPhone and not a 'real' camera LOL.

Love this piece regardless!


----------



## occytron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

On my daily morning run.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Thunder1

All day for moi...Hook 'em Horns!!!..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## gbuergisser

A nice sunday to all 









Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Phoenixboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rdman973




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Palettj

First Oris, arrived today!


----------



## northside

Oris Rectangular Date 7657,


----------



## sungsays

Oris 752 Big Crown Commander


----------



## Nuck Chorris

not sure why my picture is classified sensitve. Yes it was near my crotch but you can barely tell from the cropped image no?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mcn_87

My old boy from 50s


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Barge




----------



## evilym




----------



## johnniecats




----------



## gto05z




----------



## BevisFrondFan




----------



## corlay




----------



## Techme

Flecto


----------



## Sennelier




----------



## cablenorth3

Edit: thought today was Sunday that's why dial is on Sunday and not Monday lol


----------



## basculante




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madasadad




----------



## GreatScot4224

New strap on the Divers 65!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## betoconga

Still running strong. Brought it out for a cleaning and picture.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## northside

Oris Classic Tonneau Pointer Date 7471. I have it on a dark brown alligator strap from Delugs.


----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## horntk




----------



## wirebender




----------



## coconutpolygon

Taken while I was out birdwatching


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## evilym




----------



## northside

Miles Davis


----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Divers 65 chrono..


----------



## iceman767

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Thunder1

Starting off Flieger Friday w/ a Big Crown ProPilot..


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## occytron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## evilym




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Palettj

Russ1965 said:


>


That’s awesome. Do you get the blue rubber strap with the bracelet version?


----------



## Thunder1

All day for moi..Hook 'Em Horns!!..


----------



## Trojanbybirth

Shrek from today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## sliderule3_14

pizza_dog said:


> View attachment 17019516


The silence is such that I thought I was the only one with this watch. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_dog

sliderule3_14 said:


> The silence is such that I thought I was the only one with this watch. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the design elements are perfect as far as I’m concerned. However (1) it’s wicked expensive at retail and (2) the movement seems a little shaky.

I bought mine second hand and it probably needs a regulation at least. I just decided to measure it and I got 2 days +/- 1s and then today it’s -20s.


----------



## coconutpolygon

pizza_dog said:


> All the design elements are perfect as far as I’m concerned. However (1) it’s wicked expensive at retail and (2) the movement seems a little shaky.
> 
> I bought mine second hand and it probably needs a regulation at least. I just decided to measure it and I got 2 days +/- 1s and then today it’s -20s.


Wind it fully and see how it performs. You have to give it at least 200 winds to get it fully wound. In my experience with the cal. 400 is that towards the end of the power reserve it starts to lose a lot of time, but that can be like over the course of a whole day till it finally stops. Mine runs -2/+1 if I just wear it everyday, but after about 3 days off wrist it starts to drop to -6 and then towards the very end of the power reserve it's like -25 and it stops running.

I would have been happier if it were a 70 hour power reserve, and it kept accurate time across that 70 hours. Easier to keep wound too. I guess the cal. 400 is perfect if it's your only watch... but then why do you even need 5 days of power reserve if you only wear one watch.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## sliderule3_14

pizza_dog said:


> All the design elements are perfect as far as I’m concerned. However (1) it’s wicked expensive at retail and (2) the movement seems a little shaky.
> 
> I bought mine second hand and it probably needs a regulation at least. I just decided to measure it and I got 2 days +/- 1s and then today it’s -20s.












I agree on all counts. for me, it was love at first sight. i was lost in the depth of the dial’s blue.

mine needs regulation as well. in my case, i ONLY take it off to have a shower and when I go fishing. in short, it’s always wound AND it’s running fast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlechange

Just arrived yesterday from Japan via EMS delivery. Circa pre 2002 Oris7496 caliber 643 ETA 2836-2. In very good condition. With very favorable Yen to US Dollar exchange rate now, I grabbed my first Oris watch for less than three bills. Ordered a Watchgecko Classic Berwick Oyster bracelet from U.K. because OEM Oris bracelet is more than what I paid for this preowned Oris.


----------



## pizza_dog

coconutpolygon said:


> Wind it fully and see how it performs. You have to give it at least 200 winds to get it fully wound. In my experience with the cal. 400 is that towards the end of the power reserve it starts to lose a lot of time, but that can be like over the course of a whole day till it finally stops. Mine runs -2/+1 if I just wear it everyday, but after about 3 days off wrist it starts to drop to -6 and then towards the very end of the power reserve it's like -25 and it stops running.
> 
> I would have been happier if it were a 70 hour power reserve, and it kept accurate time across that 70 hours. Easier to keep wound too. I guess the cal. 400 is perfect if it's your only watch... but then why do you even need 5 days of power reserve if you only wear one watch.


Yeah, exactly. Like today it's about -24s from true time, having set it on Sunday. Which is -4 day-over-day, and I wore it all day yesterday. So then if accuracy _is _a function of power reserve fullness... why even have a 5-day reserve.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..Hook 'Em Horns!!..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## sticky




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## sexualmeatball

I can finally join the club!


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## coconutpolygon




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Nomateus

Just arrived, bought via Chrono24! Oris Aquis 41.5mm Hulk, NOS condition. Love it! 🔥


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## gto05z




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## coconutpolygon




----------



## northside

Rectangular


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

A bit of 'Honey' for later this afternoon/evening..Hook 'Em Horns!!..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Heraisto




----------



## garydusa

*ORIS TT1 ProDiver 1000m Small Seconds (47mm)
























Well,..for a Sunday*


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Heraisto




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## northside




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnniecats

garydusa said:


> *ORIS TT1 ProDiver 1000m Small Seconds (47mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,..for a Sunday*


Great Pic! Great shirt! Great watch! The trifecta . . .


----------



## Russ1965

Same watch as in post # 9114


----------



## Heraisto




----------



## Sugman

+1 sec after 24 hours…I’ll take it!


----------



## nimzotech

Good afternoon fellow Orisians - is that the term?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heraisto




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## northside




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my workweek w/ a Divers 65..Hook 'Em Horns!!..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Divers 65..I've missed the sleek simplicity of this baby's dial face..


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a Divers 65 w/ a hint of mint..


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Pete26




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

A Divers 65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## wirebender




----------



## AMM1959




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## northside




----------



## MeisterEder




----------



## Bicilindrico11




----------



## Abhishek.b27

The OG - Oris Diver 65.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Pete26




----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

Just got it in the mail today. 43.5mm Aquis.


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## pdaigle

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17070306


YES!! I saw this released and instantly fell in love! Really love red dial watches!! Enjoy and if you ever get rid of it let me know!


----------



## Russ1965

pdaigle said:


> YES!! I saw this released and instantly fell in love! Really love red dial watches!! Enjoy and if you ever get rid of it let me know!


Thank you for your kind words.









Hands-On Review - Oris Coulson Limited Edition (Specs, Price)


The brand's last release of 2022, the Oris Coulson Limited Edition, honours aerial firefighters with an innovative case and fire-themed dial.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## Russ1965

Chuck Gladfelter said:


> Just got it in the mail today. 43.5mm Aquis.
> View attachment 17067785


Congrats Chuck !


----------



## Pete26

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17070306


Nice Russ, how do you find the carbon fibre case? There is ti in there somewhere isn't there? Sorry too many Theirs.


----------



## Pete26

I bought this one Thursday a week ago, coincidentally it was the day of the funeral of Wallace Bishop. The manager was quite sad but I think I made her day and we had a lovely chat.


----------



## pdaigle

Pete26 said:


> Nice Russ, how do you find the carbon fibre case? There is ti in there somewhere isn't there? Sorry too many Theirs.


According to the hands on review Russ shared it's:

3D printed carbon fibre/high-grade polymer weave - titanium bezel with grey PVD coating - titanium screw-down crown - double-domed AR sapphire crystal - titanium sapphire exhibition case back - 100m water-resistance

So a mix of carbon fiber and titanium parts.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MeisterEder

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17070306


Dang Russ, congrats, what a unique Oris!! 😍


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## Trinidad




----------



## northside




----------



## Raginpole

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17070306





pdaigle said:


> YES!! I saw this released and instantly fell in love! Really love red dial watches!! Enjoy and if you ever get rid of it let me know!


Agreed, I really like the look of your watch. Maybe it's because I'm partial to orange but it really catches the eye.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Frequent_Flieger




----------



## sopapillas




----------



## Thunder1

Well, today I’m wearing a recent arrival..it’s an Oris Divers 65 12H Calibre 400…the 40mm SS case features Oris’s fairly new Calibre 400, which has a 5 day Power Reserve..and thankfully, a sapphire crystal back that allows one to take the occasional gander at this nice movement(albeit largely undecorated)..

Despite the moniker, it’s really not a dive watch, per se…it only has a 100m water resistance rating and the bidirectional bezel displays only hours, & not minutes..it’s really a sports, or field, watch..for moi, as I only desk dive, that’s just fine..and I’m a fan of 12 hour bezels as I find them useful in timing events such as BBQs & dog walks..

Initial impressions?...the lume seems a little weak, but I really like the look of the white hour markers and hands on the matt black dial face..and the date window at the 6 o’clock position is nicely done, which means it doesn’t obscure the clean look of the dial..and this movement is uncommonly easy to wind..highly recommended..


----------



## sopapillas

Thunder1 said:


> Well, today I’m wearing a recent arrival..it’s an Oris Divers 65 12H Calibre 400…the 40mm SS case features Oris’s fairly new Calibre 400, which has a 5 day Power Reserve..and thankfully, a sapphire crystal back that allows one to take the occasional gander at this nice movement(albeit largely undecorated)..
> 
> Despite the moniker, it’s really not a dive watch, per se…it only has a 100m water resistance and the bidirectional bezel display hours & not minutes..it’s really a sports, or field, watch..for moi, as I only desk dive, that’s just fine..and I’m a fan of 12 hour bezels as I find them useful in timing events such as BBQs & dog walks..
> 
> Initial impressions?...the lume seems a little weak, but I really like the look of the white hour markers and hands on the matt black dial face..and the date window at the 6 o’clock position is nicely done, which means it doesn’t obscure the clean look of the dial..and this movement is uncommonly easy to wind..highly recommended..
> View attachment 17079166
> 
> View attachment 17079167


The caliber 400 is a good looking movement, even if it’s undecorated. Big fan of those large bridges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

sopapillas said:


> The caliber 400 is a good looking movement, even if it’s undecorated. Big fan of those large bridges.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here!!..


----------



## johnniecats




----------



## Barge




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Thunder1

Another day w/ my Divers 65 12H...so far, so good..


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## johnniecats

Going with the cherry Aquis again today.


----------



## johnniecats

Swapped to this one.


----------



## powerste

Miles WT at the office today, looking better after a polish and with the proper Oris leather back on it.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## johnniecats




----------



## BRN




----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## Bicilindrico11




----------



## Trojanbybirth

Shrek Wednesday. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## johnniecats

Yesterday


----------



## johnniecats

Today


----------



## northside

Miles Davis tonneau


----------



## BRN

northside said:


> Miles Davis tonneau
> 
> View attachment 17095685


That’s badass! When was it released?


----------



## northside

BRN said:


> That’s badass! When was it released?


Its the Oris Miles Davis Tonneau 7539. It was released sometime in the early 2000s. I am not sure of the exact year. You can still find them on the net with some of the Japanese dealers. They go for about $500 or thereabouts.


----------



## Russ1965

This one's in support for my watch brother @northside :

The James Morrison Ltd Ed:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## BRN

On a Nomos Horween Shell Cordovan strap.


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## jhdscript

*Oris Big Crown*

*


  




*


----------



## Russ1965

1917 Ltd Ed:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sticky




----------



## MeisterEder

Happy Humpday!


----------



## johnniecats




----------



## MNhockey




----------



## sharkbait

View attachment 17110385
View attachment 17110385


----------



## sharkbait

View attachment 17110385
View attachment 17110385


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## johnniecats




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Techme




----------



## Mediocre

sharkbait said:


> View attachment 17110385
> View attachment 17110385
> View attachment 17110405
> View attachment 17110405



Hey!!! I like your style!


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Sugman

Seems like a good one for Christmas…


----------



## OotOot

SolarPower said:


> View attachment 17114906


Amazing


----------



## johnniecats




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## northside




----------



## powerste

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 17112840
> 
> 
> View attachment 17112843


I love the lume dial & coveted that Oris version way back when it came out but never had the right opportunity and the right funds at the same time. Recently picked up the Islander full lume Samurai homage and have an eye on the NTH Nacken in ‘Vintage White’ aka full lume.

But that coke bezel Oris is still the original lume dial for me. I see one every now and then on eBay but they’re always way chewed up. Congrats on a sharp looking piece!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mediocre

powerste said:


> I love the lume dial & coveted that Oris version way back when it came out but never had the right opportunity and the right funds at the same time. Recently picked up the Islander full lume Samurai homage and have an eye on the NTH Nacken in ‘Vintage White’ aka full lume.
> 
> But that coke bezel Oris is still the original lume dial for me. I see one every now and then on eBay but they’re always way chewed up. Congrats on a sharp looking piece!


Many thanks, greatly appreciated


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## evilym




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## maliboo74




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## johnniecats




----------



## HuntWhenever

Just got this in the mail.


----------



## Russ1965

HuntWhenever said:


> Just got this in the mail.
> View attachment 17126206


Congratulations 🎊


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## johnniecats

Both of these today.


----------



## slogoat

New years shot with the wife lol


----------



## RLS1851

Got this yesterday as early Birthday Present from my wife!


----------



## johnniecats




----------



## BRN




----------



## Simpkijd

Tiny watch day.


----------



## johnniecats




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Lawrence648




----------



## northside




----------



## johnniecats




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Suspicious Chihuahua




----------



## Suspicious Chihuahua

Russ1965 said:


>


Beautiful watch! What is it?

Edit: Found it, the 1917 limited edition released in 2017.


----------



## serious_sam




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## pdaigle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnniecats




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Nuck Chorris




----------



## Thunder1

A Divers 65 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mar2k22




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## montiron




----------



## GlasIsGreen




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## GlasIsGreen

Me and my Cotton Candy again. Forgive me, I’ve never had a watch this entertaining before; it will take a while for the novelty to wear off!


----------



## SteelerinTX




----------



## johnniecats




----------



## northside

Miles Davis on a Canvas strap


----------

